#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-22
<Mez> ty LjL my CTS is playing up today
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<LjL> for the sake of stripping a couple of letters away
<LjL> (i assume the "/msg ubotu worksforme" rather than just "!worksforme" was intentional)
 * popey notes that tribalwars page is busted
<stdin> stops several people in #ubuntu doing !worksforme I guess
<LjL> stdin: yeah i was thinking that. although it's standard practice to have "See also: !factoid"...
<LjL> stdin: bah, using antiviruses for wine apps... :)
<LjL> hope he doesn't submit anything :P
<stdin> I would just reply with "even in wine, a virus won't really do much harm"
<jdong> stdin: heh think before you say that...
<LjL> if one manages to actually get a virus (and have it do any harm) on wine he doesn't need an antivirus
<jdong> stdin: w32api for DeleteFileEx recursive is totally implemented...
<LjL> he needs a new password
<LjL> that is not known to him
<stdin> jdong: the worst it can do is mess with your $HOME, and only when wine is running (it doesn't autostart apps)
<stdin> wine still has no choice but to obey UNIX permissions
<jdong> stdin: I believe that for the average user, messing up $HOME Can be just as devistating as installing a rootkit in /usr
<LjL> stdin: uhm, i beg to differ on this "it will just mess with your $HOME concept" that i so often see stated. *just* mess with your home? that's about the only important thing i have on my system. the rest can be re-installed from CD.
<jdong> personally, $HOME is about all that matters to me
<jdong> the rest I can grab from a Ubuntu CD
<jdong> LjL: +1
<jdong> stdin: but you are right that one must run an app in WINE that gets compromised.
<jdong> which takes talent.
<LjL> i.e. pebkac
<jdong> the "correct" solution is some sort of DAC, like Apparmor or SELinux
<jdong> jail apps to strictly the access they need
<jdong> assuming full permissions of $uid is overkill for 99% of apps out there
<LjL> hm i don't love that concept. but i guess that's just because of symbian :)
<stdin> maybe we should make a popup saying "Something wants to open %s\nDo you want to continue?" and have it freeze the entire system while it waits :p
<jdong> :)
<jdong> stdin: haha, but Cancel or Allow is against GNOME HIG!
<stdin> good job I don't use GNOME then ;)
<LjL> stdin: or "Something wants to open %s\nPlease request a digital certificate from Canonical Inc. (cost: €500) to allow the operation"
<jdong> Kancel / KPermit
<jdong> LjL: or maybe, as suggested on -devel-discuss, we should turing-test the user with a CAPTCHA!
<stdin> jdong: no! "Kancel / Kontinue" :)
<LjL> jdong: you didn't discuss that.
<LjL> at least, not seriously.
<jdong> LjL: I followed up with a more serious discussion why it's not a good idea.
<jdong> and I maintain that my response was equally as ludicrous as the suggestion
<LjL> jdong: is it the sort of idea that needs serious arguments to be put forward against?
<LjL> i se
<LjL> e
<jdong> LjL: considering that it was a core developer raising the idea seriously, as far as I can tell, yes it did need serious arguments...
 * LjL goes install slackware
<jdong> lol
<LjL> hey, we could force #ubuntu users to solve a captcha before joining the real channel
<LjL> we'd avoid botnets that way
<LjL> (and when i say "solve", i don't just use the word in a technical sense... they've got so complicated that i could solve a crossword puzzle faster than i can read a captcha)
<jdong> LjL: I still like the CAPTCHA I proposed on -devel-discuss :)
<jdong> LjL: if we only allow people who can answer that in, 90% of our problems would be solved
<LjL> jdong: in into -devel-discuss?
<jdong> no, into #ubuntu :)
<LjL> jdong: and i suppose you had a particular kind of captcha in mind?
<jdong> LjL: something similar to that one I posted on -devel-discuss ;-)
<LjL> jdong: ... yeah, thank you.
<Moniker42> hey, how do i set a channel to not automatically re-op people when ops is removed?
<Pici> Moniker42: probably a better question to ask in #freenode
<Moniker42> k thanks Pici 
<Pici> I have no idea ;)
<Moniker42> Pici, that's usually what "well... to be quite technical, this isn't really the channel for it..." means ;)
<nalioth> Moniker42: this is freenode.  auto ops are not necessary at all (nor are they advised)
<Moniker42> no, it's not exactly a serious channel though ;)
<Pici> There have been problems in the past with random people coming into auto-op channels and banning everyone and doing other nefarious deeds.
<jrib> hmmm
<Seeker`> 02:29:11- DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from sekio
<nalioth> Seeker`: /msg seenserv seen sekio
<Seeker`> ah, ok :)
<Seeker`> that was quick
<nalioth> Seeker`: automation has only shown up in the past 150 years, so i guess so   :0
<Seeker`> you mean peopled don't do everything manually? :O
<jrib> weird, people are dropping that did not drop on the text one
<Seeker`> so is this a botnet?
<nalioth> that's what they call it
<jrib> if anyone wants to empty -unregged, it is all yours
<nalioth> jrib: go ahead  :)
 * jrib 's script is mia
<HugLeo> please
<Madpilot> hmm?
<HugLeo> extremely excessive flood in #ubuntu-br
<HugLeo> But he go away now
<nalioth> someone flooded his lshw a few times in there
<HugLeo> nalioth: veh?
<jdong> nalioth: isn't lshw like a couple hundred lines per run?
<nalioth> jdong: it is.
<jdong> how lovely :)
<Jucato> don't they get DC'ed for excess flood?
<nalioth> Jucato: not the trolls, no
<Jucato> bah... ubotu gets dc'ed, but no the trolls... oh the irony!
<Jucato> :)
<nalioth> Jucato: 'smart' clients don't paste at a high rate
<Tm_T> Jucato: ...
<Jucato> I know I know
<Jucato> sheesh
<Tm_T> and still you do it
<Tm_T> sheesh!
<Jucato> ... 
<Tm_T> whumtidum
<nalioth> wtf was that?
<Tm_T> nalioth: god mocking and then looks like god took his revenge, who knows
 * nalioth is now totally lost.
 * Tm_T hides the map
<jdong> grr how am I supposed to test azureus when nobody wants the ubuntu livecd from me?
<elkbuntu> jdong, make a copy of a video and name it to sound like porn :Þ
<jdong> haha
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I have kinda weird request
<Cpudan80> Your friends over in ##windows would like to host a debate on the merits of the windows v linux security model
<Madpilot> windows has a security model?
<Cpudan80> As such, we are looking for some experts on the linux security model...
<Cpudan80> If you are interested, let me know
<Cpudan80> Madpilot: yes it does - the goal of the debate is to spread awareness of both OSs model
<Madpilot> try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is for channel ops & issues w/ that
<Cpudan80> I'm trying to avoid yelling at the masses
<Cpudan80> but it can't hurt!
 * Cpudan80 puts on rain coat
<nalioth> Madpilot: ah, he's in the right place
<nalioth> he'll only get a bunch of trolls by asking in #ubuntu 
<Madpilot>  <shrug> ##windows exists to collect trolls, though?
<nalioth> i think it actually has merit (the idea)
<nalioth> the actual production of the idea, may have entirely different consequences
<Madpilot> well, ya. a public IRC channel isn't the greatest venue for a reasoned in-depth debate on Linux vs Windows
<jdong> nalioth: do you have any familiarity with what kind of channel ##windows is?
<jdong> I mean, if it's not a braindead monkeyfest, I'd be happy to volunteer
<nalioth> jdong: i've been a channel op by nick there longer than i've been on staff.
<nalioth> so, i reckon i've got an idear  :)
<jdong> nalioth: is it an environment where one can actually have this kind of discussion without "windows sucks" and "linux doesn't work with any hardware" once every 2 seconds?
<nalioth> jdong: i imagine the debate would take place in a moderated channel
<Madpilot> hopefully
<jdong> I think it's a good discussion topic and there's a lot to learn and discuss
<nalioth> because no channel is safe from "my [blank] is bigger/better/etc than your [blank]"
<Tm_T> true
<jdong> true
<jdong> too bad I'm extremely busy these coming two weeks
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: dual boot is Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot (x86/AMD64) - Macs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<Sp0tUb> !NTFS
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Sp0tUb> Why is Ubuntu so wack? I have just installed my NFTS drive, and then i want to make it writeable, and then it makes an error, and y drive is gone, and even if i reboot, the drive is not there! 
<Sp0tUb> y = the*
<Sp0tUb> Why is Ubuntu so wack? I have just mounted my NFTS drive (External) and then i want to make it writeable, and then it makes an error, and the drive is gone, and i cant mount it again because it says its stille in /etc/fstab?
<Sp0tUb> still*
<Seeker``> @btlogin
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Irreducibilis said: ubotu: What is e to the i pi squared?
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu
 * Pici slaps irssi for not syncing and thus not allowing him to ban
<Mez> Pici, lol - I got the second one
<Pici> I saw :)
<MenZa> What's the policy on offensive nicks?
<MenZa> (see arschloch in #ubuntu)
 * MenZa pokes Amaranth
<Amaranth> How is that offensive?
<MenZa> It means "asshole" in German, excuse the language.
<Amaranth> he changed it
<MenZa> ah right
<Sp0tUb> !NTFS
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PriceChild> Hey Sp0tUb?
<Sp0tUb> Yes?
<Sp0tUb> Reboot, BRB
<mc44> PriceChild: may be something to do with his part message ;
<mc44> )
<PriceChild> aha
<Sp0tUb> !NTFS
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb, Hey there.
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb, please change your quit message.
<Sp0tUb> Why?'
<Sp0tUb> Did i brake some rules?
<PriceChild> Well because you are banned from #ubuntu.... probably because of that, but I will have to check that.
<Sp0tUb> No. its because i had bad meaning about Ubuntu
<PriceChild> Well either way, this is not a channel to mess abuot with ubotu :)
<Sp0tUb> They banned me because i told about all my problems running Ubuntu on my new laptop
<PriceChild> No "they" didn't.
<Sp0tUb> Im on Qnet normally, thats why i use that Q-message :-)
<Sp0tUb> Ok, one person did
<PriceChild> Still not the reason.
<Sp0tUb> Im only here because Ubuntu makes my life hard :-D
<Sp0tUb> No?
<PriceChild> No.
<Sp0tUb> Then tell me what it was when you know it better than me :-)
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb, the ban was for trolling.
<Sp0tUb> I came here to get the NTFS link like u se, but now its the last time! ;-) I bookmark it! :-D
<PriceChild> If you wanted help, and asked questions in order to gain support. You would not have been banned.
<Sp0tUb> Trolling? Whats that?
<PriceChild> However you made such statements as "2007-10-21T16:28:29 <Sp0tUb> nosc, but linux SUXX"
<PriceChild> Which is trolling.
<Sp0tUb> I did, people fucked up my system by telling me crap
<Sp0tUb> Ahh, telling the truth is trolling? :-)
 * denny laughs
<PriceChild> hey denny.
<denny> hiya
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb, Ban won't be lifted at this time sorry. See also "/msg ubotu msgthebot". Any further business here?
<denny> sorry, was just popping in to check the banlist here - got someone trying to figure out how to access #ubuntu with tor/cgiatwork/some other alternative
<PriceChild> Ah yes.
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb
<PriceChild> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PriceChild> bah not that one
<PriceChild> !tor-gpg
<ubotu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<PriceChild> There we go... he's having trouble getting that going and I'm clueless.
<PriceChild> gah... ubstud not Sp0tUb
<PriceChild> That ban seemed a bit unfair :/
<stdin> it was because some people were constantly joining/parting in here, all @gateway/tor/*
<stdin> couple days ago iirc
<PriceChild> ah k
<PriceChild> meh, can set it again later if it fails
<ubstud> Hey
<PriceChild> Hey there ubstud.
<ubstud> I've followed the directions to join #ubuntu using tor, but it still leads to me the same #ubuntu-proxy page
<ubstud> I asked on #freenode and they're leading me to you guys
<PriceChild> ubstud, you're not using the tor-gpg service provided by #freenode.
<ubstud> I followed exactly everything on this page: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<ubstud> I set my proxy to socks5 and connected to the server with .onion at the end
<PriceChild> ubstud, evidently not if your hostmask hasn't changed :/
<ubstud> Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<PriceChild> Well there must be seen as it isn't working.
<ubstud> should I try connecting again?
<PriceChild> I've very little experience with tor/tor-gpg but afaik, if you connect to freenode's tor-gpg server correctly, your hostmask will reflect as much.
<ubstud> oh
<ubstud> hold on let me try connecting again
<PriceChild> Gah, I've got to run to a lecture, hope there's someone around to help if/when he returns.
 * mc44 wonders why people need to use tor for a support channel
<jrib> maybe they work for MS
<ubstud> same thing?
<ubstud> this is what xchat shows though
<PriceChild> still not right
<ubstud> * Looking up mejokbp2brhw4omd.onion
<ubstud> * Looking up localhost
<ubstud> * Connecting to localhost (127.0.0.1) port 9050...
<ubstud> * Connected. Now logging in...
<PriceChild> I have to run sorry.
<ubstud> ok np
<ubstud> anyone else here?
<ubstud> I gotta go. hopefully we can fix this tomorrow
<Hobbsee> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Hobbsee called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Hobbsee> FYI:  open week is on in half an hour, and will last a week
<gnomefreak> ?
<jrib> hi
<Hobbsee> so, if people could sit in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat, that'd be good
<Hobbsee> i think all ubuntu members have ops
<Hobbsee> yep
<jrib> hmm, /me should do that some time
<gnomefreak> yep cleaning up iceape a bit and than i will be there
<gnomefreak> do what call !ops in -ops?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i dont think the aussies will stay around and clean up the mess, this time.
<gnomefreak> i doubt it
<popey> righty.. do you want me to "do" -classroom?
<gnomefreak> i will see how long i can stay but should be here while screwing up/cleaning up package
<Hobbsee> popey: i'tll just be a question of getting enough people who know what theyr'e doing to get coverage over the entire thing
<popey> indeed
 * Hobbsee hands out +z's.
<jdong> ok, I get the point, everyone on Planet is posessed by the N810 and Maemo, now can we please stop and go back to Ubuntu topics?
<jdong> this is bordering on absurdity that every 3rd post is a 10-page article on the maemo
<Mez> jdong: didnt you know - p.u.c got took over by planet Maemo
 * gnomefreak doesnt have a clue what that is (thankfully i think)
<jdong> Mez: lol if I wanted to go to a distro planet swarmed by evangelism of related but completely off-tangent stuff, I'd visit planet Suse
<Mez> lol
<jdong> what the heck the picture of the guadec meeting, the guy in the foreground is using a macbook pro obviously running OS X
<Amaranth> jdong: afaik the N810 runs ubuntu
<jdong> Amaranth: meh ok fine, then they get 2 ads :)
<Amaranth> jdong: I know we have maemo in Ubuntu because of them, anyway
<popey> ok http://popey.com/~alan/%23ubuntu-classroom.log and http://popey.com/~alan/%23ubuntu-classroom-chat.log update each minute
<popey> will figure out how to split days at some point
 * jdong wants to write a script for rigging readahead optimizations for app/desktop load times, but feels the words "automatic script to do .*" have lost the appeal
 * PriceChild is in
 * Pici is around
<Pici> What are you in?
<PriceChild> Just in :)
<jdong> stop it, you people are feeding me innuendos...
<PriceChild> Hey knifehat, how can I help/
<knifehat> I updated my route firmware, can I get tested for that dcc exploit?
<Pici> Since when is it *I* and not *we*?
<PriceChild> knifehat, that didn't fix it, use port 8001
<knifehat> nice..
<knifehat> Where can I get more info about the exploit?
<PriceChild> /msg ubotu dcc
<knifehat> Why will using a different port fix it?
<knifehat> Thanks
<PriceChild> because your router just won't try to read 8001
<KnifeHat> OK, can I get tested again plz?
<KnifeHat> And, can where can I get more technical information about the exploit? The FixDCCExploit page doesn't have much information other than ways to avoid the exploit..
<stdin> connect to port 8001 to avoid the exploit, as it says on the page
<KnifeHat> I am now
<KnifeHat> I don't want a work around
<KnifeHat> I wanna know specifically what's being exploited so I can do a bug report with my IRC client (if it hasn't been already)
<KnifeHat> Does it involve a DCC get with a filesize of 0?
<stdin> it's a bug in your routers firmware, the manufacture should fix it
<stdin> nothing to do with the client
<KnifeHat> Yikes
<KnifeHat> OK, thanks
<KnifeHat> But, I'm connected to 8001, can I not get redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic now?
<stdin> I don't have op in #ubuntu, so stick around for a while for another op to unban you
<Pici> stdin: did you test him?
<stdin> Pici: no
<Pici> I dont have my test macros here..
<Pici> KnifeHat: give me a minute.
<Pici> KnifeHat: you look good, one second.
<Pici> grr..
<popey> can another op take over after this session in #ubuntu-classroom? in about 55 mins
<Pici> I cant do anything in #ubuntu, keeps giving me the channel not synced error.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<stdin> Pici: can't you just op then do /mode #ubuntu -b <BAN>
<Myrtti> I wonder am I still on !ops on #ubuntu
<tomaw> Pici: /cycle will normally fix that if you use irssi
<Pici> stdin: that worked.
<Pici> tomaw: that didnt.
<Pici> KnifeHat: you're unbanned now.
<stdin> it's the manual way, but it works ;)
<Pici> I tried it before, but must have screwed up the syntax some way.
<tomaw> hrm, odd
<LjL-Temp> simonp: i don't see a ban matching that address to be honest
<simonp> Hello. It seems that my (dynamic) IP is banned from #ubuntu. What can I go to get the ban lifted?
<LjL-Temp> simonp: oh, i see what the problem is
<LjL-Temp> [18:19:54] *** LjL-Temp sets mode: -b *!*lol*@* <-- a rather wide ban isn't it
<simonp> oops! ;)
<LjL-Temp> simonp: sorry, you're free to rejoin now
<simonp> still banned
<LjL-Temp> err, perhaps you aren't
<Pici> LjL-Temp: Yes, but it also says
<Pici> ChanServ sets mode: +o LjL ChanServ sets mode: +b *!*lol*@*
<LjL-Temp> simonp: it's set as a permanent ban. let me see what i can do
 * Pici shrugs
<LjL-Temp> simonp: you should be able to join now
<simonp> thanks
<simonp> any other nick should be able to join too?
<Pici> simonp: should be.
<LjL-Temp> simonp: what do you mean?
<simonp> cool. thank you very much
<simonp> LjL, my roomate got xim as a nick
<LjL-Temp> i see, yes it should be possible for him to join
<simonp> ok
<LjL-Temp> simonp: please leave this channel if you have no other operators-related questions, as we'd like to easily tell who's looking for us in here
<Pici> LjL-Temp: you're still opped in #ubuntu fyi
<LjL-Temp> thanks
<simonp> ok
<LjL-Temp> when he asked about "any other nick", i had like a dozen alarms bells going off in my head... :|
<ikonia> LjL-Temp: wasn't there a guy last week who had about 5 names all the same with _ before and after, like nick nick_ _nick and _nick_ that where all banned
<jdong>  /nick wii?
<LjL-Temp> ikonia: happens often enough... but *lol* just seems a bit too much to me
<ikonia> yes, suspicious
<ikonia> hence why I wondered if it was the same guy
<LjL-Temp> wii can change his ident :)
<jdong> LjL-Temp: then claim his evil twin whats-his-name was trying to get in?
<ikonia> ah right, wii was that pain in the neck guy
<LjL-Temp> yeah, mii
<ikonia> surly wii's evil twin is PS3 ?
<LjL-Temp> i don't think he's that subtle
<ikonia> kenthomson ?
<jdong> ikonia: but... he found Christ and vows to behave now!
<ikonia> oh yes, I'd forgot about that, he just wanted to contribute
<ikonia> did he get unbanned from the forums or re-sign up i the end
<ikonia> I can't remember if he's still banned form #ubuntu, I don't think so 
<jdong> ikonia: I gave him the procedure to appeal to the forum council, he never followed up
<ikonia> ahhh right
<ikonia> I never get the trolling thing, as you just get banned then your "fun" is over
<LjL-Temp> not really because you can start being someone else
<ikonia> then if you ever want/need the resource for a genuine reasons your screwed
<ikonia> but you have to start again as someone who is unknown
<jdong> I think they just get a kick out of the cat-and-mouse game
<ikonia> rather than a team/community member that people know won't mess around on you, so give you the help you want back
<ikonia> perhaps I'm just a tad old so don't get it
<ikonia> jdong: you are probably right
<ikonia> nothing better to do and mum won't buy them alchol or the new pair of nike's to hang out with the cool kids
<jdong> however, some people I've seen don't fit under that category
<jdong> some just have a really screwed up way of expecting how order works.
<jdong> I'd really love to meet some of those types in real life
<jdong> it'd be a blast
<ikonia> as in they think they are right ?
<jdong> ikonia: as in, they don't believe in authority or the need for rules
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> but even rules you dn't agree with you have to play by to participate in life
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with ubuntu/irc/anything thats just how the world is, and I can't see many people getting far with that beliefe
<ikonia> belief
<Amaranth> What happened to doing the +mz thing and voicing only the person running the session (and the person pulling in questions if it isn't an op)
<Amaranth> (open week)
<LjL-Temp> Amaranth: dunno, even in the last open weeks, some people preferred to have their sessions unmoderated
<Amaranth> Should be opt-out
<Amaranth> Look, people are starting to disrupt the session
<LjL-Temp> Amaranth: asked soren already?
<LjL-Temp> hm well the session is almost up anyway
<Amaranth> Doesn't really work if the person isn't in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Amaranth> yeah
<LjL-Temp> just set +m "by default" next session
<Amaranth> Next session will be locked down unless mrevell says otherwise
<ikonia> Amaranth: what sort of topics are covered in thes esession ?
<ikonia> these sessions even 
<Amaranth> All sorts of things
<ikonia> as in the class-room 
<ikonia> ranging from ? it it basic ubuntu basics, or does the topic move/get decided on by $X
<Amaranth> popey: stay +o please :)
<popey> ok
<Pici> ikonia: I think they have a schedule.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Amaranth> popey: I'm going to be eating lunch but I'll try to help
<popey> I can stick around
<PriceChild> rawr popey, your time is over, bow down and get out the way of amaranth :P
<popey> heh
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<Amaranth> popey: Ideally the person running the session would be in #ubuntu-classroom-chat too
<popey> sure
<Amaranth> To do the follow up stuff and to pull over questions on their own if the ops are busy
<popey> didn't spot that soren wasnt
<popey> i was picking out questions and putting them in a text file
<popey> makes it easier to paste them as required
<ikonia> popey: thank you, I've just book marked some session
<ikonia> sessions
<ikonia> why is ubuntu studio covered (as its not an official product) is open week /that/ open 
<PriceChild> ikonia, what do you mean not an official producT?
<PriceChild> ikonia, the packages are in ubuntu, the disks are done by ubuntu/canonical etc.
<ikonia> I didn't think ubuntustudio was an ubuntu "official" product, but from what you've just said it actually is
<PriceChild> And the name is CC approved/accepted etc.
<ikonia> ok, is it support in #ubuntu for example (my stance has always been no - but its nice to understand the policy correctly)
<ubotu> In ubotu, cry_ said: what is restricted manager
<ikonia> supported, damn, I can't trype tonight
<Pici> !bot > cry_
<ikonia> I need to get driving home as there is a session on that schdule I'd like to make tonight. Thank you 
<tomaw> you people cover #xubuntu op queries too, don't you?
<PriceChild> tomaw, should do yes :)
<tomaw> cool
<tomaw> they seem to have banned the whole of cardiff's ntl users.  It'll try to send the guy it's affecting here.
<PriceChild> I think on the gvf we submitted we cover u,ku,xu,edu & go
<PriceChild> Hmm ok lemme take a look.
<PriceChild> Hey keithcleaveruk, gimme a minute please.
<keithcleaveruk> ok
<PriceChild> ping Pumpernickel
<PriceChild> !seen pricechild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pricechild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> keithcleaveruk, I'll remove the ban.
<PriceChild> gah I don't have ops there...
<PriceChild> keithcleaveruk, gimme a min or two please :)
<keithcleaveruk> ok, you know my problem then i assume?
<PriceChild> *gives himself access there*
<PriceChild> keithcleaveruk, yes, a blanket ban set on another user affects you
<PriceChild> keithcleaveruk, you may rejoin #xubuntu, sorry for the trouble.
<keithcleaveruk> that's great. thanks
<Pici> I think I fixed my channel sync issues, I set channel_max_who_sync to 2000
<nalioth> wish these ops would mind their bans
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: what did we do this time?
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: #xubuntu and their 'let's ban all of Scotland' 
<tomaw> cardiff is in wales
<LjL-Temp> ah
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Pici> pfft, what did the scots ever give is?
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: see also the permban i removed
<Pici> s/is/us
<nalioth> who are all the unidentified people in -classroom ?
<Pici> I'm guessing people for ubuntu open week.
<LjL-Temp> +r?
<LjL-Temp> actually i think i meant +R
<Gary> banning all of scotland seems a mighty wise move, they are all drunk :p
<Gary> elkbuntu, how's the move gone?
 * Seeker` prods Gary 
 * Gary likes that
<Pici> arg!
 * Seeker` washes his hands
<PriceChild> tomaw, you are a braver man than I.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> I see
<PriceChild> Naflol12, Fix your connection.
<PriceChild> meh not what I wanted but it'll do
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Pici> d = realname ban iirc.
<PriceChild> Seeker`, real name ban
<Seeker`> ah :)
<ompaul> PriceChild check -uk
<PriceChild> ompaul, what about it?
<PriceChild> *has to run soon*
<ompaul> is that last joiner our favorite part time joiner
<PriceChild> gah it could very well be
<Seeker`> "part time joiner"?
<Seeker`> ompaul: ^
<ompaul> joins somewhere zero reaction gets removed joins later
<Gary> ompaul, who?
<stdin> any editors: can we get "Help in #ubuntu-effects" (or #compiz-fusion) added to !compiz-#kubuntu ?
<Pici> %login
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu =~ s/CompizFusion/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> stdin: hows that?
<stdin> much better :)
<LjL-Temp> are these people banforwarded from somewhere else?
<stdin> LjL-Temp: they were doing that the other day, constantly joining/parting (only in here)
<stdin> there was a ban on gateway/tor/*, but that was lifted earlier today
<nalioth> and this is why
 * nalioth votes to put it back
<LjL-Temp> stdin: a banforward to here?
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: it was an actually ban now turned into a forward?
<stdin> LjL-Temp: not sure, unless it's forwarded from #ubuntu 
<LjL-Temp> no it forwards to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: tor has not been forwarded to here in some time
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: so why exactly are these guys joining here?
<nalioth> attacks / trolling   LjL-Temp 
<stdin> those same nicks were doing the exact same thing the other day
<nalioth> aimint at channel disruptions
<nalioth> aiming at
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: i can't see how joining and parting amounts to a scary attack though
<LjL-Temp> especially in here
<stdin> constantly joining/parting only in here (not in other channels they were in)
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: look at how it's filling the screen?
<nalioth> and yes, they are only doing it in here
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: yeah ok, but it's our own little channel, no real disruption anyway... but i guess i don't understand a troll's logic.
<LjL-Temp> FYI, gun_de_gray16 keeps doing it in ##fix_your_connection
<LjL-Temp> suppose he hasn't realized it's not #ubuntu-ops
<stdin> they just do it to annoy and to disrupt, they get a giggle out of it
<nalioth> enough of that crap.
<LjL-Temp> stdin: suppose you've seen AT0M1CB0MB3R's last boutade?
<stdin> LjL-Temp: only after you removed him, I was looking at something else at the time (but I'm adding a couple more words to my highlight list)
<LjL-Temp> well, i've added "AT0M1CB0MB3R" for a start
<LjL-Temp> but i suppose "retard" won't hurt either
<stdin> heh, that just highlighted, at least I know it works :p
<stdin> but this is the 2nd time he's been removed today, next time it's a ban. he's had warning enough
<LjL-Temp> [23:44:02] <beta> Is there a way to enable a restricted module from the console? I can't boot to gnome and need to enable my drivers. Vesa won't work because of Xgl (I think).
<LjL-Temp> [23:44:50] <Szeraax> beta try asking other channels too. Ubuntu is based on debian. go ask #debian or #linux too
<LjL-Temp> then one wonders why #debian has "this is not #ubuntu" in the topic
<mc44> haha
<mc44> you can use restricted manager in the command line
<LjL-Temp> mc44: how?
<mc44> restricted-manager -h
<LjL-Temp> danke
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-23
<trypglyph_> yar.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Snuxoll said: ignorance is biss
<trypglyph> who among you is awake?
<mneptok> no one
<Pici> !botabuse > snuxoll
<PriceChild> trypglyph, depends on the question :)
<trypglyph> oh, you again.
<trypglyph> 48 hour ban, hasn't expired yet, what's up?
<PriceChild> oh no... not pricechild again
<PriceChild> trypglyph, lemme take a look
<Pici> ack! get him away!
<PriceChild> (bans don't expire automatically)
<trypglyph> (noted)
<PriceChild> Trying to find the discussion we had where one of us agreed to 48 hours... telling me the nick you were on would speed it up ;)
<trypglyph> adriyel
<trypglyph> you actually initially said 1 or 2 hours, then changed your mind at the end and said 48 hours.
<PriceChild> Because of your attitude iirc
<trypglyph> if you change your mind on 48 hours I'm going to be a bit unhappy.
<trypglyph> yes, that seems to be the central issue of all of it.
<trypglyph> nonetheless, 48 hours.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, ok sorry for the wait, I'm up to speed on things now.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, have you read the ubuntu irc guidelines and/or Ubuntu CoC?
<trypglyph> yes.
<LjL-Temp> i'm sure he said we would *talk about it again* in 48 hours, not necessarily that it would be lifted.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, do you agree to abide by the guidelines whilst participating in ubuntu channels?
<Pici> Does someone want to invite mjr here to discuss further, or just let him continue in -offtopic?
<LjL-Temp> Pici, we already had a flamewar about that once... pointless
<LjL-Temp> but if you want to give it a try yourself, feel free. i'll just bit my tongue and try to avoid replying
<Pici> I'm not replying either.
<LjL-Temp> !o4o =~ s/Controversial topics/Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL-Temp said: !o4o =~ s/Controversial topics/Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars/
<LjL-Temp> die a terrible death
<LjL-Temp> %login
<AndrewB> Hey, could anybody add either *!*@freenode/helper/*   or *!*@*/ubuntu.member.*
<AndrewB> to #ubuntu-classroom
<AndrewB> My ubuntu/member cloak had to be shortened to the end of my cloak.
<nalioth> AndrewB -- always a troublemaker
<AndrewB> hehe
<stdin> the irc council should probably decide some sort of standard for dual-cloaks
<AndrewB> stdin: how do you mean?
<AndrewB> There is a standard..
<PriceChild> stdin, well its freenode that does that? and it is a standard?
<AndrewB> That I know of anyway..
<nalioth> stdin: no, there _is_ a standard
<PriceChild> stdin, "normally" though... people don't have ubuntu.member as secondardy ;)
<stdin> when people have more than one cloak, like */*/ubuntu.member.* or ubuntu/member/*
<AndrewB>  freenode/status/other.project.nick   or  project/status/nick   or  project/status/pdpc.donation.nick
<nalioth> hmm
<stdin> "something or something or something" isn't exactly a standard :p
<nalioth> AndrewB: you still here?
<AndrewB> Yeah nalioth why?
<PriceChild> stdin, two types of cloak.... project/status/nick
<nalioth> i figured you'd be checking out your access 
<PriceChild> stdin, project/status/project.status.nick
<AndrewB> thanks nalioth 
<PriceChild> stdin, the status can be optional with some cloaks
<stdin> PriceChild: exactly, but which project?status comes first?
<PriceChild> stdin, whatever the user wants.
<AndrewB> Freenode will always be first.
<AndrewB> you never see any staff  gentoo/freenode.staff.nick
<stdin> with freenode, I can understand it coming first
<PriceChild> stdin, freenode and pdpc are the only ones that are allowed dual cloaks... and normally the order of preference is freenode > $project > pdpc
<AndrewB> As far as i know you can't have like   gentoo/dev/ubuntu.member.nick   it is only freenode you can have..
<AndrewB> yeah PriceChild thats what i mean
<PriceChild> Although I don't see why a staffer wouldn't agree if for some reason I wanted pdpc before my ubuntu... not that I do :)
<PriceChild> or if andrew wanted to swap his
<nalioth> AndrewB is just a troublemaker.
<PriceChild> Infact why do we even allow him here still?
<AndrewB> If I had ubuntu/member/freenode.helper.andrewb   I would need to be alot more trouble.
 * AndrewB cries
<PriceChild> hehe :)
 * mneptok throws a few spacebars
<tonyyarusso> grrr, why doesn't Debian have a web interface for bug reporting?  Honestly...
<stdin> bev
<stdin> eh
<stdin> because it's debian
<stdin> when you can't type any more, it's time to sleep. so goodnight :)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: they do. it's called "flag upstream in Launchpad"
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: hehe
<AndrewB> nalioth: do you think a wallop about ubuntu-openweek would be possible?
<mneptok> network-wide?
<mneptok> baaaaaad idea
<mneptok> :)
<nalioth> AndrewB: you mean there weren't enough people in there today?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: If I do "also affects: Debian" in LP, will it auto-create the BTS entry, or do I have to file it there, then link it in LP?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: We have done notices in #ubuntu only for some things in the past.
<AndrewB> I wasn't there today nalioth :(  didn't realise it was even on untill I came accross a post on ubuntu-uk mail list
<LjL> i didn't realize it was on until my "QUESTION:" highlight started showing up like mad
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: last i knew it still involved Debian fiddling :/
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: bah, okay
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> here they come
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: o rly?
<nalioth> already got hits from some of them
<tonyyarusso> #$(@#%#@%^
<tonyyarusso> I haven't loaded my scripts yet on this install
 * tonyyarusso wishes there was just a chanmode for blocking CTCP everything
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: the guys were registered, does +r still make sense?
<nalioth> i've changed the passes of all the regged zombies from #ubuntu 
<nalioth> all were regged within the last 10 minutes
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: when i set +r, i did not know anything other than a bot swarm was building
<tonyyarusso> oof
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: sure i meant whether it made sense to *keep* it now
<nalioth> yes, it does
<LjL-Temp> heh look what a fancy nickname my proxy chose
<nalioth> kt keeps out the unregged bots
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: do you know how many they were? my backscroll is too short. they seemed to join quite quickly despite the +J
<nalioth> going -R for now
<nalioth> they were already here
<nalioth> slowly trickling in
<jrib> hmmm, did I miss the fun?
<stdin> I counted about about 15
<LjL-Temp> jrib: seems so
<nalioth> ok, jrib kick 'em loose from -unregged
<jrib> nalioth: even with the +J?
<nalioth> jrib: if you /kick each one manually, it won't be affected
<jrib> heh
 * jrib makes note to add pause in script
<nalioth> and the forward on -unregged will just kick 'em back into #ubuntu 
<jrib> ah
<nalioth> why do i keep smelling mutton . . 
 * mneptok farts daintily
<LjL-Temp> see -unregged
<LjL-Temp> do someone else's logs confirm what i just asked?
<LjL-Temp> [03:38:57] --> SiroSoriS has joined this channel (i=BlACKPOI@chrax6-b228.dialup.optusnet.com.au).
<LjL-Temp> [03:39:10] <SiroSoriS> you kick my ass!
<LjL-Temp> [03:44:37] --> wirechief_ has joined this channel (n=wirechie@65.114.105.164).
<LjL-Temp> [03:51:09] <LjL> we do?
<LjL-Temp> [03:51:47] <SiroSoriS> LjL, I will be the 1 2 3 U
<LjL-Temp> [03:52:02] <LjL> i don't think i get you
<LjL-Temp> [03:53:01] <LjL> SiroSoriS: how come you joined this channel, but you never seemed to be in #ubuntu at all?
<LjL-Temp> [03:54:56] <SiroSoriS> delusions of grandure stripped away from me!
<Pici> Was that before the attack?
<LjL-Temp> Pici: no, right now
<Pici> weird.
<LjL-Temp> now it's [03:58:24]
<LjL-Temp> banned from #ubuntu anyway, just to be sure.
<trypglyph> hmm
<ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> sco50000 called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> wow, this teleport-to-opsed-channel trigger is quite fun :)
<Pici> hmm?
<jdong> Pici: my trigger that teleports me to a channel that ubotu reports ops was called in
<Pici> jdong: neat.
<jdong> 22:44    4 -publics -channels '#ubuntu-ops' -masks '*!*@ubuntu/bot/*' -regexp  'called the ops in (#.*bunt.*)' -command 'join $1' 
<jdong> the effect is quite neat
<Pici> What client are you using?
<jdong> Pici: irssi
<jdong> I roam around a lot and need something that I can access scrollback remotely
<Pici> jdong: I've been looking for a way to use triggers, I didnt realize until just now that it was an external script.
<jdong> Pici: yeah, it's trigger.pl :)
<jdong> pretty neat script
<jdong> only thing is I think it has some bug with trigger on mode-changes
<jdong> it doesn't seem to always react
<jdong> haven't had much of a chance to debug it
 * mneptok notes that he can now force jdong  to /join channels
<jdong> mneptok: still takes effort :)
<jdong> I guess it's possible
 * jdong tries
<jdong> !test | foobar called the ops in #jdongbuntu
<ubotu> foobar called the ops in #jdongbuntu: Failed.
<jdong> aaaahhhh
<jdong> yep
<jdong> got forwarded to #jdongbuntu
<ubotu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * jdong shakes fist at mneptok 
<jdong> mneptok: use my way so you don't spam a channel :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> jdong, let me guess, you use irssi :(
<jdong> elkbuntu: yeah
<jdong> elkbuntu: is that a bad thing? :)
<Pici> I suppose I deserved that, or something.
<elkbuntu> poop... yes, it means im going to have to try make it work in xchat
<jdong> aww, I'm sure xchat has a triggering mechanism too?
 * rob tries to decide if he should join in that peeing contest or not :)
<Pici> Except it might happen right at the wrong time when someone is in the middle of writing a steamy message to someone and *poof* you've just said it to all of #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> i'm pretty sure it does, but i cant seem to find it....
<mneptok> i would *strongly* discourage use of any script that invokes any /command without user input
<rob> isn't the point of scripts to run a bunch of commands?
<mneptok> as you can see, any user in any channel in which ubotu resides can now force /join jdong
<jdong> mneptok: is that a negative effect?
<mneptok> jdong: depends on if having BL4CK0PS2007_XB0x in control of your client makes you nervous
<elkbuntu> mneptok, heh since i just lost my job yesterday, it seems like a fun way to kill time waiting for another job to come around
<mneptok> elkbuntu: too much leg-humping?
<Pici> elkbuntu: oh no :(
<jdong> mneptok: what's the worst that can happen from joining to a channel that ubotu resides in?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, no, not enough
<mneptok> jdong: it's the principle of it.
<mneptok> jdong: there's no wayf i would let a freenode user type "/join" into my terminal. that script is basically the same thing.
<jdong> mneptok: I understand that one can construct many very unsafe scripts from feeding random input into a command... but in this case I don't think it would lead to a problem
<mneptok> jdong: i just have an older, better, thicker tin-foil hat ;)
<Pici> mneptok: except that it only triggers on *buntu* channels
<jdong> mneptok: is there anything dangerous that can happen if I joined a channel? any random chanel?
<jdong> apart from those auto-kill thingies that I'm told "don't exist"
<elkbuntu> mneptok, and hence is useful to those of us on the council who can kb whoever wrongly invites us to wherever
<Pici> jdong: there are supposedly channels that will auto-kline you
<mneptok> jdong: if you don't know, then why are you allowing it? ;)
<Pici> but thats only a legend.
<jdong> Pici: I'm pretty sure they don't match #*buntu* regex
<Pici> jdong: I surely hope not!
<rob> Pici, it's called auto-dline, and yes they exist
<jdong> rob: what's the difference?
<Pici> dns ban or something... I can't remember.
<rob> dlines are a lot less resource-using then klines
<jdong> ubotu probably wouldn't be in one, no? :)
<rob> jdong, pretty unlikely
<Pici> jdong: something tells me no one is in one for very long.
<jdong> Pici: lol :)
<jdong> rob: dlines still have the effect of banning your hostmask from the network, right?
<rob> jdong, d:lines just drop connections that match and are server specific, k:lines kill and are global
<jdong> rob: can you reconnect back to freenode after a d:line?
<rob> you could connect to a different freenode server, yes
<jdong> rob: but I would be banned from one of the servers in rotation?
<Pici> maybe I was thinking of something else..
<rob> unless of cause that d:line existed elsewhere too, they need to be set on a per-server basis
<jdong> what is their lifetime?
<rob> a d:line is like a k:line, its just a line in a configuration file. A k:line however has a timeout.
<rob> d:lines are manual, usually until they are removed (note that k:lines can be manually added to a config file and be permanent too)
<jdong> ok, that makes sense. one more thing, what is the rationale for those automatic dlining channels?
<rob> jdong, botnets
<rob> usually botnet control channels
<jdong> mmm, so bots join a specific channel, and you tarpit that channel?
<rob> yep
<jdong> makes sense
<rob> they are usually hard coded into the bots, and the bot runners too stupid or unable to change it (in the case of compiled off the self code)
<Pici> ah. Makes sense.
<jdong> ok, that makes a lot more sense why they exist now
<rob> I'm glad I made sense :)
<Pici> I thought it was just because you all had nothing better to do than make random channels for people to get k/dlined from.
<Pici> But now I know.......
<rob> hehe
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> "hey doofus, join this channel for a good time!"
<rob> yeah.. well that is pretty rare.
<rob> I don't think I have ever seen a case of someone stumbling upon one and doing that actually.
<jdong> rob: but isn't/wasn't one of them like just a qwerty succession of keys, that someone could theoreitcally have arbitrarily picked as a test channel?
<nalioth> jdong: when we catch people who do that, we treat them harshly
<rob> jdong, it's been a while since I looked at the list, but unlikely
<jdong> nalioth: I can imagine it's less than amusing to waste time dealing with those
<rob> oh, and when I said d:lines are manual, they are automatic in the case of those channels :)
<nalioth> jdong: i don't think you'll ever type a "querty succession of keys" and find one
<jdong> nalioth: is #asdf not one of them?
<jdong> I recall someone complaining about doing that once...
<rob> slightly different kind of automatic I guess
<nalioth> jdong: join it and see
<rob> heh
<jdong> whoa I'm still alive
 * jdong won't try the next one on his "someone said it" list
<rob> good idea. Don't you just love rumors.
<jdong> I do indeed :)
<elkbuntu> jdong, something like that is what jono got trapped in soon after he joined canonical
<serphet> need a clear for dcc exploit
<jdong> elkbuntu: is that the person I'm recalling?
<jdong> elkbuntu: it probably is
<elkbuntu> he blogged about it, so probably
<rob> elkbuntu, got a link to the blog?
<elkbuntu> gimme a min, i'll search for it
<rob> righto, cheers
<elkbuntu> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=779
<rob> thanks :)
<serphet> need a clear for the dcc exploit please :) got a laptop to work on
<jdong> oh pfft so I'm ONE letter short.
<jdong> and I would've been zapped :)
<jdong> btw is that still valid today?
<rob> heh, I guess jono is as smart as a botnet runner then :P
 * jdong wonders if he should use a discardable IP to test it
<rob> and yes, there is a big chunk of time where I am usually the only staffer about
<elkbuntu> rob, more than likely wasnt aware of the channel traps, and didnt think beyond his immediate need
<rob> I guess
<jdong> if that's really the name of the channel, I can totally see how someone can arbitrarily type it
<serphet> are any ops even awake :(
<rob> I guess when bot runners are thinking of what to call their channel the letters "asdfg" come easily to them too
<jdong> rob: 10 bucks it's because at the time the botrunner was packaging his bot, #asdf was occupied :)
<rob> heh maybe
<jrib> serphet: ready for a test?
<serphet> jrib: yes :DE
<rob> serphet, I think your smiley has facial hair
<serphet> :p
<rob> go the goatee
<elkbuntu> or is chewing it's nails with a big grin
<jrib> serphet: you may rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your patience
<serphet> kk thanks!
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> not urgent in #u
<Madpilot> just a slightly offensive nick
<jrib> not sure how... but
<nalioth> jdong: just because you like pixie sluts . . . 
 * nalioth runs
<jdong> nalioth: hey, it's all good :)
<Madpilot> jdong, I didn't think it was terribly offensive either, but easier to ask than have people whining, I figure...
<jdong> Madpilot: it was so-so, strictly speaking not appropriate for Ubuntu but not the worst I've seen
<Madpilot> ya, I've seen (and kickbanned) lots worse...
<ubotu> [chr0n0s] called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> its all good
<tritium> with robbster?
<rob> yeah
<rob> he is frustrated, and apologised
<tritium> okay
<Myrtti> <3 facebook
<ubotu> [chr0n0s] called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> false alarm.
<Madpilot> good for a laugh, though
<ubotu> thr1lljockey called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dealt with
<BugMaN> hi all! Please someone could add my ubuntu/member cloak? my LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~bugman and my mail address is bugman@ubuntu.com my secondary nickname is "bugmandue"
<Madpilot> @now amsterdam
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: October 23 2007, 10:30:23 - Next meeting: Server Team in 6 hours 29 minutes
<Madpilot> BugMaN, Seveas is the man to ask about cloaks, generally. nalioth can set them too, I think.
<BugMaN> Madpilot: thanks
<gnomefreak> afaik once a member for the council says its ok than nalioth or whomever can set it
<Seveas> correct
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Madpilot> morning Seveas 
<gnomefreak> morning
<Seveas> morning
<BugMaN> Seveas: hi 
<BugMaN> BugMaN: can you set my cloak? :)
<gnomefreak> is there a list of council members?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, lp.net/~ubuntu-irc-council
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<Madpilot> https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil
<Seveas> BugMaN, I can't: only staff can set the cloak, I can merely approve it (which has been done already)
<Madpilot> was just finding it
<Seveas> Madpilot, different council ;)
<Madpilot> ah, that council
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<Seveas> BugMaN, so you'll have to wait for a staffer to wake up
<Madpilot> I always think CC when 'Council' is mentioned in an Ubuntu context...
<BugMaN> Seveas: ok thanks :)
 * gnomefreak thought hobbsee was on the council
<tomaw> Seveas: ubuntu/member/bugman?
<Seveas> tomaw, morning ;)
<tomaw> hi :)
<Seveas> tomaw, that would be correct
<tomaw> done
<BugMaN> thanks :)
<Seveas> grazie!
<BugMaN> Seveas: :)
<Myrtti> is #ubuntu+1 shutdown?
<rob> yes
<rob> forwarded to #ubuntu until hardy is available
<rob> still a few people in there though, we should probably boot them out now
<Myrtti> ok
<Seveas> hardy is available :)
<rob> but, is it usable?
<Jucato> is there a factoid about offensive nicks?
<stdin> don't think so
<Amaranth> Seveas: But is it more than just base-files? :)
<PriceChild> I call troll on <stupidgirl> :P
<Amaranth> me too
<Amaranth> ah the toolchain has been updated too
<Gary> calling it first wins prizes?
<Myrtti> is the p34ce feller a troll...?
<PriceChild> *watches*
<PriceChild> <nilsh> in #ubuntuforums :/
<Tm_T> mooh
<PriceChild> maybe not
<PriceChild> Did chanserv just die? :/
<Pici> no?
<Tm_T> nope
<PriceChild> well it came back almost immediately, how rare
<effie_jayx>  have a troll chasing me around channels...
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, jrib? ;)
<gnomefreak> fun arnt they
<effie_jayx> julioh
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  lol
<PriceChild> :)
<jrib> hmm?
<jdong> PriceChild: a bit itch down in your banhammer region this morning, no? :)
<jdong> itchy*
<Pici> jdong: <effie_jayx>  have a troll chasing me around channels...
<Pici> jdong: ur in my tab-complete, messin me up
<PriceChild> jdong, ffs why does everything need to be commentated? Imagine if I kicked... and a thousand people said "lol"
<jdong> PriceChild: that sounds like #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> EXACTLY :)
<jdong> PriceChild: or the next DCC wave "what was that? " "why'd they quit" "lol"
<PriceChild> indeed, that I can understand
<PriceChild> but when I'm removing people _for  being offtopic_ people should know better
<Pici> Dont forget people pasting the messages again and again to tell the ops what happened.
<PriceChild> Pici, maybe I should call !ops to get the attention of a few other ops seen as only2 or 3 are dealing with it?
<PriceChild> They could use help you know?
<Pici> Hehe
<PriceChild> Because operators never ever lurk.... They know not the saying "too many ops spoil the broth".
<PriceChild> *goes to make some toast with honey to cheer up*
<Pici> There isn't anyone opped, therefore no ops exist.
<PriceChild> That stupidgirl one would be on my hilight list if I used one like lj.l
<Tm_T> PriceChild: you mean LjL ?
<PriceChild> Tm_T, I meant lj​l minus ​the hilight.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: whos hilighted?
 * Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> Tm_T, you're the only one that hilighted anyone
<elkbuntu> if you were to do that to mr n, he'd rip you a new arse
<PriceChild> haha :)
<jrib> mrn
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you mean nalioth?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, are you intentionally doing this or are you plain thick?
<Tm_T> very intentionally
<PriceChild> *hopes you sneakily added a ZWS*
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, so, you're trolling?
<Tm_T> no, not trolling
<elkbuntu> you're baiting attention and intentionally irritating people... which is by definition, trolling.
<Tm_T> hmm, well when you put that in that way, yes
<PriceChild> <stupidgirl> chat me!
<PriceChild> in -offtopic
<jdong> PriceChild: is that your internet girlfriend?
 * jdong ducks
<Tm_T> jdong: yes
<stupidgirl> what's up with the elitist cretin ops?
<Tm_T> ?
<stupidgirl> i got *banned* from offtopic for saying "chat me"?
<jdong> excuse us?
<Myrtti> what kind of talk is that?
<stupidgirl> random  talk
<elkbuntu> you got banned from offtopic for rude behaviour, stupidgirl
<Tm_T> Myrtti <3
<Myrtti> same behaviour and conduct codes and rules apply here
<stupidgirl> rude? where
<stupidgirl> rude i asked u why u kicked me the first time
<Myrtti> 16:26 < stupidgirl> what's up with the elitist cretin ops?
<stupidgirl> ??
<Myrtti> I'm elitist cretin op? ;____;
<jdong> just for that statement, you have condemned yourself to a permanent ban
<jdong> think before you talk and the world will be a happier place
<stupidgirl> ?
<Pici> hrm.
<PriceChild> stupidgirl, just a random question, how do you know about this channel?
<stupidgirl> well what did i do? the first time
<stupidgirl> someoone mentioned it to me
<PriceChild> someone mentioned it just now?
<PriceChild> or a while back and you remembered/
<stupidgirl> a while back
<jdong> stupidgirl: say nonsense that was offtopic even for offtopic, then immediately argued with ops?
<PriceChild> stupidgirl, the ban stays. Come back in a few days, preferably with a different nickname.
<stupidgirl> ?
<stupidgirl> there is nonsense every minute in that channel, i dont see how mine was any different
<jdong> most chatter in there are at least coherent english statements.
<PriceChild> stupidgirl, I am upholding that ban. Come back in a few days, preferably with a different nickname. I believe you are trolling, especially due to the fact that you knew of this channel immediately. I also suggest you change your attitude and don't attack the operators.
<Myrtti> is there something going on at #ubuntu-classroom and when?
<stupidgirl> actually another op mentioned this channel after the same "op" who just banned me, was hassling me the other day
<stupidgirl> but ok
<elkbuntu> i've been virtually absent for a month...
<LjL> elkbuntu: ATZ ATDT1800INTERNET
<stupidgirl> ..
<elkbuntu> LjL, huh?
<Pici> LjL: I think she has dsl now.
<jdong> LjL: you forgot +++ATH
<LjL> Pici: yeah, but the past virtual month.
<Pici> right right.
 * jdong reminisces on the good old days that actually worked
<PriceChild> stupidgirl, Is there anything else we can help you with?
<LjL> jdong: maybe nalioth would have a trigger on that and k-line me, who knows :P
<jdong> LjL: ROFL, did that used to be a dialup day freenod exploit?
<jdong> lol, the DCC of dialup modems
<stupidgirl> not really PriceChild  seeing as you arent gonna lsiten to what i say anyway
<LjL> jdong: heh no, it reached oblivion *very* well before i started being on freenode ,9
<LjL> shift? where are you shift?
<elkbuntu> stupidgirl, we are listening, we're just not submitting to your whims
<jdong> LjL: hehe, likewise... my freenode age is like less than a year? :)
<stupidgirl> whims? you're the one who banned me over nothing
<LjL> jdong: i last remember seeing that stuff used as an actual exploit like 7 years ago
<jdong> LjL: oh yeah, it was a HUGE problem before they implemented +++ guards
<elkbuntu> stupidgirl, backchatting people and being snappy at others is not 'nothing'
<jdong> LjL: just a random +++ in a binary stream was enough to send many old modems into command mode
<LjL> jdong: and before everyone started having a l33t broadband connection
<elkbuntu> im almost tempted to see if this works....
<stupidgirl> backchatting where? when i asked why u kicked me?
<LjL> jdong: sure it was, i had several command lines involving "ping" to achieve that =)
<jdong> LjL: haha
<elkbuntu> stupidgirl, no, where you asked me what my purpose was
<stupidgirl> you asked me what mine was first
 * elkbuntu notes that it is like midnight and the birds will wake me in like 6 hours
 * LjL users earplugs
<stupidgirl> so i asked you the same
<LjL> uses
<mc44> elkbuntu: a shotgun helps with that
<elkbuntu> stupidgirl, no, i asked what the purpose of a line that in the irc world is oft mistaken for an invitation to be sexually harrassed
<jrib> mc44: waking up?
<Seeker`> mc44: Putting shotguns in your ears is a bad idea
<stupidgirl> sexually harrassed ? o.O 
<mc44> jrib: waking the birds up, for sure
<elkbuntu> LjL, yeah, but only sparingly. im prone to infections
<Myrtti> more coffee, anyone?
<stupidgirl> where do you get that idea from
 * Myrtti passes the teapot around too
<elkbuntu> stupidgirl, you must be new to IRC
<jdong> stupidgirl: it's simply what happens when someone with the nick stupidgirl says "chat me"
<stupidgirl> not really, why do you say that, elkbuntu 
<LjL> elkbuntu: yeah i also wonder if i *should* use them every night. but got so used to them...
<jdong> stupidgirl: I can forward you about 500 spam messages per day that start off like that, and you can see where it ends :)
<LjL> stupidgirl: well perhaps because you aren't even registered for starters
<g0dd3ss> k good nuff?
<PriceChild> stupidgirl, Your very first sentence on joining this channel was enough to confirm my suspicions. I HAD been observing you for some time because of your behaviour and attitude. Please come back later with a new nick.
<g0dd3ss> lol what behaviour
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, im still intrigued to know who i supposedly harrassed in my absence
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> the myrttiubuntu/elkubuntu fellar?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<LjL> elkbuntu: well i might have tried to auto-complete your nickname and highlighted someone else
<elkbuntu> LjL, eh?
<LjL> elkbuntu: well, if that happened, then you'd arguably have harassed someone in your absence.
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> anyway, bed time before i pass out
<Pici> I'm sure elkbuntu harrassed someone, just not in irc.
 * Pici ducks
<elkbuntu> Pici, well according to my ex-manager... anything less than kissing her arse is harrassment
<Pici> elkbuntu: Well thats just stupid.  
<g0dd3ss> apparently the same can be said for you
<jdong> anyone? /cs k love?
<g0dd3ss> ??
<PriceChild> g0dd3ss, Hey, can I help you?
<g0dd3ss> probably not
<g0dd3ss> birds of a feather flock together right
<elkbuntu> is that why you flock to here>
<PriceChild> Hehe definitely not.
<PriceChild> *wonders how many times he's !ohmy'd jdong etc.*
<jdong> PriceChild: ?? yeah you cretin elitist "op"
<jdong> :P
<PriceChild> g0dd3ss, I have very clearly stated that the ban on you in -offtopic will not be lifted for several days. You are/were trolling and we will also not tolerate any attacks.
<g0dd3ss> I've been here for weeks, months w/e trying to help ppl when i can, not that i know much, seen plethora of ppl swearing, absuing the bot flooding etc and they get warnings, i get abnned for saying "chat me"as a joke, to a seemingly dead room
<PriceChild> g0dd3ss, if you have any further questions then please ask.
<PriceChild> g0dd3ss, Think of "chat me" as the straw that broke the camel's back
<jdong> g0dd3ss: ok you could've said "sorry, that was a joke, won't do it again" rather than insulting all the ops to try to get back in
<jdong> I have no idea why you thought calling us cretin elitists was going to help your cause
<g0dd3ss> it isn't hard to "get back in", that's not what I want. soimple enough to do that
<jdong> please leave? you've gotten a final answer from the operators, there's nothing further we can assist you with
<g0dd3ss> sure
<elkbuntu> please refer to the topic for our policy on lurkers. you wont be exempted from that policy.
<LjL> [16:07:30] <g0dd3ss> ???
<LjL> [16:09:59] <g0dd3ss> well why u have to do that?
<LjL> [16:10:07] <g0dd3ss> what did i do? that was so bad
<LjL> [16:10:39] <LjL> you were told to please leave #ubuntu-ops - we don't allow non-ops in there except for brief periods to discuss things
<jdong> LjL: can you tell her that question marks are not sentences?
<LjL> [16:11:17] <g0dd3ss> noone listen in there anyway
<LjL> [16:11:32] <g0dd3ss> she get mad at me for something days ago and punishes me now
 * jdong sends al gore after her to tell her how many pounds of CO2 useless question marks add to the atmosphere
<LjL> [16:12:18] <g0dd3ss> they were making jokes about dead babies in there earlier
<LjL> [16:12:30] <g0dd3ss> but noone says anything
<LjL> [16:12:34] <LjL> that is called "monitoring someone". is you consistently misbehave, even if none of the single instances are very bad, you eventually get banned
<PriceChild> LjL, also mention that other people's actions do not justify "her" own.
<PriceChild> LjL, if "she" thinks guidelines are being broken then she should alert operators somehow
<jdong> PriceChild: then she'll just ops the crap outta us :D
<LjL> PriceChild: i wouldn't say that, since seveas was around and saw that dead babies joke :)
<jdong> LjL: s/saw/started/
<LjL> jdong: erm, my grep didn't show that. ssssh.
<jdong> LjL: you have the Party's grep? :)
<LjL> jdong: i just grepped for stupidgirl :P
<PriceChild> LjL, I meant to word it as not necessarily applying to that specific incident, but in general
<jdong> LjL: just grep for dead babies :)
<jdong> 05:35 < Seveas> qdb is bash with less dead babies and more fun
<jdong> I didn't find anything policy-violating in the ensuing discussion
<jdong> except stupidgirl trying to start a trollwar
<jdong> how not surprising.
<LjL> <LjL> anyway, keep in mind that ops are not always looking, and some ops may be more tolerant than others. so, judging what you can do based on what *others* did is not a good idea -- you should just stick to the channel etiquette.
<PriceChild> Grrr... the calendar files for openweek have every entry starting with "Ubuntu Open Week - "
<PriceChild> *removes so he can actually see the real title in evolution and lets the colour inform him its an open week session*
<hexstar> I'm sorry for the way I have acted on ubuntu channels in the past
<hexstar> thank you for giving me another chance
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<hexstar> was that directed to me?
<Pici> hexstar: no, I was seeing if the bot was lagged or not.
<hexstar> ah
<hexstar> you guys should teach it a ping function... :)
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<hexstar> well where it replies back with the ms it took to get your message and then respond
<hexstar> but anyways thanks guys :)
<LjL> hexstar: you're welcome but now that your bans are lifted (they are, right? thought i did that), i should ask you to leave this channel, as non-ops idling here is not allowed
<PriceChild> LjL, you did yes.
<Tm_T> :)
<effie_jayx> there's some jono trolling in classroom
<effie_jayx> looooooooooooool
<LjL> ban him
<effie_jayx> LOL
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, I've already !ohmy'd him... he's on my hilight list...
<LjL> oh poor guy
<PriceChild> He asked for it! :P
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  heheheheee
<Pici> Who does he think he is?!
<effie_jayx> I just had to do that...
<effie_jayx> yeah.. that's what I mean
<Myrtti> !register > jombba11
<Myrtti> !register > tuplanolla
<popey> can someone take over in #ubuntu-classroom please, I have a minor household crisis :S
<LjL> popey: sure
<DShepherd> excuse me, I need some help getting to #ubuntu. something about some dccexploit? 
<Pici> DShepherd: did you follow the directions in the topic where you were forwarded?
<DShepherd> Pici, doesnt seem to help
 * DShepherd reads the instructions again
<Pici> DShepherd: Well, we need to manually unban you, but did you follow the directions?
<DShepherd> Pici, yes i did
<DShepherd> i changed the port to 8001
<DShepherd> doesn't help
<Pici> DShepherd: Of course it doesn't, we need to test and then unban you.
<Pici> DShepherd: okay, you pass, hold on a second.
<Pici> DShepherd: You're all set, you may now rejoin #ubuntu
<DShepherd> thanks much Pici. I appreciate it. 
 * DShepherd goes to the classroom!
 * Pici turns on the ac/dc
<ThunderStruck> moving motorhead to ubuntu pc :)
<LjL> turning away from #ubuntu-classroom for some minutes, please keep an eye (shouldn't need to relay questions, holbach seems to be comfortable doing it himself)
 * ThunderStruck might go laydown for a while iceapoe kicked my butt the last few days
<ThunderStruck> -o
<Tm_T> someone could pass rights in classroom and classroom-chat to me too, so I can help there when I can
<Tm_T> if needed that is
<ThunderStruck> Tm_T, your a member arnt you
<ThunderStruck> ubuntu memeber
<Tm_T> not currently, because never made into meeting alive
<ThunderStruck> ok brb let me continue this on ubuntu ;)
<Pici> hrm.  is there any way to do global regexing in the factoids? or do I just need to mash each edit a bunch of times?
<LjL> Tm_T: i can op you but just one-off
<Tm_T> well not needed currently, as said, I can help when needed if I'm up then
<Tm_T> more food ->
<effie_jayx> guys
<effie_jayx> julioh> effie_jayx, cromador de ubuntu
<PriceChild> @now
<effie_jayx> cromador is a bad word in my country
<effie_jayx> I banned him from ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> and he he keeps following me around and saying the same word
<gnomefreak> effie_jayx: did you expect anything else? :)
<effie_jayx> gnomefreak,  geeze but it's been 5 hours now...
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<effie_jayx> do  I have to report a bug in launchpad for that ... 
<effie_jayx> lol
<gnomefreak> tell him to go get a damn life 
<effie_jayx> gnomefreak, done... 
<effie_jayx> gnomefreak,  effie_jayx> julioh,  apt-get a life buddy
<gnomefreak> :)
<effie_jayx> nah
<effie_jayx> I give up
<LjL> PriceChild, it's all yours, i'm out to buy tobacco :P
<PriceChild> oh lovely... have to catch up now :)
<LjL> PriceChild: next unanswered is <begert__> QUESTION: are there plans for releasing a "test kit" that users can run so that results can be gathered on a wide variety of system configurations?
<LjL> PriceChild, i told them to explicitly ask for a next question, they seem to be quite verbose ;)
<PriceChild> LjL, oh sorry, :)
<Myrtti> may I say hello to liw on -classroom ;-)
<Myrtti> I've been to his IRL packaging classes in spring :->
<Myrtti> plz ;-)
<PriceChild> I can't stop you :)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: but you can punish her later?
<PriceChild> LjL, are you really gone, or are you back?
<PriceChild> Tm_T, oh definitely.
<LjL> PriceChild: i'm back now
<Myrtti> I just did _o/
<Myrtti> and he didn't seem to miind
<Tm_T> :/
<PriceChild> LjL, I'm off for pizza very soon :)
<Myrtti> we had the most excellent discussion about debian-women and women in FLOSS a year ago when Maddog was in Finland
<LjL> PriceChild: i can finish this one
<PriceChild> good good ty
<LjL> if anybody is available to manage -classroom for kiko, i can't be there now
<LjL> hm, this is getting a bit embarrassing in -classroom... i don't know whether he doesn't *want* to answer the last questions or what, but in any case i can't start relaying them now as i'll have to go before it's up anyway
<Seveas> LjL, was xmlrpc to launchpad discussed?
<LjL> Seveas: i have no idea what that means, but from the sound of it, no.
<jussi01> Seveas: it was mentioned
<PriceChild> back if needed for classroom
<PriceChild> Ok I'm confused...
<PriceChild> I am most definitely not in UTC, however classroom is acting as bst?
<PriceChild> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 23 2007, 18:50:38 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 6 days
<stdin> if it was BST, it would be the Edubuntu talk
<PriceChild> ahhhh wait... i didn't see that there were two launchpad talks.
<PriceChild> oh wait no...
<PriceChild> i was just looking at thursday
<PriceChild> because thursday == tuesday
<ompaul> PriceChild, in your mind maybe
<PriceChild> but they're so similar
<ompaul> PriceChild, in your mind maybe   (how long can I keep this up ;-))
<jussi01> PriceChild: I knew it, you are MAD!! off to the mental hospital with you...
<PriceChild> quack
<ompaul> PriceChild, in your mind maybe
 * ompaul rofl
<jussi01> lol
<ompaul> how silly can I get :)
<ompaul> the meme of the day is to reply to PriceChild with the phrase "in your mind maybe" where you can ;-)
<PriceChild> and in turn, I will reply with "that's what he/she said" accordingly?
<ompaul> PriceChild, in your mind maybe
<PriceChild> Gahhhh I'm fed up of it already!! :)
 * ompaul should stop, I am hurting from it :)
<ompaul> laughing to the n'th degree can hurth
<jussi01> !twss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> no twss in here
<jussi01> :(
<PriceChild> I think it would look bad if we enabled it here...
<PriceChild> *remembers cowsay 6 months ago*
 * jussi01 doesnt
<Pici> !twss-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> That's what she said!
 * Pici whistles
<jussi01> brilliant... :P
<ubotu> In ubotu, mythbot said: theend is the beginning is the end
<LjL> PriceChild: how much do you want to be that he confused UTC with something else too?
<LjL> !botabuse > mythbot    (mythbot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PriceChild> *re-reads several times* ahhh "bet" :)
<PriceChild> Yeah I'm willing to go with that one.
<LjL> ah whops
<Pici> I'm going afk for a bit, watch out for hordag in #ubuntu, he was a bit trollish a few days ago.
<PriceChild> Hey jarle, how can I help?
<PriceChild> ljl - * irc.freenode.net sets mode +z #ubuntu-classroom
<PriceChild> wth? :s
<LjL> PriceChild: mlocked
<LjL> at least i think
<PriceChild> I thought chanserv sorts those out.
<LjL> yeah i thought so
<jarle> I'm not quite sure why I keep being thrown out of #kubuntu as I have configured xchat to use port 8001... test me please...
<PriceChild> jarle, you look good, one mo
<PriceChild> ah done :)
<LjL> jarle: sorted
<PriceChild> LjL, I'm seeing blank... how do I list mlocks?
<PriceChild> ah //cs info
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah except there doesn't seem to be any set
<PriceChild> I don't see it on there :/
<LjL> perhaps it was server desync rather than mlock
<PriceChild> Guess so.
<jarle> thnx... might it be because the frenode server wants me to IDENTIFY before letting me talk, and that makes #kubuntu think I am open to dcc attacks?
<LjL> PriceChild: anyway, perhaps it's better to leave +z on... if some of them want moderation, and then somebody sets +m but forgets +z -- ugh
<PriceChild> I wanted to set it off to stop confusing me and <jesgui>.... but he's stopped now so meh
<LjL> jarle: no, we kick users manually when we see they're victims of DCC attacks. the only possible reason why you were kicked without being affected by the exploit is that you, by chance, happened to leave IRC at the *very* same moment during which there was an attack
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah i know why you did it, but anyway if he can't read spanish, he'll hardly read the server notices that he can't talk ;)
<PriceChild> That though is very very unlikely jarle... because quit messages are different so the op must have been half asleep... which I guess isn't too unusual ;)
<PriceChild> :P
<LjL> PriceChild: hey, i don't remember setting any forwards on #kubuntu, so look at someone else :P
<PriceChild> gah... detatched channel
<jarle> Actually I wasn't kicked, just auto-forwarded when trying to join....
<PriceChild> jarle, they would have caught it whilst you were reconnecting.
<PriceChild> LjL, wasn't pointing fingers 8-)
<LjL> jarle: yes well, same thing. your nickname was ban-forwarded anyway
<jarle> Haven't been in #kubuntu for a while so I don't know the circumstances around me leaving the channel the last time though...
<ompaul> jarle, so step one - you change to 8001 - step two you leave irc come back fixed - step three you get tested 
<nalioth> jarle: 'leave' as in shutting your client down totally
<ompaul> jarle, or we test now if you leave you need to fix before you come back
<jarle> ompaul: the thing is that this has happened to me a couple of times the last couple of months, never have to change anything, have been tested ok, and I'm in again...
<jarle> never min as long as it works now :)
<ompaul> jarle, is there anything else we can help you with?
<jarle> info on wether gutsy is stable enough to upgrade to yet?
<PriceChild> jarle, do you swap computers/locations?
<jarle> PriceChild: no, but I guess that xchat could choose a different server if the primary one is not available...
<ompaul> jarle, it works on the box I have put it on
<PriceChild> jarle, won't make a difference
<jarle> ompaul: I read something about a unstable (crashing) kernel the first days after the release...
<ompaul> jarle, not had that myself
<nalioth> jarle: gutsy is one of the most finished Ubuntus i've experienced
<nalioth> i've had no problems with it at all
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: At someone hasn't...  Meanwhile I've become of the opinion that it wasn't ready to be released.
<jarle> ...upgrading now...
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: that is funny, as i've rather enjoyed it
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: :S  Yeah, it has a lot of cool stuff - it just doesn't work for me.  Been filing bugs for the last few days.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you must have weird hardware, then  :P
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: some of it is hardware-related, yes, but it's certainly not exotic.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: My list: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: 12/32 are from the last few days.
<tonyyarusso> Sigh...another bug
<effie_jayx> good quote... "Never argue with an idiot. He'll pull you down to his level and win with experience"
<Pici> !shipit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shipit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs.
<ubotu> But shipit already means something else!
<mneptok> ubotu: forget shipit
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubotu: forget shipit
<mneptok> bah.
<mneptok> %btlogin
<Pici> just @login ;)
<Seeker`> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Seeker`> woo
<Pici> woo
<Seeker`> it still works
<ompaul> is shipit dead yet?
<ompaul> I thought it was over after dapper
<ompaul> or some such
<ompaul> anyway
<Pici> No, they're shipping Gutsy cds.
<ompaul> ahh
<Pici> except I broke the factoid.
<nalioth> ompaul: still alive and well, and providing Ubuntu goodness to the masses
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> right I said I was going a while ago I am now
 * nalioth sees AndrewB and LjL are prepared to repel boarders in -classroom
<mneptok> !shipit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shipit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> ubotu: !shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and  http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs.
<ubotu> But shipit already means something else!
<mneptok> ubotu: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and  http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs.
<mneptok> !shipit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shipit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> retard.
<PriceChild> !unforget shipit
<ubotu> I suddenly remember shipit again, PriceChild
<PriceChild> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy \(7.10\) CDs
<Pici> unforget! aha!
<Pici> I thought it was remember.
<PriceChild> Pici, no, !unforget :P
<jdong> PriceChild: if only humans had that
<jdong> jdong: !unforget nonhomogenous 2nd order differential equation
<Pumpernickel> We do, but it's been forgotten.
<PriceChild> <jdong> Sorry, I never knew anything about nonhomogenous 2nd order differential equation
<jdong> PriceChild: shhhhhhh
<jdong> PriceChild: you aren't supposed to know that ;-)
<PriceChild> jdong, I don't know why on earth we tolerate you in here anymore... being only "above average".
<jdong> PriceChild: relative to the MIT student body mind you :)
<mneptok> jdong: you're at MIT?
<jdong> mneptok: yeah
<mneptok> jdong: pledge?
<jdong> mneptok: huh?
<hexstar> LJL sorry
<hexstar> I will leave now
<mneptok> you in a fraternity?
<hexstar> I went to school by the time you replied to me
<jdong> mneptok: ah, nope :)
<hexstar> (just looked at transcript)
<mneptok> jdong: just curious, as my brother-in-law is an MIT grad and still active in his fraternity.
<jdong> mneptok: cool
<mneptok> i was going to get him drunk and get you some ripe gossip.
<mneptok> or a map to the cadavers.
<jdong> lol :)
<nalioth> well, that was most interesting
<PriceChild> the Wallops?
<nalioth> somehow my dhclient failed 
<mneptok> nalioth: you need to get to church more.
 * mneptok sacrificed a juvenile hog to Tl'aan Q'uaa Oortash, and DHCP has been great ever since
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-24
<ferric84> Can I be tested?
<ubotu> guru called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL> ferric84: sure
<nalioth> bar the gates, fellows
<nalioth> trouble on the way
<LjL> ferric84: you can join, thank you
<ferric84> sweet
<ferric84> thanks
<AndrewB> nalioth: Did you call?
<LjL2> nalioth: are they in the channel already?
<nalioth> AndrewB: try not to sleep with your crown on
<nalioth> LjL2: i'm just letting you know
<LjL2> [02:15:19] --> neozen has joined this channel (n=neozen@c-67-176-151-148.hsd1.il.comcast.net).
<LjL2> i have this guy on highlight
<LjL2> but hadn't seen him for some time i think
<nalioth> i think they are intent on other channels, but just letting you guys know
<LjL2> ok
<LjL2> i have a clone joined with +C
<LjL2> so at least i should be able to set +r without being blocked by the ctcps
<nalioth> LjL2: is not identified
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu
<LjL2> nalioth: no, as i'm out of registered nicknames... i'm +o anyway
<AndrewB> here we go
<Dave2> AndrewB, not sure how +m would change anything
<nalioth> told you
<thedefender> funny
<AndrewB> Dave2: its me being crazy, I thought it hid quit spam
<LjL2> uhm my +C didn't quite work
<AndrewB> thedefender ?
<Dave2> LjL2, there is no channel CTCP blocking mode in hyperion, if that's what you were after
<Dave2> oh, wait, I misread.
<LjL2> Dave2: i was pretty sure there was though...
<Dave2> there's umode +C, not cmode +C. I misread what you were saying.
<Dave2> tiredness--
<LjL-Temp> nalioth, you can talk to the other clone, i see it :P
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: do not +m the channel
<nalioth> for longer than it takes to handle the problem
<AndrewB> heh it went -m anyway so I devoiced me
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: +R can be worse
<tomaw> it really can't
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: users can _CHANGE_ their +r/+R status
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: they can't do squat about +m
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: if they manage to notice my link to the instructions
<LjL-Temp> nalioth, after an attack, most of what people say is related to the attack itself, including "what the fuck just happened?!??!?" to more balanced, but still useless, comments
<LjL-Temp> +m helps weed that out.
<LjL-Temp> i don't want the attackers to see that people are talking about them.
<nalioth> the attackers are joyfully laughing their asses off that THEY'VE CLOSED A CHANNEL
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: they haven't closed anything as long as i keep relaying the messages
<tomaw> you relayed a message from one of them :)
<elkbuntu> they're going to laugh their arses off regardless
<LjL-Temp> tomaw: i.e.?
<nalioth> LjL-Temp: lollypop/lollipop
<LjL-Temp> nalioth: uhm, lollypop's message was asked to me in a PM
<nalioth> he's still a troll (if not the one pulling the strings)
<LjL2> -r
<AndrewB> LjL2: is your connection ok?
<LjL2> yes AndrewB, i'm just killing off my unsuccessful attempts to have clones with +C set now
<mneptok> zomg! perfect!
<mneptok> "What's it like be an #ubuntu* op?"
<LjL> PM?
<mneptok> "A lot like this - http://pizdaus.com/pics/Z8vZbmL4Ibng.jpg "
<LjL> hah
<LjL> mneptok: sorry, i'm going to topic that in offtopic.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: are we the ones in the car or the guys on the side though?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: when you can answer that, grasshopper, your training is complete."
<tonyyarusso> teehee
<mneptok> 21:14 <+mneptok> tonyyarusso: when you can answer that, grasshopper, your training is complete."
<tonyyarusso> haha
<mneptok> calling out, in transit. calling out, in transit.
<jdong> 10-4, landing bays armed
<tonyyarusso> Incoming meteor, 30% chance of penguins.
<jdong> 211, I need blue squad to scramble the BSD mascots
<mneptok> you know what it smells like?
<mneptok> ............... victory.
<mneptok> some day this war's gonna end ...
 * mneptok walks away
<mneptok> 
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5eXFeW0aI0
<nalioth> there is a program that you can use as a sort of 'software kvm'.  does anyone know the name of it?
 * nalioth just had his hardware KVM croak.
<stupidgirl> :D
<stupidgirl> hai2u jeetz
<nalioth> hi stupidgirl can we help you with something?
<stupidgirl> i would liek to make a complaint about an op\
<nalioth> please do so  :)
<JanC> nalioth: you mean 'synergy' ?
<nalioth> thank you JanC 
<JanC> it does only K & M though
<gnomefreak> whats a good easy to use editor other than nano that has very few depends?
<JanC> you mean console-based?
<gnomefreak> yes
<stupidgirl> vi
<gnomefreak> like gedit but less depends
<JanC> I use 'joe'  :)
<gnomefreak> stupidgirl: the word easy i think you missed ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: pico?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, ee or aee
<stupidgirl> hehe well stupid noob like me can use it im sure you can if u read a little :D
<gnomefreak> ty ill see what kind of depends they have (this is for chroot and dont want all those gnome kde depends
<JanC> because joe has the shortcuts I still have in my fingers from the turbo pascal days  :)
<JanC> gnomefreak: it should be a GUI editor?
<gnomefreak> JanC: i would like the menus on it but really anything for simple text docs to edit
<nalioth> gnomefreak: aee
<mneptok> gnomefreak: "easy to use" is ne
<mneptok> gnomefreak: *every* user can grok ne instantly
<nalioth> gnomefreak: pico is just a closed source version of nano (nano descended from or cloned it)
<gnomefreak> pico wont be in hardy repos
<nalioth> gnomefreak: aee
<JanC> if you need a GUI there are e.g. SciTE & mousepad
<gnomefreak> However the following packages replace it: nano
<nalioth> stupidgirl: you had some complaints?
<Hobbsee> stupidgirl: hint:  when wanting to make a complaint, it's helpful if you actually write about your complaint, rather than wasting our time.
<JanC> for ncurses I would suggest joe  :)
<mneptok> gnomefreak: ne - Nice Editor, an easy-to-use and powerful editor
<Hobbsee> else, you'll just get ignored.
<gnomefreak> ty i think i have enough to try for morning
<jdong> gnomefreak: have you tried jed before (CLI)
<jdong> gnomefreak: it's a light editor that does highlighting / code-folding, and can emulate the UI of like every other editor out htere
<gnomefreak> nope dont think i ever did
<jdong> gnomefreak: I use it on my 486/33MHz textmode floppy Linux setup :)
 * gnomefreak sick of nano
<mneptok> gnomefreak: install ne, launch it, press <esc>. thank me later. :)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: im installing them all and will play with them
<mneptok> NO TEXT FILE IS SAFE!
<mneptok> :)
<gnomefreak> can i launch it without a file?>
<mneptok> and .... she earns her nick
<mneptok> yup
<mneptok> ne<enter>
<mneptok> <esc>
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<mneptok> :)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i used to use nano all the time, but now i love my aee
<nalioth> aee has a gui version xae, too
 * mneptok did the OSX port of ne in another life
<nalioth> niiiiiii!
<JanC> mneptok: it doesn't understand the difference between the tab character and indent, or is that a configuration issue?
<gnomefreak> E: Couldn't find package xae
<gnomefreak> feisty nor hardy have it in repos it seems
<nalioth> gnomefreak: 'aee'
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<nalioth> gnomefreak: xae is just the gui way to call aee
<gnomefreak> ph cool
<gnomefreak> oh*
<gnomefreak> is that ncurses?
<mneptok> JanC: ~/.ne
<mneptok> JanC: by default the ident spacing = 1 <tab>
<JanC> mneptok: I mean, does it know the difference between indent width & tab-width,  :)
<mneptok> JanC: configurable in ~/.ne
<JanC> (I like coding in Python, so this is really important  ;-) )
<mneptok> JanC: http://ne.dsi.unimi.it/docs/ne_5.html#SEC173
<JanC> hm, they have docs in "info" instead of man pages...
<mneptok> there should be manpages, too
<JanC> yeah, it's about 30 lines long  ;-)
<JanC> and points to the info pages
<mneptok> yup
<mneptok> :/
<elkbuntu> she hasnt figured she got dc'd yet?
<JanC> she?
<elkbuntu> stupid*girl*
<elkbuntu> alternatively, g0dd3ss
<JanC> it's a nickname
<elkbuntu> strikes me as feminine
<mneptok> i'm the screen, the blinding light. i'm the screen, i work at night!
<elkbuntu> if said person is inclined to use feminine nicks, i will be at least respectful enough to trust they are representative if not of biology then at least of psyche
<elkbuntu> now that's just disturbing
 * mnepette bats eyelashes at elkbuntu 
<JanC> I try not to judge people from their nickname  :)
<elkbuntu> JanC, i find that referring to everyone as a he is only furthering the straight white american male persona of the internet, or referring to everyone as an it
<elkbuntu> err.. or referring to everyone as an it so as to avoid *any* mistakes, as being a bit excessive
<JanC> that's why I use he/she most of the time, if I'm not sure  ;)
<mneptok> elkbuntu: that's why, every year, i look you in the eyes, collect my breath, and whisper gently, and in earnest, "nice tits, Mel."
<JanC> I gues this was meant as a joke...
<elkbuntu> it is mneptok, afterall
<JanC> mneptok: please behave  ;)
<mneptok> i love you, too, hon :)
<mneptok> *muah*
 * elkbuntu whacks mneptok over the head with an umbrella
<mneptok> YOU BENT MY HALO!
<mneptok> *pout*
<elkbuntu> ha!
<jdong> is THAT what you kids call it nowadays?
<mneptok> jdong: easier to type than "buttplug"
<jdong> LOL
<JanC> you have a hard disk-based head-decoration ?
<jdong> JanC: The ladies love my perpendicular recording
<mneptok> "disk based head" is the reason for 90% of all Internet traffic
<JanC> I was talking about RMS's favourite headwear  :)
<mneptok> grease?
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<JanC> on top of that  :P
<jdong> hahaha
 * jdong should visit RMS some day
<JanC> well, I don't have any problems with him, except his talks get boring after you saw them a couple of times...
 * jdong has dreams that RMS would see him holding his macbook, walking to class
<jdong> I sometimes pass by where his office is supposed to be....
<JanC> OTOH, reportedly, he likes Belgian beers, so he must be a nice guy  :)
<jdong> and markedly perspire when my laptop wasn't booted to Ubuntu :)
<JanC> jdong: RMS uses gnewsense, which is an Ubuntu derivative  :)
 * gnomefreak needs to get back to hospital sometime after i get this done  :(
<jdong> JanC: I... I use fglrx, and ipw3945d, and sun-java6, and ... you can see why he would have a problem with me :)
<JanC> gnomefreak: what's wrong?
<JanC> jdong: well, you could at least test the free alternatives  ;)
<gnomefreak> a very very good friend got into a car accident and she is really banged up and she wants me there 
<gnomefreak> i spent better part of today there
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and get dressed
<jdong> JanC: I will be more than thrilled to use a FOSS alternative when it can perform the tasks I need it to
<JanC> so, get the fuck back there and don't bother about us  ;-)
<jdong> lol
<JanC> that was directed to gnomefreak 
<JanC> well, Java 7 should be open source
<JanC> jdong: ^^^
<jdong> JanC: indeed it is, and I am switching over to it, along with our Azureus stack :)
<JanC> gutsy has IcedTea packages
<JanC> but I don't know how good they are
<nalioth> anyone got a good howto for synergy?
<jdong> JanC: quite good in fact
<jdong> JanC: as good, if not faster, than java6 and Universe capable :)
<JanC> nalioth: sorry, never used it
<JanC> jdong: but AFAIK some parts are missing still?
<gnomefreak> JanC: i cant go back yet im in the middle of something but will be in ~ 1 hour
<jdong> JanC: yeah, the sun.* namespace throws nongpl warnings if you try to import it
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i thought i saw one the other day
<gnomefreak> checking
<gnomefreak> use icedtea ;)
 * gnomefreak thinking about trying it
<gnomefreak> nalioth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<gnomefreak> not sure how good it is but its ubuntu wiki cant be too bad
<nalioth> gnomefreak: thanky, i just got it figured out (with the help of 9 differernt howtos)
<JanC> lol
<gnomefreak> ah seems we are gonna be using icedtea instead of sun-java#-*
 * gnomefreak wonders what the chances are of getting it in main (or installed by default
<jdong> gnomefreak: a beta java stack? :-/
<jdong> gnomefreak: I sure hope so, though
<nalioth> well, i guess the hardware kvm going out was a good thing
 * nalioth learnt about synergy
<gnomefreak> jdong: beta and fully GPL'ed ;)
<jdong> gnomefreak: like launchpad!
<jdong> oh wait.
<gnomefreak> parts of LP are free
<JanC> LP is as free as SourceForge I guess ;)
<gnomefreak> ok gone for night see you sometime tomorrow 
<JanC> my dream is to create a personal distributed issue tracking / code revision system / etc. that knows how to interact with "upstream" etc. etc.  ;)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i could send you my crappy little kvm, it's ok so long as you dont need to use the shift key :Þ
<elkbuntu> err, not shift key, ctrl key
<elkbuntu> it's not supposed to do anything with the ctrl key, but randomly, it will instigate switching... very annoying
<JanC> I have an USB-k/m-switch  :)
<JanC> which works quite fine
<JanC> actually, it can switch any USB device
<JanC> including printers, scanners, USB disks, etc.
<nalioth> elkbuntu: thanky, ma'am, but my kvm used the double-ctrl-tap method of switching (i'm on an Apple keyboard, and of course the setup is different)
<JanC> eh, sounds like a crappy UI for a hardware device  :)
<nalioth> JanC: it's the Windows key for windoze (l)users
<nalioth> but now i've got synergy running
<nalioth> i just have to get out of the doubld-ctrl-tap habit
<JanC> what I mean: I'm sure I often accidentally tap the Ctrl or Win key twice in a row  ;)
<nalioth> JanC: if you used this kvm for a while, you would get out of the habit
<JanC> I would never use it voluntarily  :)
<nalioth> well, back when i bought it, synergy wasn't available
<elkbuntu> nalioth, this isnt a double control tap one, it's a scroll scroll esc one... but ctrl still catches it quite randomly. sometimes every time ctrl is tapped, sometimes it wont do it for 10 taps
<elkbuntu> i got it for free because the previous owner got fed up with it
<nalioth> elkbuntu: try synergy.  i'm kinda liking it
<elkbuntu> thought it didnt do V though
<ubotu> [chr0n0s] called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu_> who the heck keeps eating my connection?!
<Tm_T> elkbuntu_: me
<elkbuntu_> meanie :(
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I just like your attention
<elkbuntu> i'm starting to suspect the adsl filter/splitter is not filtering right
<Tm_T> feels like King Crimson - Book Of Saturday
<jussi01> elkbuntu: you have kontiki :P :P :P ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontiki )
<elkbuntu> gyaaaaahhhhhhrgh
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: marooouughlfpwx?
<elkbuntu> dont make me say it out loud, it will jinx me
<tonyyarusso> s/say/type/; s/out loud/in channel where idlers are removed/  :P
<ubotu> desertc called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, you heard of The Chaser's War on Everything? it's an aussie show
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: nope, can't say I have
<elkbuntu> ah... http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pltgk3Y0Omw&NR=1 ... you still might enjoy this
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: mmmmmmmm, I smell some states where people complained about paying taxes for education!
<elkbuntu> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=McB9tsabPn0 http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs3SfNANtig and http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=GclCE0cLA-o are also hilarious
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Now I want your TV...
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I'd like to add to the American vs Arab tourist segment that I have flown, on a commercial jet aircraft, into the US from another country, without any customs official, security guard, etc. so much as asking my name, much less checking my passport.
<tonyyarusso> Driven too
<elkbuntu> heh, not surprising since you're ginger and hence as white as one can get ;)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, http://www.abc.net.au/tv/chaser/war/ is the show's website
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: sorry, you lost me - ginger?
<tonyyarusso> ahaha, now I want a security guard costume...
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, ginger=redhead
<tonyyarusso> ah
<PriceChild> lol - ginger
<Gary> where?
<PriceChild> Gary, convo earlier in my backlog
<Gary> ahhh
<Gary> thought we were dissing Seveas again :-)
<tonyyarusso> rofl......
<tonyyarusso> Note to self: Not only do you have to untar the drupal module, but you actually have to upload it too!
<Gary> yeah, that helps a lot you know
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, hehe
<tonyyarusso> I kept refreshing my admin page wondering why it wasn't showing up
<PriceChild> I msg'd Andre_Gondim about his application for ubuntu-irc :/
 * tonyyarusso hasn't seen this tidbit yet
<Pici> Who is that?
<tonyyarusso> Pici: YOUR FATHER
<tonyyarusso> Or, you know, just some random user.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: Noooo! /falls through cloud city
<Pici> oh.
<tonyyarusso> teehee
<tonyyarusso> oh god - I gotta find that youtube thing again
<tonyyarusso> Pici: http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=3eZBevXohCI
<gnomefreak> is there a GTk app simular to amarok?
<Pici> Exaile keeps saying they're trying to be 'the' gtk Amarok
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: other than exaile, or rhythmbox?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: exaile
<PriceChild> listen?
<Myrtti> they're really helpful at #exaile
<gnomefreak> listen was broke last i heard.
<gnomefreak> when im done with updates ill install exaile see what its like. im not found of rhythmbox
<Myrtti> /me runs bzr update always before launching exaile
<Myrtti> <3
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: banshee is worth a look too
<Myrtti> I just love it
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: theres a bzr branch for it?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> they've got the whole project on launchpad
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: does it have embedded tarball?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> I'm just the Finnish translator ;-)
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: did you need a orig.tar to build it?
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: it's python
<Myrtti> I just run it
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> SiroSoriS is really looking to be removed but wait for it IMHO the link he gave was for NWO murdering innocent civilains
<Myrtti> Tm_T: the tor node issue is still pending
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> apparently it's somewhat ambiguous
<Tm_T> Myrtti: mainly kicking and soon banning because has nothing to do with our channel
<Myrtti> oh
<Tm_T> 1454 -!-  channels : #fedora-meeting #zftalk #kvm #debian-es #gentoo-chat #phpbb #ubuntuforums #wikipedia-de #ubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> funny feller
<Tm_T> find any pattern? I dont, except quite random channels
<Tm_T> whatever his purpose is, it aint good I tell ya
<tonyyarusso> Well, you never know, he could be running four different linux distros and speak as many languages, I guess
<Gary> yeah :p
<Seeker`> one distro in each langugae
<tonyyarusso> No - Fedora and Gentoo in English, and Ubuntu in English and Finnish, with Debian in Spanish only
<tonyyarusso> slightly odder
<nrpil> hi people, how do i get a channel into the irc logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<PriceChild> Hey nrpil.
<PriceChild> ubuntulog used to be looked after by fabbionne but I think that's changed recently.
<PriceChild> nrpil, what channel by the way?
<PriceChild> (Found out how we request the bot now)
<elkbuntu> share the wealth?
<Pici> Hows that?
<Pici> contact the person who is in the bot's /whois ?
<PriceChild> mailto:rt@ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> Hehe that's the one.
<elkbuntu> btw, i'm getting the feeling we're having bot seepage.. but my bot senses could be off
<PriceChild> "in a pinch, drop by #canonical-sysadmin, but RT is preferred"
<Pici> elkbuntu: seepage?
<elkbuntu> Pici, gradual joining of a bot net
<PriceChild> Pici, botnet making their way in slowly
<Pici> Ahh....
<elkbuntu> there's an increase in joins, several guests from the same ip, and lots of nicks and idents matching
<LjL> when, now?
<Pici> hmm..
<elkbuntu> over the past few mins, yes
<Pici> on #ubuntu, or just in general?
<LjL> this time i want my stupid umode +C to work
<elkbuntu> Pici, #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> as soon as calc loads, i'll sort the hostmasks
<LjL> calc?
<elkbuntu> oo.o
<LjL> you find clones with a spreadsheet? :o)
<jrib> how?
<LjL> i assume by sorting...
<LjL> still, that's not right :P
<PriceChild> * livingdaylight (n=livingda@77-101-174-180.cable.ubr06.camd.blueyonder.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<Pici> hes not a bot
<PriceChild> I know.
<PriceChild> He is definitely not a bot.
<elkbuntu> LjL, it's the quickest way i know, also good for spotting clones :Þ
<jrib> but you still have to extract the hostmask
<Gary> I thought he was okay?  or has he gone bad?
<LjL> elkbuntu, gee, at least use "sort" from cli if anything :P
<PriceChild> Gary, always been bad
<elkbuntu> LjL, harder to glance
<Pici> If I was better at doing cli mysql selects, I'd have something quick too.
<LjL> no matter how i do it, i'd have to find a way to sanely copy and paste /names first :)
<Pricey> My router just cycled....
<Pricey> and obviously clears its logs of why.
<LjL> Pricey: is it a Trusted Router?
<Pricey> "trusted"? trusted by me?
<LjL> Pricey: trusted as in Trusted Computing
<LjL> so, no, a router that doesn't trust *you* :P
<LjL> like in soviet russia
<Pricey> haha ok I'm with you :)
<Pricey> Don't think so :P
<Pricey> hmmm where can I get String::Interpolate from...
<LjL> Pricey: cpan?
<Pricey> mhmm
<Pricey> hmm do i already have it
<nrpil> the channel is i'm talking about is #ubuntu-vdr
<Pricey> think i do.
<Pricey> nrpil, what is that channel?
<Pricey> The logbot is almost exclusively for official channels.
<LjL> nrpil, i think i muted you from #ubuntu-classroom yesterday because you spurted some weird non-ascii characters into the channel
<nrpil> LjL: ow, sorry about that
<LjL> nrpil: just wanted to make sure it was unintended
<nrpil> LjL: are there people doing that on purpose ?
<LjL> nrpil: in -classroom, these days not many, but generally speaking, yeah
<Pricey> nrpil, what is the purpose of -vdr?
<nrpil> LjL: uncool
<mc44> shouldn't there be something about open week in #ubuntu's topic, incidentaly? :)
<nrpil> Pricey: talking about vdr stuff in ubuntu
<Pricey> vdr?
<nrpil> kind of mythtv but more dvb based
<LjL> mc44: seems low profile = less trouble :)
<Pricey> I think it'd be best you guys organised your own logbot for now seen as it appears to be small, and is not an official channel.
<mc44> LjL: that's not the attitude! :P
<Pricey> *wonders where he can find Array/Utils.pm*
<nrpil> Pricey: oke, i'm a bit of a irc newbie
 * LjL hands Pricey some apt-file
<Pricey> LjL, not working
<nrpil> Pricey: Array-Utils ?
<Pricey> Don't think its standard.
<nrpil> as in packaged with perl ?
<Pricey> I wish, but n#ot that I can see.
<nrpil> http://search.cpan.org/search?query=Array-Utils&mode=all
<Pricey> Wahey many thanks nrpil.
<Pricey> Why does this have to be so difficult? :)
<PriceChild> Sorted out Andre_Gondim's application to ubuntu-irc.
<PriceChild> *looks through other applicants*
<PriceChild> Hehe I recognise a couple of faces 8-)
<Seeker`> who should/needs to apply to ubuntu-irc?
<PriceChild> We get a lot of loco people applying
<elkbuntu> well, g'nite
<PriceChild> random ubuntu members
<PriceChild> sleep well elkbuntu.
<Pici> elkbuntu: goodnight :)
<Seeker`> night
<Pici> I never applied.
<popey> PriceChild: you doing classroom duty?
<PriceChild> I'll fight you for it.
<popey> haha
<PriceChild> :)
<popey> \/\/inner
<PriceChild> looser takes all :)
<popey> :)
<PriceChild> *loser
<popey> I have a man here fixing my aerial
<popey> (not a euphamism)
<PriceChild> *resists*
<Gary> PriceChild, I applied for the ubuntu-irc group too :'(
<PriceChild> Gary, you have... but you disappeared.
<Gary> did I?
<Pici> yes.
<Gary> where?
<PriceChild> Gary, and pic.i got access to #ubuntu and approved :O
<Gary> damn work :'(
<Gary> gets in the way
<PriceChild> pfft who needs it
<Gary> well, my mortgage does
<PriceChild> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 24 2007, 14:57:44 - Next meeting: Edubuntu Team in 5 hours 2 minutes
<PriceChild> Gary, pfft
<Gary> I'm just in the middle of a bit of a busy time, what with setting up the IT stuff for two offices
<Gary> and living away from home in a hotel
<Mez> who's taking the classroom for mark ?
<Pici> Everyone! At the same time!
<PriceChild> I told jono i'd be fine to start it
<Mez> (not volunteering - at work)
<Mez> PriceChild, I dunno, think it MIGHT be wise to +m it
<PriceChild> Mez, hehe... i was checking +z earlier
<Pici> (me too)
<Mez> yeah, +zm ?
<Mez> ask sabdfl what he thinks?
<Mez> I'll ask
<Mez> PriceChild, you know what to do I'm sure
<PriceChild> don't do +z
<nalioth> +z can be distracting if you're not used to it
<nalioth> zooom zoooom zooom
<Seeker`> what does z do?
<PriceChild> lets ops see quiet'ed people
<PriceChild> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nalioth> Seeker`: how many times have we sent that URL to you?  why don't you have it aliased yet?  :P
<Seeker`> i'm doing other stuff, so its quicker to ask :P
<PriceChild> lazy
<jdong> PriceChild: it's saving time, not lazy...
<Myrtti> good questions at -classroom
<Myrtti> my mom plays Aisleriot
<Myrtti> though I had to tweak the .desktop to launch only Klondike
<nalioth> watching the -classroom, and i find i'm a 2nd class citizen again . . :(
<nalioth> PPA only works for x86 and amd64  :(
<mc44> I think they burned all their ppc machines when they stopped supporting it ;)
<jdong> it's because Xen doesn't support ppc as a host or guest
<Myrtti> now that question is strange. I thought Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same distro?
<Pici> Myrtti: They are.  It is a very weird question.
<Myrtti> and now that question reminds me of gnunet
<PriceChild> might be getting a botnet in a minute
<PriceChild> see #defocus and #freenode
<nalioth> this is most interesting.
<nalioth> anyone use galeon?
<Pici> nalioth: no, why?
<nalioth> it's got some really restrictive settings
<nalioth> i'm 3/4 image free in my browsing, but firefox / opera / kazehakase / epiphany show all images
 * Pici hides
<ompaul> Pici, you can hide but can you run>?
<PriceChild> Hey jcastro, so you want a cloak? Could you give me a link to your launchpad page please.
<PriceChild> jcastro, then have you got two nicks, linked together with an email set?
<jcastro> PriceChild: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jorge
<jcastro> PriceChild: I just have one nick. Confused if you're asking me if I have two, or telling me that I need two, heh.
<PriceChild> gah I know who you are.... silly me :)
<PriceChild> jcastro, yes, you need to register two nicknames on freenode, and get nickserv to link them together.
<jcastro> ok, is there a wiki page or something on how to do that?
<Pici> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pici> jcastro: I think theres stuff in there about it
<PriceChild> basically...
<PriceChild> /nick newnick
<PriceChild> /msg nickserv register <new_pass>
<PriceChild> /msg nickserv link jcastro <jcastro's pass>
<PriceChild> /msg nickserv set email foo@bar.com
<jcastro> ah, I see, cool
<nalioth>  /msg klineserv sic'em! get PriceChild! go! go! go!
<PriceChild> * klineserv :No such nick/channel
<nalioth> it works for me  :0
<jdong> well aren't we special :)
<nalioth> PriceChild is a dirty rotten spammer
<jussi01> wow, Ive never seen PriceChild accused of that before
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> I want that nick :P
<jdong> troll!
 * jdong ducks
<ffsihateirc> ok, I think I got it
 * mneptok fidgets
<mneptok> jcastro: do you want an Ubuntu or Canonical cloak?
<jcastro> mneptok: ubuntu would be perfect
 * mneptok stares at PriceChild 
<PriceChild> mneptok, i'm waiting for him to be finished! :)
<mneptok> WAIT FASTER!
<PriceChild> mneptok, and i might not be​ talking to nalioth anymore after above so he may not be getting a cloak anytime soon.
 * mneptok feels the love
<PriceChild> jcastro, how's it going?
<jcastro> the bot seemed to take the right things, I should disconnect and rejoin I take it?
<PriceChild> Nope no need...
<PriceChild> but you haven't changed nicks at all?
<PriceChild> did you use a second connection to register the second nick?
<jcastro> no, just the temp thing I followed in the freenode instructions
<jcastro> yep
<PriceChild> right ok :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, cloak for jcastro please :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: already done
<PriceChild> hehe
<jcastro> thanks for your help, I'm irc-stupid.
<PriceChild> *Adds to LP*
<jcastro> on top of normal stupid. :p
<PriceChild> jcastro, All done :)
<jcastro> <3, thanks dude
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you're around?
<PriceChild> "ish"
<nalioth> Hobbsee: of course he's around (abusing me with his spam)
<jdong> PriceChild: what kind of schrodinger response is that?
<PriceChild> Not around enoguh for more than a glance over -classroom occasionally.
<PriceChild> jdong, schrodinger?
<PriceChild> eeek I need to eat...
<Hobbsee> heh
<jcastro> thanks for the help guys, cheers!
<jussi01> are we going to regulate #ubuntu-classroom this session?
<nalioth> where is popey?
<PriceChild> popey has gone to his kids i think
<nalioth> guess that'd be up to seb128
<nalioth> anyone asked him ?
<jussi01> Is there any help needed? 
<nalioth> jussi01: you are it
<jussi01> PriceChild: I can do it if needed this session, its a bit crazy. 
<jussi01> nalioth: can you op me then?
<jussi01> nalioth: +m isnt it?
<nalioth> jussi01: if you deem it necessary, yes
<PriceChild> doubt +m is needed.... :/
<PriceChild> with quieter talks like this its sometimes nice if they can give quick clarifications etc.
<nalioth> but it's always good to direct them to -classroom-chat, too
<nalioth> before it becomes chaotic
<nalioth> and the bots are back again
<nalioth> jussi01: you gonna moderate for dholbach?
<jussi01> nalioth: no. i just had an issu with my connection. sorry
<nalioth> just wondering, jussi01 
<jussi01> nalioth: cool. 
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> does somebody knows if there is a statement from the cc about irc logs? 
<PriceChild> juliux, What do you mean? Statement about what?
<juliux> PriceChild, about the fact that we have the locobot;)
<PriceChild> still not understanding what you want to know :)
<juliux> i tryed to find something in the wiki why we have the locobot and why all the ubuntu channels are logged
<PriceChild> Ah
<PriceChild> They don't have to be logged.
<PriceChild> The channel owners decide.
<PriceChild> s/owners/contacts/
<PriceChild> A LoCo team could decide they didn't want the logging bot I'm sure.
<juliux> ah ok
<juliux> that changed over the years,)
<juliux> at the begining the locobot was a have to in the support channels
<PriceChild> juliux, at the end of the day... the contact could just ban the bot
<juliux> i know;)
<PriceChild> Sorry lost you there.
<juliux> PriceChild, i thought there were a cc decision about irc logging
<PriceChild> I'm not at all aware of one, maybe before my time.
<juliux> PriceChild, when you started with ubuntu?
<juliux> or what is befor your time?
<PriceChild> yeah
<juliux> for me is befor my time begining of 2005;)
<PriceChild> I don't remember a decision being made about loco channels having to log whilst i've been involved.
<juliux> we have the locobot since 06/2005
<PriceChild> Maybe this guy knows more.
<nalioth> logging is up the loco group
<juliux> nalioth, do you know since when?
<nalioth> since there were loco groups
<juliux> hmm
<PriceChild> juliux, did anyone suggest otherwise? Or did you just think you remembered it being so?
<nalioth> we have nothing to hide, why not log the channels for those of us who can't be here 24/7 ourselves?
<juliux> PriceChild, that is how i rember it, i had 2005 a long long discussion with smurf about irc logs;)
<juliux> nalioth, i have no problems with logging irc channels;)
<nalioth> juliux: for regular irc channels, logs can be an issue
<ompaul> mneptok, ping vis that point that was raised by the source
<mneptok> ompaul: pongongong
<ompaul> mneptok, ahh pm for a little resolution
<PriceChild> <nightgirl> ready to serve, master
<PriceChild> ???
<jdong> PriceChild: stupidgirl's nocturnal companion?
<PriceChild> That's what I guessed originally...
<jdong> hmm I just saw the double entendre...
<jdong> well that's awfully distrcting from math
<PriceChild> jdong, ?
<jdong> PriceChild: nocturnal companion.
<PriceChild> ah
<jdong> You know your math professor is old when: He talks about meeting Gibbs
<mneptok> The BeeGees?
<jdong> mneptok: no, the guy who invented Gibbs Free Energy
<jdong> a topic taught in high school chem classes nowadays
<mneptok> Andy Gibb?
<jdong> mneptok: Josiah Willard Gibbs
<jdong> 1839-1903
<jdong> O_O
<mneptok> uh. your prof met him?
<ompaul> there are later famous Gibbs
<ompaul> in math
<jdong> ompaul: I'm pretty sure that's the Gibbs he was refering to
<jdong> ompaul: "greatest American scientist" he called him
<jdong> he's around the correct age
<jdong> he can forgot a sentence he said 2 minutes ago
<jdong> and is STILL better at math than I'll ever ever be
<ompaul> ehh 1903 and it is now 2007 do the math :)
<jdong> ompaul: I know, I was surprised too
<jdong> ompaul: he's probably 10 years younger than that by visual estimate
<jdong> the wikipedia article on my professor doesn't have a birthdate
<jdong> maybe he's making it up, which he definitely deserves to do for his greatness
<ompaul> a prof who remembers meeting gibbs who died over a hundred years ago 
<ompaul> show me your profs wikipedia page
<jdong> ompaul: "Alar Toomre"
<ompaul> jdong, this is the one I think he is referring to Dr. Richard Gibbs
<jdong> ompaul: the... the one who composed the soundtrack for Dr Doolittle?
<jdong> or am I thinking of a different one?
<ompaul> jdong, former chair of the US math academy iirc
<jdong> ompaul: ooh that makes sense
<Seeker`> One of my lecturers maintains C soudn
<Seeker`> *CSound
<jdong> Seeker`: I'm TA'ing for one of Hal Abelson's pet classes
<jdong> Seeker`: coolest guy ever
<Seeker`> cool
<nalioth> anybody know how ubotu works? i need a bit of assistance with mangling ubot3s innards
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: depends what you need...I started learning, but am no expert
<nalioth> i need to update his innards to answer with 'gutsy' answers
<LjL> ubot3: search searchorder
<ubot3> Found: 
<LjL> ubot3: config search searchorder
<ubot3> LjL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> or some variable name like that
<nalioth> right, LjL, don't think it
<nalioth> there is something i have to do locally (like make gutsy and feisty folders, and populate them with a sources.list and suchlike)
<LjL> nalioth: supybot.plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<LjL> nalioth: yes, it's explained in README.txt from the Encyclopedia/ directory
 * tonyyarusso lets LjL take this one
<nalioth> ah
<Pici> jajaja
<nalioth> anyone know what file "supybot.plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder" is in?
<tonyyarusso> probably the config I'd imagine
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: ah, yes.
<nalioth> which one, please?
<tonyyarusso> erm, not sure (haven't re-installed supybot since my gutsy upgrade yet)
<stdin> the one you created for the bot
<stdin> if you created it with the wizard it's usually <name-of-bot>.conf
<mneptok>  /supybot/bin/$BOTNAME.conf
<nalioth> mneptok: BUUUUZZZ
<nalioth> mneptok: this is not a normal supybot, this has been manipulated by seveas
<Seveas> nalioth, plugins/Encyclopedia/config.py defines it, yourbotname.conf (aka the registry) stores its value
<Pici> nalioth: And you cant modify the config file while the bot is running, it rewrites the values at some point.
<nalioth> ok, got it updated
<mneptok> Seveas: oy
<Poul|Raider> Anyone who could be so kind to unban me on #ubuntu ?
<nalioth> Poul|Raider: how did you get banned in the first place?
<Poul|Raider> a few days i told someone to get a life after he kicked me 2 times from #ubuntu because of useing "fucked" in a non agressive tone :(
<Poul|Raider> ago
<PriceChild> Sounds familiar...
<Pici> indeed
<Pici> %btlogin
<rob> Poul|Raider, there is very little tolerance for swearing and those kinds of things on #ubuntu as it is a very busy support channel with a wide and sometimes young audience
<Poul|Raider> ye i learned my lession.
<rob> regardless of your intended tone I'm afraid, and the intent of your tone does not translate very well over irc either
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> I suggest you read that page Poul|Raider.
<rob> irc is a very emotionless communications medium
<PriceChild> Poul|Raider, you were offtopic, using foul language, and insulted a user of the channel who just happenned to turn out to be an operator.
<Poul|Raider> ye PriceChild, and it dont say anything about getting unbanned again :)
<mneptok> Poul|Raider: this may seem really picky and small, but multiply the problem by like 4397256365 and you realize it's (sadly) necessary. it's not personal.
<PriceChild> Poul|Raider, no, but it says a lot about the guidelines in our channels, what is acceptable, and what isn't.
<Poul|Raider> after you kicked me 2 times i properly knew you was a operator but, was it needed to kick me instead of answer my question about why i was kicked in the first place?
<rob> you didn't realise the first time you were kicked? :)
<Poul|Raider> my english aint that good, so i asked of a term to use instead where you kicked me again.
<adminn> hi Rob; first time I was kicked?
<rob> adminn, sorry not directed at you
<PriceChild> adminn, different conversation.
<adminn> ook
<adminn> im still banned in #ubuntu why?
<PriceChild> Poul|Raider, You were given several "warnings" before the ban.... I mean really how bad does your english have to be before you realise you're doing soemthing wrong?
<Poul|Raider> anyway, PriceChild, say i learned my lession - could i get unbanned again?
<PriceChild> adminn, give me a second.
<Pici> adminn: Do you know why you were banned?
<adminn> sorry
<adminn> yes
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-25
<PriceChild> adminn, you are not banned afaict
<adminn> im sorry I said it
<adminn> my name was avt3kk
<adminn> its like what kids say alot
<PriceChild> Poul|Raider, Could you go read those guidelines please.
<adminn> g!y :O
<PriceChild> adminn, I dont' see any bans under that nick either.
<adminn> im sorry though alot; I love the ubuntu rooms
<adminn> avt3kk?
<adminn> let me try to join n paste it
<PriceChild> I see one under the nick <adminn> which was 5 days ago...
<adminn> [19:01] [474] #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<adminn> im still banned
<Poul|Raider> jep PriceChild, been over half of it the other night and second half now.
<adminn> was probly adminn but I still cant get in
<PriceChild> adminn, your hostmask has changed since.
<PriceChild> adminn, there is no current ban on you afaict
<adminn> dont think so why?
<adminn> so why cant I get in?
<PriceChild> Poul|Raider, Do you agree to abide by those guidelines in #ubuntu channels?
<PriceChild> adminn, not sure... bear with us.
<adminn> ook sure
<mneptok> PriceChild: i'll take care of adminn 
<PriceChild> mneptok, ok cool
<Poul|Raider> PriceChild, yes i will.
<PriceChild> Poul|Raider, Its been almost 48 hours so I have lifted the ban. Welcome back to #ubuntu, please play nice :)
<mneptok> adminn: are you a frequent alcohol drinker?
<adminn> mneptok I love ubuntu so much I made a tutorial for how to use drive image 2002 and restore that image corectly 
<Poul|Raider> thx.
<adminn> I dont drink alcohol
<adminn> havnt for 2 years
<mneptok> adminn: "<adminn> 7.10 is oficialy a gay version lol"  <--- can only be funny if you're balls-out drunk
<mneptok> ;)
<mneptok> please, no more of that, hmmm?
<adminn> I was tired very timed imagine working 12 hours and getting home and trying to mess with 7.10 and being so frustrated
<adminn> tired
<mneptok> adminn: Ubuntu is used by people of all colors, races, creeds, etc. some *VERY* important people are on the paid distro team.
<mneptok> s/people/homosexual people/
<adminn> it will never happened again; this guy baught hte haagen dazs we used to own no more 12 hour days :)
<mneptok> adminn: i believe you. thanks for listening and taking it to heart. you are unbanned.
<adminn> mneptok: I love ubuntu just havnt had time to setup and talk in 7.10 yet
<adminn> thankyou!!! :D
<mneptok> np np
<adminn> is it ok I post my tutorial in here?
<adminn> to show you how much I been workin on it
<mneptok> a link? or the actual copy?
<adminn> I created this ubuntu tutorial
<mneptok> URLs are fine. text is not.
<adminn> brb
<adminn> 1 link 
<PriceChild> adminn, can you join #ubuntu ?
<adminn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<mneptok> a link is fine
<PriceChild> Ok that's really wierd...
<adminn> yes I did!! :) omg
<mneptok> OYG! :)
<PriceChild> why does a ban on *!*@141.155.6.113 affect pool-141-155-6-113.ny325.east.verizon.net ?
<mneptok> adminn: so ... where in NY?
<adminn> Princechild: my tutorial was written in haste but it realy works
<PriceChild> I didn't realise that happenned.
<adminn> manhatten
<adminn> close to bronx
<mneptok> k
 * mneptok waves form the Plattsburgh area
<mneptok> *from
<adminn> you would laugh if you knew what im trying to do 
<mneptok> self-powered flight?
<LjL> PriceChild: because it's the same address?
<mneptok> cranial piercings?
<mneptok> PriceChild: most ircds will reverse a host to find matching bans
<PriceChild> LjL, Yeah I can see that... but the second hostmask is applied to him despite his real one which is the first I listed... and 
<adminn> network vmware in xp to my host xp pro so I can use camtasia to record me booting up into (drive image 2002) on 2 floppy disks so I can browse to my ubuntu backup images :) 
<PriceChild> I didn't realise that bans would apply to both displayed hostnames and the real ip even if hidden.
<adminn> and also use camtasia to add text since im not going to talk on it  ;)
<adminn> and upload it to my tutorial
<PriceChild> Right I'm off
<adminn> you guys cool with me hanging out in here or should I hangout in offtopic
<mneptok> adminn: we discourage idling
<mneptok> mostly because of our "No Pants Thursday!" tradition
<adminn> ook; but it ok if I learn some stuff in ubuntu?
<adminn> :O 
<adminn> in #ubuntu room is it ok if I watch to learn stuff
<mneptok> of course
<adminn> kool ty
<adminn> so I will be there and off topic :) thankyou again 
<LjL> !no dialup is <reply> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/86680
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86680 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager stops kde applications from accessing the network" [High,In progress] 
<LjL> i'm *sick and tired* of that daemon.
<LjL> it may be official, but it's the automatix of networking
<mneptok> claaaassic
<mneptok> LjL++
<LjL> "High" importance bug. first reported in *February*. what the hell.
<LjL> i'm sure laptop users can find network manager useful, but i'm also sure they can as well just go and reconfigure their network
<LjL> it might be harder that way but at least it *works*
<LjL> without mysteriously making some application connect and some other fail
<LjL> !knetworkmanager is <alias> dialup
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !ppp is <alias> dialup
<nalioth> no0tic: howdy
<no0tic> hi nalioth 
<mneptok> no0tic: can we be of help?
<LjL> mneptok: -it operator
<no0tic> thanks LjL 
<Pici> What about our other boarders?
<LjL> Pici: i guess you're talking about nrpil and...?
<Pici> oh. my /names was old
<Pici> although I dont know who Jan C is
<LjL> Pici: -nl op
<Pici> LjL: ah
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Pici> oh well
<Seveas> gah
<Seveas> I fucking hate 24/7 shifts
<Seveas> @now Amsterdam
<Pici> I would too
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: October 25 2007, 02:18:33 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 5 days
<Seveas> just spent an hour debugging a mysql server
<nalioth> Seveas: !language   :)
<Seveas> and the alarm will go off in 4 hours to start another day
<Seveas> and i'm totally awake by now
<Seveas> KILL MYSQL KILL
<Seveas> </rant>
<Seveas> <bedtime>
<nalioth> have a nice nap, Seveas 
<LjL> Seveas: debug the *tracker*'s stupid sql server :P
<LjL> night
<Pici> Dont dream of select statements!
<Seveas> LjL, that's not a server. It's sqlite
<Seveas> Pici, neh, I'll dream of a dozen clue-by-fours to thwack developers
<LjL> Seveas: well fix it :P
<Seveas> /thwack LjL 
<Seveas> go to bed
<Seveas> italian 
<LjL> Seveas: wat ob ik will niet te schleffen gehen jij hollander
<mneptok> Seveas!
<Seveas> LjL, that's part german, part dutch but mostly incomprehensible :)
<Seveas> mneptok! 
<LjL> Seveas: yeah - that's why i thought you'd understand it
<mneptok> Seveas: could we have ubotu for #gobuntu ?
<Seveas> isn't ubotu too non-free for that? :)
<mneptok> Seveas: no, because you let anyone violate him
<Seveas> true
<mneptok> his code is closed. his anus is GPL.
<nalioth> <sniff>
<Pici> ubotu is closed?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is closed? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> now that's just sick
<Seveas> <mneptok> his code is closed. his anus is GPL.
<Seveas> <nalioth> <sniff>
<Pici> eww
<nalioth> :D
<nalioth> smells like solvent
<mneptok> Seveas: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-images/1570822611/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all/104-2968235-5302328?ie=UTF8&s=books#gallery
<nalioth> Seveas: you clean that bot with petroleum based or vegetable based oils?  kinda smells like french fries
<Seveas> mneptok, :)
<mneptok> "What's cookin'!?"
<LjL> MenZa: i think you need a bot where each factoid's text can be reconstructed from a regular grammar and a dictionary
<LjL> of course the grammar parser should be free and unpatented, of course
<LjL> better if you don't actually use regular grammars, as they *might* be patented, and devise your own means of language description instead
<LjL> needless to say, you cannot use english either
<LjL> MenZa: you have nothing to do with this, this is for mneptok
<MenZa> :D
<Pici> Cant search hardy packages yet with ubotu? :(
<Seveas> no
<Pici> I thought you were asleep
<Seveas> mysqld is checking 47G of data
<Seveas> need to babysit
<solid_liq> hey, unban me please...  I'm connected to port 8001
<Seveas> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !info gcc hardy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Seveas> Pici, fixed :)
<Pici> Seveas: Thanks :)
<solid_liq> !info llvm gusty
<Pici> %btlogin
<ubotu> llvm: Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM) compiler for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8b-1 (gutsy), package size 18073 kB, installed size 51688 kB
<nalioth> gusty ?
<Pici> solid_liq: just a minute
<nalioth> too many beans for the gibbon last night?
<solid_liq> oh oops heh
<solid_liq> lol
<Pici> solid_liq: ready for the test?
<solid_liq> sure
<Pici> solid_liq: you look like you pass, let me do the honors
<solid_liq> caught
<solid_liq> k thx
<Pici> solid_liq: You're unbanned.
<solid_liq> thanks! ☺
<Pici> nalioth: I think it defaults to gutsy if you use a release that doesnt exist
<Pici> !info gcc inconceivable 
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nalioth> Pici: you don't find the thought of a gaseous gibbon amusing?
<Pici> nalioth: Oh, I do, I do....
<elkbuntu> so long as it's not near me, sure
 * mneptok tacklefarts elkbuntu 
<Pici> ew.
<elkbuntu> EEWWWWW
<mneptok> *muah*
<elkbuntu> yep... im the most intelligent unemployed person ever... buying pizza for lunch when there's food in the freezer :Þ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, siot said: ubotu | the link given is not valid
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Do you know a) what the license of hyperion is, b) how hyperion differs from dancer ?
<tonyyarusso> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tonyyarusso> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Anybody think it would be useful to add a blurb along the lines of "(it's the thing that gives you pretty eyecandy)" to !compiz?
<no0tic> new ATI drivers support aiglx, do you think it's a good thing to advise users to try them?
<no0tic> (I'm op on -it)
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: "Depends"
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: First, always make sure they understand that fglrx is a closed-source driver, and as such not at all guaranteed nor supported, in addition to personal preference.
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, well, fglrx restricted-modules in ubuntu repository are the same, only a previous release.. or not?
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: Second, make sure their card actually is supported.  For instance, I have an ATI Radeon Mobility X300, and the 8.42 driver still doesn't help me.
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: that's correct
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: Third, installing things from outside the repos can make it difficult to control upgradability depending on how it's done, and is a potential security risk.  If they trust ATI, fine.
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, yes.. they have to reinstall them at every single kernel build upgrade
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, so, it's better to let them now these points and then let them decide
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: Pretty much, yeah.
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, thanks for the advice
<tonyyarusso> np
<jdong> 22:56 -!- noobuntu [n=adsfadsf@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com] has quit [Read 
<jdong> that's linuxbeast / moo_cow right?
<jdong> yeah, it is him
<jdong> linux_user400354, his second half, is also back
<jdong> at least he's learned not to join here anymore
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> You guys need to update the offtopic factoid
<Cpudan80> #ubuntu+1 forwards to #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Just so you know :-)
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> Cpudan80: Actually, that wording still makes sense, since there isn't really a development version to speak of yet.  The forward will probably be removed in a few days though, as the auto-syncer was turned on last night.
<mneptok> !KACHOW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kachow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> :(
 * jussi01 hugs Gary. Hello!
<Gary> hey ya jussi01 
<Gary> my head hurts - sorting out the switch and structured cabling requirements does my head in
<Gary> rack layout plans, woo
<Gary> the only thing Visio is good for
 * jussi01 hands Gary: a good dose of panadol, and tells him to go lie down.
<PriceChild> odd people joining #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Hi trypglyph, how can I help?
<trypglyph> oh none.
<trypglyph> I'm just here because I luf you guys.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: oh?
<PriceChild> trypglyph, how did you find out about this channel?
<trypglyph> ...are you serious?
<Myrtti> yes
<trypglyph> not you, PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Very.
<trypglyph> hahaha.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, what is so funny?
<trypglyph> is it that hard to find this place?
 * Pici scratches his chin in deep thought
<PriceChild> trypglyph, the average user doesn't "just" find it.
<trypglyph> I've known about this place for quite some time.
<trypglyph> I'm not the average user. I've told you this before, I'll say it again, I'm old.
<Myrtti> /me has her doubts
<PriceChild> doubleslash strikes again!
<trypglyph> Myrtti, that's fine my finnish female friend (alliteration), but I just happen to rotate aliases frequently.
<trypglyph> I know you, you don't know me.
<trypglyph> I remember your broadcasts, hahaha.
<trypglyph> doubt all you want, but I've been here as long as anyone.
<trypglyph> if you look hard through some 64-bit bug reports you might find an old alias of mine. :)
<Pici> Anyway.  KI4IKL pm'd me last night with this, I'm not sure what our policy is on this stuff
<PriceChild> Aha now it makes sense, hi adriyel.
<Pici> 23:13 <KI4IKL|LAPTOP> hey, if you are there. my friend desertc started a group called ubuntu-students and I have created the irc channel for it. Is there anyway you could put something about it int he topic? we just want anyone that is interested in supporting students using ubuntu... we have a launchpad group and a wiki page ...no problem if youw oudn't want to do that, but I thought I would go ahead and ask.
<trypglyph> anyway, I know most of the oldies here. It's irrelevant. I'm here because I luf you people.
<trypglyph> PriceChild, Hi.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, This channel is for operator/abuse questions only. You can also see from the topic that the council (of which I have a seat on) reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel. During these days/weeks around a release especially, very sensitive material can be passed through this channel. At this time especially we do not want such important information compromised by randomers.... especially those
<PriceChild>  that have a history of trolling and who have been removed/banned from this or other #ubuntu channels previously.
<trypglyph> PriceChild, you *really* don't like me do you? (Glances at other idlers casually)
<trypglyph> well, I was going to give you a hug, but you can fuh-gedda-bout-it now buddy.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, me liking you doesn't come into it... you have a "history" here already.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, from the other idlers, I only see one other that I don't know.
<jpatrick> me?
<jpatrick> ;)
 * rob wonders if anyone really thought this place was a big secret in the first place
<trypglyph> I like that he volunteers. it shows enthusiasm.
<PriceChild> jpatrick, your cloak absolves you of most sins.
<trypglyph> rob, why do you think I was surprised?
<Pici> I think he was referring to solid_liq
<rob> trypglyph, exactly
<PriceChild> rob, well unless you scour the wiki, or are pointed to it by someone who's already been (an operator or troll) then you won't know about it.
<trypglyph> rob, it's a public channel. *shrugs*
<PriceChild> or if you msg the bot an edit request of course.
<rob> PriceChild, considering just about all of the big channels have a -ops, its not that hard to figure out
<PriceChild> rob, Yes... but people don't "just" join, and our bantracker shows several removes/bans on him from this channel and others.
<rob> PriceChild, and considering it is not +s, a channel search will bring it up
<Pici> ^ Just on the nicks we know about
<PriceChild> rob, purposefully.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, Do you have any further business here?
<trypglyph> Pici, he doesn't need help. I've never needed to shell around, the nicks anyone who bothers to research would know about are all that there are.
<Myrtti> /me is puzzled
<trypglyph> PriceChild, you are free to do as you wish, but given that your justification for this is spurious at best, I'll regard this as an act of spite.
<Myrtti> this isn't a op/staff fan channel
<PriceChild> trypglyph, I think I gave very good reasoning above.
<trypglyph> Not really. It's a public channel. PM is for sensitive subjects.
<trypglyph> there are plenty of non-ops here.
<rob> PriceChild, plus there are better more secret channels then this :P
<PriceChild> trypglyph, however they are either bots, ops in channels related or ubuntu members.
<trypglyph> It's difficult to inspire cooperation in people you behave spitefully towards. Just so you know.
<trypglyph> I was here on a friendly tone, you chose to take it to this.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, when I see you contributing, and value your input into the community, I might brush over your past.
<Myrtti> I really thought this wasn't an op/staff fanboy channel
<trypglyph> What you think of me is mostly irrelevant PriceChild, I've made my contributions and have in the past contributed hundreds and hundreds of man-hours of debugging and end-user support.
<Myrtti> and what does that have to do with #ubuntu IRC channels?
<trypglyph> Your opinions shouldn't weigh into your decisions. I've made no offense.
<trypglyph> Myrtti, I was responding to something he said in context.
<Myrtti> so?
<PriceChild> trypglyph, What I think of you is most important actually. And do I really think you'd spend all that time and waste it by trolling?
<trypglyph> you can't invalidate that statement of fact when I was responding to a qualitative remark on his part.
<trypglyph> PriceChild, I was planning on mostly idling. Or idly chatting.
<Myrtti> for your information, trypglyph
<trypglyph> You're making assumptions inspired by spite, please stop.
<Myrtti> 1) this isn't a channel for idling
<Myrtti> 2) this isn't a channel for chatting
 * trypglyph smacks forehead
<Myrtti> 3) this isn't a channel for other purposes than op/staff/IRC channel usage reports and such
<trypglyph> Ok, listen. You guys have the right and power to do what you will, yeah yeah, I know that. I'm just perturbed by his abundance of spite.
<trypglyph> We've beaten the horse into small molecular bits, either remove or don't. I'll know your reasoning anyway.
<Myrtti> trypglyph: how about you try to relax a bit and remember that stubborness doesn't really raise sympathy
<PriceChild> trypglyph, do you accept you have a history on our bantracker for trolling etc. ?
<trypglyph> I'm not being stubborn, I'm saying that I'm not challenging your authority.
<trypglyph> I'm just questioning rationale on PriceChild's part. He's being reactive and spiteful.
<Myrtti> trypglyph: by being here you seem to
<trypglyph> I've acknowledged your right to remove me multiple times.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, I'd much rather you left of your own accord.
<PriceChild> trypglyph, do you accept you have a history on our bantracker for trolling etc. ?
<Myrtti> trypglyph: and we'd really appreciate if you'd use the /part yoruself
<trypglyph> PriceChild, Shush.
<trypglyph> Myrtti, you've asked, and I'll obey.
<Myrtti> thank you.
<PriceChild> Thankyou.
<trypglyph> g'day to you. PriceChild, don't thank me, cut down the spite man, that sort of behavior only brings rancor out of people.
<Daviey> "You don't need him girlfried ho him"
<rob> #ubuntu-gay-porn hey?
<Pici> huh?
<PriceChild> rob, wooo level 50 for me :D
<rob> Pici, dunno, but someone with the nickname UbuntuIrcCouncil owns it :)
<Daviey> PriceChild: Geez!  That's higher than the lord almighty himself
<PriceChild> Pici, it was a troll channel which we acquired.
<rob> hopefully it doesn't hit expire time and someone requests it to be dropped
<Pici> PriceChild: Ah.
<PriceChild> rob, lol
<rob> Last Seen Address: n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/irccounci
<PriceChild> Ah solid_liq was here because of a dcc exploit.
<rob> hah busted PriceChild!
<PriceChild> rob, we've all got access to it.
<Pici> I think I fixed him
<PriceChild> Pici, you did indeedy.
<rob> I think I'm going to idle in that one just in case someone does a whois on me, their reaction is sure to be "wtf?!".
<Daviey> rob: no.. we are accepting of those with different needs
<rob> and now I can say it was officially sanctioned by mr UbuntuIrcCouncil too :)
<PriceChild> rob, lol "sanctioned"....
 * PriceChild growls at kbrooks
<PriceChild> And someone please watch trypglyph in -offtopic :)
<PriceChild> yay gone
<PriceChild> *disappears*
<kbrooks> "If you remove a very abusive person, don't respond to the cheering you will get" # wrong ... how?
<kbrooks> er 
<kbrooks> rephrasing
<kbrooks> "If you remove a very abusive person, don't respond to the cheering you will get" # wha?t's wrong with doing so
<PriceChild> kbrooks, well for a start it lets the channel go offtopic
<PriceChild> Then there's the image we could aquire if we did.
<PriceChild> For the same reason we stay -o, we don't want to respond to cheers because it just begs for more (a lot unwanted) attention.
<kbrooks> i see 
<Tm_T> that would look too much "look I'm though! I'm cool! I kick people!"
<elkbuntu> i usually breach that in telling off those who hoot, heh
<jdong> Tm_T: but... but it is that way... right?
<jdong> ;-)
<Tm_T> it is
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> Myrtti: err.....
<Myrtti> indeed
<jdong> Myrtti: I think hraefn was just asking a CDROM question
<Myrtti> I know
<PriceChild> Myrtti, lol don't tell them what!!!
<Myrtti> I misread the line
<PriceChild> *that
<jdong> Myrtti: haha ok ;-)
<Myrtti> sorry, I'm on windows
<Myrtti> the font is too small
<jdong> Myrtti: blame the OS?
<Myrtti> :>
<jdong> :D
<jdong> the font's too smal.
<jdong> lol
<Myrtti> IT IS TOO SMALL
<Myrtti> *blush*
<jdong> haha
<PriceChild> jdong, resist!!!
<Myrtti> I HATE NOTEPAD
<Myrtti> I hate openoffice too
<TheSheep> so. much. hate.
<Myrtti> I'm giving this "Linux 101" tomorrow
<Myrtti> finishing up my presentation and printing the notes for the pupils
<Myrtti> openoffice just prints happy blank pages
 * TheSheep hugs his vim and beamer
<Myrtti> not to mention notepad, which of course doesn't know unix newlines and doesn't show a newline marker when printing
<Myrtti> oh
<TheSheep> Myrtti: you know there is vim for windows...
<Myrtti> now I understand
<Myrtti> I've got quits, joins and parts on ignore on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> of course I couldn't see him leave
<Myrtti> d'oh
<Myrtti> TheSheep: I don't use it even on Linux
<ompaul> PriceChild, you currently in the land of the living
<ompaul> ?
<TheSheep> Myrtti: it's good for you fur
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> hi!
<elkbuntu> sheesh... oo.o 2.3 is a heck of alot slower than 2.2
<elkbuntu> it's about as responsive as a snail on tranquillisers 
<Pici> trypglyph annoys me.
<ompaul> it is a troll
<Pici> He was in here earlier this morning. Trying to prove 'how much he lufs us' and we had to shoo him out.
<ompaul> ya
<ompaul> well me go
<Pici> o
<Pici> yes, well, have a good day
<PriceChild> gah I'm back
<PriceChild> no0tic, how can I help?
<PriceChild> Pici, what was trypglyph doing?
<no0tic> PriceChild, I'm -it op
<PriceChild> Ah ok cool.
<Pici> PriceChild: just being generally annoying, nothing in particular.
<PriceChild> Sounds about right I guess :/
<ubotu> In ubotu, nanonyme said: DynamicTwinViw is The XRandR X extension is not presently aware of multiple display devices on a single X screen; it only sees the MetaMode bounding box, which may contain one or more actual modes. This means that if multiple MetaModes have the same bounding box, XRandR will not be able to distinguish between them. This behavior can be disabled by setting the X configuration option "DynamicTwinView" to FALSE.
<jrib> wow
 * jrib thinks that belongs on the wiki
<Pici> Yeah, its a bit too in-depth for just a factoid
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, jtkiefer said: !BitchX is <alias> irc
<Pici> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<no0tic> Pici, the wiki page needs to be updated, Italy has -it-chat too
<Hobbsee> no0tic: it's a wiki.  update it.
<ubotu> In ubotu, jtkiefer said: Evolution is for information on using evolution see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution
<no0tic> Hobbsee, ok
<no0tic> Hobbsee, I didn't know that my launchpad account works on the international wiki :)
<Hobbsee> it does :)
<Pici> I'm running off to lunch, #ubuntu is a bit of a zoo
<helloRobot> i supposed to ask to be tested
<helloRobot> i had to change the port i connected on
<helloRobot> to 8001
<Pici> helloRobot: one moment.
<helloRobot> Pici: thanks
<Pici> helloRobot: you pass, let me unban.
<helloRobot> Pici: thanks
<Pici> helloRobot: you're all set
<helloRobot> thanks
<helloRobot> bye bye now :)
<Pici> bye :)
 * jdong rapes Amaranth in retaliation for all the grievance his projects have caused me
 * Amaranth files charges
<jdong> so I'm TA'ing for a intro EECS course here...
<jdong> and explaining to this group of two one of the more complex resistor networks
<jdong> look up 10 minutes into the explanation to grab a voltage off her source code
<jdong> and she has compizcompiz up, configuring transparent cube and cube gears
<jdong> and goes "Oh I'm sorry, can you start over?"
<jdong> GRRRRRR
<Pici> a group of two?! 
<jdong> yeah we pair em up to do the labs
<jdong> otherwise  I'd lose my sanity completely
<Pici> What nerve.
<Seveas> jdong, sanity>
<Seveas> ?
<Seveas> do you still have that?
<jdong> Seveas: no, I've lost it all
<ompaul> Seveas, he can't judge that for himself we know this
 * ompaul can't judge for anyone
<ompaul> I can only suggest
<jdong> oh my god, forgot to tel you guys, the professor used the racist resistor mnemotic today!
<jdong> we were totally shocked
<jdong> lol
<ompaul> jdong, age is a strange thing and does not work well with political correctness
<jdong> ompaul: lol, it is indeed
<ompaul> but frankly using that is ooo
<jdong> ompaul: I bet the kids will remember the resistor color code better now ;-)
<ompaul> well we had a very plain one - so plain I can't remember it
<jdong> ompaul: exactly
<ompaul> Black Brown Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Violet Grey White  make up your own one
<jdong> if you had the black boys one, you would've remembered ;-)
<jdong> what's the French one?
<ompaul> one egg is en eauf for a Frenchman?
 * ompaul growns that is nearly as bad a pun as I could make
<jdong> ne mangez rien ou jeunez, voila bien votre grand betise
<jdong> something like that/
<ompaul> blanc
 * ompaul memory is ^^
<nalioth> un oeuf, ompaul 
<ompaul> so me is stupid as well in French
<nalioth> je n'parle pas francais
<Pici> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jdong> nalioth: ne parle pas... the ne only contracts when next word is a vowel :)
<nalioth> jdong: i type it how i speak it (cuz i know nothing about writing french)
<jdong> nalioth: you speak french? 
<nalioth> i do not say "jehr nee parl pa! fransays
<nalioth> jdong: i'm not gonna answer you, because you'll correct me
<jdong> nalioth: ROFL
 * jdong goes back to his corner
 * jdong attempts to invent a more offensive resistor mnemotic than the standard one
<nalioth> in fact, i say it more like "jerhnparlpafrancais
<Pici> I cant speak french, but I can read it a little.
<nalioth> anyone want to stand by for moderation in -classroom?
<ompaul> how do you stand for moderation ;-) is there an election :)
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> votes in trolls say nay the rest say ya
<PriceChild> ompaul, BY :P
<ompaul> PriceChild, by election? ;-) 
<ompaul> or 
<ompaul> PriceChild, bye election? ;-) 
<ompaul> hehe
 * Pici facepalms
<nalioth> well, popey is gone.
<PriceChild> ompaul, stand BY :)
<nalioth> but he did not deop
<ompaul> ahh
<PriceChild> How rude of him.
<nalioth> and i kinda don't want an opless classroom 
<PriceChild> almost as rude as nalioth
<Pici> Is he logging it himself?
<PriceChild> calling me a dirty spammer.
<PriceChild> But lets not go into that :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: better then 'dirty rotten putrid spammer', dontcha think?
<Daviey> Pici: popey is logging yes.. don't know if he will upload to the wiki those that he's not part of tho
<popey> will do
<Pici> see, he isnt gone.
<popey> sorry, had to put kids to bed
<PriceChild> pfft we need you more
<Daviey> geez.. popey has freenode directly wired into his brain methinks
<PriceChild> I would help out but I need to cook tea and then go out and be social.
<ompaul> PriceChild, stop pretending you have a life
<ompaul> first it was painting now this .....
<popey> painting!?
<popey> he's like.. artistic and stuff?
<ompaul> popey, not in an artistic way that I know of
<PriceChild> popey, walls, ceilings, houses and window frames...
<Daviey> yeah.. PriceChild was painting anything and everything last month
<popey> ahhhh
<popey> I thought you meant landscapes
<popey> unless they're black
<popey> MMMMMMMM BLACK
<popey> </fast show>
<popey> showing my age there
<ompaul> popey, ehh more like guinness is what was on their minds but anyway 
 * Pici paints happy little trees
<ompaul> trees that are happy .. no ents there then
<Seeker`> ...the chasm of the clams....my eyes...my eyes are pies...they're here, they're here, they've landed on the pier....mother, what's for dinner tonight?.....
<popey> good, not just me then
<Seeker`> :D
 * ompaul suggests that popey grow his hair long and get a pony tail
<popey> BTDTGTTS
<popey> and got mates who took the piss royally for it
 * popey runs off to write his stuff for later
<Daviey> popey: mullets _are_ back :)
<nalioth> popey: you _do_ know you can delegate responsibility for 'stand by moderator' or 'active moderator', right?
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<popey> nalioth: I don't actually know what you're talking about
<nalioth> popey: if you're not around to moderate, you can designate someone
<popey> oh sure, and I usually do
<nalioth> when NUN gives classes we schedule an instructor/presenter _and_ a moderator
<popey> I just happened to be in another room
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for ubotu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Pici> hmm
<popey> i guess I just figured that someone would step in
<nalioth> as i was trying to get someone to do, when i noticed you were 56min idle, popey 
<popey> would you like me to stop then?
<nalioth> popey: no, i'm just trying (and probably not going about it correctly) to make it easier on you
<popey> well during previous sessions people have just stepped in, i (possibly wrong) assumed people would do that
<popey> i didn't deop because I walked out of the room because my wife called me
<Pici> The next person who edits o4o might want to remember that it uses $chan, so the bot doesnt say that things are innapropriate for ubotu everwhere.
<popey> whilst we're on the subject. I will need someone to take over tomorrow because I'm flying to UDS in boston
<popey> I am logging the #ubuntu-classroom channel to http://popey.com/~alan/%23ubuntu-classroom.log which updates once a minute
<popey> I just copy the chunk (don't rely on the timestamps they're screwy) from that session into the relevant page on the wiki
<PriceChild> popey, that... or you could give me your tickets passport, popey mask, etc. etc.
<popey> :)
<popey> you're not lardy enough
<popey> it would need a lardy body suit
<PriceChild> I'll take that as its now offically ok to call lardy here "lardy"
<Daviey> PriceChild: this _might_ work http://linkpot.net/litmus/
<popey> funny man
<PriceChild> No more will your witty hair comments go unanswered!
<Daviey> :D
<popey> "witty" you say
<PriceChild> haha Daviey 
<popey> right, I am off to make the tea, can someone please take over?
<PriceChild> Daviey, you're around.....?
<PriceChild> *is going in a couple of minutes8
<Daviey> erm.. my attention is divided - but i can certainly help
<PriceChild> Daviey, #ubuntu-classroom, you have the helm
<Daviey> PriceChild: fwd questions, or just crowd control?
<PriceChild> Daviey, anything the speaker needs.
<Daviey> sure
<PriceChild> Daviey, just don't go overboard with +m's etc. or pushing yourself on fwd''ing questions if its not needed or speaker doesn't need it etc.
<popey> kiko is on duty he generally doesnt need much help
 * jdong eyes the planet post telling macbook users to downgrade kernel to 2.6.22-12
<jdong> there should seriously be QA/policies regarding Planet posts :(
<Pici> ugh
<jdong> this is not the first time that this particular person has posted unsafe/nonrecommended solutions to Planet before.
<Seveas> without even seeing the content I think I can guess the author
<Seveas> Stephan Hermann?
<Seveas> jdong, am I correct?
<jdong> Seveas: lol, no
<jdong> Christer Edwards
<Seveas> heh
<Pici> Oh. I thought it was that Dennis Kaarsemaker fellow
<jdong> "I don’t think there are many huge changes between the two, and I have not seen a loss of other functionality"
<jdong> boy, that's a DEEP understanding of the page-long changelog between the kernels.
<Pici> I dont pretend to know what the difference is, but there sure is a lot of stuff there.
<jdong> Pici: likewise, not to mention you will be skipping out on future bugfix and stability updates to the kernel
<Seveas> jdong, the page long changelog of a kernel version is usually exactly that: not much end-user visible changes
<Seveas> WHICH IS GOOD
<Pici> I usually scan the changes, seeing if anything pops out at me. But there has to be something there that breaks suspend for him.  To me downgrading isnt a solution.
<jdong> Seveas: IIRC a lot of important stuff happened between 12 to 14
<Seveas> jdong, I don't say it's not important
<Seveas> btw, still haven't read the post :)
<jdong> a lot of ACPI and Intel video stuff went on in 13.... lots of culprits to chase down
<jdong> but as a person on Planet he should be exemplifying the proper spirit of investigating these changes, not forcing an unsupported kernel on with potentially faulty GRUB configs...
<jdong> that's what the forum HOWTO reject queue is for.
<jdong>   * Don't lose appletouch button release events
<jdong> pfft, not like that's iportant for macbooks.
<jdong> who needs touchpad button release events anyway
<Pici> jdong: You do need to remember that we still have Alberto Milone  (spelling?) 'pushing' envy on the planet.
<popey> grrrr
<jdong> we do indeed
<popey> i would lay money down that a _significant_ portion of people who voted "my upgrade failed" on the forums was down to envy
<popey> we have had people in #ubuntu-uk complaining that "gutsy broke" their system
<Seeker`> what is envy?
<Pici> !envy | Seeker` 
<ubotu> Seeker`: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
 * popey gets down off his high horse
<jdong> Seeker`: video driver upgrade script
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<popey> """""helper""""" script
<jdong> popey: the people who used envy would probably have tried to manually install updated drivers if the tool weren't available
<jdong> popey: envy's a symptom, not the root cause of the problem
<tonyyarusso> popey: Well, it broke a few things for me as well, with no envy or anything else.  It broke pretty badly on an upgrade, so I did a completely clean vanilla install, and that's broken too.
<popey> if envy did the right thing - downloaded the binary driver and then made a .deb out of it, at least you could easily manage it
<jdong> popey: truthfully 90% of the problem is our linux-restricted-modules packaging infrastructure is not modular and does NOT like kernel modules installed externally from it
<jdong> lrm should detect not to override a kernel module when one already exists in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<popey> tonyyarusso: I'm not saying _all_ broken upgrades are down to envy
<popey> merely suggesting that it doesn't help
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<popey> I have no evidence to prove it of course
 * popey feeds more wild speculation into the channel
<jdong> popey: as is true with most upgrade breakages...
<jdong> I haven't really examined the source code of envy...
<jdong> popey: but I have heard that the author and mvo worked out an uninstall API
<jdong> that update-manager can call to deactivate envy
<jdong> at least envy shows some signs of cooperation with Ubuntu.
<Pici> I know apport ignores crashes if the user has installed automatix, I wonder if it does the same with envy.
<Pici> anyway, I'm off
<Dave2> .win 1
<Dave2> erm.
<popey> yeah, to be fair alberto has ubuntu best interest at heart
<mneptok> pe oh pe ee wy
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> mneptok, did you get flamed to death for that?
<ompaul> or was the public face the only one showing?
<mneptok> ompaul: not yet. and apparently Matthew East is working on something similar.
<ompaul> I think his objective may not have been yours ;-)
<ompaul> hehe
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<ompaul> we shall have to see
<ompaul> theo would be proud ;)
<mneptok> i thought we were friends, then you say shit like that.
<mneptok> ;)
 * ompaul rofl
 * Seveas polishes his lart
<Seveas> I've been creating a lart at work
<Seveas> will make pictures and upload :)
<Seveas> need a chissle (sp?) for making a good grip
<Daviey> erm, can somebody take over in -classroom
<Daviey> It's pretty quiet.. but I really need to do other stuff :(
 * Daviey is gonna get in trouble...
<Daviey> !ops ^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ^ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Daviey> can somebody take over in -classroom?  I really need to go..  There aint much to do!
<Seveas> on it
<Daviey> Seveas: thanks :)
<ompaul> Seveas, it is called a  chisel 
<ompaul> no0tic, is there something you can be helped with?
<no0tic> ompaul, I'm op on -it
<ompaul> ahh
<Seeker`> deja vu
<stdin> maybe you should have some alias to auto print that on join :p
<stdin> or get Seveas to put you on the access list
<Seeker`> maybe he should be added to the access list or soemthing :P
<Seeker`> jinx!
<no0tic> (when does these questions when I join will end? :)
<stdin> when you get the magic of +v
<mneptok> Seveas, nalioth, Hobbsee, or apokryphos can add you
<ompaul> no0tic, when you get voiced on join ;-)
<no0tic> stdin, eheh :)
<no0tic> ompaul, I know :)
<Seeker`> no0tic: When people get yo know you - I was recently kicked because I didn't have the magic +v
<no0tic> Seeker`, lol
<no0tic> the magic +v of power
<Seeker`> OP ABUSE!!
<stdin> !opabuse
<ubotu> leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<Seeker`> its the ops that need to leave me alone
<ompaul> I love that one
<ompaul> Seeker`, seek and you will be found or some such
<ompaul> mneptok, I showed that mail to someone in -offtopic several hours ago and they did not link me with the Paul O'Malley in it ;-) 
<Seeker`> or someone could op me so I can defend myself :P
<ompaul> Seeker`, Never :)
<Seeker`> haha
<mneptok> ompaul: cool. that means that your secret identity of Gaeltachtfear is safe!
<ompaul> Fear an ti ;-)
<mneptok> lol
<ompaul> agus anois a cairde go leir, sport agus craic! 
<jdong> ompaul: aren't you done with the french for one day?
 * jdong has scarring memories of ompaul's last pun.
<ompaul> isteach #ubuntu-ops ta daoine as a lan ait! an fa? nil aon is agum ... agus an bhuil aon sim le haione cad e on teanga seo .. 
<ompaul> jdong, that was not any french 
<ompaul> not by any standards
<jdong> ompaul: looked similar, nvm :)
<jdong> ompaul: you've lost my french trust ;-)
<ompaul> jdong, read mneptok's conversation 
<ompaul> jdong, the clue is in there
<mneptok> calice de tabernac! la langue Irlandoise est ... je ne connait pas ...
<ompaul> jhahaha
<ompaul> mneptok, an bhuil aon fochal agut?
<ompaul> aon fochal, da bfochal, triur bfochal eile
 * ompaul grins
<mneptok> OK, beyond my ken of Gaelige
<mneptok> i may be somewhat worldly, but at the end of the day i'm still an American ;)
<ompaul> mneptok, it was a song that was rather popular here - very tongue in cheek
<ompaul> 1 word 2 words 3 words also 
<ompaul> is the literal translation if my memory serves me right
<ompaul> http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/a/aonfocaleile.shtml 
<Daviey> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> Daviey: pong
<Daviey> nalioth: ah.. can you increace my channel limit?
<Daviey> ie, the restriction on how many channels i can be connected to?
<nalioth> if you'd stay out of the pR0n channels, you'd be fine  :0
<PriceChild> There are pr0n channels?!? wth am I still doing in here?1
<Daviey> heh.. atm if i need to /join a channel i need to /part another :(
<no0tic> PriceChild, lol :)
<nalioth> Daviey: liar.
<PriceChild> please don't kill me :)
<Daviey> ?(
<nalioth> Daviey: did nickserv not tell you something?
<Daviey> nalioth: +u?
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml Daviey 
<Daviey> nalioth: doesn't state what +u is.
<nalioth> well, i guess it'd be what you asked for
<Daviey> nalioth: ty sir!
<ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> trypglyph is back
<PriceChild> What on earth is going on? I'm confused.
<PriceChild> I am now a woman...
<mc44> PriceChild: happens to us all. We're proud of you whatever you decide to be
<PriceChild> mc44, see offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-26
<PriceChild> is mao42 talking about me?
<elkbuntu> have trypglyph and Acglaphotis been behaving like this all day?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: have been watching only the past 15m or so. no time to check scrool.
<mneptok> (sorry, busy ATM)
<elkbuntu> no prob
<elkbuntu> they're just trolling anyway
<mneptok> apparently all tryp needs is another y-chromosomer grabbing his nutsack and squeezing
 * mneptok strokes elkbuntu while administering chocolate
<elkbuntu> he'd do well from my foot applied to his rectal opening too
 * mneptok administers more chocolate
<elkbuntu> this is the good stuff right, not cheap crap?
<mneptok> not worth your energy, hon. it's like God interrupting creation of the universe for a "Married: With Children" rerun
<mneptok> oh, you don't know about my family ;)
<Daviey> rectal and choclate should _not_ be discussed at the same time!
<mneptok> my paternal grandfather was a famous New York chocolatier
<Tm_T> I'm infamous chocolate eater
 * Daviey fetches the choc cookies
<elkbuntu> mneptok, but but but... i need to cause someone pain every day until i get a new job :(
<Tm_T> Jethro Tull - Only Solitaire
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, no, sorry, curiouscat outranks you there
<mneptok> elkbuntu: the fact you exist, but are not naked beside me, makes every waking moment of my life SHEER AGONY
 * mneptok hopes that helps a bit
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: sorry, you lost me there
<elkbuntu> gyaraahhh
<elkbuntu> hello fork, meet eye
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, on average how much chocolate do you consume in a week
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: as much as I can get, from none to few kg
<Tm_T> I also do eat plain sugar
 * Tm_T forks mneptok's eye
<Tm_T> oh looky! freak!
<elkbuntu> hmm... you're a close second then... she's more consistant
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, no, not his eye, mine
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you know whats the painful part?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, eh?
<Tm_T> people keep telling me "eat more"
<Tm_T> yup, I'm underweight against my own will
<elkbuntu> heh. try stuff where the protein isnt outweighed by the sugar
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I do
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I eat pretty much normal food
<Tm_T> and I do eat _alot_ when there's food available =)
<Tm_T> but nah :(
<elkbuntu> mind you, you have no idea how much i now hate you. i barely eat and i'm still frumpy. it's not fair
<mc44> maybe if you ate Tm_T it would cancel out
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: youre far away from my sisters
<Tm_T> mc44: good idea :)
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, what do you mean, far away?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: well my oldest sister, wide as tall
<Tm_T> no, seriously
<elkbuntu> so they hate you too then? :Þ
<Tm_T> they do
<Tm_T> we order familysize pizza, if sister eat one slice (too much in his diet) I can eat rest of it and ask whats main course
<Tm_T> downside: I'm always hungry, and may go really weak if not get food in every few hours
<elkbuntu> sounds like a medical condition then
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> but do doctors listen? no
<Tm_T> talking about pizza, one of my friends: http://junkka.irc-galleria.net/l/images12/00/00/09/43/30537563.jpg
 * Tm_T is good girl and eats his medication
<elkbuntu> ewww.. my toilet is backed up
<Tm_T> uuuh, Coca-Cola from Ubuntu mug <3
<mneptok> the toilet backed up this afternoon. the plumber he said never flush a tampoon. 
<mneptok> </Zappa>
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: ok, one thing that helps me to use lot of energy etc: I never fear to do sports, so I bicycle to uni, thats 25 km every day
<Tm_T> and I play pretty much any teamsport
<ubotu> trypglyph called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that was trypglyph trolling. there was no reason to call ops on recon to start with
<elkbuntu> er on mrunagi
<stefg> there's a lost chinese hiv002 in #ubuntu, which needs a forced redirect apparently
<jrib> stefg: thanks
<mneptok> done.
<elkbuntu> so... how am i going to un-clog my toilet so the mess in it can flush?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you dont have any device or similar to do that?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, oh, those big suction cap things?
<Tm_T> http://www.tyokaluketju.fi/naytakuva.php?thumb=1&tuotenumero=IKHP392
<elkbuntu> but is it going to work with a heap of paper and ... waste already in the bowl?
<Tm_T> why not
<elkbuntu> well, doesnt it rely on a seal? to work?
<ubotu> Evanlec called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> well you need to get it fit perfectly to seat itself
<nalioth> elkbuntu: do you have a plunger at all?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, no :(
<nalioth> elkbuntu: that'd be the first step
<nalioth> make sure you get one with a wood handle (don't buy the futuristic plastic 'let's blow the alligators back into the swamp' type)
<elkbuntu> please tell me they're cheap
<elkbuntu> omg trypglyph left?! yay!
<elkbuntu> well brb buying plunger then
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I was just about to notify him about using nazi card too slightly
<jdong> mneptok: btw, why do you expose the banmask before you kick?
<jdong> doesn't it give them a good piece of info for evading it?
<mneptok> jdong: because auto-rejoin negates it anyway
<jdong> mneptok: that's annoying
<mneptok> aye.
<mneptok> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> mneptok: KLANG!
<mneptok> 21:44 [anpu(n=anpu@pool-71-176-31-90.nrflva.east.verizon.net)] I do have DSL. so nice try... indeeed.
<mneptok> 21:44 [anpu(n=anpu@pool-71-176-31-90.nrflva.east.verizon.net)] 
<mneptok> dddddddddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyynnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccc IP
<mneptok> that's someone i just banned admitting they are actively evading
<mneptok> (if you care)
<Tm_T> mneptok: where?
<mneptok> and it was kahrytan
<mneptok> Tm_T: ^^
<nalioth> still online
<nalioth> poke me if they return
<nalioth> we'll see
<mneptok> they won't
<mneptok> 21:45 -!- mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [+b *!*@pool*.nrflva.east.verizon.net] by mneptok
<mneptok> AHAHAHAHAHHAH!
<mneptok> 21:47 [kahrytan_(n=kahrytan@pool-71-176-31-90.nrflva.east.verizon.net)] unban me
<mneptok> not so smug NOW, are we?
<elkbuntu> right, so the guy at the hardware place advised i get the landlord to call a plumber in, cause it's probably only going to happen again
<mneptok> "We can sell you a shovel to dig a temporary trench replacement ..."
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: perhaps, perhaps not
<nalioth> elkbuntu: but you still need a plunger (every house does)
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and temporary fix is better than nothing, right?
<nalioth> quite.
<Tm_T> I actually should buy one of those too
<Tm_T> good tools when washing clothes
<elkbuntu> i got one, but im not about to start plunging poop with something only a foot long
<nalioth> so long as you have one for the Porcelain Goddess and one for the clothes
<nalioth> you only got one with a foot long handle?  o_0
<elkbuntu> nalioth, it's all they had, those or the springy plastic things
<nalioth> elkbuntu: then the place sucked.
<mneptok> %btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<mneptok> greeeeat
<elkbuntu> nalioth, yeah, well welcome to where i live
<nalioth> elkbuntu: you want one with a 4" or 5" plunger and a 2' or 3' handle
<nalioth> a wooden handle
<elkbuntu> everywhere sucks. we dont even have a decent non-chain pizza place around here :(
<mneptok> elkbuntu: any fried dingo stands?
<kahrytan_> Mneptok is abusing ops proviledges by banning people that are not breaking o4o, CoC, or irc guidelines. If I want to use hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeelllllllllloooooooo then I can. It is not in either of those rules. I read them. 
<elkbuntu> ha
<mneptok> and there's some massive proof of his maturity level
<mneptok> jesus, when *i* call you immature, you KNOW it's bad.
<elkbuntu> was thinking the same thing
<mneptok> i love you, too, dear. *muah*
<mneptok> :)
<elkbuntu> my unit is really starting to smell like poop :(
<kahrytan_> Mneptok is abusing ops privileges by banning people that are not breaking o4o, CoC, or irc guidelines. If I want to use hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeelllllllllloooooooo then I can. It is not in either of those rules. I read them.  This is fact. and I would like his op status moved immediately until he learns to not abuse the powers.
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> so we should deal his issue for him?
 * mneptok sits mutely, allowing others to form their own opinions as to who is probably in the right
<elkbuntu> >kahrytan_< we would have taken you seriously had you stayed rather than being a troll by leaving and returning then leaving. your ban stays.
<elkbuntu> lets see how he responds to that
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: share it then with us :))
<elkbuntu> he hasnt responded. who is surprised?
<mneptok> Tm_T: you slow down to pass car accidents, don't you ;)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: btw if I would been close enough you I could've helped you with your poop issue
<elkbuntu> mneptok, you say that as though it's abnormal behaviour
<Tm_T> mneptok: nope
<Tm_T> mneptok: unless I go to help, thats only
<mneptok> Tm_T: so it's only on IRC? ;)
<Tm_T> mneptok: only on this channel
<Tm_T> (or other admin stuff)
<mneptok> AHA!
 * mneptok scores himself a half point
<nalioth> one more 'drive by spamming' and i'll have a talk with him
<mneptok> nalioth: i banned him because he was fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilling the chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannel needlessly, i asked him to stop, and he refused.
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> mneptok: i know.
<nalioth> jrib: hi
<jrib> nalioth: hi
<nalioth> jrib: PM?
<jrib> nalioth: sure
<elkbuntu> mrunagi's antics are wearing very thin...
<mneptok> *sigh* kahrytan's /msg spam continues
<Tm_T> what?
 * mneptok is perilously close to /ignore
<Tm_T> mneptok: tell him to tell me ;)
<mneptok> 22:04 [kahrytan(n=kahrytan@pool-71-176-31-90.nrflva.east.verizon.net)]  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mneptok> 22:06 [kahrytan(n=kahrytan@pool-71-176-31-90.nrflva.east.verizon.net)]  unban me yet?
 * jdong starts the k-line chant
<nalioth> mneptok: ask him to come in here, please
<mneptok> 22:09 [msg(kahrytan)] please /join #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> 22:09 -!- kahrytan: No such nick/channel
<mneptok> bah.
<jdong> problem solved?
<mneptok> only if abortions are retroactive.
<Tm_T> mneptok: but they are!
<jdong> mneptok: self-abortions don't work...
<nalioth> no longer on the network, mneptok 
<nalioth> you ran him off
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> how dull end :(
<elkbuntu> nalioth, deleted his nick and everything?
<mneptok> nalioth: sounds like most of my dating career
<jdong> mneptok: at least you had one :)
<nalioth> elkbuntu: no, the IP is not here (under any nick)
<Tm_T> mneptok: dating? whats that?
<mneptok> jdong: i have a rich fantasy life ;)
<elkbuntu> would someone like to back me up with mr 'can i have her for the weekend?
<Tm_T> mneptok: kidnapping is not dating, I thought I told you this before
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: sure
<jdong> mneptok: I have that too, but mommy says that's wrong.
<elkbuntu> someone who can back up with some authority?
<jdong> HAHAHA
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: hey! my carisma is my authority?!
<Tm_T> another ban evader there btw =)
<nalioth> Tm_T: nick? info?
<Tm_T> nalioth: nah, wide ban enough done
<Tm_T> apparentl
<Tm_T> y
 * mneptok flexes
<Tm_T> mneptok: you're getting skilled on this =)
<elkbuntu> mneptok, you may have some collatoral in that...
<elkbuntu> n=jackfros h4606f3f0.area1.spcsdns.net irc.freenode.net xipietotec H :0 xochitlcocoayoh
<Madpilot_> umm.... "mrunagi (n=unagi@015-996-981.area7.spcsdns.net) has joined #ubuntu"
<mneptok> elkbuntu: on it
<mneptok> elkbuntu: just spoke to xipi. he's cool.
<elkbuntu> was he area 7 before too?
<Tm_T> Madpilot_: left
<elkbuntu> yep, just nuke the area7s
<elkbuntu> there's only one other area7 on atm and they're not in any linuxy channels
<elkbuntu> btw, he is likely to start trolling #ubuntu sooner or later
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: if he's there
<elkbuntu> he is
<Tm_T> ah back
<elkbuntu> he keeps joining and changing his nick
<jdong> mneptok: xipi's cool -- he hangs out in #uf a lot; definitely not the same guy as the troll
<jdong> 22:32 < pieisgood4589> wuzzuppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<jdong> just spammed #uf
<Tm_T> oh not again...
<Tm_T> you know whats only missing now?
<elkbuntu> mr nalioth pummelling him with love?
<Tm_T> no, wii
<jdong> w
<jdong> i
<jdong> i
<jdong> !
<jdong> ow!
 * Tm_T hugs #ubuntu-ops 
<nalioth> and they want me to kline spammers in other channels . . . 
<elkbuntu> lol
<nalioth> jdong: i'm in (on average) 80 channels
<jdong> nalioth: wow
<jdong> how do you keep track of them all?
<nalioth> what do you think i think when i channel hop and see that kind of stuff?
<nalioth> especially when i'm chasing spamming trolls?
<mneptok> jdong: i know. xipi and i go back a ways.
<mneptok> (but thanks)
 * Tm_T is on 60 channels currently
<Tm_T> no, 50
<Tm_T> humm or was it 60... anyway
<elkbuntu> woot... 5 days til my birthday... who's buying me presents?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i am! i won't /msg you for 30 days!
<mneptok> how's THAT for thoughtful?!
<Tm_T> birthday... never done or have anything related to it
<elkbuntu> lol
<Tm_T> whats the fuss on it anyway
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, in the words of the nanny... i believe in anything that delivers
<Tm_T> ?
<elkbuntu> the tv show
<Tm_T> dont know it
<elkbuntu> she's jewish, yet believes in santa because he 'delivers'
<Tm_T> I se
<Tm_T> e
<Tm_T> well, I havent done anything christmas related either
<Tm_T> nor will
<elkbuntu> basically, im not going to knock anything that gets me stuff
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> me neither, as long as it doesnt have bad label
<Tm_T> but never had anything with bad label either =)
<mneptok> obstetricians also deliver
<Tm_T> mailman too
<Tm_T> if nothing else, tax bills
<Tm_T> that reminds one funny thing I heard
<Tm_T> "oh you poor child, never had christmas presents"
<Tm_T> yeah, I'm ruined =)
<Tm_T> breakfast 2 ->
<elkbuntu> grrr... why is my landlord going to wait until he knocks off work to come fix my toilet... cant he just call a plumber so i dont have to smell poop all day?! :(
<nalioth> WHAT? and lose money paying for the plumber, when he _may_ be able to do it himself?
<elkbuntu> but the poop smell is really.... poopy :(
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Sounds like you're having a great week.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: got any suntan oil/cream? cologne?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: take a little and rub it on your septum.
<tritium> yay, imap on gmail...
<tonyyarusso> tritium: I'm confused - why is that such a big deal?
<tritium> tonyyarusso: I _hate_ webmail.  I much prefer a local client.
<tonyyarusso> tritium: I've been using POP3 with Gmail since it launched.
<tritium> I don't like POP either.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: he hates POP  
<tonyyarusso> why?
<nalioth> tritium: tell us, just what is so good about imap?
<tonyyarusso> With IMAP you can't read stuff without an internet connection...
<tritium> Sure you can.
<tritium> Have your client keep copies.
<tonyyarusso> then how is it different to have IMAP?
 * nalioth shines the spotlight on tritium 
<nalioth> c'mon, spill it!
<tritium> sheesh :)
<tonyyarusso> We're waiting.
<tritium> personal preference, I guess
<tonyyarusso> but what's to prefer???
<tonyyarusso> What is the difference?
<tonyyarusso> (other than being slower)
<nalioth> tell us tell us tell us
 * nalioth turns off the spotlight and puts it away
<tritium> I access my mail from multiple computers.  POP deletes from the server, or if you don't, then on each client, I have to delete the same messages.
<tritium> That's the main annoyance.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, the latter point I'll accept.
<tritium> If I delete message A from one client, I don't want to see it again (and have to delete it again) in client B.
<tonyyarusso> Just as ou can have an IMAP client keep copies, you can have a POP server keep copies.
<tonyyarusso> The deletion makes sense though.
<tritium> That's the main advantage for me.
<nalioth> tritium: because you use 14 computers to check your email
<Tm_T> main idea of IMAP is that you dont need local copy
<tritium> nalioth: no, just two, sometimes three
<tonyyarusso> I love how Gmail still says "Beta"....
<Tm_T> I hate the way people began to think "Beta" means "free test version" too often
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Tm_T> "hey, my KDE4 is crashy!"
<Tm_T> really?
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
 * nalioth wonders if he has imap
<Tm_T> nalioth: perhaps you have n-map
<nalioth> i definitely have nmap (and i use it often)
<Tm_T> neat
 * Tm_T wants his own t-map
<nalioth> nope, no imap yet
<Tm_T> :/
<tritium> but nalioth, you shined the spotlight so brightly, I didn't think you wanted imap
<nalioth> tritium: i've never in my life had access to an imap mail server
<nalioth> tritium: how will i know if i want it or not?
<tritium> nalioth: you haven't?  Well, try it out.
<tonyyarusso> tritium: All right, so were is this IMAP setup so I can check it out?
<Tm_T> I have several imaps and gmail as pop
 * tonyyarusso will see what happens
<tritium> nalioth: http://www.engin.umich.edu/caen/faqs/Email/POPVSIMAP/whyimap/
<nalioth> just what you said, tritium 
<tritium> tonyyarusso: sorry, in Settings
<nalioth> i can see no functional difference in what i'm getting now
<tritium> nalioth: perhaps you'd prefer to read this: http://www.imap.org/imap.vs.pop.brief.html
<tritium> tonyyarusso: if it still just says "Forwarding and POP," then you haven't been setup for it yet.
<tonyyarusso> tritium: how long are they taking to roll it out?
<tritium> not sure
<tonyyarusso> Forwarding and POP/IMAP
<tonyyarusso> looks like I have it
<tritium> Yes, you do.
<nalioth> thanks, tritium, i'm going to bed now.
<tritium> good night, nalioth.
<nalioth> that last URL bored my left eye completely to sleep, and the right eye is wavering
<tritium> heh
 * tritium never claimed it was interesting.  You just wanted more detail.
<mneptok> nalioth: maybe this will revive you - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5z4Vs26-TI
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that one never ceases to amuse
<mneptok> elkbuntu: seen Zlad's "Elektronik Supersonik?"
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4
<elkbuntu> mneptok, nope?
<elkbuntu> is this guy Borat's cousin or brother or something?
<mneptok> Aussie, actually ;)
<elkbuntu> the guy looks familiar, but not a clue who it is
<mneptok> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlad
<mneptok> west virginia?
<elkbuntu> could have been on Full Frontal i suppose. they used to have crazy stuff like that on there
<elkbuntu> this was also on full frontal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqFcdz4gGKA see if you recognise anyone
<elkbuntu> mneptok, ^^
<mneptok> kroist, when was that?!
<mneptok> Poida ain't no Hulk ;)
<elkbuntu> like 10 years ago
<elkbuntu> he aint no hector either
<mneptok> damned roit
<mneptok> fuck! e's got mo dooen eet
<mneptok> buggah!
<elkbuntu> hehe
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | mneptok 
<ubotu> mneptok: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> his segments were totally classic
<mneptok> "keep?"
<mneptok> uhh ... we been reading the same -ops, tony? :)
<elkbuntu> but anyway, that's how he started his career
<mneptok> Poida.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: prolly not :P
<elkbuntu> yep
<mneptok> Punkin Oida
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, what aussie tv did i introduce you to yesterday?
<tonyyarusso> . !ohmy-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Please, um, oh forget it, I give up.
<tonyyarusso> :P
<elkbuntu> ah, the chaser's war on everything
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ya
<elkbuntu> mneptok, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=the+chaser&search=Search
<mneptok> need nicotine. after.
 * mneptok just rolled
<mneptok> elkbuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8XpYCB9vi0
<elkbuntu> yeah, they got arrested and charged for that
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: awww
<mneptok> elkbuntu: really?! suck.
<tonyyarusso> ahahahaha
<crdlb> could someone do something about moss please? :)
<tonyyarusso> yes
<crdlb> thanks :)
<crdlb> I wasn't sure if that was !ops-worthy
<crdlb> I guess it was
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: Or just a "make sure tony's awake-worthy - it hilighted me anyway
<tonyyarusso> Um, put a close-" in there
<elkbuntu> ops is worth it if the person is being disruptive, and you direct the ops at the culprit
<tonyyarusso> Ooooo, nice PMs now 
<elkbuntu> mneptok, this is a pretty funny one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: You were the one that played around with Claws for a while, right?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: yep
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Was that with Feisty?  I remember you said there were stability issues.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: the biggest issue was the "*what* mail you imported yesterday?!" thing
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I don't remember that well - elaborate?
<mneptok> i have a ton of saved mail in nested dirs. Claws would import it, and a random # of launches later the mail would not be there.
<mneptok> like ... not be there. Claws uses maildir, and the messages were *poof*
 * crdlb <3's regular sylpheed
<tonyyarusso> weird
<mneptok> 314M    ./Local Folders
<tonyyarusso> Oh, btw, Google's SSL cert is signed by Thawte, for trivia purposes
<mneptok> my mail store is not trivial
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: not surprising, as they probably need to easily deploy certs worldwide.
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<elkbuntu> yay, pipes cleared now
<elkbuntu> my unit now smells like a full on sewer
<Tm_T> :))
<PriceChild> erm.... yay
<Tm_T> its delightful indeed
<JanC> SSL certs signed by Verisign or Thawte or similar are bogus anyway
<tonyyarusso> eh?
<JanC> tonyyarusso: I know that I got an SSL-certificate signed by Thawte for a non-existent company in 2000
<JanC> since then, I don't trust most CA anymore...
<tonyyarusso> err, why?
<tonyyarusso> (did you do it)
<Daviey> tonyyarusso: S**t's and giggles i guess
<Daviey> !ohmy > Daviey
<Moniker42> hey, could someone op me in #ubuntu-uk-chat please? the channel was registered, and then unregistered, messed up op modes i think
<JanC> tonyyarusso: my boss planned to start a new company (on his wife's name) to replace the company I was working for and which was going to be bankrupt
<Hobbsee> Moniker42: looks like you'll need to register it.  or find a staffer
<Moniker42> Hobbsee, i tried registering it... said i needed ops to register =\
<JanC> but the new company didn't exist yet (it could take up to 3 months to start a new company back then) and he wanted to get the new site designed on the expenses of the company going bankrupt
<JanC> so Thawte asked us for a confirmation fax with the logotype/masthead of the new company
<JanC> so then I designed the new logotype and we faxed them
<JanC> ... after which we got the signed certificate
<JanC> now, I hope you understand why I don't trust CAs anymore...
<tomaw> Moniker42: you'll have to talk to seveas abotu that
<Seeker`> tomaw: I think its sorted now
<Moniker42> tomaw, already sorted
<Moniker42> for some reason having only one person in the channel could do it...
<Hobbsee> pleia2: you suck.
<Hobbsee> :)
<pleia2> wut!
<pleia2> what did I do this time? :)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: :)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: see /query
<PriceChild> !away > Mez 
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: he's been told before.  Lots.
<PriceChild> I know :P
<PriceChild> maybe we should create a #ubuntu-get-rid-of-your-damn-away-message-boy-o!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tonyyarusso> where'd he do it even?
<PriceChild> Does that guy _ever_ say anything?
<Pici> no
<Pici> I really think its a bot
<Pici> Its definitly a bot... theres another user at the same host with a similar nickname mashroom_45 idling in -offtopic
<tonyyarusso> A mirc bot?
<Pici> Its weird, but I can't come up with any other ideas.
<Pici> mezzzzzzz
<tonyyarusso> Pici: where?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: just making noises about the 
<Pici> |away stuff
<Pici> I need more caffeine... can't type
 * jussi01 hands Pici: a caffeine drip
<tonyyarusso> Pici: how long have you been up?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: only 2 hours. Just tired though.
<tonyyarusso> ah
 * tonyyarusso just pulled an all-nighter for no reason and now gets to go to work :P
<jussi01> !killhim | Mez:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killhim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> sigh...
<Hobbsee> darn.
 * jussi01 hugs Hobbsee:
<Hobbsee> :)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I havent heard darn used for years!
<Hobbsee> really?
<jussi01> (such an aussie word)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I am now located in Finland, havent been living in oz for around 3½ years...
<Pici> I use darn, and I'm not an aussie
<jussi01> Pici: really? wow...
<jussi01> Pici: never heard it here or in ireland...
<jussi01> oh someone ban him...
<Amaranth> darn is what you say when it's not appropriate to say god damnit
<jussi01> hmmm, how do I just mute someone in a channel? (ie. a bot)?
<Amaranth> +q
<Amaranth> or +b %
<Amaranth> anyone else get dropped by that one?
<tonyyarusso> I just disconnected from something....
<jussi01> Amaranth: it seems a few did...
<tonyyarusso> what happened?
<jussi01> Amaranth: if you are really interested.. :P http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42215/
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: small netsplit by the looks of it...
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: oh, ok
<Amaranth> well first my router curled up in a ball and cried from the hit of 1400 people or whatever going away in #ubuntu then when i whipped it and told it to get back to work i couldn't get past the 'checking ident' part of connecting
 * tonyyarusso broke his system, yay!
<jussi01> well done...
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: in soviet russia, the system breaks you...
<tonyyarusso> "Software index is broken"
<tonyyarusso> I can't use apt
<tonyyarusso> How can I say "Force remove this package even if dpkg has errors"?
<jussi01> ok, im going home. see tyou all.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: dpkg --configure -a ?
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: no
<tonyyarusso> #@$%#%#(*^
<jrib> pass --force-all I guess?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: hrm
<Amaranth> If the DB is corrupt...
<Amaranth> there is a backup?
<tonyyarusso> of apt?
<tonyyarusso> doubt it
<Amaranth> apt isn't your problem
<Amaranth> dpkg is
<tonyyarusso> jrib: nope
<tonyyarusso> There's an error restarting apache2, and therefore it won't remove the package
<jrib> so use the "exit 0" trick
<Amaranth> oh, you said your dpkg database was corrupt
<tonyyarusso> what's that jrib ?
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: that's one of the many errors I've gotten, from different things
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.postrm or something
<jrib> tonyyarusso: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2*  (find the right one)
<tonyyarusso> jrib: what am I doing?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: one of the lines is responsible for restarting apache, you want to stop that from happening.  either comment it out or add "exit 0" right above the part that restarts apache if that is the last thing done in the script
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: sticking an 'exit 0' somewhere near the top so the script shuts the hell up and goes away
<tonyyarusso> works now - clever manipulation of order
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
<jdong> !test
<jdong> bot down?
<jdong> oh duh, netsplitted
<jdong> didn;'t come back?
<LjL> jdong: no, i don't know why, but it won't come back...
<LjL> ubotwo didn't come back either, it couldn't connect to irc.freenode.net (don't know precisely *which* server it was trying, but it just got stuck on trying)
<LjL> i had to manually connect it to a known-working server
<LjL> Ubotwo: join #ubuntuforums
<jdong> odd
<jdong> can we get him in -devel and -motu?
<jdong> people are trying to use the bug tracker
<LjL> Ubotwo: join #ubuntu-motu
<LjL> Ubotwo: part #ubuntu-motu
<nalioth> jdong: if ubotu returns, just /remove ubot3 please (if it doesn't leave on its own)  :)
<jdong> nalioth: ok
<jdong> *wonders how he /removes on -devel/-motu*
<nalioth> you poke an op to do so  :)
<jdong> nalioth: sounds good
 * Hobbsee is around, for that.
 * MenZa pokes Pici.
<MenZa> :)=
 * Pici pokes MenZa 
 * jdong cries a bit...
<jdong> they're blasting T-Pain in the donut shop...
<jdong> if you can even call it "blasting"
<no0tic> ah, sorry
 * no0tic is an -it op ;)
<stdin> no magic yet?
 * Pici remembers no0tic, for once ;)
<no0tic> stdin, I'm developing a perl script to automessage here when I join :)
<stdin> hehe
<stdin> we need Seveas, nalioth, Hobbsee or apokryphos to put you on the access list
<Hobbsee> enocontext.
<jdong> Hobbsee: no0tic is an op in -it
<jdong> voice tag thingie
<Hobbsee> ah
<jdong> (he's been confused with an idler a hilarious number of times)
<jdong> it's almost funnier if we keep it this way ;-)
<no0tic> jdong, yes :) it's not a problem :)
<jdong> ubotu!
<jdong> ubotu: green tuna is really bad to eat
<PriceChild> Give it 30 minutes and I'll ask you again no0tic.
<jdong> nope not alive yet
<no0tic> PriceChild, ahah :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: ubotu: green tuna is really bad to eat
<jdong> ok, alive apparently :)
<Seeker`> no0tic: how may we help you?
<Pici> Seeker`: How can we help you?
<PriceChild> for $i in #ubuntu-ops; do............
<no0tic> Seeker`, we met yesterday :) I'm an -it op
<PriceChild> Ahhhh weak strawberry milkshake.... it makes the whole day worth while.
<no0tic> but if you think it's a problem, I can part whenever you want
<jdong> PriceChild: bash: #ubuntu-ops: no substitutions found
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, lastnode_ said: ubotu, actually irc is the real reason
<PriceChild> !bot > lastnode_
<Pici> PriceChild: I told him, it was accidentally.
<Pici> er s/accidentally/accidental/
<PriceChild> ah k :)
<nalioth> talk about phoning in your lessons
<PriceChild> Hmm?
<nalioth> PriceChild: -classroom
<PriceChild> ah haha
<nalioth> set the send rate to one line every 2 seconds and go snuggle with the secretary
 * mneptok jumps up and down on ompaul 
<ompaul> harro there mneptok 
<mneptok> oy
<mneptok> how goes the struggle?
<mneptok> my day has been a whirlwind of feline urine and feces. i *love* pet ownership.
<mneptok> :/
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> mneptok, our dogs behaved themeselves
<ompaul> I spent my day fighting a box that did not want to be subdued
<ompaul> so it is unplugged and doing nothing for the weekend
<ompaul> :)
<mneptok> spend this weekend finding an old audio cabinet speaker. put the magnet on an axe handle. have a somewhat different conversation with that box on Monday. ;)
<ompaul> induce it to speak?
<Seveas> fuck compiz
<Seveas> it's forcing me to reboot since I lost all control of mouse and keyboard
<Seveas> three fucking times in a row...
<PriceChild> :/
<mc44> that's a feature!
<Seveas> mc44, of course it is
<Seveas> fortunately, '--purge' is a feature of apt-get
<mc44> :)
<Seveas> fun night on the 24/7 shift today
<Seveas> had to fix a few dozen broken database replicators
<Seveas> thank you mysql, you utter piece of crap
<Seveas> if someone INTERRUPTS a query, don't FSCKING REPLICATE IT, you moron
<Seveas> don't know who wins the stupid software price there, mysql or compiz
<Seveas> going for mysql there, since compiz can still call this a bug
<Seveas> mysql can't since they anticipate this to happen
<Seveas> "query caused different errors on master and slave"
<Seveas> if it causes an error on the master, you DON'T FUCKING REPLICATE IT, MORON
<Seveas> </rant>
<nalioth> Seveas: language please (it's not helping us)   :)
<Seveas> nalioth, yeah I know.... I'm just thoroughly pissed off and you're the victims of it :)
<PriceChild> wow a ban in -offtopic on *!*@*.area7.spcsdns.net :/
<PriceChild> not showing up on bantracker grr
<LjL> Seveas: mysql wins, because mysql is supposed to be *useful*, while if you use compiz, you deserve the crashes
<crdlb> @lart LjL 
<crdlb> :<
<LjL> yikes, what are you doing here, you're usually not here... :P
<crdlb> sorry :)
<LjL> next time tell me you're here before i diss compiz :P
<PriceChild> aha it was a mneptok setting that ban whilst ubotu was down
<PriceChild> *reads logs*
<Pici> Really? wasnt in my logs..
<Pici> ah.. maybe if I spelled it correctly... *greps again*
<jdong> PriceChild: that was the annoying ban evader yesterday
<jdong> the unagis.
<PriceChild> he was || close to being banned in #ubuntu
<Pici> For what?
<PriceChild> I think I was offline when the ban was set as can't see it in my logs.
<Myrtti> I love my phone
<Pici> Me either...
<PriceChild> Myrtti, whatcha got?
<Myrtti> Tis most lovely phone
<mneptok> PriceChild: that was me.
<Myrtti> N95
<Pici> mneptok: ja?
<mneptok> PriceChild: had a o4o abuser that when cautioned said "try banning me. i'm dynawic."
<mneptok> *dynamic
<PriceChild> lovely :d
<mneptok> yeah, a *real* charmer
<PriceChild> I'll tell him to deal with it.
<mneptok> *unagi
<mneptok> ("mrunagi" last night)
<Pici> ooh.. same guy.
<mneptok> you're surprised? :)
<Pici> Not really.
<mneptok> calm blue ocean ... calm blue ocean ...
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<mneptok> Pici: is *unagi on now?
<mneptok> if so, i'll talk to him/her. you don't need to deal with my messes.
<jdong> Pici: get rid of some of the all caps nicks too
<Pici> mneptok: Yes, but check with PriceChild first, he might e talking to hinm
<PriceChild> I'm talking with him.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<jdong> they weren't exactly being clean either
<Pici> jdong: who?
<jdong> Pici: CRY*
<Pici> jdong: look again.
<mneptok> PriceChild: i'm happy to deal with him, if you'd like. it's my problem.
<jdong> Pici: ok, I need more sleep
<jdong> :)
 * jdong continues preparing SRU for Azureus
<PriceChild> Pici, you acn remove that ban I think.
<mneptok> jdong: srch-retr url?
<PriceChild> mneptok, could you get me logs pleasie weasie?
<mneptok> PriceChild: can do. stand by.
<PriceChild> I think he's fed up now.
<jdong> AZUREUS_JAVA="gij-4.2" azureus
<jdong> *grumble*
<Myrtti> <3 mirggi.net
<mneptok> PriceChild: http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/unagi.txt
<PriceChild> thanks
<PriceChild> gah around with trypglyph....
<mneptok> yup
<PriceChild> mneptok, that's grepped on mrunagi... could I possibly have the other stuff around it as some isn't making sense :)
<mneptok> full disclosure, that log is a grep for "unagi"
<mneptok> so there's some missing content.
<PriceChild> hehe yeah
 * Pici reads
<PriceChild> the objectifying bit doesn't make the most sense
<mneptok> PriceChild: i'll get you all of yesterday for -offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-27
<Pici> Oh.. thats the cruise ship guy.  Hm. I would have expected better
<mneptok> http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/otopic.log
<PriceChild> perfect thanks mneptok 
<mneptok> of course. comes with the +o.
<PriceChild> Did we ban trypglyph in the end?
<mneptok> no, he left of his own accord, IIRC
<mneptok> danced very close to the edge, and /quit just as the breeze was pushing on him and elkbuntu's last nerve.
<PriceChild> I'm inclined to just end him too...
<mneptok> i really hope you're not looking for an argument from me ...
<PriceChild> His username has changed but hostname hasn't so far...
<PriceChild> I say if he so much as blinks just get rid of him no question.
<mneptok> tryp?
<PriceChild> yup
<nalioth> mneptok: no, PriceChild 
<mneptok> nalioth: i have asked you *many* times to use /msg to flame Pricey
<mneptok> nalioth: i solved that logfile max size issue. so it's cool.
<crdlb> isn't this a bit much? *!*@pool*.nrflva.east.verizon.net
<nalioth> crdlb: is it?
<crdlb> that's like several hundred thousand people
<nalioth> but do they all have internet?
<nalioth> but do they all use irc?
<nalioth> but  do they all come to freenode?
<nalioth> but do they all come to #ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> crdlb, where at?
<crdlb> can't you at least forward mass bans like that somewhere?
<PriceChild> crdlb, I'm sure the bantracker would justify it :P
<crdlb> -offtopic
<PriceChild> -offtopic isn't the most important channel to be in...
<PriceChild> ok bye
<crdlb> shoops
<PriceChild> -offtopic isn't the most important channel to be in...
<crdlb> whoops*
<mneptok> PriceChild: that was kahrytan
<mneptok> (the ban)
<vorian> lol
<PriceChild> mneptok, another one of your bans?
<mneptok> yup
<mneptok> it was a ... fun ... Thursday night
<mneptok> ask elkie
<nalioth> crdlb: there is exactly ONE person on the whole network that ban affects.  they aren't in any #ubuntu channels
<nalioth> crdlb: you have to look at probabilities when banning like that
<crdlb> I see
<LjL> yeah well i'd be careful though.
<LjL> i removed *!*lol*@* some time ago - it was a *permban* in #ubuntu
<LjL> i mean, seriously.
<mneptok> that's overboard
<mneptok> *way* too many permuthations
<mneptok> -h
<LjL> don't underestimate the probabilities that someone else will be hit by your *'s i say
<crdlb> it's just chance that that ban wouldn't affect me w/o my cloak since mine is "norf" instead of "nrflva"
<mneptok> LjL: nalioth and i discussed other users after i set it. and i fixed the unagi ban to be less wide when it affected xipi.
<mneptok> LjL: wide * bans from me mean i sit and watch for 30 minutes afterwards. ;)
<LjL> mneptok: that's fine, i'm just generally speaking, i think long-term wide bans *should* be forwarded to somewhere (possibly here, at least medium-term ones)
<mneptok> LjL: agreed. and i wasn't about to let those wide wildcards last too long.
<mneptok> not defensive. just sayin'. :)
<nalioth> let's ban mneptok to efnet
<LjL> nalioth: i don't think we have that, you should propose cross-network forwards to the tech staff i think
<crdlb> well thanks for the explanation :)
<mneptok> crdlb: that'll teach ya to ask :)
 * no0tic is an ubuntu-it op
<no0tic> :)
<PriceChild> HAHA
<mneptok> AHAHAHHAHAHA!
<mneptok> no0tic++
<nalioth> no0tic: where is the Ubuntu cloak? when are you gonna see the CC about it?
<jdong> no0tic: can we help you
<mneptok> no0tic: very funny. now thot i've stopped laughing ... is there something we can help you with? we discourage idling here...
<mneptok> >:)
<no0tic> nalioth, I don't think I'm eligible to become an ubuntu member
<nalioth> no0tic: no? why not?
<no0tic> nalioth, I think my contribution is not enough
<LjL> no0tic: i see you've made friends with these nuts enough to have nalioth start pressuring you about getting cloaked. good luck to you.
<no0tic> LjL, eheh, we'll see
<mneptok> no0tic: also, you made me wet my pants laughing. in the world, getting me to piss myself will win you MANY friends. especially sabdfl. ;)
<mneptok> *Ubuntu world
<LjL> mneptok: is there other worlds?!
<no0tic> mneptok, sabdfl.. uhm.. ever seen him in my life
<mneptok> LjL: only a small, uninhabited planetoid called Fedora
<LjL> mneptok: nicer name though
<mc44> I touched sabdfl once. Haven't washed since
<LjL> mc44: ew.
<LjL> i hope it was yesterday.
<mneptok> no0tic: tell him you made me smell like pee and he'll take for a ride in his jet. :)
<LjL> mneptok: the kind of jet that can work without an atmosphere?
<mc44> LjL: more yesteryear
<LjL> mc44: as i said, ew.
<no0tic> mneptok, well, probably he will spend a word with his firends to let me partecipate in the next shuttle mission :)
<mneptok> mc44: your buttmoss turns me on
<LjL> mneptok...
<mneptok> LjL: the command is "/ignore mneptok"
<mneptok> O:)
<LjL> mneptok: yeah that's one, but i was thinking of another
<mneptok> i think only nalioth has the o: line :)
<no0tic> well, seriously, if you think it's better for me to part, I'll leave without spite :)
<LjL> mneptok: i volunteer to show him what happens to people we actually want to leave
<mneptok> no0tic: please stay. you're fun.
<no0tic> mneptok, you'll take me like a jester?
<nalioth> no0tic: you can't have mneptoks job
<mc44> you could be like a polite, respectable version of mneptok
<LjL> so, as unlike mneptok as conceivable?
<PriceChild> lol
<no0tic> mneptok, I don't know you, but.. lol
 * mneptok feels the love
<elkbuntu> mneptok, how does one 'make' you smell like pee.... it's not as though it's some unusual circumstance that you do so...
 * gnomefreak is feeling alot of other things besides love atm
<mneptok> elkbuntu: by making me laugh so hard i wettums
<elkbuntu> mneptok, right, ive just woken so that probably didnt come out as intended....
<elkbuntu> dont you *always* smell like pee?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i think you cursed me. 10m before i was supposed to leave for work, my cat evacuated every GI organ onto the kitchen floor.
<elkbuntu> tasty
<mneptok> it seems that although seperated by 1/2 a planet, we're both living in a sewer
<mneptok> and i mean above and beyond IRC
<LjL>  /part #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> LjL: this channel is heaven. it's "out there" that's madness. :)
<LjL> i couldn't say, i'll try not to investigate
<mneptok> that's my boy :)
<PriceChild> yay unagi's back
<no0tic> nalioth, if you want, I compiled my personal page on the wiki and last year I became an ubuntero. The only thing left to membership is CC :)
<PriceChild> fed up of unagi now... there's no talking to him at all.
<PriceChild> he's now threatenning to talk offtopic in #ubuntu before he gets banned *headdesks*
<mneptok> PriceChild: i feel so vindicated! :)
<LjL> OMG that's scary, what can we do about it
<PriceChild> he just realised he's banned in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> i dont think i ever even saw him say anything remotely reasonable anywhere. everything that came from him was at best low-level attention-seeking trolling
<PriceChild> A pity then: <unagi> im sorry i ever wasted my time and personality in the channels
<elkbuntu> ha
<elkbuntu> you should reply, yes, we are sorry we let you too
<LjL> *which* personality?
<elkbuntu> the psycho sexist one
<LjL> oh.
<mneptok> tell him to complain to Captain Steubing
<PriceChild> <unagi> im a very helpful and caring person
<LjL> tell him you're not looking for a partner right now
<mneptok> ... unless you are.
<LjL> well, tell him anyway
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5z4Vs26-TI
<LjL> that's old
<LjL> i'm glad they put subtitles though
<PriceChild> ahhh dear that cheered me up
 * mneptok pets PriceChild 
<PriceChild> *sighs*
<mneptok> oh *now* what?  O:)
<PriceChild> hmm?
<mneptok> just being my supportive self
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-students is just odd :/
<PriceChild> <trypglyph> is back
<elkbuntu> oh dear
<elkbuntu> why do all the loonies have to come out after releases?
<elkbuntu> why cant they come and go with the loonies during the release frenzy :(
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<nalioth> elkbuntu: you get your porcelain goddess appeased?
<PriceChild> porcelain goddess?
<nalioth> PriceChild: elkbuntu was having some trouble with a household commonality
<Pici> I know of the porcelain throne... but not the porcelain goddess
<PriceChild> ahhhhhh
<elkbuntu> nalioth, yes, the landlord opened the pipes and cleared the tree roots
<PriceChild> snowgirl/sungirl just seems off to me
<nalioth> Pici: when you're dead drunk and feeling like you're about to explode, the cool touch of the porcelain goddess is luxurious
<Pici> nalioth: Ah.
 * nalioth is ex-military.  He is on very good terms with the porcelain goddess   :P
<elkbuntu> has anyone informed trypglyph that he is ban evading yet?
<PriceChild> he's ban evading?
<PriceChild> *perks up*
<PriceChild> I couldn't remember whether we got rid of him.
<elkbuntu> hmm... maybe it was just a kick
<PriceChild> everything's been removed according to the bantracker
<elkbuntu> meanwhile bantracker also notes that i had to remove him in august as well
<PriceChild> stretches back to Feb
<elkbuntu> im only getting yesterday and august... what search params did you use?
<PriceChild> cpe-24-210-80-52.columbus.res.rr.com
<PriceChild> its on his other nick "adriyel"
<elkbuntu> well, offtopic will implode sooner or later, there's tryp. acgla and stonebear in there, and kaot is in there too who provides catalysing power
<PriceChild> was debating channel policies back then too..
<Pici> But he lufs us.
<PriceChild> especially me
<PriceChild> He also thinks I'm female iirc
<elkbuntu> heh, that's showing completely different things to 'tryp' a search term
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, your nick is conceivably feminine
<PriceChild> unless you /whois me and look at my real name
<elkbuntu> only people with brains whois
<PriceChild> :P
<Pici> I use /wii
<PriceChild> i'd been trying to remember that one!!!
<jdong> Pici: wii!
<mneptok> mmmmm ..... braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaainsssssssssss
 * mneptok sloughs off another layer of skin
<Pici> someone with ops in -devel might want to /whois insobox
 * mneptok looks
<Pici> He was autobanned from #ubuntu, only reason I noticed.
<PriceChild> Pici, how did you notice he was autobanned?
<Pici> PriceChild: Chanserv banned his ident, and then removed him.
<PriceChild> aha thanks
<elkbuntu> * insobox (n=niggerin@70.116.85.29) has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> * ChanServ sets ban on *!*nigger*@*
<elkbuntu> * insobox (n=niggerin@70.116.85.29) has left #ubuntu (requested by ChanServ)
<Pici> Exactly.
<elkbuntu> all in the same second
<mneptok> coming and going in the same second can lead to urinary track infections.
<mneptok> or ... so i've heard. not that i ... uh ... WOW look at the time!
<Pici> !overshare
<ubotu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
 * elkbuntu kicks mneptok repeatedly
<mneptok> elkbuntu: isn't it just easier to let us know when you're NOT beating the sh!t out of me?
<mneptok> i mean, in the past year, it's been what? a total of 14 seconds?
<elkbuntu> 15
<mneptok> wow. i've been slacking
<elkbuntu> zetharoo just made it onto my watch list
<Pici> elkbuntu: whys that? the ubuntu desktop comments?
<elkbuntu> yeah. the way he's bitching
<Pici> Oh, I take it you havent been around when kahrytan is there... 
<elkbuntu> yeah, he needs repeated bullets to his brain too
<ubotu> In ubotu, Atomic_UE said: !vm is also There is a channel for VMware related questions at #vmware
<nickelado> anyone knows how to join ubuntu in window domain ??
<nickelado> anyone knows how to join ubuntu in window domain ??
<nalioth> alrighty then
 * nalioth slips some more lard under the welcome mat.
 * mneptok covers his pelvis
<no0tic> nickelado joined every know channel...
<no0tic> *known
<mneptok> maybe he'll get to an auto k: one soon
<mneptok> just banned trypglyph from -offtopic.
 * jdong wonders why all the peers in the amd64 Gutsy swarm hate him
<mneptok> the mask is wide enough for him to evade. let's hope he's stupid enough to do it.
 * nalioth goes to play with fire
 * jdong starts up 10 ktorrents on localhost subnets to fake peers
<jdong> this kinda reminds me of my social life
<Pici> heh
 * jdong wishes KTorrent had a "hey I'm about 100x faster than all the other seeds out there" flag for promiscuous seeders
<jdong> or any torrent app for that matter
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that ban mask missed the h, it's not even going to get him at all
<elkbuntu> oh wait
<elkbuntu> nevermind. i cant count
<mneptok>  /dcc send elkbuntu cafe_grande
<elkbuntu> only a grande?
<nalioth> jdong: you a kde man?
<Hobbsee> he's a crack man.
<nalioth> ah.  anybody in here work with ktorrent on the dev side?
<Hobbsee> jdong does ktorrent, yes.
<nalioth> jdong: got a minute?
<mneptok> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> mneptok!
<jdong> nalioth: sorry, got side tracked; sup?
<mneptok> jdong: he can't get his babboon porn torrents
<jdong> lol
<jdong> mneptok: you mean gibbon porn?
<mneptok> that's SO last week
<jdong> is it just me or are we a bit netsplit-happy tonight?
<mneptok> blame elmo.
<mneptok> it's a good week for that
<Hobbsee> no,w e're blaming mdomsch this week.
<mneptok> --floodlet--
<mneptok> 00:50 [msg(trypglyph)] that's the THIRD F-ING TIME i've removed the ban
<mneptok> 00:51 [msg(trypglyph)] the servers keep splitting and resetting it
<mneptok> 00:51 [trypglyph(n=trypglyp@cpe-24-210-80-52.columbus.res.rr.com)] thanks, hahahaha.
<mneptok> 00:51 [msg(trypglyph)] if it happens again, thwap me
<mneptok> 00:51 [trypglyph(n=trypglyp@cpe-24-210-80-52.columbus.res.rr.com)] servers keep splitting? what's going on?
<mneptok> 00:51 [msg(trypglyph)] aurora borealis? ferrous lycanthropy? who fucking knows.
<mneptok> --floodlet--
<mneptok> the reason i don't have kids? i'd name one "ferrous lycanthropy"
<mizzer0ni> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<mizzer0ni> wahwah
<mneptok> please stand by
<mneptok> stupidgirl?
<mizzer0ni> sure
<elkbuntu> why on earth did you unban him?
<mizzer0ni> him?
<mneptok> mizzer0ni: not you
<mizzer0ni> sry
<mneptok> mizzer0ni: "sure" is "yes?"
<mizzer0ni> yes
<Hobbsee> oh, you're back.
<mneptok> then there is a good reason for your ban. ops requested you stop certain behavior in no uncertain terms, and you ignored it. only a few days ago. i won't remove it. it's another's ban, and seems righteous to me.
<mneptok> but, it's another's ban, and not my call.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i liked the fact that mizzer0ni kept saying that she wanted to raise a complaint, then never actually said what she was complaining about.
<mizzer0ni> right, the ban of a vindictive spiteful woman whom I've had trouble with on another server, 
 * Hobbsee knows the woman in question, and also knows that you like wasting time.
<mneptok> mizzer0ni: you're certainly changing MY mind on the issue.
<mizzer0ni> :-/
<mneptok> but maybe taht's because i just took 750mg of sarcasmine
<mizzer0ni> what "behaviour" j00 speek of
<mizzer0ni> sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, fo rly
<mneptok> irony, thy name is mizzer0ni 
<mizzer0ni> and?
<mneptok> 'zackly.
<mizzer0ni> what of it?
<nalioth> PREACH IT, BROTHER MNEPTOK!!
<mizzer0ni> ...
<mneptok> KIN AH GIT A AMEN?!
 * Hobbsee thinks you lot are crazy...
<Madpilot> we're botless in #ubuntu - could someone poke ubot3 or Ubotwo into there?
<mneptok> Madpilot: splittiness
<Madpilot> ah
<elkbuntu> mneptok, dont forget to bag out all the '*cans' like the texan bus driver
<mneptok> elkbuntu: speaking for myself, i have a special bond with joejaxx because of those rides
<Myrtti> Funky
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> how many times did you guys get him? i kept getting stuck with the guy who couldnt read maps
<nalioth> just /remove ubot3 when ubotu returns
<Jordan_U_> mneptok, But ubot3 is on this side of the split :)
<mneptok> my hand on his shoulder. "it's not worth it. enjoy the primary education."
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i remember that one ride *really* well. i rode with that guy >1, but dunno how close i was to Joe
<elkbuntu> mah wayfe wuz ah mahn
<mneptok> may-yun.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<mneptok> but aaaaaaaaaaaall draaaaaaaaaawn aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawt
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> poor joe
<mneptok> patient man.
<elkbuntu> too busy laughing to smash the guy's head in
<mneptok> "enjoy the primary education."
<elkbuntu> heh. anyway, off to buy some thread and elastic so i can fix all my clothes that keep falling apart
<mneptok> sew a new toilet
<Myrtti> Groa
<mneptok> Ankmoorn
<Madpilot> crazy - #scribus is full of people op'd up who haven't been active in 8+hrs...
<elkbuntu> mneptok, the landlord came and pulled all the clumps of tree roots out of the drains
<ompaul> how much more should one take from summer_s4 in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> <summer_s4> fossilet: it might sound odd, but i uninstalled file roller
<elkbuntu> wtf?!
<ompaul> elkbuntu, so should I just mute him next comment
<ompaul> or remove
<elkbuntu> he could be genuinely daft
<ompaul> na I got some class pms
<ompaul> I think he might be not totally lucid at this time
<elkbuntu> heh, share?
<ompaul> they won't copy
<ompaul> arrr
<ompaul> brb
<ompaul> <summer_s4> i really don't know.  I am 2 years old
<ompaul> <summer_s4> i never sayw anything beyond the one odd fence.
<ompaul> after I said stop trolling
<elkbuntu> heh. he could legitimately be 2 years if he were born on 29th of feb :Þ
<ompaul> na oblique reference to debian and gentoo in the channel
<elkbuntu> very oblique
<elkbuntu> his first occurrance in my #ubuntu.log: Jul 16 14:43:33 *       summer_s4 (i=summer_s@c-66-41-204-130.hsd1.mn.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> so he should know how to behave
<Madpilot> you keep months worth of logs? wow.
<ompaul> Madpilot, I got years
<ompaul> hehe
<Madpilot> I keep 250 lines. is enough.
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, every time i reinstall or move computer, i bring the log files with me
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, they're invaluable imho
<ompaul> Madpilot, for ops they are essential
<ompaul> when you want to defend yourself cos one idiot says you victimised them --- you can show your first ban and several others
<ompaul> and the causes of same
<Madpilot> ya, I've kept limited logs when someone is being especially stupid - esp. in PM - but otherwise the public logs are fine
<elkbuntu> ompaul, is there a way to do something like cat and limit it to the first few lines?
<ompaul> tail -f
<ompaul> for log files
<elkbuntu> isnt tail the last few?
<ompaul> sorry less
<ompaul> less file 
<elkbuntu> ah, i was wondering if there was a quicker way, is all
<elkbuntu> **** BEGIN LOGGING AT Wed Mar  8 15:47:00 2006
<ompaul> there is first I think 
<elkbuntu> thats how far my #ubuntu goes back
<ompaul> hmm
<elkbuntu> i think i lost the logs at some point
<elkbuntu> The program 'first' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<elkbuntu> sudo apt-get install yagiuda
<elkbuntu> bash: first: command not found
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> i dont think first is the answer :Þ
<ompaul> I can't find all mine -- I have about 500M all in
<elkbuntu> ah... i figured though... if tail is the end, i'd flip the coin... :Þ
<ompaul> can only see 194 atm
<elkbuntu> -rw-r--r-- 1 melissa melissa 759M 2007-10-27 17:31 Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu.log
<elkbuntu> thats just #ubuntu ;)
<ompaul> you are connected a lot more than me :)
<elkbuntu> good point
<elkbuntu> !ops | clean out your old bans... we ran out of room again :)
<tonyyarusso> k
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> wait...
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: We can't until the bot comes back....
<PriceChild> ubotu and seveas dead again?
<Hobbsee> ubot3: seems here, and Ubotwo 
<ubot3> Hobbsee: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PriceChild> yup
<jussi01> great, so what happened to the bot?
<PriceChild> jussi01, i think seveas' network died again
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh. k. can we get a replacement in #ubuntustudio please?
<PriceChild> ubotwo join #ubuntustudio 
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: -devel, -bugs, -motu would be good too
<PriceChild> jussi01, if ubotu returns, only mute instead of removing so that if ubotu dies immediately after, you don't need me again.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, i'm not sure if it does bugs.... *checks*
<jussi01> PriceChild: sure :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: either way.  *shrugs*
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, still want it?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes please
<Hobbsee> both -devel's
<Daviey> @btlogin
<ompaul> Hobbsee, PriceChild what do you think of removing all bans other than the one or two obvious ones for #ubuntu in august - mostly as most isps dump the their users once a month on dhcp
<Daviey> Does ubotu need a kick?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i dont mind.  i havent been in there for a while :)
<Hobbsee> Daviey: see the previous discussion.
<Daviey> whoops
<ompaul> I think I'll go for it - I see one or two exceptions to that kind of removal 
<ompaul> I'll mute the channel before I kill em off so can not send to channel will be there for a mo or so before hand
<PriceChild> ompaul, hehe i remember doing this with you last uds
<PriceChild> synchronised across the table.... and then i fluffed up
<Hobbsee> heh
<ompaul> so I do it solo
<ompaul> :-)
<Hobbsee> yes, it's far more fun doing it with everyone else
<ompaul> PriceChild, mute the channel for me please and I do the unban as one
<PriceChild> ompaul, sure?
<ompaul> announce a clean up of old band
<ompaul> there are about 50 highlighted
<ompaul> it will take 15 or so seconds 
<ompaul> PriceChild, so what was the seconds on that
<ompaul> guts of a minute
<PriceChild> 44
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> given that #ubuntu has the "highest" level of ban list available it should NEVER run out of space :)
<ompaul> most Saturdays up to a month ago I would get rid of the oldest ones
<ompaul> so I can kind of take some blame for it filling
<PriceChild> a lot of joins in #ubuntu
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> +r
<ompaul> ?
<PriceChild> nahj
<ompaul> numbers are a little low today - almost 1300
<ompaul> it was close to 1500 yesterday 
<Tm_T> sorry my slowness
<tonyyarusso> tritium: Um, I have all of my old mail in "Local Folders" in Thunderbird, but if I use IMAP it keeps it in it's own separate folder.  How can I combine them into a sensible hierarchy?
<Hobbsee>  i dont think you can
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'd like to make an appeal
<Myrtti> Oh
<PriceChild> Hey picard_pwns_kirk. Which channel?
<picard_pwns_kirk> PriceChild, you told me to come back a week from now
<picard_pwns_kirk> so here I am
<PriceChild> aha
<picard_pwns_kirk> now, it just so happened that after I flooded #ubuntu-offtopic, someone flooded #ubuntu. I was trying to help someone, and completely lost track in the flood of disconnects.
<PriceChild> I remember this one.
<PriceChild> And it has no connection to any flooding in #ubuntu.
<picard_pwns_kirk> Up to that point, I had never seen a flood, and didn't realize how much damage that one could do.
<picard_pwns_kirk> A flood is not just a flood, it is a DoS attack.
<PriceChild> I suggest that next time someone suggests flooding the channel would be a good way to wake the ops up... you think longer about it.
<PriceChild> Have you read the IRC Guidelines?
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<picard_pwns_kirk> yes, sir.
<PriceChild> Do you promise to abide by them from now on?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I solemly swear that I will abide by the IRC guidelines from this time forward.
<picard_pwns_kirk> This will not happen again.
<PriceChild> You may rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic 
<Tm_T> :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> thank you.
<Tm_T> picard_pwns_kirk: and have good life in Ubuntu world
<picard_pwns_kirk> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<picard_pwns_kirk> whoops
<picard_pwns_kirk> thanks, Tm_T
<ompaul> !nvidia
 * ompaul wonders what the speed of the bot it
<ompaul> or is the bot asleep
<Tm_T> !ping
<Ubotwo> pong
<Tm_T> !coc > ighea
<Myrtti> Thanks
<Tm_T> noooooooo
<elkbuntu> mc44, what's the bet he comes here?
 * tonyyarusso is getting the feeling today that he's going to have to go tough-love on offtopic again soon
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, yeah, i just initiated, feel free to back me up
<Tm_T> Hene40: yes?
<Hene40> just cheking :)
<Tm_T> Hene40: then I like to ask you to part :)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I'm not in "doing anything" mode right at the moment (it's morning, and I'm on my way to work in like 90 seconds), but more in general.  The usual "oh hey, a new releases, neverending September aaaaa!"
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> but yes, it is time to scare off the numbnuts and take the channel back to some semblance of sanity
<tonyyarusso> :)
<jrib> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<jrib> oh it is you...
<jrib> !something > jrib (read the private message from ubotu)
<tonyyarusso> If anyone wants to earn the position of "Tony's favorite person of the day", read through all of the comments on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910 and it's 19 duplicates, do some testing and fiddling on your machine, and have a sane summary of a fix written up on the wiki when I get home from work in 9 hours.  Seriously, you'd really make my day if I could have my consoles back.  :)
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux-source-2.6.22 "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
<tonyyarusso> anyway, I'm off
<jrib> tonyyarusso: already done
<jrib> well except for the wiki part
<jrib> "#  blacklist vesafb" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer and "vesafb\nfbcon" (\n is an actual newline) in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and lastly, sudo update-initramfs -u
<jrib> if that works for you, you could add to wiki :)
<Hobbsee> oh yay, here's the calls for canonical to fix it, and zomg why havent you???
<gnomefreak> why is he not using drivers for his card (assuming they are in repos)
<gnomefreak> vesa has never supported framebuffer
<jrib> I get no tty's using nvidia driver without messing about
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<jrib> well I get them if I don't pass vga= to the kernel
<gnomefreak> vga shouldnt be default afaik
<jrib> it's not, but it is what I want
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> btw, why did the conference people all usually get given cloaks?
<Hobbsee> i remember that they did for paris, but i dont remember why
<elkbuntu> i thought we had them in sevilla too...
<mc44> Hobbsee: because lots of people joining from the same ip...
<Hobbsee> mc44: ahhh
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i dont know, i was cloaked :)
<Hobbsee> they're all coming from the same place here too
<popey> who is on duty in #ubuntu-classroom today?
<Hobbsee> you
<popey> heh
<popey> unfortunately I can't
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: iirc they did it for connection issues to freenode
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, true
<gnomefreak> about the UDS cloaks
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: which cloaks did we get last time?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i wasnt there but it was a UDS cloak or a sevilla cloak i dont remember off hand
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: can you look it up?  i dont have logs back that far
<gnomefreak> me neither but let me see if i can find out
<Hobbsee> cool
<elkbuntu> it was uds iirc
<gnomefreak> asac didnt remember either
<gnomefreak> i thought it was numberse/uds/sevilla/something
<gnomefreak> numbers*
<gnomefreak> but i dont remember 
<gnomefreak> one of the staff might now
<ompaul> it is an i line for the gig
<ompaul> ping richih or christel for it
<ompaul> or nalioth
<ompaul> it is needed or you will have a klined ip
<ompaul> seanw, see above and please help get the boston gig sorted I don't have enough details
<Raff7> lol
<Raff7> hi
<ompaul> how you be helped today Raff7 
<gnomefreak> ompaul: so devel cloaks will be klined (debian dev cloaks
<Raff7> ompaul?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no cloaks should be okay 
<seanw> ompaul, yeah, working on it thanks :)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ok cool
<ompaul> but it needs to be done
<ompaul> gnomefreak, cos some people don't use deb devel cloaks cos they are in several projects
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, gnomefreak, grepped my logs: doko (i=doko@conference/ubuntu-developer-summit/x-5a6f97f08e6a2e53) has joined #ubuntu-devel
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you there?
<gnomefreak> im here
<gnomefreak> ompaul: not at uds
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ah, cool.
<gnomefreak> i have court on the 31st
<ompaul> get doko to ping james trope 
<Tm_T> Raff7: what brings you here?
 * ompaul knows he just spelt that wrong
<Raff7> i need the link in the topic
<Raff7> ^^
<Raff7> bye
<ompaul> bye
<ciddy> pclinuxos is #1 on distrowatch for a reason
<Hobbsee> emailed staff, they're onto it
<ciddy> bye!
 * gnomefreak wonders how you define bye
<Tm_T> =)
 * gnomefreak has a feeling thats gonna happen in channels it can get in
<mc44> elkbuntu: you win :)
<Hobbsee> yay...
<elkbuntu> ompaul, ciddy is now a serial troll
<gnomefreak> has been for a while iirc
<elkbuntu> yep
<gnomefreak> thought we banned it months ago
<elkbuntu> we did, it changed nick and hostmask it seems
<gnomefreak> it == he or she or troll
<gnomefreak> ah
<elkbuntu> has itself not show its channels in /whois too
<cdm10> What happened to ubotu?
<Tm_T> cdm10: prolly took all our money and moved into Bahamas
<cdm10> ah...
<Hobbsee> oy!
<Hobbsee> it's really 3am now!
<ompaul> night night :)
<nalioth> did we get our i:line ?
<ompaul> nalioth, I think they did not 100% sure
<nalioth> anyone on moderating duty in -classroom?
<popey> i am kinda
<popey> but can't guarantee
<popey> flaking network at FOSSCamp
<nalioth> we're on display here to the world
<nalioth> practice what you preach and all that
<nalioth> when you op up and go idle for 5 hours+, that's not what we preach
<popey> who was that aimed at?
<nalioth> popey: look in -classroom
<Hobbsee> nalioth: we got the cloak, yes.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: no idea if there was an iline involved.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: so long as y'all all aint gonna be one mass kline, it's all good  :D
<Hobbsee> nalioth: :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well, i'm not there, so...
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i just saw people connecting from a strange IP address, and went "ohhhh...i know what's happening here"
 * no0tic is an ubuntu-it op ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<ompaul> no0tic, you're only saying that to try and head off the questions
<no0tic> ompaul, every time I join someone asks :)
<nalioth> Vorian: you just asking or are you moderating?
<Tm_T> =)
<Vorian> moderating
<Hobbsee> doesnt look to need moderating
<Vorian> erm
<Vorian> ok
<ompaul> no0tic, hmm that looks useful
<Vorian> pleia2, asked me to do the questions :)
<ompaul> ahh yeah Vorian always blaming the other guy ahh yeah ;-)
<Vorian> lol
<ompaul> its \o/ not to two arms up in the air
<ompaul> :)
<Vorian>  /o\
<Vorian> bowing
<Tm_T> which way?
<Vorian> hmm
<ompaul> Tm_T,  towards the server with the source on it of course
<Vorian> down I guess
 * ompaul tuts
<Tm_T> mooh
<ompaul>  _____________
<ompaul> < moooooooooo >
<ompaul>  -------------
<ompaul>         \   ^__^
<ompaul>          \  (oo)\_______
<ompaul>             (__)\       )\/\
<ompaul>                 ||----w |
<ompaul>                 ||     ||
 * ompaul grabs his leatherman and rips out the cold head soldering iront
<Vorian>     ___________	
<Vorian>    /.'_______` \ 	
<Vorian>   /( <_______`-'\ 	
<Vorian>   `.`.______  \.' 	
<Vorian>     `..-.___>.' 	
<Vorian>       `.__ .' 	
<Vorian>         `.' 		
 * Vorian hides
 * Dave2 hands ompaul some figlet|toilet to go with that cowsay
<Hobbsee> mmm...figlet.
<Hobbsee> mmm...cowsay
<Hobbsee> we must be ahvign another irc session block, to use cowsay, while jono's talking
<ompaul> Hobbsee, bad Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe :D
<Hobbsee> that was fun
<Hobbsee> except when we were told to put away our laptops :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<PriceChild> hmmm its women on..
<Hobbsee> yes
<PriceChild> desertc always seems creepy to me...
<Vorian> tsk tsk
<PriceChild> @now
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ciddy now banned in -offtopic
<nalioth> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> nalioth: just requesting a second cloak.  see staff@freenode.  no idea if anyone's around to push it thru
<jussi01> could someone +v me again in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<jussi01> thanks :)
<PriceChild> jussi01, if someone's opped in -classroom, poke them for it faster :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: k
<jdong> LjL: Ubotwo doesn't do bugs?
<PriceChild> jdong, nope sorry
<gnomefreak> yes he does sort of
<jdong> aww oh well
<PriceChild> *wonders what to think of yo mama jokes in -offtopic*
<gnomefreak> bug 33333
<jdong> PriceChild: yo mama so fat, makin joke 'bout her gets yo ass banned in -offtopic
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: they are offensive to users, this is why ubotu doestn do them anymore afaik
<gnomefreak> in official channels atleast
<jdong> PriceChild: how bad are they?
<jdong> as long as they aren't gross, I don't see the hurt.
<jdong> unless they're directed at someone's mother....
<ompaul> back from dinner - it was nice
<gnomefreak> but than you get the well you didnt ban him
<gnomefreak> needs to be =
<jdong> gnomefreak: lol this reminds me of working at a summer camp for 3rd graders
<PriceChild> meh I'm not taking any of that crap
<ompaul> jdong, pretty much
<jdong> "But but but Mr. Dong, bobby was runnign too"
<PriceChild> i don't care what i do to others...
<jdong> "And haha, your name is Mr. Dong. Hahaha"
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: we babysit them :(
 * jdong grumbles
<PriceChild> if they were doing something wrong then they pay
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> jdong: that was for you
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: ? lol
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: wrong completion
<gnomefreak> it was for jdong 
<joejaxx> oh ok
 * jdong is combing through envy source...
<jdong> so wait, what exactly does Envy break?
<jdong> ok, upgrades and kernel upgrades aside.
<jdong> it seems to script a pretty sensible way of deactivating LRM and installing latest binary drivers...
<jdong> (for those unfortunate souls to require that)
<gnomefreak> the bot is spitting out bugs in #launchpad maybe because full url was given
<jdong> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> see
<jdong> interesting
<gnomefreak> ;
<gnomefreak> )
<jdong> well... that doesn't help me be lazy!
<gnomefreak> dnope it doesnt ping seveas and see if ubotu is fixalbe
<ompaul> !troll
<Ubotwo> Factoid troll not found
<ompaul> meh
<jdong> !twss
<Ubotwo> Factoid twss not found
<jdong> aww
<jdong> !automatix
<Ubotwo> Automatix2 is third-party product which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<jdong> that's always there :)
<ompaul> the most important factoid
<jdong> lol
<ompaul> that is the guts of half an hour on irc trying to get the wording right
<jdong> ompaul: I think it was worth it
<ompaul> yeap
<jdong> the wording is now much more objective than before
<ompaul> hours went into it over time - then mjg59 came out with his "this is a crock" blog and that took out the good stuff
<ompaul> and got us what we have :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, did you let g0th back into #ubuntu?
<mneptok> Automatix burns Slavic villages and rapes poultry.
<PriceChild> ompaul, never stopped him did I?
<ompaul> oh 
<PriceChild> just removed
<ompaul> hwe is back 
<ompaul> ahh
<PriceChild> is he being crackful again? :/
<ompaul> don't know yet
<nalioth> PREACH IT, BROTHER MNEPTOK!!
<ompaul> mneptok, pm me I got something you should have a quick look at
<ompaul> this opening a tab when you get a pm back is a bug
<ompaul> I should be able to say start convo with mneptok and then it opens a new tab
<nalioth> ompaul: not using irssi?
<ompaul> nalioth, this is my home desktop machine so no
<nalioth> perhaps an upgrade is in order
<ompaul> mneptok, 4k to go
<ompaul> !gaim
<Ubotwo> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ompaul> !info gaim dapper
<PriceChild> !ohmy's been changed and needs editing for grammar... two ands :/
<Ubotwo> PriceChild: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PriceChild> shhh
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<Ubotwo> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> plus and after a comma... tut tut
<PriceChild> how about "Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly."
<Ubotwo> In Ubotwo, ebrahim said: !ubuntu-ir is the Iranian Ubuntu team
<PriceChild> ebrahim, we're having troubles with the bots currently, hence the backups so factoid editing isn't possible.
<PriceChild> I also don't think that factoid is really needed :/
<PriceChild> !ir
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<jdong> In Iran, we don't have Ubuntu teams, like in your country. We don't have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I do not know who has told you that we have it.
<jdong> ha, that meme never gets old
<PriceChild> Be quiet jdong.
 * jdong ducks
<Daviey> !-ohmy
<Ubotwo> ohmy is <alias> language - added by Spec on 2006-07-28 00:11:42
<ebrahim> jdong, You speak too politely...!
<jdong> ebrahim: I tend to be the antimatter of all things good around here ;-)
<ebrahim> thanks PriceChild
<ebrahim> jdong, :D
<PriceChild> He seemed nice :)
<Gary> seems odd to have nice people join here
 * ompaul leaves 
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> firestarter etc
<Gary> I need to find a decent interweb radio
<jussi01> Gary: what do you like to listen to?
<Gary> cheesy pop
<Gary> well just normal pop
<jussi01> Gary: ugh... if you like rock + "radio talk show comedy crap" + aussie music = triplem.com.au
<ompaul> jussi01, spell ac/dc
 * ompaul rofl
 * jussi01 sighs..
<ompaul> yeahhhh
<ompaul> triplem everytime I see that - remember that meme
<jussi01> Gary: for cheesy comercial pop stuff... http://www.foxfm.com.au/
<ompaul> Gary, triplem ain't too bad -- if you want trivial fm104.ie 
<Gary> damnit, none of these load up for me
<jussi01> Gary: got wmv codecs + flash etc
<jussi01> ??
<Gary> I thought I had
 * jussi01 wonders when the bot gets back...
<jussi01> Gary: try opening mms://66.70.119.243/3mmm with something
<jussi01> ie. amarok...
<nalioth> jussi01: eeeew
<jussi01> nalioth: shhh
<jussi01> nalioth: we know its evil codecs...
<ompaul> Gary, that would be totem
<jussi01> kde ftw
<jussi01> :P
<ompaul> jussi01, you need to see someone about that - may I suggest Jeff Waugh he should be toxic enough to turn you off it :)
 * ompaul shhs self
<jussi01> ompaul: lol
<mneptok> my life has attracted a lot of detritus
<nalioth> mneptok: barnacles on your carapace?
<mneptok> not all of it psychological
<jussi01> Gary: you get it working?
<Gary> nope
<mneptok> nalioth: yeah, and my sister's in Boston. so i'm going to rub them onto her.
<Gary> Couldn't start playback - Unknown playback error
<mneptok> no VCR? no videotapes. tow boxes gone.
<mneptok> *two
<PriceChild> is seveas going to boston?
<mneptok> no clue
<jussi01> Gary: weird. have you tried other media players? vlc/mplayer?
<Gary> not yet
<Gary> I got virgin playing, and thats okay
<jussi01> :)
 * mneptok hugs SomaFM
<jussi01> mneptok: ??
<mneptok> http://somafm.com
<ompaul> mneptok, calming the masses?
<jussi01> cool
 * jussi01 is now listening to somafm :)
<gnomefreak> is anyone not busy atm? i could use someone to post something to a ML like ubuntu-users list so i can test feature on Tbird
<gnomefreak> i cant do it as it has my email address in it
<PriceChild> !envy
<Ubotwo> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Tm_T> jrib: wasnt mrunangi banned?
<Tm_T> right
<jrib> didn't know
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> he is in my hilight
<Tm_T> on offtopic too
<Tm_T> as yo
<Tm_T> and in ubuntu
<PriceChild> ah wait he isn't banned in -offtopic is he....
<PriceChild> just the nickchange makes me think bad thoughts of him for some reason ;)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: he is
<PriceChild> gah....
<PriceChild> he got back into #ubuntu!!!!
<Tm_T> yed
<Tm_T> s
#ubuntu-ops 2007-10-28
<yo> ok
<yo> fine
<yo> wtf did i do
<PriceChild> yo, you were ban evading.
<yo> i wasnt ban evading
<yo> i conencted to the internet
<yo> opened xchat
<yo> the channels popped up
<PriceChild> Ok so why did you change nick and try to connect again?
<PriceChild> (and succeed because of my low irc foo)
<yo> youre what?
<yo> your*
<Tm_T> http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/unagi.txt
<yo> why is everyone so damn ban happy
<Tm_T> oooh its gone
<yo> i didnt do anything
<yo> i asked a simple question
<yo> wasnt causing any problems
<yo> wasnt planning on causing any problems
<PriceChild> Tm_T, I have it saved 8-)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: good
<PriceChild> yo, you want to join #ubuntu because of support right?
<yo> .....yea......
<PriceChild> because you need help?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I can grep his doings there too
<PriceChild> Right well you should have anticipated that before trolling #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and your attitude to me in pm last night.
<yo> great
<yo> i trolled
<yo> i gave you attitude
<yo> its over
<PriceChild> Or am I wrong again?
<Tm_T> nope
<yo> why do you have to string it out like this
<yo> i didnt do anything
<PriceChild> Are we all wrong again and you're right? :)
<yo> what do you want me to say
<yo> that you are a psychic and know what i was thinking?
<yo> no
<yo> im not going to say that
<yo> im going to say you are misunderstood
<yo> and that you dont give a crap
<yo> im sorry you cant handle that you are wrong about me
<yo> but i didnt do a fucking thing wrong
<yo> and its getting really annoying
<PriceChild> Watch the language please.
<yo> well what do you expect
<yo> youre driving me insane
<yo> i did nothing wrong
<yo> i was respectful
<yo> asked a simple question
<yo> and bam i get banned again
<yo> for nothing
<yo> what a shock
<Tm_T> you were ban evading
<yo> and you expect me to not be angry?
<yo> so thats why i was banned
<yo> for ban evading
<yo> WRONG!
<yo> i dont consider opening x chat ban evading
<PriceChild> After seemingly wasting all that time on you last night, trying to talk and sort out the situation, I don't expect much more tbh.
<PriceChild> yo, You knew exactly what you were doing by changing nicks.
<yo> ok....lets get on the same page again
<yo> since you cant seem to follow me
<yo> when i changed nicks i was getting around the ban
<yo> yes
<yo> i admit that
<yo> there
<yo> i admit it
<yo> but im not talking about that
<yo> follow me
<yo> ready?
<yo> here we go
<yo> the first ban
<yo> thats what im talking about
<yo> are we on the same page?
<yo> or are you going of on a tangent again
<yo> first ban
<yo> the first one
<yo> the one you did
<yo> that ban
<yo> yea
<Gary> not really, as you post so much it scrolls off
<gnomefreak> can we try full sentences please
<PriceChild> !enter | yo
<Ubotwo> yo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gnomefreak> ty
 * gnomefreak is spectator finally ;)
<PriceChild> Now yo. You have been banned for several offences, and then been rebanned after evading said bans.
<Tm_T> and gained to be in my hilight
<PriceChild> yo, I spoke with you for an hour or so last night about the issue, but seemed we could not agree on any compromise.
<PriceChild> yo, In our channels you do not get free speech as you wish. We do not condone behaviour or language that may make others feel uncomfortable in our channels. Whether you think there is anything wrong or not with what you said isn't the point... it could and was seen very differently to how you may or may not have wanted. That single issue though was not the cause for all this trouble. Your persistent attitude, op-
<PriceChild> flaming and ban evading have got us where we are now.
<PriceChild> are you trying to get around the mute?
<PriceChild> annoyed, In our channels you do not get free speech as you wish. We do not condone behaviour or language that may make others feel uncomfortable in our channels. Whether you think there is anything wrong or not with what you said isn't the point... it could and was seen very differently to how you may or may not have wanted. That single issue though was not the cause for all this trouble. Your persistent attitude
<PriceChild> , op-flaming and ban evading have got us where we are now.
<PriceChild> annoyed, I would strongly suggest that when I remove this mute, you calm down, refrain from accusing or threatening us, read "/msg ubotwo guidelines", and then come back later when you have regained your exposure if you would like to discuss it.
<PriceChild> exposure? gah composure
<annoyed> i was compromising
<annoyed> i told you that i felt bashed, attacked, misunderstood, and i dont deal well with confrontations
<annoyed> i did nothing wrong today
<PriceChild> You ban evaded.
<PriceChild> twice
<annoyed> once again
<PriceChild> you've admitted so above
<annoyed> let us forget the nick changing
<annoyed> im talking about the first time you banned me
<annoyed> i did nothing wrong
<gnomefreak> he was getting annoying
<PriceChild> how ironic
<annoyed> what did i do now
<annoyed> what is it you want me to say
<annoyed> because i refuse to let anyone tell me what i was thinking that day
<gnomefreak> 19:13 -!- annoyed [n=unagi@udp009716uds.hawaiiantel.net] has left #ubuntu-ops  [requested by PriceChild: "I'm not discussing this"]
<PriceChild> annoyed, I've told you what you've done wrong, why we have banned you. I've given you suggestions on what you should do to help yourself and I am completely fed up with you constantly denying everything.
<gnomefreak> annoyed: by the looks of it he wants it to stop
<annoyed> im fed up with no one listening and banning instead
<annoyed> wants what to stop?
<annoyed> i did nothing wrong!
<annoyed> i asked a question in #ubuntu
<annoyed> i didnt know that was against the rules
<gnomefreak> you are fighting something that you admitted to and it is over.
<PriceChild> *points* there!!!! he did it again!!!! he denied everything!
<annoyed> i believe im being misunderstood
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: do we ahve a bt on the first ban?
<annoyed> again
 * gnomefreak finds it hard to belive it was "just a question"
<annoyed> brb
<gnomefreak> @btlogin\
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, i think me, mnepto.k, elk.buntu, lj.l and a few others were all happy with it
<Tm_T> yes
<annoyed> <mrunagi> how can i rename a random named set of .JPG to .jpg
<gnomefreak> im not deniing it at all
<PriceChild> annoyed, you were ban evading, there was nothing wrong with your question.
<PriceChild> annoyed, please, PriceChild> annoyed, I've told you what you've done wrong, why we have banned you. I've given you suggestions on what you should do to help yourself and I am completely fed up with you constantly denying everything.
<annoyed> so you banned me the first time today for ban evading?
<gnomefreak> damn bots dead still
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, your cookies should still be good
<gnomefreak> thats if i didnt clean them
<Tm_T> heh
<annoyed> when you banned me the first time today was for ban evading?
<PriceChild> "today" could mean anything +-24 hours
<annoyed> within the past hour
<PriceChild> yeah that was for ban evading
<annoyed> yea
<annoyed> i didnt ban evade
<Tm_T> hum, how about ban just being against the rules?
<annoyed> what?
<PriceChild> If I remove you again you're going to come back again aren't you :/ I don't like banning people from here :(
<Tm_T> as far I have understood, you dont agree all the rules
<annoyed> no i do agree on the rules
<annoyed> and i want to follow the rules
<annoyed> the point is plain and simple that the original ban was unjust and a misunderstanding
<annoyed> my comment was misunderstood and i was banned for trying to explain
<Tm_T> annoyed: krhm, ban evading is always ban evading
<PriceChild> No you weren't annoyed.
<Seeker`> annoyed: You may not have intentionally ban evaded, but if you join the channel while you are supposed to be banned, it is still ban evasion
<PriceChild> annoyed, you were banned for a lot more than the comment.
<annoyed> you can try to tell me what my intentions were PriceChild but im sorry that you dont know what i was thinking
<PriceChild> Seeker`, he intentionally evaded and has admitted to it above.
 * Seeker` missed that
<annoyed> my god
<annoyed> this is really annoying
<PriceChild> I'll find that line for you where you admitted to it...
<Tm_T> noo :(
<gnomefreak> good timing my g/f just said it was over about something else
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: wha?
<Tm_T> no0tic: no youre not
<PriceChild> no0tic, can I help you?
<Seeker`> no0tic: how may we help you?
<gnomefreak> he banned annoyed at same time g/f said its over
<stdin> no0tic: can we help you? ;)
<gnomefreak> oh hell why doesnt everyone ask
<PriceChild> <yo> when i changed nicks i was getting around the ban
<PriceChild> <yo> yes
<PriceChild> <yo> i admit that
<PriceChild> <yo> there
<PriceChild> <yo> i admit it
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> nooooo
<PriceChild> I'm not spending another good hour on him tonight.
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i dont blame you
<jrib> no0tic: hi
<PriceChild> he's trying another nick already...
<no0tic> hi all
<gnomefreak> lol
<Tm_T> no0tic: see topic
<gnomefreak> hi no0tic 
<PriceChild> Tm_T, :)
<jrib> no0tic is an it op
<no0tic> ok I'll do
 * no0tic is an -it op :)
<PriceChild> jrib, we all know :)
<gnomefreak> it as i n -it
 * gnomefreak didnt know
<Seeker`> has he not been added to the access list yet
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, really?
<jrib> he must have an alias for it already
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: you do now :)
<no0tic> we'll I subscribed to next CC agenda to become ubuntu member
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yeah ive been really tied up in other crap to be here much
<Tm_T> heh
<PriceChild> We've had this joke going a few days where we still ask if we can help him, who are you etc.
<no0tic> *well :)
<Seeker`> no0tic: AFAIK, you dont need to be a member to have +v
<Seeker`> do you?
<jrib> is there a reason for not voicing him?
<Tm_T> Seeker`: nope
<stdin> no0tic: how's that perl script coming? :p
<PriceChild> Seeker`, member of the ubuntu-irc team is meant to be it...
<Tm_T> yes
<PriceChild> I don't think that strictly holds though.
<no0tic> stdin, I'm learning perl to do that..
<jrib> or do we just want to keep the joke going? :)
<Tm_T> jrib: ssssshhh
 * gnomefreak gave up perl for the most part  "thank god"
<Tm_T> dont blow it
<no0tic> Seeker`, I'd like to become a mamber anyway :)
<gnomefreak> gave up learning perl that is
<no0tic> Seeker`, *member
<Gary> PriceChild, you have more patience than I do
<Seeker`> PriceChild: is there a process to join the ubuntu-irc team? I just clicked "join this team" on launchpad and someone approved me
<Tm_T> Seeker`: thats the process =)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, I guess its council approval....
<Gary> no one approved me :'(
<Seeker`> fair enough
<PriceChild> Seeker`, the team isn't really defined etc.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: it is now days?
<Tm_T> oh right, we have council
 * Tm_T keeps forgetting that
<PriceChild> hehe
<no0tic> Tm_T, when will it be?
<Tm_T> what will?
<Tm_T> council? no idea
<Tm_T> its not in fridge calendar
<Tm_T> shame
<PriceChild> We haven't scheduled a next meeting.
<PriceChild> We should do.
 * gnomefreak thought people were in council than find out they are not :(
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, who?
<Seeker`> who is on the council?
<PriceChild> sorry Seeker` didn't see earlier message
<gnomefreak> iirc its hobbsee or elky i think hobbsee
<PriceChild> me, elkbunt.u, nal.ioth, lj.l, seve.as
<gnomefreak> yeah what happened to hobbsee?
<PriceChild> This DID go through the ubuntu-irc ML and several announcements in here.
<PriceChild> She didn't want to do it gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> she was voted and accepted
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Gary> anyways it is my bedtime, night all
<gnomefreak> night
<PriceChild> see you Gary 
<Seeker`> nn gnomefreak 
<Seeker`> *garu
<Seeker`> dont forget about the clocks changing
<Gary> lol
<Seeker`> woo for an extra hour in bed
<gnomefreak> does it cost money to use VoIP and how is it billed to pc bill or phone bill?
<Tm_T> ?
<gnomefreak> like to make a call using skype
<gnomefreak> is it free?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> if its voip-voip
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: to other VOIP users, usually yes
<Seeker`> VOIP - landline usually incurrs some cost
<gnomefreak> ah ok than i need to find out how this UDS is gonna run if they even offer it here
<gnomefreak> - here + this time
<PriceChild> gah unagi's drawn me into a convo again
<jdong> PriceChild: don't waste your time
<Seeker`> PriceChild: /wc?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: tell him to talk to me
<PriceChild> What kind of person do you think he is?
<gnomefreak> tell him to get bent
<Tm_T> PriceChild: tell him to talk to me
<PriceChild> haha
<jdong> PriceChild: tell him there's this hot asian kid trying out the whole heteroflexible thing and would love to exchange dirty pics with him if he continues
<jdong> that'll probably stop him.
<PriceChild> shh now jdong :)
 * gnomefreak wonders if ther eis a guide to building packages for windows on linux or windows
<gnomefreak> brb searching ;(
<PriceChild> Hope you all have a great day tomorrow.
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you too :)
<Tm_T> btw unagi is now ubuntu_lord
<gnomefreak> yep hes in -bugs
<Tm_T> and in #kubuntu and in #ubuntu-fi 
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> he should know to use one of the image apps to rename it mv will rename it but it wont change the content
<tonyyarusso> jrib: o rly?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: yep
<tonyyarusso> jrib: For Gutsy Final?  I saw there was a fix for one of the tribes, but then that it no longer worked in the beta, and that's about where I stopped reading.
<gnomefreak> the clocks change tonight?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: here atleast
<Tm_T> 0327 <ubuntu_lord> i dont want to cause any problems and never did
<Tm_T> 0328 <ubuntu_lord> i have always loved the ubuntu community but this whole ordeal is enough for me to reformat my drive and switch to another flavor of linux
<jrib> tonyyarusso: yeah, I read through it all because I really wanted my TTYs
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I think so?
<gnomefreak> ill check
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Any particular comment to look at to get the real answer?
<tonyyarusso> ie, which fix worked, out of the dozens of responses?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: can't remember which one it was
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Aww... so you're going to make me backup my intramfs and test things anyway?
<gnomefreak> niv. 4th here
<Pici> For the US: In 2007, daylight saving time (DST) was extended in the United States. DST started on March 11, 2007, which was three weeks earlier than usual, and it will end on November 4, 2007, which is one week later than usual (more details on the new DST start and end times can be found here). This results in a new DST period that is four weeks longer than in previous years.
<gnomefreak> s/niv/nov
<jrib> tonyyarusso: well, just try what worked for me
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Oh, you remember that?  Sure - summary?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, well good luck to him then
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I always have good luck
 * Pici goes back to lurking around
<elkbuntu> i mean to unagi
<jrib> tonyyarusso: ah, I didn't hilight you, but it is at the same time I said "done".  If you don't have the message, let me know and I'll check my scrollback
<jrib> "#  blacklist vesafb" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer and "vesafb\nfbcon" (\n is an actual newline) in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and lastly, sudo update-initramfs -u
<jrib> tonyyarusso: ^
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Ah - I have the timestamp too :)
<tonyyarusso> jrib: you mean remove the # in the blacklist or add it?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: add it
<jrib> tonyyarusso: "blacklist vesafb" --> "#  blacklist vesafb"
 * tonyyarusso looks
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Ah, I get it now.
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Would I want to enable radeonfb or just use vesafb?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: he's coming monday asking nicely if he can join #ubuntu
<Tm_T> or so he promised
<gnomefreak> inso: something we can help you with tonight?
<Tm_T> his realname :(
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i know but didnt know if he was forwarded here
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: me neither
<Tm_T> 0341 <ubuntu_lord> ok have a great day
<Tm_T> hah, I taimed him!
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, not necessarily...
<gnomefreak> inso: can we help you?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: oh I did, for this moment atleast =)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: cant talk about future :(
<elkbuntu> heh
<Pici> gnomefreak: realname & ident
<gnomefreak> Pici: that was very easy but i asked HIM
<Pici> k ;)
<gnomefreak> was he +f'ed here?
<gnomefreak> or just joined
 * gnomefreak goes to bed night all
<elkbuntu> dunno. *nigger*@* is d banned from #ubuntu, and it's the same guy the ban was applied to. chanserv autobanned him, i upgraded it to a +d
<elkbuntu> niggerin is truncated version of niggerinabox, btw
<jdong> no0tic: can we help you?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: than i leave it to you since your up and im heading to bed ;)
<jdong> ;-)\
<Tm_T> no0tic: see topic
<no0tic> :D mozilla-mplayer keeps crashing X
<jdong> lol until no0tic gets his +v we'll continue messing with him
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, no0tic is an -it op
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I know
<no0tic> elkbuntu, I think everybody knows :)
<Tm_T> our way to expression of caring
<Tm_T> no0tic <3
<no0tic> I'm a bit scared
<Tm_T> well that one poor sentence
<Tm_T> s
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: heheh
<tonyyarusso> We should have ubotu set up to do heralds in here, so when no0tic joins ubotu can say "no0tic is an op on #ubuntu-it"
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: and miss all fun?
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, lol :) it could do so with every -XX op around :)
<Tm_T> check access lists and inform after it
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: of course; didn't you get the memo?  There's no fun here.
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: sorry, I slept over morning briefing
<tonyyarusso> meh, checking access lists would be more complicated than manually configuring per nick, which is how the forum plugin works.
<no0tic> jdong, just to be precise.. I don't want +v here.. You want me to have one! :)
<Tm_T> :(
<tonyyarusso> s/forum/herald/....not sure where that came from
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: both works
<Tm_T> hmm
<no0tic> split!
<jdong> umm... is it normal for a netsplit to last this long?
<jdong> well this sucks... nickserv is not on this end of the split....
<Tm_T> nice
<jdong> I feel like one of those nuclear holocaust survivors
<jdong> the world is empty
<jdong> lol
<Tm_T> :(
<jdong> aah http://freenode.org/ is down!
<jdong> the world is ending!
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<Tm_T> I cant get op rights
<jdong> Tm_T: I'm pretty sure chanserv is knocked out too
<jdong> on our side of the split
<Tm_T> yes
<no0tic> yes
<Tm_T> thats exactly my problem
<jdong> has freenode been really split-happy recently?
<Tm_T> nope
<no0tic> no
<Tm_T> just this one
<jdong> my logs show we've netsplit like 4 times the past 2 days
<jdong> of course most of the times only 1 or 2 people left
<jdong> looks like it's not over; irssi just recorded another split...
<LadiesMan217> yeah, this is odd
<jdong> LadiesMan217: nice nick?
<jdong> pfft and he leaves on me
<jdong> 22:50 < KingPython> but from support channel ,they said me you must to ask this  question to developer chanel
<jdong> heh. and of course, not in my logs
<jdong> I doubt the netsplit is to blame
<jdong> whoo
<Tm_T> chanserv up
<jdong> whoo
<jdong> shields up, weapons online.
<no0tic> eheh
<Tm_T> no its not
<jdong> it's working for me...
<Tm_T> ok its up
<Tm_T> still didnt get hat on #kubuntu 
<Tm_T> finally!
 * Tm_T is waiting for some information about this happening
 * jdong too
<nalioth> Tm_T: i've told you before, "don't unplug your computer"
<Vorian> lol
<jdong> nalioth probably tried another torrent with KTorrent ;-)
<Tm_T> !ping
<Ubotwo> pong
<Tm_T> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<nalioth> why are there two bots here?
<nalioth> er, never mind
<nalioth> Tm_T is tricking me again
<Tm_T> I am not
<Ubotwo> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<J-_> How did I abuse the system?
<Tm_T> I didnt notice any real reason to call ops
<J-_> well, whatever - I thought the channel was suppose to be family-friendly?
<Tm_T> yes, true
<J-_> I don't think that was family friendly
<Tm_T> I dont even know what that did mean
<J-_> The logs will say what was discussed.
<J-_> Or are there not any logs?
<jdong> Tm_T: some of the innuendos were a bit over the top
<Tm_T> jdong: I see
<jdong> maybe not enough to call ops...
<jdong> but still more vulgar than even I'd want to see
<nalioth> overlords and kittens
 * jdong goes back to his backup ritual
<Hobbsee> gnomefre1k: ?
 * Hobbsee is not on the council.
<Tm_T> :)
<popey> moo
<Tm_T> poo
<popey> foo
<Hobbsee> hiya popey!
<Hobbsee> what are you doing up?
<popey> yo!
<popey> just got back from a bar
<popey> been out drinking with jono and his bitches
<Tm_T> :(
<popey> feel the irony
<no0tic> goodnight
<Tm_T> :((
 * elkbuntu whimpers that she's missing the uds fun :(
<Hobbsee> yeah :(
<Hobbsee> it sucks
 * Tm_T always miss uds fun
 * elkbuntu cries on Hobbsee's shoulder
 * elkbuntu returns to cleaning the flat
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: have fun, I'm doing that third day in a row now or so
 * Hobbsee cuddles elkbuntu
<mneptok> UDS what-now? :/
<Hobbsee> mneptok: please kill kmos, btw
<mneptok> whowha?
 * mneptok /lastlogs
<Hobbsee> mneptok: #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> read the entire thing
<mneptok> well, i want to do some other stuff this weekend
<Hobbsee> just the part from the first kmos reference to the last
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, he still hasnt a clue in the world?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no, it gets far better than that.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: he doesnt believe he should have to learn to do things right, as he's only a user trying to help, and he's nto trying to become a MOTU.
<Madpilot> someone trying packaging and failing?
<Tm_T> :(
<mneptok> http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/moon_phases.phtml
<mneptok> coulda guessed.
<Madpilot> mneptok, there's a Gnome panel app that has moon info
<Madpilot> I run it because it shows UTC
<Tm_T> yoman_43: how cool you are?
<nalioth> ya know, it's nice having an OS that has uptime measured in months/years.  Does anyone know a graphical browser that can go months/years w/o flaking?
<Tm_T> hmm, Konqueror without flash/java =
<Tm_T> ?
<jdong> nalioth: konqueror
<nalioth> jdong: BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz
<nalioth> it fails.
<jdong> seriously?
<jdong> it's the most long-term stable browser for me....
<jdong> firefox needs to be kicked every day or two
 * nalioth hasn't used firefox in years
<nalioth> galeon only goes a couple of weeks
<jdong> galeon's still actively developed?
<Tm_T> I dont have same build of Konqueror longer than some days =)
<nalioth> jdong: um, yes.
<jdong> nalioth: didn't know that... the last time I heard from them was like a year ago, and they were intending on writing extensions to epiphany and fuse together
<Jordan_U> Whatever rss feed ubotu/two/3 uses for package info is down
<Jordan_U> ubot3 info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot3> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jordan_U> Or not :)
<Jordan_U> Strange, it seems it just doesn't work in a private message
<ubot3> In #ubuntu, rom10 said: UBot3 What is the reason for getting Error 104 when I run startx
<Madpilot> the bots are being strange
<Madpilot> neither ubot3 nor Ubotwo are processing "info" or "find" commands properly
<Madpilot> ubot3, info gedit
<ubot3> gedit: official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 824 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, same bug as you just ran into - didn't notice your comment
<Madpilot> Ubotwo, find gedit
<Ubotwo> Madpilot: Error: "find" is not a valid command.
<Madpilot> there we go ^^^
<Madpilot> not just in PM, then
<Madpilot> ubot3, find gedit
<ubot3> Found: gedit-plugins, moaggedit, gedit, gedit-common, gedit-dev
<Jordan_U> Madpilot, ubot3 works in channels but not PM, ubotwo works in PM ( with error ) and not in channels :)
<Madpilot> well, between the pair of them they've got everything covered, at least  :|
<Madpilot> fun
<Fujitsu> Is Seveas not contactable at the moment?
<Madpilot> @now amsterdam
<Madpilot> meh, that's busted too. 
<Madpilot> it's early Sunday morning his timezone
<Tm_T> Madpilot: hug me
<Fujitsu> It has been gone for a while now, though.
<Madpilot> hmm?
<Tm_T> 0635
<jdong> ok, I'm tired, bed.
<Tm_T> jdong: nighty night
<jdong> someone deal with computer123 in -offtopic
<jdong> joined, spammed a youtube link, bugs everyone to go see it
<jdong> *sigh* for the sake of my health I'm looking away from that channel
<jdong> it somehow reminds me of an AOL chat room
<Tm_T> jdong: GO 
<Tm_T> you need sleep anyway
<jdong> :) nighty night
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> well that was polite
<Tm_T> pretty please + request
<Moniker42> how would i undo a lart (from seveas' chanserv script) without using the chanserv script?
<Tm_T> lart?
<Moniker42> iirc the /cs L nick command combines several bans...
<Tm_T> I see
<Moniker42> and the /cs u nick command combines a few unbans too :P
<ompaul> reapply one at a time to the ip or name or whatever
<ompaul> or /cs u a full part of the ban not the nick
<Hobbsee> ooo!
<Hobbsee> anyone else seen today's deb-a-dday yet?
<elkbuntu> no?
<ompaul> uptime | cowthink -d
<ompaul> hehehehe
<Hobbsee>  __________________________________
<Hobbsee> < Now who can i set on fire today? >
<Hobbsee>  ----------------------------------
<Hobbsee>       \                    / \  //\
<Hobbsee>        \    |\___/|      /   \//  \\
<Hobbsee>             /0  0  \__  /    //  | \ \    
<Hobbsee>            /     /  \/_/    //   |  \  \  
<Hobbsee>            @_^_@'/   \/_   //    |   \   \ 
<Hobbsee>            //_^_/     \/_ //     |    \    \
<ompaul> :)
<Hobbsee>         ( //) |        \///      |     \     \
<Hobbsee>       ( / /) _|_ /   )  //       |      \     _\
<Hobbsee>     ( // /) '/,_ _ _/  ( ; -.    |    _ _\.-~        .-~~~^-.
<Hobbsee>   (( / / )) ,-{        _      `-.|.-~-.           .~         `.
<Hobbsee>  (( // / ))  '/\      /                 ~-. _ .-~      .-~^-.  \
<Hobbsee>  (( /// ))      `.   {            }                   /      \  \
<Hobbsee>   (( / ))     .----~-.\        \-'                 .~         \  `. \^-.
<Hobbsee>              ///.----..>        \             _ -~             `.  ^-`  ^-_
<Hobbsee>                ///-._ _ _ _ _ _ _}^ - - - - ~                     ~-- ,.-~
<elkbuntu> lol
<Hobbsee>                                                                   /.-~
<jrib> ugh every day I meet new people in #ubuntu who make me want to help in #ubuntu less and less
<Tm_T> :(
<ompaul> jrib, then take a break and don't burn out 
<ompaul> :)
<jussi01> grrr
<jussi01> I have my client set to auto identify, but still, I join channels with: [14:07] --> You have joined the channel #ubuntu-ops (n=jussi@dyn3-82-128-185-129.psoas.suomi.net).
<jussi01> anyone know hw to make my cloak come, not the ip etc?
<PriceChild> jussi01, are you using xchat?
<PriceChild> I don't use xchat's functions for auto identify, channel joins etc.
<jussi01> PriceChild: no. Konversation
<PriceChild> meh i'm sure the same still applies
<PriceChild> I tell xchat when it connects to freenode, to run .xchat/autojoin, which then identifys me, messages chanserv to invite me to +i channels, then joins me to everything.
<PriceChild> In that order.
<jussi01> oh..
<Hobbsee> jussi01: /msg nickserv identify foobar in the server window
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah. Im identified. butwhen I start knoversation, it joins channels before it identifies me...
<Hobbsee> i know.
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry, stick in the freenode p/w in the p/w window on the server thing
<PriceChild> jrib, how long have you been an operator here? What channels are you in?
<PriceChild> hmmm #ubuntu at least
<PriceChild> ping LjL nalioth you guys happy with me accepting jrib's launchpad application... seen as he's been an op forever? :)
<jrib> PriceChild: around march/april
<PriceChild> oh and elkbuntu ^
<PriceChild> *didn't scroll up enough on user list*
<Amaranth> jussi01: put in your nickserv password for the server password
<Amaranth> jussi01: you'll connect identified
<Amaranth> oh, Hobbsee already said that
 * jussi01 hugs Hobbsee and Amaranth
<Hobbsee> :)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, mind backing me up in -offtopic?
<elkbuntu> or Amaranth, or anyone around who can
<Hobbsee> i'm not in there
<elkbuntu> just removed malv
<PriceChild> looks
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, eugenics, nazi schemes and brave new world on crack kinda discussion
<PriceChild> meh, you warned them
<elkbuntu> yeah, several times
<Jucato> hm... ubotu's on leave?
<elkbuntu> Jucato, seveas is MIA
<Jucato> oh.... :(
 * Jucato hopes he's ok
<PriceChild> Does anyone know if he's going to UDS?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, dunno. if he was i would assume he'd be there and have connected by now
<ompaul> he not going from the attendance sheet
<PriceChild> I'm sure he'll be back soon :)
<elkbuntu> oooh... thunder and rain getting loud
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, you ok with adding jrib to ubuntu-irc on launchpad?
<ompaul> I am 
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, he's not there already?
<ompaul> but who am I :)
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, I was surprised too :)
<PriceChild> ompaul, you know how it is, I'd rather a majority agreement of the council before doing something the "council" does. :)
<jussi01> someone call Dennis :P !
<elkbuntu> jussi01, we need to find out wtf is up with him anyway
<PriceChild> meh stop worrying people
<PriceChild> *is not going to grep logs for his phone number*
<jussi01> elkbuntu: he has posted his phone no online...
<jussi01> +31 252 353 46
<PriceChild> jussi01, seriously... he's been gone a couple of days... big deal :)
<PriceChild> Not a reason to be posting his number in a publically logged channel.
<jussi01> PriceChild: we are publicly logged in here?
 * jussi01 blushes
<jussi01> crap... didnt see the log  bot..
 * jussi01 sighs... me and my big mouth...
<ompaul> PriceChild, I sent you a pm
<ompaul> jussi01, yes it happened around jan after someone and me had a disagreement, it is said that if you travel into space far enough you can still hear the door slam 
<elkbuntu> gaaah, awalton is a regular lunatic
<ompaul> na he biggin it up
<elkbuntu> eh?
<elkbuntu> translate please, homie?
<PriceChild> innit
<Dave2> innit.d
<ompaul> PriceChild, :)
<ompaul> playing to the crowd methinks
<elkbuntu> "(unless related to software licencing)" is basically what we're discussing, ompaul 
<ompaul> ahh 
<ompaul> so i suppose then he is wrong
<ompaul> it is anarchy 
<elkbuntu> yeah, i know it's anarchy, but it's technically not o4o
<elkbuntu> what amuses me is that most people confuse plagiarism with copyright infringement. the former is far more destructive than breaking a law
<elkbuntu> how the heck does mjr survive in the real world?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, you may need to intervene, since i think if i try, i will only implode the world
<PriceChild> *waves*
<PriceChild> How can I help mjr?
<mjr> Actually I came to hang and see what kind of people and policies there are around the channels, for comparison studies. (I am the owner of -fi, incidentally.)
<PriceChild> ompaul, in a skirt....... hmm
<PriceChild> !guidelines | mjr 
<Ubotwo> mjr: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> mjr, those are the guidelines that we ask users to follow.
<PriceChild> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines are the operator guidelines surprisingly enough
<mjr> indeed, though the interpretation often seems funny at best, arbitrary at worst (though also, the strictness of the rules would make their consistent application counterproductive)
<PriceChild> mjr, the guidelines were purposefully written as guidelines, and so several parts are open to interpretation such as the definition of trolling.
<PriceChild> mjr, We make decisions on a case by case basis.
<mjr> indeed
<PriceChild> If anyone believes that an something has happenned which shouldn't have, then they are more than welcome to /join here and discuss the situation in a calm manner.
<elkbuntu> emphasis on 'calm'
<PriceChild> For the recent activities in -offtopic, several users were given several warnings.
<PriceChild> Right I'm popping off for a bit elkbuntu you staying and watching -offtopic?
<elkbuntu> oh crap. the bantracker is teh dead
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, see backup
<elkbuntu> eh?
<elkbuntu> there's a backup of it?
<jussi01> cripes... -offtopic is looking fun atm...
<jussi01> elkbuntu: I dont know how you deal with that...
<elkbuntu> jussi01, waiting for them to slip up
<jussi01> elkbuntu: hehe.... 
 * jussi01 sighs... some people....
<iobelisk> hi, for some reason i was banned from the #ubuntu channel, may i ask why?
<Tm_T> jussi01: what did he ask?
<LjL> iobelisk, !ops is not to be used to call the ops' attention on your question. ops are not necessarily even experts on any subject (although we'd like to think they are), they're just ops. !ops is for emergencies.
<iobelisk> okay, so i did not know that. why not say that instead of banning me?
<iobelisk> banning me from the ubuntu channel keeps me away from a lot of useful information, that's pretty harsh man
<elkbuntu> iobelisk, because a warning only incites every silly person to copy, unfortunately
<Tm_T> oh, I see
<jussi01> Tm_T: you missed the fun... -offtopic
<LjL> iobelisk: because knowing that a factoid called "!ops" exists, and abusing it, generally means you're doing it on purpose.
<iobelisk> well, i only came to know of !ops yesterday when i had a question nobody could answer and somebody else called on it on my behalf, and my question was answered. so i figured i'd do the same today because i'd been asking my question around for some time and nobdy was able to help me
<LjL> iobelisk: i don't think someone called on it on your behalf... i guess someone called it because there was a channel emergency, totally unrelated to your question...
<iobelisk> no, the person called it as "!ops | iobelisk"
<LjL> iobelisk: then i guess either *you* were misbehaving, or the person was an idiot
<iobelisk> and then an op called on me, i asked my question and it actually got answered.
<iobelisk> oh
<Tm_T> iobelisk: 
<Tm_T> 1626 -!- Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage |
<Tm_T> iobelisk: did you look channel topic?
<iobelisk> tm_t, i realise i need to be patient, but i've been in there the past two hours almost, answering other peoples questions and hoping somebody would answer mine too. i have looked pretty extensively on the forum and google and have been unable to resolve it over there which is why i came here
<iobelisk> now, is there a way for me to get back on the ubuntu channel or are you guys going to keep me off of there?
<Tm_T> iobelisk: yes, read those links there ;)
<Hobbsee> and the ops are not the ones who are to be called to answer your wishes.
<LjL> iobelisk: i'll let you in, hold on a second though
<Hobbsee> we dont even know everything.
<iobelisk> well, banning somebody from the ubuntu channel is acutally a big deal, maybe you should atleast talk to the person before doing so
 * Hobbsee suspects you just got forwarded here?
<LjL> iobelisk: it's a big deal? it's an IRC command that can be undone in a second if wanted.
<iobelisk> well, not undone by me. by you. no?
<LjL> iobelisk: anyway, would you happen to have a log of when somebody called !ops | iobelisk? i'd like to see what happened then
<LjL> iobelisk: yes, by me. but nobody's saying i won't undo it, i'd just like to make sure that you understand why you shouldn't call !ops like that, and what the channel guidelines are, and that you weren't doing it on purpose
<Hobbsee> iobelisk: it would be futile to have this discussion in a busy channel like #ubuntu, no?
<iobelisk> ljl, im not sure, it happened yesterday or the day before, that is when i even knew of !ops, and the guy who called it really was not an idiot either, he did try to answer my question, but coud'nt,
<iobelisk> hobbsee, there is something called private message, yes?
<LjL> iobelisk: where you called 'iobelisk' yesterday (or when it happened) too? because i cannot find it in my own logs
<LjL> iobelisk: indeed, nobody stopped you from PM'ing me
<iobelisk> yes, either iobelisk, or iobelix
<LjL> ah i'll try iobelix
<LjL> hm still no luck :|
<iobelisk> does konversation keep a log on my computer somewhere, i'll try to look for it if that is the only way i can get back on the channel
<LjL> iobelisk: i'm not sure if it does by default, but if it does, it's in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/
<iobelisk> ljl, yeah, there are no logs over there.
<Hobbsee> it does
<Hobbsee> and ti's nto there anymnore
<LjL> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> appears to be at ~/.logs
<LjL> uh i still have them in the old place
<iobelisk> ok, so am i still banned or what?
<LjL> though i suppose that can be because i upgraded from feisty and/or am using SVN
<Tm_T> LjL: youre old
<LjL> iobelisk: no, you're not
<iobelisk> so i can go back in there?
<iobelisk> i'm in there, thanks
<iobelisk> bye
<LjL> iobelisk: however, i'd like to make sure that you read the channel guidelines carefully, because if something unconvincing happens again, well
<LjL> !etiquette > iobelisk    (iobelisk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !guidelines > iobelisk    (iobelisk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !coc > iobelisk    (iobelisk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> iobelisk: please make sure you check those out
<iobelisk> okay i will
<iobelisk> one question
<iobelisk> if a channel topic is set, all conversation should be directed within that topic?
<Tm_T> depends on the channel and topic
<LjL> iobelisk: hm? you mean like, if the channel topic says "Official Ubuntu support channel", you should only ask/reply to Ubuntu support questions - then yes
<elkbuntu> generally yes. #ubuntu is for support talk only, #ubuntu-offtopic is for well-behaved and family-friendly non-support talk
<iobelisk> thanks
<Tm_T> PriceChild: you around?
<LjL> i think he's lying
<Tm_T> LjL: I too
<Tm_T> LjL: couldnt find it
<LjL> neither my logs, nor fabbione's, have !ops | iobelanything in the past three days
<elkbuntu> LjL, scanning my logs now
<LjL> elkbuntu: could try something like grep -A 20 -B 20 "\!ops" | grep obeli
<LjL> (which, on my machine, doesn't give anything relevant)
<elkbuntu> i found the section that could have confused him
<elkbuntu> or at least a section
<LjL> anyway i still don't know who reverted the changes i had made to !ops (adding something like "USE ONLY IN EMERGENCIES"). whoever did might have had the best of reasons, but i think it'd be better to have something like that in it...
<Tm_T> LjL: in hwere?
<LjL> Tm_T: in the !ops factoid. last time something like this (i.e. someone claiming they "thought it was just to see who the ops were", or variations of that) happened, i edited the factoid to make it clear that it should only ever be used in emergencies
<Hobbsee> LjL: can we get a bot in #ubuntu-desktop please
<LjL> Hobbsee: please /msg ubotwo register hobbsee password
<Hobbsee> LjL: done
<LjL> Hobbsee: you should be able to ask it to join
<Hobbsee> LjL: thanks!
<Hobbsee> Ubotwo: version
<Ubotwo> Hobbsee: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.1+darcs.  The newest version available online is 0.83.3.
<LjL> wasn't it muted in this channel?
<Hobbsee> wow, old one :)
<Hobbsee> apparently not.  oh well
<LjL> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<LjL> well i guess it won't hurt to let it speak until ubotu comes back
<Hobbsee> whenver that is
<LjL> Hobbsee: it's weird. there was a server split - actually, i think a server death - where few people went down, including both ubotu and ubotwo
<LjL> ubotwo wouldn't rejoin either, it tried to connect to irc.freenode.org but got stuck on trying
<Ubotwo> LjL: Error: "wouldn't" is not a valid command.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<elkbuntu> heh
<LjL> one would figure there is a timeout, but..
<LjL> i joined ubotwo manually to a server that i knew worked, otherwise it'd still be trying to connect to irc.freenode.net i suspect
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, btw, have they decided on the titles for the alphas yet?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i think just calling them "alpha foo" etc
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> they could call them siege or sedge or hedge, why 'alpha'? :(
<elkbuntu> a siege of herons sounds pretty damn cool to me
<Hobbsee> because people didnt seem to think they had bugs, or something.
<elkbuntu> oh
<elkbuntu> :(
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you pinged me?
<LjL> fyi, !info <package> doesn't work (while !find seems to), and to trigger a bug, you need "launchpad bug #number", not just "bug #number"
<elkbuntu> LjL, check your and fabbiones logs for around 09:50:00 utc
<elkbuntu> (yesterday)
<gnomefreak> LjL: like launchpad bug #11111?
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 11111 in kernel-package "Grubs menu.lst gets overwritten every time a kernel update is done" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11111
<elkbuntu> launchpad bug 100000
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<elkbuntu> hehhee
<gnomefreak> i guess so (should it do it while talking to someone else?
<elkbuntu> mpt is too funny
<LjL> :)
<elkbuntu> LjL, did you find the log section?
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah, at least, ubotu does that too
<LjL> elkbuntu: nope, timestamp please?
<gnomefreak> it does?
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> LjL, check your and fabbiones logs for around 09:50:00 utc
<Hobbsee> haha
<LjL> gnomefreak: think so - though only in certain channels, not in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> LjL: right
<LjL> elkbuntu: oh sorry, missed it
<elkbuntu> no prob
<LjL> elkbuntu: 9:50 today? (fabbione's *are* UTC right?)
<elkbuntu> LjL, yesterday, sorry
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes
<LjL> elkbuntu: ehm, i still can find neither !ops nor iobelisk around that time...
<elkbuntu> LjL, pm me your email address
<elkbuntu> i cant find it in fabbione either, but it's in my logs
<LjL> weird
<LjL> maybe a netsplit?
<elkbuntu> my thought too
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: pastebin please :)
<LjL> fabbione was definitely logging an active channel at 9:50
<LjL> my stupid irc proxy doesn't timestamp *dates*, only h/m... bah
<jdong> LjL: does it at least stamp date changes?
<elkbuntu> ljl sent
<LjL> jdong: obviously not :) anyway i know my irc proxy sucks in many other ways, i should just get around to setting up something better
<elkbuntu> LjL, you get it?
<ompaul> no0tic, how can we help you
 * ompaul runs
<ompaul> :)
 * no0tic is an -it op
<ompaul> a bit slow today :)
<no0tic> :)
<jdong> haha
<LjL> elkbuntu: yep, and i have it in my logs actually, but for 12:50 (which would be 10:50 UTC) rather than 11:50... and it's nowhere to be found in fabbione's
<elkbuntu> LjL, fsking daylight savings
<LjL> elkbuntu: yeah but daylight saving would bring me one hour *closer* to UTC... oh well
 * ompaul <3 daylight savings I get to say cool stuff like, spring forward, fall back :)
<elkbuntu> LjL, but it confused me at this end
<elkbuntu> LjL, but for a confused newbie, i can see how he could have misinterpreted that string of happenings
<LjL> elkbuntu: yeah, although it doesn't take rocket science to see that someone was spamming and !ops was called because of that... anyway, one more reason IMHO to put a clear warning into the factoid
<no0tic> thanks! :)
<ompaul> no0tic, we have to stop the confustion 
<Tm_T> no0tic: who are you?
<ompaul> Tm_T, someone with a voice
 * ompaul rofl
<no0tic> Tm_T, I'm +v here :P
<elkbuntu> LjL, yeah. lets do a council vote, email to the list? i'm going to bed
<LjL> ompaul: hi, how may we help you?
<elkbuntu> lawl
<ompaul> not in mayny ways
<Tm_T> :(
 * ompaul goes to war on LjL 
<jdong> isn't it too early in the morning for opwars?
<LjL> jdong: depends, it's 16:14 here... but then again, i woke up less than 2 hours ago, so i guess yes.
<ompaul> jdong, it is pm here 
 * jdong shields his rear and goes back to Starcraft and other asian stereotypes
<elkbuntu> heh, gnite
<ompaul> jdong, tell what is the irc channel for uds?
<no0tic> jdong, I woke up now and I'm in LjL's time zone 
<LjL> ouch, you beat me
<no0tic> jdong, so yes a bit to early
<jdong> ompaul: *shrug*
<elkbuntu> keep an eye on mao42, and if jimmydee returns, watch him like a hawk, same with gnine
<Hobbsee> ompaul: #fosscamp at the moment, will be #uds-boston
<LjL> elkbuntu: anyway to me it doesn't sound like something that big to have a vote on the ML for it... i thought i could just go ahead and add the warning to the factoid. i'm just not sure why it was reverted
<Tm_T> LjL: I agree
<elkbuntu> LjL, the reversion is why im suggesting we do a ML vote, so then everyone knows to leave it alone
 * Hobbsee would suggest just putting it back, and locking it.
<elkbuntu> fine then
<elkbuntu> anyway, off to bed
<LjL> elkbuntu: ok, i'll send a note
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: nighty night
<LjL> Hobbsee: not sure factoids can be locked, or at least not sure how
<ompaul> which one?
<ompaul> seveas could lock one but then the other bots would need to be told about that change
<LjL> ompaul: !ops, see ML
<LjL> !ops ~= s/Help!/Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger for emergencies)/
<Ubotwo> LjL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> whatever
<ompaul> it is not the right bot you need it upstream
<LjL> ompaul: i know, but upstream has been MIA for days
<LjL> i'm not forgetting about it anyway
<ompaul> LjL, I just sent him an sms 
 * Hobbsee +1's, with botched email
<ompaul> easy to ignore if you can
<ompaul> lets see how far he is from the internnet :)
<LjL> ompaul: it's really just a matter of telling it to reconnect - i'm sure it's just still stuck at trying to connect after the last server death
<PriceChild> Tm_T, i'm back
<PriceChild> LjL, are you ok with accepting jrib into the ubuntu-irc launchpad group?
<Hobbsee> nope :P
 * Hobbsee decidse to be stubborn
<LjL> PriceChild: hm i guess so, he's been an op for a while... i think we simply forgot to add him?
<PriceChild> Hehe yeah
<Tm_T> PriceChild: any intentions to remove hawaiian ban?
<PriceChild> hawaiian ban?
<PriceChild> I'll accept him now.
<Tm_T> 1638 -!- 13 - #ubuntu-ops: ban *!*@udp009716uds.hawaiiantel.net [by PriceChild,
<PriceChild> Who was that on, unagi?
<Tm_T> yes
<PriceChild> Is he causing trouble elsewhere?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> he promised to me that he will come nicely on monday
<PriceChild> Tm_T, would you like it removed?
<Tm_T> well, I would love to see this come to end in peace :))
<PriceChild> LjL, ah you already accepted cool :)
<PriceChild> we can but hope
<Tm_T> thanks sit
<Tm_T> sir
<Tm_T> if he blew this, I will haunt him till his death
<LjL> PriceChild actually i accepted him couple hours ago ;P
<PriceChild> hehe yeah
<Mez> is uds on at the mo ?
 * jdong shrugs
<ompaul> no tomorrow (monday)
<PriceChild> tomorrow
<Mez> ah, well they're planning on using teamspeak arent they ?
<Mez> they shouldnt do - they should use mumble/murmur :D
<Mez> the FLOSS teamspeak
<mc44> teamspeak? really? they used asterisk the last couple of times
 * Mez shrugs and points them to mumble
 * jdong gonna walk by the hotel to do a bit of food shopping...
<Mez> jdong, you at UDS?
<jdong> Mez: I live 2 blocks away from the hotel :)
<Mez> ah lol
<Mez> lucky git
<ompaul> jdong, show popey where franklin st is on a map please ;-)
<jdong> haha
<jdong> err... good question
<jdong> it crosses mass ave somewhere, right? :D
<ompaul> the one beside the deeeeeep metro station
<jdong> no wait a minute, it runs parallel to it...
<popey> :)
<popey> it's miles away :)
<jdong> am I thinking of a different Franklin then?
<Mez> slappopey for me jdong ;)
<jdong> pfft figures in New England everything's named after mr. fly-a-kite
<ompaul> jdong,  in the middle of boston 
<popey> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&time=&date=&ttype=&q=Franklin+St,+Cambridge,+Middlesex,+Massachusetts+02139,+United+States&sll=54.162434,-3.647461&sspn=9.116965,23.203125&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=0,42.368540,-71.113480&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1
<jdong> ompaul: popey linked me to the one I was thinking of... (in Cambridge)
<ompaul> popey, there are two 
<ompaul> one beside mit 
<ompaul> and one in town
<ompaul> sorry one beside harvard
<ompaul> well one out that way
<ompaul> haha
<jdong> lol aaaanyway.... I'm leaving... why don't you guys be less male and ask for directions? ;-)
<jdong> ompaul: one down by the barn?
<ompaul> jdong, the one I want him to find is in the middle of Boston near the common
<ompaul> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?daddr=Franklin+St,+Cambridge,+MA+02139,+USA&geocode=&dirflg=&saddr=&f=d&hl=en&sll=42.366709,-71.106026&sspn=0.006595,0.014591&ie=UTF8&ll=42.355325,-71.05912&spn=0.006596,0.014591&z=16&om=1
<ompaul> that franklin st
<ompaul> popey, ^^ thats the one :)
<ompaul> popey, I just had the visitor general confirm it - and they are on the Downtown Crossing metro station
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> am I only one noticing lots of bots behind tor proxy just idling in random channels?
<Tm_T> I assume they're bots because of idling and being on random channels
<ompaul> well no they could be gone for sunday lunch or some such
<ompaul> if you are really concerned do a /stats p and suggest the pattern you see to that person 
<Tm_T> heh
<ompaul> or do /cs access #freenode list and track down some of the helpers who can ping staff in a round about way
<Tm_T> yu
 * ompaul wanders off to fill in his conspiracy of the day form :)
<Tm_T> :p
<ompaul> Tm_T, I am not on staff any longer
<Tm_T> ompaul: thanks :)
 * ompaul at least is a helpful basket case :)
<ompaul> I was going to be very cruel about myself so please don't pull me for being not pc thanks
<Tm_T> ompaul: look picard for instance
<Tm_T> or Zanav
<ompaul> Tm_T, take it to pm please
<Tm_T> gotcha
<Tm_T> and phone ->
<ompaul> k
<gnomefreak> is chanserv having issues? or freenode having issues?
<ompaul> not that I can note
<ompaul> popey, ^^ did you get my map note for you
<popey> yes
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm ok
<ompaul> popey, you out in cambridge?
<gnomefreak> what would this error mean 17:06 -!- Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet
<ompaul> some server lag one of them is out by a bit
<gnomefreak> ah  ok
<gnomefreak> but it should happen all the time if that were the case right?
<gnomefreak> seems he gets it when trying to /kick /remove what not
<ompaul> no - they generally are okay 
<ompaul> talk with Mr N when he shows up
<gnomefreak> ah ok i think i fixed him already just waiting to see
<gnomefreak> nope cycle didnt do it
<Tm_T> ompaul: staff contacted, FYI
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ty
<ompaul> Tm_T, k
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ompaul is staff ;)
<ompaul> no he ain't any longer
<ompaul> :)
<Tm_T> :p
<ompaul> gnomefreak, check cloakz
<Tm_T> ompaul: but you are!
 * Tm_T hides
<ompaul> where he gone he no hide too good 
<gnomefreak> hes a kde dev
<ompaul> I know that 
<ompaul> :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt 
<ompaul> ahhh
<Tm_T> ompaul: didnt like it :(
<gnomefreak> noone ever does but they get used to it
<ompaul> you are supposed to be able to come back really quick
<ompaul> gnomefreak, demonstrage
<ompaul> demonstrate even
<gnomefreak> ompaul: not all of us have insane autorejion scripts
<ompaul> gnomefreak, there is that
<gnomefreak> irssi doesnt have a working one
<ompaul> ohh 
<gnomefreak> and i dont know enough perl to make it work
 * ompaul cries for irssi versions everyone and kicks out all the irssi people :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ask nalioth I think he has one
<Tm_T> autorejoin is something I wouldnt touch even a long pointy stick
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: we are allowed to
<ompaul> hahaha
<gnomefreak> speak of the devil
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I still wont
<ompaul> Tm_T, well the thing is that we got this thing called op wars usually kept for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> or in here there is opabuse
<gnomefreak> nalioth: something is wrong in #kubuntu-devel with kicking or removing
<Tm_T> ompaul: and I dont like it either
<ompaul> !opabuse
<Ubotwo> leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<gnomefreak> lol
<Tm_T> ompaul: you can have your fun together but leave me out :)
<gnomefreak> out of channel?
<Tm_T> I'm rather old grumpy hermit
<ompaul> Tm_T, I'll try to remember you don't like it :-) please don't hide it does something funny in my brain :)
<Tm_T> =)
 * ompaul tries to adjust the wiring
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> ubotwo info sunbird
<Ubotwo> gnomefreak: Error: "info" is not a valid command.
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<nalioth> !info sunbird
<nalioth> ubot3 info sunbird
<ubot3> sunbird: Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 8366 kB, installed size 26284 kB
<PriceChild> Hmm off to the chippy.
<PriceChild> If that guy appears, tell him to wait for me.
<PriceChild> (#ubuntu)
<no0tic> bye
<PriceChild> nalioth, rw: sudoking from -classroom... i think he's just a troll tbh... was abusing the bot earlier in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> *re:
<nalioth> PriceChild: yep
<LjL> besides, winbond was a troll, wasn't he
<ompaul> yes
<PriceChild> hey Seveas :)
<gnomefreak> hi Seveas 
<Seveas> ola
<PriceChild> ubotu's broken
<PriceChild> nagios looks wierd
 * Gary bites Seveas 
<ompaul> Seveas, hello sms man 
<PriceChild> sms?
<Seveas> killed the bastard
<ompaul> short message service
<ompaul> phone thing
<Seveas> Why isn't +1 'open' yet, hardy is open for a while already
<LjL> Seveas: hey there. it was weird - two days ago, some servers split, ubotu went down and my bot too, i looked at 'screen' and it was trying to reconnect, but got stuck at it...
<Seveas> same here
<PriceChild> ompaul, yup... just didn't understand the reference.
<LjL> Seveas: i thought there would be a connection timeout...
<Seveas> and I was getting drunk on friday and on a release party yesterday
<ompaul> :-)
<LjL> Seveas: well i'll open +1, i don't really follow releases this early
<ubot3> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !hardy =~ s/$/ | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1/
<LjL> eek nalioth your bot autorejoins
<jdong> haha
<PriceChild> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> i smell trouble with <Dash4cash4077>
<gnomefreak> im in 20 channels what one is he in?
<PriceChild> #ubumtu
<PriceChild> *#ubuntu
<PriceChild> hehe... ubumtu
<jdong> haha. you said bum.
<PriceChild> jdong, sounds like...... bum!
 * mc44 pages Dr. Freud
<jdong> ubumtu suppository help.
<Gary> bum, did someone say bum?
<PriceChild> mc44, n and m are close together....
<jdong> Gary: yes, we're talking about bum trolls
<mc44> PriceChild: makes it even easier for your subconcious!
<PriceChild> bum trolls in #ubumtu
<Gary> oh, thats a shame, I thought we were talking about PriceChild's bum
<PriceChild> :O how rude!
<jdong> Gary: hey man, asian's where it's at :)
<PriceChild> I think you crossed the line there.
<Seveas> Gary, neh, that has no gossip value
<Gary> PriceChild, really?
<PriceChild> and there goes the dong leaping over it
<PriceChild> Gary, :D
<jdong> PriceChild: :P
<Gary> I'm so sorry
<Gary> let me make it up to you?
<jussi01> hmmmm is there a factoid about ubuntu on a usb stick?
<LjL> jussi01: i think there's just !install
<LjL> which explains, somewhere, something about installing from an usb stick... possibly on... not sure
<jussi01> LjL: ok. :)
<jussi01> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jussi01> LjL: thanks very much. :)
 * no0tic is an -it op ;)
<jdong> no0tic: please read topic.
 * jdong should trigger on no0tic join :D
<no0tic> jdong, I already read ita couple of times
 * jdong adds trigger...
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> can't do that 
 * ompaul wanders off whistling
<jdong> no0tic: rejoin :)
<jdong> no0tic: can we help you?
<ompaul> he needs to change that quit message
 * no0tic is an -it op ;)
<no0tic> ompaul, I'll fix that
<jdong> ok, it works :)
<ompaul> jdong, why not give him a +v 
<jdong> ompaul: it's not my decision?
<ompaul> ahh 
<no0tic> ompaul, I bow to you
<ompaul> the voice is for any ubuntu op
<ompaul> no0tic, don't bow just fix that damn quit message :P
<jdong> lol
<ompaul> is my manager speak showing again :)
<TheSheep> if he replaced 'girl' with 'person of opposite sex' would it stop being sexist? ;)
<no0tic> ompaul, "if you think [...] you are right" is better?
<ompaul> no0tic, I would be more well I would say "if you think, you are doing it right"
<jdong> no0tic: how about "second law of nerddom: The electric flux through a closed conducting shell is zero"
<no0tic> jdong, I'd hit it
<no0tic> jdong, :D
<jdong> lol :)
<ompaul> no0tic, how about "when I leave IRC is it still there?   :-) " 
<ompaul> haha
<jdong> "if a netsplit happens but nobody sees it, is it still a netsplit?"
<gnomefreak> when ompaul leaves IRC mine shuts down :(
<no0tic> btw, my previous part message belonged to questionablecontent, a nerdish/indie comics site
<ompaul> gnomefreak, if I was to leave it for 6 weeks it would implode
 * ompaul goes on a 7 week holiday 
<gnomefreak> i agree it hink it would
 * gnomefreak cant even get a 2 day holiday :(
<gnomefreak> and canonical isnt paying me for my work
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you should plan a break of a week somewhere say after the second "flight"
<gnomefreak> i will once i get mozilla code up to date
<gnomefreak> the one day off this week im taking is for court
<PriceChild> jdong, yes
<ompaul> ohh noes its rob
 * ompaul gets ready to go to bed
<ompaul> night all
<elkbuntu> night ompaul 
<gnomefreak> night
<rob> boo.
<rob> nn ompaul 
 * gnomefreak gonna get yelled at :(
<andresmujica> hi all, just wondering. would it be possible to create support channels for each distro supported. i know that most people use the latest and greatest ubuntu version, but come on, 12000, 1500 users almost all day???  i tried to give and ask for support but sometimes is almost impossible...
<jrib> there are not many release-specific issues that come up in #ubuntu
<andresmujica> just looking for an unswared post is hard.... i belive that would be important to find a solution for this, i mean to help in a better way our users
<gnomefreak> andresmujica: making other channels will just mean same amount of helpers over more channels it doesnt mean you will get help faster or better
<andresmujica> something like #ubuntu-dapper #ubuntu-edgy  #ubuntu-feisty #ubuntu-gutsy ... even if the channel can detect the OS version it can be automatically redirected (i think so)
<elkbuntu> andresmujica, that would divide up the helpers, and force them into one single channel when they could be helping all channels... additionally, dividing attention 5 ways would slow things down anyway
<gnomefreak> andresmujica: it has been brought up many times and we have come to same ending each time
<andresmujica> hmmm ok.
<andresmujica> i'm just worried that the channel is growing and growing...
<andresmujica> where can i get some numbers?
<andresmujica> i mean, people connected all the time
<andresmujica> so we can check the evolution off this?
<elkbuntu> andresmujica, most people in the channel are lurkers who never speak anyway
 * andresmujica discovers that he almost all the time is a lurker ... 
<elkbuntu> andresmujica, it's grown about 150 since release, but in a few weeks it'll drop by about 100 again
<gnomefreak> god i hate going over the same package time after time because someone(me) did something stupid
<LjL> andresmujica: someone comes here saying that *every* release. then the channel settles down after a while. every time. we reached 1600 users on edgy release.
<LjL> anyway, most people seeking support are using gutsy, so splitting like that wouldn't work.
<nalioth> PriceChild: please leave the +f in place
<andresmujica> hmmm
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-20
<memeemeee> hello?
<memeemeee> was i banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> memeemeee: One moment.
<memeemeee> np
<Pici> memeemeee: Could you please disable your public away messages while in #ubuntu. It adds unnecessary traffic to an already busy channel.
<Pici> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<memeemeee> I did
<memeemeee> i thought
<Pici> Just now?
 * memeemeee is away: I'm busy
<memeemeee> oh!!!! I see
<Pici> Yes, thats what we'd like to avoid
<memeemeee> wow I didn't know. must be xchat
<memeemeee> away
<memeemeee> ok. i turned it off. didn't know it was even on. 
<Pici> Okay, one moment then
<Pici> memeemeee: Okay, you can rejoin #ubuntu now
<memeemeee> thanks.
<ubottu> After_Math called the ops in #ubuntu (OSX)
<nalioth> solved
<rogan> someone ban <mc_art> in #ubuntu for spaming random links every few seconds
<Hobbsee> looks gone now
<Tm_T> sorry for spamming but...
<Tm_T> 0946.01 -!- ubuntu [n=ubuntu@80.77.146.50] has joined #kubuntu
<Tm_T> 0946.02 -!- ubuntu is "Live session user"
<Tm_T> 0946.24 < ubuntu> kubuntu sucks
<Tm_T> 0946.27 < ubuntu> you all fucking suck
<Tm_T> 0946.29 < ubuntu> go fuck yourself
<Tm_T> 0946.38 < ubuntu> ill kick your ass irl
<Tm_T> 0946.42 < ubuntu> stupid geeks
<Tm_T> 0947.08 -!- ubuntu [n=ubuntu@80.77.146.50] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<Hobbsee> yay..
 * Hobbsee sets the stupid guy on fire.
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<Tm_T> <3
<ikonia> some of the trouble makers from achlinux-offtopic have returned to #ubuntu, should they be allowed to stay ?
<ikonia> one specific one I am not comfortable with him lurking 
<ikonia> he was a real issue in #ubuntu/-ops
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> ahh he's ban evading
<ikonia> or is he......
<ikonia> apparantly I unbanned him ??? don't remember doing that, not a problem
<Tm_T> awww
<ikonia> I don't rememebr doing it though, and he's made a slight change to his nick
<ikonia> it seems odd I unbanned him 9 minutes after he started, but his attitude went on for about 25 minutes at least so I don't see why I would have unbanned him
<acp_> hi I would just like to ask why I'm banned from #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> @bansearch acp
<ubottu> No matches found for acp!*@* in any channel
<Tm_T> @bansearch acp_
<ubottu> Match: *!*@222.127.12.76 by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Oct 09 2008 13:40:36 (ID: 5344)
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<acp_> so Im using an IP that flooding?
<Tm_T> no idea actually
<Tm_T> acp_: I'll try to let you in in a moment...
<acp_> ok thanks
<Tm_T> acp_: try
<Tm_T> acp_: please try to get in?
<acp_> ok
<acp_> Im in thanks
<Tm_T> ok, have fun (:
<Tm_T> acp_: now I ask you to read a topic of this channel
<acp_> ok, thank you
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> acp_: now I ask you to leave us until we are needed again (;)
<acp_> oh sorry
<Tm_T> np son
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> tyfoo: what's the issue ?
<tyfoo> the studip script contunied spamming and flooding even i stopped clicking on it
<ikonia> yes,  I asked you to stop
<tyfoo> and than i restartet my client that it ends finally
<ikonia> you kept going
<tyfoo> not i kept going. the script ^^
<ikonia> I asked you to stop, and removed you, you kept going
<ikonia> I asked you to stop again you said "ok" and kept going
<ikonia> I shouldn't have had to ask you 3 times, and remove you before you said "ok"
<tyfoo> i didnt noticed that
<ikonia> no, because your script was flooding the channel
<ikonia> you shouldn't have been testing it in ubuntu
<ikonia> do you think 1300+ want to watch you test an away script ?
<ikonia> tyfoo: what assureances do I have that if you are allowed back into the #ubuntu channel you won't start using scripts again, or that you know how to control your irc client
<tyfoo> no sorry. i didnt know that the script sends chan-overlapping
<ikonia> why did you test it in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> you where in many channels and only #ubuntu got flooded
<tyfoo> i tested it in #drum'n'bass but it seems that my script send away messages to every chan i was in
<tyfoo> that was my fault
<tyfoo> no, nut only in #ubuntu
<ikonia> do you have ANY scripts currently running
<tyfoo> i got kicked it round about 20 chans now
<tyfoo> nomore
<ikonia> if I remove the ban from ubuntu do you agree to use/test no scripts while in any #ubuntu channels ?
<tyfoo> yes, sure
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> ok, ban is removed, you can re-enter #ubuntu, please please, be more careful in future
<tyfoo> okay, thank u
<ikonia> tyfoo: if theres nothing else, it would be appriciated if you left this channel unless you need any help from us ?
<tyfoo> okay, thx for unban. bye
<ikonia> vye
<jussi01> ikonia: nicely handled. :)
<ikonia> ta
<jrib> file not found of course
<LjjjL> jrib: yeah i know
<LjjjL> but i want him to give me the darn eror
<Pici> I cleaned up some of the Feisty factoids.  Its EOL was yesterday.
 * LjjjL pats Pici
<Pici> The repositories  are still active though.
<LjjjL> Pici: well, not everyone in ubuntu is as efficient as the irc ops!
<LjjjL> take jdong for instance
<Pici> LjjjL: I'd really rather not.
<ikonia> ha ha
<genii> Good morning/afternoon/evening
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> hello genii!
 * genii hands jussi01 a large Kubuntu coffee
<jussi01> :)
<genii> <and then runs from the non KDE people>
<jussi01> genii: dont worry, they will get over it
<genii> :)
<emma> Hello friends.
<Pici> Hello.
<emma> Hi there. 
<emma> The other day, two nights ago I think, I had a bouncing connection while I was sleeping. I was redirected to ##fix-your-connection in a few ubuntu channels. Could that be reverted?
<Pici> emma: Ah, yes.  I can remove the bans in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu for now, I don't have access to the other channels. Hold on.
<emma> Sure thanks.
 * LjjjL wonders just how safe it is to auth over mibbit
<LjjjL> not that i don't trust the mibbit fellow but
<LjjjL> though then again freenode auth is quite unsecure to begin with
 * jussi01 walks back in
<jussi01> emma: anything else you need?
<emma> I'm not sure. I'm 'holding'.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, thiebaude said: ubottu:there is a bug i reported to launchpad
<Pici> jussi01: she needs to be unbanned in the rest of the channels I don't have acess too,.
<Pici> jussi01: see her bansearch results.
<PriceChild> I just info'd automated-addition...
<jussi01> someone needs to do bugs and motu - ive no access there
<PriceChild> Done
<stdin> PriceChild: "Automated-Addition" is when ubottu wasn't there when the ban was set and syncs with the server
<PriceChild> i know :P
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> hmm, while emma's here, I'd like input on the usefulness of the "UbuntuMan" plugin for supybot
<LjjjL> just what is automated-addition again?
<LjjjL> what plugin would that be
<stdin> lets you '@man <command>' and retrieves part of the manpage from manpages.ubuntu.com
<LjjjL> stdin: "part"?
<stdin> well, the manpage can be huge, so it's a shortened version
<emma> Thanks stdin :)
<Pici> Is it really needed?
<LjjjL> stdin: of course, but how shortened? unless it fits in one line it really isn't doable in #ubuntu, and if it *is* one line, then i'm not sure what could fit
<Pici> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<emma> LjjjL: If you want to try it out you can /query ubnotu and type: man mv 
<emma> LjjjL: We made it to fit in one post. Not longer than !info.
<Pici> hmm
<stdin> it will always fit in one line, the bot will use @more otherwise
<stdin> and non-identified users can't @more
<LjjjL> wait, that just doesn't have anything to do with the actual manpage i have on my system...?
<stdin> it should use the same manpages, if you have them installed
<Pici> I thought it used the website?
<emma> It does.
<stdin> the website has all(?) the manpages available
<LjjjL> uhm right, it's the same manpage as the one on the site
<emma> It uses http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<LjjjL> ... but then why is the manpage on the site so completely different from the installed one?
<emma> LjjjL: Are you using hardy?
<LjjjL> emma, yeah
<LjjjL> for starters, all manpages i'm familiar with have the synopsis with uppercase letters ("mv SOURCE TARGET")
<stdin> the manpage for mv on the site is from manpages-posix
<emma> (man <command> [--rel <release>]) -- Displays a manual page from the Ubuntu Manpage Repositor.
<stdin> the one installed seems to be from coreutils
<stdin> either way, it gives the command and a brief description of what it does
<emma> We made it so that it never invokes @more actually. 
<stdin> you think you did ;) but I'll take that up with henux later
<emma> Cool :)
<LjjjL> i don't know
<LjjjL> there's always a tradeoff with these functions
<LjjjL> (like with !find for instance)
<LjjjL> on one hand, you have an expedient way to tell users stuff
<LjjjL> on the other hand, they risk not learning how to dig that information themselves using system commands
<LjjjL> (or in the case of !find, at least that there is packages.u.c)
<stdin> if we stuck to that argument !info would not exist either, apt-cache gives you the same info
<LjjjL> yes indeed
<stdin> this is why I thought some discussion about it would be good :)
<LjjjL> stdin: what about you make it add "(type « man <command> » in a shell for more)" at the end
<LjjjL> and for that matter, same with !info
<stdin> it may be possible in the future to also make the command locale-aware (eg in LoCo channels)
<genii> The !info is very useful
<stdin> yeah, the "teach a man to fish" thing is good :p
<LjjjL> i'm not even remotely suggestion that it isn't
<emma> teach a man to man.
<LjjjL> heh
<emma> :)
<emma> Hey thanks very much guys. I'll talk to you later on. Before I pop out I just want to properly give credit to henux for authoring the plugin, and bascule for maintaining our info bot. 
<emma> We would really be happy to contribute in any way, and we appreciate things you guys do.
<emma> Good afternoon.
<RainCT> Hey, troll in #ubuntu-motu
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<RainCT> now he's flooding
<RainCT> Simpson_Penner_
<RainCT> thx
<Pici> NuryFV: How can we help you today?
<NuryFV> mmm, well i need a program, is que visual turing, i found that program in java but don't work here
<Seeker`> NuryFV: This isn't a suppotr channel
<NuryFV> yes, thats  the problem im in the wrong place
<NuryFV> thanks, bye
<Pici> Seeker`: There is a forward.
<genii> Are there plans to merge #kubuntu and #kubuntu-kde4 after Intrepid or so?
<Pici> I sure hope so.
<Pici> And Yes, but I don't know when.
<genii> OK
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, __mikem said: !forget mikem
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !dmsuperman is I like potatoes
<genii> Hm
<Pici> Something I saw today reminded me of mneptok.
<Pici> I was afraid and disturbed.
<Seeker`> Pici: Something IRL?
<Pici> Seeker`: Online comic actually.
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Pici> http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1255
<Seeker`> its when IRL stuff starts reminding you of people on IRC you have to worry :P
<Pici> The chalkboard <.<
<mneptok> mmm ... sex jelly ...
<Seeker`> !seeker is test
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> !forget seeker
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> anyway I can get factoid priviledges on ubot5 as well? Seeing as that is the bot in -uk at the moment?
<nalioth> Seeker`: ubot5 should update from ubottu's db regularly
<Seeker`> nalioth: When I did the !seeker is... I got  a PM from ubot5 saying that my request has been forwarded
<Seeker`> or do you mean that the factoid database is updated regularly
<nalioth> Seeker`: that is what the non primary bots are supposed to do
<Seeker`> fair enough
<nalioth> we load ubottu with factoids > ubot3 and ubot5 and ubot-whatever grab the ubottu db regularly
<Seeker`> sorry, my brain isn't working properly tonight
<genii> @logout
<genii> Hehe
<__mikem> can someone please replace the factoid pici made of my nick with one that makes more sense
<Seeker`> "makes more sense"?
<__mikem> Seeker`: Its currently an alias to !no, and i am not even norwegion. Could you replace it with something like "Don't mess with the underscore man"
<Seeker`> I can tell it to forget your factoid, if that helps
<__mikem> Seeker`: Well, several other people have their own factoids (real ones) and I want one to. :(
<Seeker`> If you find the existing factoid annoying / offensive, I will remove it for you
<__mikem> Seeker`: well I guess i can settle for that
<Seeker`> If you just want to change it to a different "joke"/meaningless one, I wont
<Seeker`> !forget mikem
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<__mikem> Seeker`: it is only in #ubuntu-offtopic and its still in ubottu's database
<Seeker`> !forget mikem-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> __mikem: anything else we can help you with?
<__mikem> nope
<__mikem> sorry
<__mikem> I forgot i was still in here
<Pici> heh. He asked for a factoid..
<Some_Person> Whatever happened to ubotu (not ubottu)?
<Seeker`> long story
<LjL> that's a mystery that only science might solve in perhaps millennia
<Some_Person> Well what happened?
<jussi01> ubotu died, and was reincarnated as ubottu
<jussi01> thats all
 * jussi01 really goes to bed now
<Some_Person> Well how did ubotu die?
<Seeker`> the bot monster got him
<Seeker`> its the IRC bot equivalent of the monster under your bed
<jussi01> Some_Person: if you havent noticed yet, its not a really topical subject for here. do you have any other queries we can help you with?
 * jussi01 hugs ubottu
<jussi01> and now I _really_ am going to bed. nini!
 * Seeker` wonders how many more times jussi01 will say that tonight
<Sergiu> Helooooooooo
<Sergiu> can i be unbanned from ubuntu,ubuntu+1 please?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Sergiu: You need to speak to the op that banned you
<Sergiu> how do i know ?
<Sergiu> the op that banned me
<Seeker`> Sergiu: It was mneptok in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> Sergiu: And ompaul in #ubuntu+1, but he isn't an op at the moment
<Sergiu> mneptok scoate banul te rog daca nu tii greu , frate
<Sergiu> )
<Sergiu> mneptok hi
<Sergiu> Seeker` thanks
<Sergiu> mneptok can you unban me from ubuntu
<Sergiu> Hey, why you put ban for a long time if someone accedentaly commit an mistake? and that person must come here for a 2-3 times and wait for a 1 hour 
<Sergiu> i am bored
<ubottu> In ubottu, magnetron said: !pony is <reply> No, you can't have a pony, you wouldn't take good enough care of it.
<Sergiu> i start to hate ubuntu
<Sergiu> ))
<Sergiu> i will wait when mneptok will be available for asistence me..
<LjL> mneptok speaks romanian?
<Sergiu> don't think so
<Sergiu> )
<mneptok> Sergiu: noapte buna
<Sergiu> mneptok, sal, vorbeiti romana?
<mneptok> Sergiu: nu
<Sergiu> mneptok: atunci cum ati raspuns in romana?
<mneptok> Sergiu: only enough to find hotels and toilets.
<Sergiu> )
<mneptok> Sergiu: well, i'm polite ;)
<Sergiu> mneptok eee
<Sergiu> why you banned me
<Sergiu> )
<mneptok> one moment, trying to access the bantracker.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> URL, please Meester Bot
<Sergiu> mneptok unban me please
 * Sergiu bored
<mneptok> Sergiu: the !ops trigger is not to be used for educational purposes.
<Sergiu> ok
<mneptok> 17:57 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.255.79.154] by mneptok
<Sergiu> thanks
<Sergiu> is ompaul is not available at the moment?
<mneptok> placere
<Sergiu> is ompaul available at the moment?)
<Sergiu> or he is no longer an op...
<Sergiu> isn't
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, magnetron said: !no, pony-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> No, you can't have a pony. You're not paying enough attention to the herring i gave you.
<Sergiu> !seen ompaul 
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Sergiu> ;)
<Sergiu> +Seeker`, to whom i need to speak to unban me on #ubuntu+1, to ompaul?
<Sergiu> =]
<nalioth> Myself: Sergiu: is there anything else we can help you with?
<Myself> +nalioth, who is ompaul?
<elkbuntu> sergiu, you were banned in #ubuntu+1 for the following 3.5 minute routine. join->question->demand someone fix it remotely->insult the project->swear
<nalioth> Myself: ompaul is ompaul
<Myself> nalioth it's an op?
<Myself> elkbuntu man
<nalioth> Myself: "he" is ompaul.  there are no 'it's here
<Myself> elkbuntu i inslut not the project, but myself
<Myself> :))
<elkbuntu> Myself, dont try worm out of it.
<elkbuntu> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myself> elkbuntu i swear then becuse of my bad english language
<Myself> lol
<Myself> but the word "fuck" i writed correct ,,,
<Myself> )
<elkbuntu> Myself, no, you swear because you have no manners, as manners would have you use something more appropriate.
<Myself> elkbuntu yes , i shoudl't not swear 
<elkbuntu> Myself, read the guidelines please
<Myself> it's my mistake
<Myself> i should not swear in that manner
<Myself> yeah,i see that Don't abuse the !ops trigger
<Myself> (
<Myself> :)
<Myself> nalioth, yeah, sorry
<Myself> thanks for correcting me.
<Myself> nalioth so, i am banned permanently from ubuntu+1 with no possible to be unbannned?
<Myself> i can wait with ban is stiky..
<Myself> if*
<Myself> or i need to wait
<Myself> for ompaul
<Myself> when he comes
<Myself> i think
<Myself> if he unban me of course.:)
<Myself> will
<Myself> pfffff
<Myself> bb
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: nalioth: Do one of you want to deal wit hthis
<nalioth> Seeker`: what's that?
<Seeker`> nalioth: Sergiu 
<nalioth> Sergiu: if there's nothing else we can help you with at this time, please don't idle here  :)
<Sergiu> can you please unban me from #ubuntu+1, i will never say an swear like this 
<Sergiu> in that manner
<nalioth> we do not unban on request, but we'll consider it
<Sergiu> ms
<Sergiu> multumesc
<Sergiu> noapte buna:)
<Sergiu> good night
<genii> Persistent fellow
<Seeker`> yup
<mneptok> genii: "persistent" is not aliased to "fucknannoying" in this channel, kthxbye.
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<genii> Hehe
<Seeker`> mneptok: the horns are only there to keep the halo on?
<mneptok> Seeker`: "chicks dig it"
 * genii puts on a fresh urn of coffee for the channel
<Seeker`> eww
<genii> Seeker`: Sorry if coffee isn't your choice of beverage :)
<Seeker`> coffee is ebil!
<genii> But it's chock-full of vitamin B and caffeine!
<Seeker`> and nasty taste
<mneptok> i take mine black and sweet. like me.
<mneptok> oh ... wait ...
<genii> hmm
<Seeker`> ...
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-21
<Seeker`> I take it mneptok isn't really sweet
 * genii hangs a large mug of coffee from one of mneptok's horns
<genii> I don't like any additives in my coffee
<Seeker`> just boiling water then?
<nalioth> water is an additive
<genii> Technically I suppose you are correct
<genii> So water would be the only additive
 * nalioth likes a pinch between his cheek and gums
<mneptok> you want me to pinch you where?
 * genii blinks
<genii> Is it normally this quiet here?
<Pici> Only when nothing is happening... which is sometimes good.
<genii> This is true
<genii> No news == good news          or so, I suppose
<Pici> On the other hand, no gnus == bad gnus
<nalioth> genii: quiet is good
<genii> nalioth: I'll try to enjoy it then 
<LjL> or when we're not being widely offtopic for a whole day
<Seeker`> quiet means its naptime for the trolls
<mneptok> naplam time
<genii> I'm picturing now for some reason mneptok napalming under the bridge where the trolls live...
<mneptok> simple reason, actually.
<mneptok> 1). I'm from the US
<mneptok> 2). I don't like trolls
<mneptok> now, in possession of those 2 facts, if you can;t figure out a troll village is going to get napalmed soon, you really need to study recent history. ;)
<genii> i have to agree they are annoying
<LjL> who changed !latest?
<genii> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<genii> Hmm
<Pici> LjL: I did.
<Pici> !-latest
<ubottu> latest has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 13:43:19 - last edited by Pici on 2008-09-30 18:24:43
<LjL> Pici: then i hate you now.
<mneptok> Pici: try lotion on your nipples. LjL likes that.
<genii> stdin: Thanks for example in #kubuntu, wasn't sure how to deal with sniggz until he blatantly crossed line
<stdin> genii: I muted and started a /query with them
<stdin> basically said the behaviour was unacceptable and send a link to the guidelines
<stdin> but, considering the 1st message back was "lol", I don't have high hopes
<LjL> *rolls eyes*
<genii> Hmm
<genii> stdin: He was also in earlier asking about same subject how to frame someone by fake email etc etc may have been in #ubuntu then
<stdin> if people do that, warn them that we won't help people "hack", or preform any illegal activity
<stdin> if they persist, then you can choose to mute and work in /msg, ask them here to talk about it, or just remove/ban
<LjL> !illegal | genii
<ubottu> genii: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<stdin> which you choose would depend on if you think the'll listen, obvious trolls aren't worth talking to
<genii> Hm
<jrib> you need to confirm emails to register with nickserv now?
<LjL> jrib, yeah, since the new services entered erm, service
<jrib> I see
<mneptok> heh. kahrytan on the internal wiki's "Quotes" page
<LjL> mneptok, i don't know what internal wiki you're talking about, but i'll remind you that he's someone who checks this channel's logs...
<mneptok> good for him. when he's hired by Canonical he can look at what i'm taslking about.
<mneptok> -s
<mneptok> until then, might i suggest crochet? or wargaming? maybe a puppy ....
 * genii crochets a puppy
 * mneptok designates it a 14th level Battlemage and rolls for saving throw
<predator363> why cant people just friggen be kind to one another
<genii> predator363: Because generally speaking, people are not kind beings to begin with
<predator363> i explained my situation and asked my question and people flamed me becouse my question was not in the exact context they want it in and instead of being kind to me they were assholes
<mneptok> predator363: being kind isn't "cool." and when you factor in near-anonymity ...
<mneptok> predator363: and "asshole" isn't a kind way to describe your fellow humans.
<mneptok> (one man's opinion)
<predator363> understandabe but i consider umans to humane so these were not human they were assholes
<mneptok> maybe if you treated them as humans ...
<genii> A little kindness goes a long ways
<predator363> anyway can we quit the philisophicol bull crap i cant seem to get my atheros ar5009 working and i was in a kind and good mood untill some jerkoffs in here started screwing with me so can someone help me get my wifi up and runngin so i can get out of this hellhole and get on with my day
<mneptok> well, since you asked so nicely ...
<genii> Hehe
<mneptok> i
<predator363> if you want kindness pm me as i am ticked off at this damn chatroom
<mneptok> if you want my help, try a friendlier tone. sorry.
<predator363>  since you havent been a jerk to me yourslef i beleaive i owe you an apology for my reactions you did not put me in the mood i am in 
<mneptok> and it's not my job in this world to get you out of it, either. but apology accepted.
<mneptok> well, unless you're my wife. then it is my job. and it's also my job to tell you to stop playing with your computer and let me deal with it when i get home.
<predator363> i just believe when i come to a technical assistance chat i should be greeted with some sort of semi profesional manner if your going to be in a tech chat helping people you should act as if you are representing ubuntu as a company 
<predator363> i dont know if the guys at ubuntu (kindness to others) would apreciatly sutch a misguided oractice in a chat dedicated to helping others get there software running
<genii> predator363: It's hard to treat someone in a professional manner when they themselves are being rude and demanding
<Flannel> predator363: Ubuntu isn't a company.  However, apart from all this, you need to ask *one* question at a time.  Give details, etc.  And ask in the proper channels, etc.  Pay attention to the information people give you (about how to ask, etc).  You are new to this community, we welcome you, but we also expect you to attempt to follow the methods of the community as well.
<predator363> when i got into this chat room i typed: me and this guy crazyb0y were working on getting my wifi up and running it is an atheros ar5009 and he had to leave can someone help me: how is that demanding?
<Flannel> predator363: It's not really a question.
<predator363> being new to the community i am not acustomed to your practices so i would assume i would be informed as to how i should participate not flamed from the get go
<predator363> and how is that not a question?
<Flannel> predator363: You weren't flamed, you were given suggestions on how to act.
<predator363> any one with half a brain or a grahm of common sence could see i was asking how to get an atheros ar5009 wifi adapter to work in ubuntu
<Flannel> predator363: "Can you help me?" is not a support question.  Unless you'll be satisfied with a "yes", don't ask that sort of question.
<genii> "anyone with half a brain or a grahm of common sence" is not a way to motive people to help you. It is condescending and derogatory
<predator363> can you help me is and ending exert to a story telling question there for the begening of that explenation was actualy the body of the question ending with can anyone help me to finalise the inquesitioning tone
<mneptok> predator363: if you'd like to purchase a support contract, i can guarantee that you will receive professional service.
<predator363> i no longer care about getting help from you people as i dont like to recieve advice from juviniles so i will recieve help elsware i just wish to educate you becouse you are trying to teach me english which you do not seem to know
<predator363> then what would the point of community driven free software be?
<Flannel> predator363: Good luck in your future endeavors.  I recommend you rethink your attitude in the future.
<predator363> i understand that it is offered by THE COMPANY ubuntu but as a free software practice i dont beleive in non community driven support
<predator363> i dont need to rethink my attitude you need to grow up
<predator363> i'll figure it out myself i would not like to spend another second dealing with the like of you scum
<genii> Impatient and ignorant
<Flannel> What a jubilant fellow.
<Pici> What a nice chap
<genii> hehe
<genii> Hopefully he'll wear out his welcome in other support forums and come crawling back. Or not.
<mneptok> "juviniles"
<mneptok> back in my day, it wasn't spelled like that.
<Flannel> mneptok: Well, he's teaching us english
<mneptok> kids these days
<genii> mneptok: I noticed he had other bad typos as well, and then chastised us for " trying to teach me english which you do not seem to know"
<mneptok> i have pants older than that kid
<predator363> ﻿god im getting so exhausted iv been dealing with this crap for a wee and iv had a terribal day please someone just have the decency to help me so we dont have to ever see each other again
<predator363> ﻿i have an ar5009 atheros card and it does not seem to be recodnised by ubuntu how may i get this card working and connected?
<predator363> better?
<predator363> im desperate
<genii> predator363:Better, but perhaps ask now in this way in the support channel of #ubuntu
<predator363> when i type in #ubuntu it takes me here
<genii> predator363: Try maybe /j #ubuntu
<predator363> t/y
<Flannel> genii: No, he's forwarded here.
<predator363> i'll try
<predator363> hmmm?
<genii> Flannel: Ah
<predator363> so whado i do?
<predator363> im trying to leave the house and i cant with this thing tethering me to a wall
<predator363> im i just screwed then? should i kill myself and go back to vista cos i hate winblows and that would be death to me.
<mneptok> predator363: i might have been willing to help you, but being called juvenile and being told by the quasi-literate that my English skills need work.
<Flannel> predator363: First off, whatever sort of odd threat that was isn't going to work.  We're not just going to let you back into #ubuntu so you can cause more trouble.
<mneptok> sorry, you had me, you lost me.
<predator363> i wasent threatening i was making a joke about windows god
<predator363> this is why i got so ticked off becouse you people have been acting like this to me since i got on
 * mneptok tootles off to call paying customers
<genii> mneptok: Coffees on you next time
<predator363> and im not quasi literate i texan there's a difference
<predator363> we might as well speak a different language
<Flannel> predator363: alright, so, do you understand how to ask better questions now?
<predator363> im cooling down now and im sorry to all even if no one decides to help me i realise losing my temper was why i did not recieve help iun the first place
<mneptok> predator363: indeed. we'd usually say "i'm a Texan," utilizing the possessive pronoun.
<predator363> lol
<predator363> my fingers are dumb
<genii> You need to have some patience and understand that most people here are volunteers and are doing the best they can
<predator363> the best they can was flaming me becouse i dident understant the general practice of the chat?
<mneptok> predator363: if you want support on demand, pay for it. otherwise, ride the dragon ...
<predator363> i wasent even being demanding
<predator363> i was being defencive
<predator363> becouse i was attacked
<predator363> defensive
<predator363> i cant spell og well
<predator363> arrghh stupid fingers!
<Flannel> predator363: No one was attacking you.  But this is besides the point.  Do you understand how to ask better questions now?
<predator363> yes
<Flannel> predator363: Alright, since I know you're going to be an upright member of the community from now on, you might as well read the code of conduct.
<Flannel> !coc | predator363 
<ubottu> predator363: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Flannel> predator363: please read that, and let me know when you're familiar with it.
<predator363> jeez is it long im in a hurry
<predator363> oh not realy
<predator363> its kinda short
<predator363> iight i got it
<predator363> god i cant beleave i just wated 75 minuets im so effed
<predator363> waisted
<Flannel> predator363: alright, I'll go ahead and see about getting that ban removed.  Just remember in the future, the people you're talking to are humans as well, and sometimes they have bad days, and an even more common occurance is just a misunderstanding.
<predator363> thx
<predator363> i was banned?
<Flannel> if something feels like an attack, it probably isnt.  No one would benefit much from attacking you.  And if they are malicious, they'll be taken care of.
<Flannel> Let us know if you feel that way in the future (like you're being attacked, etc).
<Flannel> predator363: Alright, try joining #ubuntu now (/join #ubuntu)
<predator363> thx
 * Flannel will keep an eye on him in #u
<genii> Interesting,he has not seemed to show up there yet
<Flannel> He's there.
<genii> It lightens my heart that Flannel is giving support
<Flannel> Eh?
 * Flannel has always given support.
<genii> Flannel: Well, also in this case to someone just here, etc
<Flannel> it's not like we're supposed to hold grudges or anything ;)
<Flannel> "oh, you were banned yesterday and made fun of my vocabulary, lets ostracize you!"
<genii> Hmm
<genii> I'd likely be tempted
<Pici> Flannel: But we're also human... or most of us anyway.
 * Flannel just follows both codes of conduct.  Can't go wrong.
<Flannel> Well, if you throw in a bit of common sense.
<Flannel> and some other stuff.
 * genii googles "other stuff"
 * mneptok isn;t human, but they're part of my diet ...
<Flannel> genii: mneptok's "other stuff" includes face tentacles
<genii> You guys are beginning to scare me
<Pici> Only just?
<Flannel> genii: see? see? http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/mneptok.png
<genii> Pici: Delayed reaction
<genii> So he's some strange green crab-thing?
<Pici> ...
<genii> bat-crab thing?
<Flannel> crabs have tentacles?
<Pici> Its a cartoon cthulhu 
<genii> Interesting
<genii> Isn't that from Mountins of Madness or so?
<genii> *Mountains
<Pici> Not that particular story, although that one was a doozy.
<genii> Well, time to go. Laters
<Pici> cyas
 * mneptok lurches from a centuries-long slumber, oozing gods and heroes from his beaked mouthparts
<mneptok> this is my Bethlehem. and soo i shall be born again into the world of men!
<Hobbsee> hey mneptok!
<mneptok> oh! HOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
<mneptok> \o/
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Gotta love that bot
<genii> Flannel: I see predator is still absorbing you in #ubuntu ;)
<Flannel> genii: He'll be back tomorrow, run out of time today.
 * genii sips a coffee
<genii> @time Toronto
<ubottu> Current time in America/Toronto: October 20 2008, 23:31:55 - Next meeting: Community Council in 7 hours 28 minutes
<ubottu> Current time in America/Toronto: October 20 2008, 23:31:55 - Next meeting: Community Council in 7 hours 28 minutes
<genii> Weird I wonder why the double 
<Flannel> It's that important.
<genii> Guess I should sleep then  to make the meeting
<mneptok> meeting?
<Flannel> mneptok: CC meeting, 7.5 hours
<mneptok> yeah, i'll be asleep
<Hobbsee> anything interesting on the agenda?
<Flannel> Er... something about Ubunteros
<Hobbsee> oh, and naming them?
<Flannel> Mmmm, about gender vs the -o
<Hobbsee> yup, unfortunately.
<Flannel> Ubuntero isn't a spanish word, but apparently people mistake it as such.
<Flannel> The proposed alternative is stupid though.
 * Hobbsee wishes people would just get a grip
 * Hobbsee also notes it was a MAN who brought it up.
<Flannel> That actually doesnt surprise me
<Hobbsee> brought it up in -women, too, and wondered why the women mostly didn't really jump on it
<Flannel> Obviously it's not really an issue, just people being overly sensitive and paranoid about being PC
<Hobbsee> well, i'ts clearly an issue for a few people
<mneptok> what's the proposed alternative?
<mneptok> "Ubuntidiot?"
<Flannel> Ubuntista
 * Flannel doesn't even drink coffee.
<ubottu> In ubottu, badfish said: ttf is /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Flannel> Odd.  Why does fonts redirect to w.u.c?
<Flannel> Hmmm, some user doesn't understand the distinction apparently
<Flannel> figures.  Hasn't been on IRC in forever.
<Mez> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Mez> !-ttf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf
<Mez> !ttf is <alias> fonts
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (serge)
<hischild> thereś a spammer in #ubuntu. Is it possible that he can be removed/silenced? 
<jussi01> hischild: sorted
<hischild> jussi01, my thank is great. 
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> I'm torying with removing brutforce from ubuntu his attitude is getting annoying now
<ikonia> I've pm'd him and asked him to alm down but he just wants to fight
<ikonia> any thoughts, am I being a ltitle harsh ?
<ikonia> ok - I think a troll is on the cards here
<ikonia> apprantly he's reporting me and has a log of the conversation that shows me abusing him ???
<ikonia> @btlogin
 * jussi01 hugs ikonia
<ikonia> it's fine, just wanted to make people aware
<Pici> ikonia: Of course its a web page, duh.
 * Pici hides
 * ikonia loads the gun 
<bazhang_> he had plenty of warnings.
<Pici> Indeed.
<bazhang_> as yet not responding to PM
<Pici> Any idea what he was on about?
<bazhang_> just saying long time no see, hey baby , etc.
<bazhang_>  jim_p  С妹妹你好！means C-cup little sister
<Pici> Well, at least he wasnt looking for support.
<bazhang_> nice pun
<Pici> Not intended actually.
<bazhang_> ah well nice nonetheless
<bazhang_> now he is suddenly able to speak English
<genii> #kubuntu is amazingly dead today
<ikonia> be thankful
<genii> It's picked up now :)
<Seeker`> genii: that is commonly referred to as "jinxing" it
<Seeker`> if you comment on the lack of people / trolls, you'll end up dealing with a steady stream of determined trolls for the next few hours
 * genii files this fact away
<jussi01> hehe
 * Pici sighs
<Seeker`> whats wrong?
<Pici> Seeker`: People trying to skirt the rules because things are explicitly mentioned.  
<Seeker`> example?
<Pici> Seeker`: -offtopic, regarding family friendly things and !o4o
<LjL> Pici: -ot is nice but sometimes you're just brought to think they're all excrement heads saying excrements of a male cow and acting like male sexual organs and they should go copulate off. don't you.
<Pici> LjL: It usually takes a lot for me to get to that point... at which I usually step away from the computer (or at least move to another one)
<LjL> oh god
<LjL> i've been highlighted again
<LjL> pici, this will be the day you do
<PriceChild> sorush looks purple
<LjL> he's not a bot
<Seeker`> "purple"?
<Pici> Seeker`: realname  = purple = libpurple = pidgin
<Pici> I'm going afk for a bit soon, can someone keep an eye on +1, I've already warned cypherdelic about his attitude about some joystick bug.
<LjL> Pici: and i'd probably agree with him (though perhaps less vocally) if i were a gamer
<Pici> LjL: If you game on the PC you should be using the keyboard anyway.
<LjL> if you say so
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (abuse from aho_)
<elkbuntu> LjL, the regulars have gone feral again?
<soundray> Is nobody there to keep the channel PG-suitable?
<Flannel> soundray: which channel would that be?
<soundray> #ubuntu
<soundray> Oakenfold_xD
<Flannel> soundray: What about him?
<soundray> and an earlier !ops I called was ignored
<elkbuntu> soundray, <Pi ci> See ker`: People trying to skirt the rules because things are explicitly mentioned.  
<Flannel> Oh, missed that.
<Flannel> missed oakenfold's second comment,
<Flannel> soundray: not ignored
<LjL> elkbuntu: they got me a little upset yesterday, that's all
<LjL> anyway i'm not sure "aho_" should get away with calling someone a piece of shit with a simple "sorry", what do you think?
<Tm_T> LjL: agreed
<Tm_T> perhaps some time to think his doings
<LjL> hello aho_
<LjL> i wanted to ask you, while i see you said you were sorry (but only after an ops call)... what led you to call a fellow ubuntu user a "piece of shit"?
<aho_> allergies mostly. 
<aho_> they tend to make me agitated and miserable.  
<LjL> excuse me?
<aho_> especially in this fall season.
<aho_> :(
<LjL> aho_, well, if you're not in enough of a good mood to give support politely, then i suggest you abstain from giving support
<LjL> Caleb merely asked a support question, and definitely didn't deserve such a personal insult on them
<LjL> aho_, i'll send you a couple of links, and i really suggest you read them
<LjL> !coc > aho_    (aho_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> aho_, please see my private message
<LjL> !guidelines > aho_    (aho_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !etiquette > aho_    (aho_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aho_> I understand
<aho_> I'm often helpful
<aho_> just a misstep on my part.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sparkey said: ubottu: okay. is it needed? or can i compile without it?
<LjL> aho_: fine, i don't have anything more to say
<juliux> LjL: ping
<LjL> pong
<aho_> thanks for your understanding.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops aho_
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> LjL: judger
<ubottu> In ubottu, Neelabh said: this is the first time i had a chat on irc
<nalioth> ubottu: tell Neelabh about bot
<jussi01> ok, Im off to bed. its like 1.40 am...
<jussi01> as a parting shot, if anyones interested... hedgie vids!! http://jussi01.com/?p=42
 * jrib curses at totem browser plugin for failing him once again
<jrib> wow, you have a hedgehog
<genii> A hyperactive one it looks like :)
 * jrib wants to see him on the wheel
<jrib> jussi01: looks like video 1 == video 2?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-22
<stdin> jrib: you still want to see the hedgehog on the wheel?
<jrib> stdin: is this a trick question?
<stdin> no: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20081022-012228-22102008033.mp4
 * jrib eagerly awaits the end of the download
 * jrib hopes it is not a video of rick astley
<stdin> nah, I'm not that evil
<genii> hehe
<jrib> he's on it!
<jrib> haha
<stdin> yeah :)
<jrib> that's really amusing to me
<genii> Thats one insane hedgehog
 * genii hands out a round of coffees
<Flannel> So, since the CC didn't have a quorum today, they're just going to discuss it in private?  Does that seem odd to anyone else?
<Flannel> Oh, Howdy all.
<nalioth> discuss what?
<Flannel> nalioth: the ubuntero thing
 * nalioth thinks he missed something
<Flannel> nalioth: https://launchpad.net/bugs/272826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272826 in ubuntu ""Ubuntero" inappropriate for female contributors" [Wishlist,New] 
<nalioth> ahhh
<nalioth> political correctness at it's best . . .
<Mez> is ##club-ubuntu emma's channel?
<Mez> yeah... hmmles
<Mez> they have a new bot... linked to manpages.ubuntu.com
<Mez> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/10/irc-bot-for-manpagesubuntucom.html
<Flannel> yeah
<Flannel> sort of silly
<PriceChild> Hmmm hilights aren't working again after refreshing my irssi/config and I can't remember how to fix it. It will be a fun afternoon looking through it and remembering.
<ubottu> emilsedgh called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Flannel> Ah, fun.
<ret> hmm.
<ret> how would i go about becoming an ubuntu developer, and how long does the procedure take?
<Flannel> ret: you know, threatening people certainly isn't a good way to win friends or influence people.
<ret> Flannel: this doesn't truly address my request.
<Flannel> ret: I was making no attempt to address your request.
<ret> Flannel: but if you would like to address a prior problem you may or may not be having with me, please join #ret-op
<Flannel> ret: If you aren't here to actually discuss disciplinary issues, please don't idle here.
<ret>  Well, I would like to become an #ubuntu operator. I suppose this is on topic.
<ret> :)
<ret> Maybe not.
<ret> Is anyone else here then :)
<Flannel> Do I contact staffers regarding threats? or just ignore it?
<jussi01> Morning all!
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01
<jussi01> Flannel: no harm in grabbing one and mentioning it
<elkbuntu> was that who i think it was?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: hmm?
<elkbuntu> the person who has claimed to be 73 years old
<Flannel> elkbuntu: If the person you thought it was likes threats of DOSs and feeding my fingers and toes to my kids... then perhaps.
<Flannel> jussi01: I couldn't find anyone who was awake, but next time I see one, I'll mention it.
<Flannel> He's also in +1
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i'm thinking it's bunnyto
<elkbuntu> just the MO in this channel
<elkbuntu> http://pastebin.ca/ExTCrfMh pass:idjit
<elkbuntu> not sure why i put a pass on that, but meh
<Flannel> doesn't really sound like the same person.  But that doesn't mean much.
<jussi01> btw, I fixed the video link everyone
<elkbuntu> video link?
<Flannel> http://jussi01.com/?p=42
<jussi01> err, hang ona sec...
<elkbuntu> ooh, teh hedgehog
<jussi01> ok, now really fixed
<elkbuntu> 30 seconds lag here, incoming netsplit?
<Flannel> not here
<jussi01> not here either
<elkbuntu> must just be the leaf i'm connected to
<jussi01> oh sigh... stupid spammes...
<elkbuntu> jussi01, where?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: everywhere, #u #k and #x - the one with the big "dick" or "balls"
<elkbuntu> jussi01, ah yeah. it looks like a possible compromised dreamhost box...
<ikonia> 203.193.154.146 seems a lot of people connected from that IP from "software Technology Parks of India"
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> got my eye on ret back in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> eagles is in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> is that accetpable - I don't know the details of his current ban
<ikonia> (s)
<ikonia> where is hobbsee
<ikonia> it looks like he's ok in there according to bt
<elkbuntu> leave him until he causes grief
<ikonia> he just parted any way
<ikonia> just in #kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> ikonia: who?
<ikonia> eagles
<ikonia> eagles0513875
<Tm_T> ah, him
<ikonia> he was fine, just needed to check it was ok he was there
<ikonia> I knew hobbsee had had a long ban with im
<ikonia> him
<elkbuntu> he's basically hobbsee's issue.
<elkbuntu> unless we need to stop a disruption, we keep out of it.
<jussi01> hehe
<ikonia> fair enough, just checking
<Pici> sudo vim!
<christel> i cant read today, i read the "im" (him) from ikonia and "basically hobbsee's issue" from elkbuntu and pondered why elkbuntu was hobbsee's issue :x
 * jussi01 hugs christel
 * jussi01 slides genii a piping hot kubuntu mug of coffee!
<genii> jussi01: Heh, thanks, needing all the caffeine I can find this morning
<ikonia> jussi01you're such a corperate lacky
<genii> If only we actually had Kubuntu mugs, jussi01 could sell them.... ;)
<jussi01> ikonia: how so?
<Pici> jussi01: Probably becauase of all the coffee that you're getting for everyone.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jrib> erm
<jrib> what
<Pici> lag, I guess.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jrib> stupid bot
<genii> What the hells going on in #ubuntu with the floodbots?
<LjL> i just joined, what's happening?
<jrib> LjL: floodbot set +Rr for no apparent reason, pici took it off, then floodbot went and put it back on
 * jrib pastes log one sec
<jrib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61000/ I guess you joined by then though
<jrib> different bots though
<LjL> jrib: thanks. yes when you see ljl-temp joining, that's me attaching
<LjL> jrib, Pici: it was just a false positive because there were a few joins (remember how those used to happen relatively often?). there's always some degree of probability that too many legitimate people will join for the floodbots' liking
<Pici> LjL: Okay, so this shouldn't happen again for a while? 
<jrib> LjL: can we somehow tell the floodbots to backoff?  I think the false positives are ok, but if an op sets a mode, the floodbot shouldn't change it so fast
<LjL> jrib, if an op sets a mode, the bot will considered the perceived "attack" handled and not do anything more about it
<LjL> the problem is, in this case it was a *different* bot
<LjL> which thought there was an attack *after* you had already set the modes
<jrib> I see
<genii> Too bad they don't talk to each other, as such
<LjL> genii: that would be slightly too complicated (they can certainly talk to each other on irc, though)
<ikonia> jussi01: you where not just giving out cups of coffee, but kubuntu coffee
<genii> ikonia: It's sort of an inside joke, virtual Kubuntu mugs of coffee are given out in #kubuntu-offtopic a lot
<genii> LjL: Interesting. Maybe they could pass values by pm to each other meaning "OK I just set channel mode, wait a while" or so
<Seeker`> genii: How do you ensure it isn't someone else impersonating the bot?
<LjL> Seeker`: because only the bots can be identified to services *and* have "floodbotn" nicknames
<genii> Seeker`: whois ?
<LjL> genii: that's not really needed, because they can *see* that the other bot set the mode in the first place ;)
<LjL> jrib: that shouldn't happen anymore now
<jrib> !botclone =~ s/additionals/additional/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
 * Tm_T huggggggs Myrtti tightly 
<Myrtti> hi
<Pici> !yay | Myrtti 
<ubottu> Myrtti: Glad you made it! :-)
<Pici> Glad to have you back
<Myrtti> me too
<Myrtti> I had to do something to reduce the background noise for a while
<Myrtti> I know I'm missing some channels...
<Myrtti> I just can't put my finger on which
<Myrtti> mmmm soup
<Pici> mmmm zsh
<Pici> I spent the last 30 minutes trying to import my personal .zshrc into a redhat system with weird extra environment variables
<LjL> GasFurnace can forget joining any Ubuntu channel from now on.
 * jussio1 is on the train to oulu again
<PriceChild> Hi ErrantEgo, how can we help you?
<ErrantEgo> no help needed
<GasFurnace> so yeah why was i banned from offtopic
<LjL> for trolling once too many
<GasFurnace> its an offtopic room
<LjL> trolling is not condoned
<LjL> also, you did the same in #kubuntu, at the same time
<PriceChild> Quite the collection.
<LjL> and you've done this before, many times
<GasFurnace> yeah wrong room
<LjL> and there's no reason to believe you won't do it again
<GasFurnace> how is saying ext3 sucks in an offtopic room trolling
<PriceChild> wikipedia says a troll is...
<PriceChild> "a person who is deliberately inflammatory on the Internet in order to provoke a vehement response from other users"
<PriceChild> Yes, its wikipedia but I'd say that's a reasonable description. Can you see how that applies?
<nalioth> GasFurnace: can we help you with something?
<GasFurnace> I want an answer why i was kicked from ubuntu-offtopic saying something sucks is not trolling
<LjL> GasFurnace, you weren't really kicked from #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> you _were_ trolling.
<LjL> due to your continued trolling behavior,
<LjL> you are now unwelcome on any Ubuntu channel.
<GasFurnace> says who
<LjL> says i
<GasFurnace> you cant find me if my ip changes like it does twice a year
<LjL> GasFurnace: ban evasion is not tolerated.
<GasFurnace> ok
<LjL> do you have any other questions?
<GasFurnace> yeah
<GasFurnace> Im done trolling
<Myrtti> and the question?
<GasFurnace> Linux sucks ubuntu sucks and windows owns
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops john_nel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<PriceChild> Yay he made it easy for us.
<PriceChild> I guess we'll see him next spring 8-)
<LjL> i had /b gasfurnace pre-typed
<LjL> watch out anyway, he also uses the ident Administ (which i can't really ban)
<LjL> and i really think his IP changes more often than twice a year
<PriceChild> Is Admininst common to something?
<LjL> PriceChild: it's what a Windows user who logs in as Administrator and uses a client that truncates idents to 8 characters gets
<LjL> actually, i think freenode (like other networks) truncates to 8 to begin with
<PriceChild> That makes sense.
<jussio1> did I mention I love kde 4 and its new network manager? built in 3g mobile connect!
<Seeker`> eww, Rafik's quit message does horrible things to putty
<PriceChild> Seeker`: where was he?
<Seeker`> -irc
<Seeker`> I get malformed characters spread over a few lines
<PriceChild> I see lots of ?s so guess that's some unicode messed up.
<Seeker`> actually, it means that I cant read what happens in -irc
<PriceChild>  /reload do anything?
<PriceChild> I guess you should sort out your unicode.
<Seeker`> http://cjo20.pastebin.com/d609df1de
<Seeker`> quite possibly
<Seeker`> aha, UTF-8 is much better
<LjL> it's not messed up
<LjL> it's just utf arabic
<LjL> PriceChild: proof - [22:33:55] --> administrator has joined this channel (n=administ@cpc1-bele4-0-0-cust104.belf.cable.ntl.com).
<PriceChild> I didn't doubt you :)
<LjL> and nalioth: you might find the fact that john_nel now also joined #gentoo and #gentoo-ops interesting
<LjL> told them to keep a watch on him
<nalioth> noted
<LjL> he changed nickname to do that (of course)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, [NikO] said: !sauve test this is a test
<LjL> jrib: <plasmarox> im having troubles downlloading the depostitaries indexes when i update
<Pici> Just as long as it wasn't suppositories.
<jdong> Pici: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25171
<jdong> I also particularly like "hoardy hedgehog" in that context.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, eddVRS_ said: !so which is the best bot?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-23
<Pici> o.O
<Seeker`> yes?
<Pici> Seeker`: Was in response to jdong 
<Seeker`> Pici: Specifically his last comment? Or just in general?
<ubottu> In ubottu, scientus said: !dangerous is !danger
<LjL> i did that already...
<LjL> !dangerous
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Good evening/morning/afternoon
<jrib> ola genii
<Flannel> Howdy genii 
<genii> Hi jrib and Flannel
<Flannel> genii: Have you set up ubottu with your hostmask?
<mxiia> when do i get unbanned !?
<genii> Flannel: Probably not
<mxiia> from #ubuntu
<Flannel> mxiia: why were you banned?
<genii> Flannel: Is that the "unaffiliated" cloak thing?
<Flannel> genii: I'll tell you in a bit, but no
<genii> OK
<mxiia> spam i think
<Flannel> mxiia: and why should we unban you?
<mxiia> idk, i'll promise not to spam again
<Flannel> mxiia: Fair enough.
<LjL> mxiia, read this carefully please (all the items that it gives)
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> when you're finished, ask someone here to unban you (since i'm going to bed myself)
<LjL> -- if you're fine with respecting those rules, that is.
<mxiia> ok, can you unban me now?
<Flannel> mxiia: Have you read the code of conduct?
<mxiia> yes
<Flannel> mxiia: While I'm unbanning, mind summarizing it for me?
<Flannel> just a sentence or two will suffice.
<mxiia> It stated that the helpers in #ubuntu are voulenteers and should be treated with respect. not to ask a question multiple times, change nicknames alot, speak non-english langueages etc.
<Flannel> mxiia: I was talking in regards to the code of conduct specifically, not the rest.
<mxiia> Oh, no flooding, don't use public away messages don't abuse the bots, whilest helping, actually help dont be a jerk
<Flannel> Thats IRC guidelines, but you're getting warmer.
<Flannel> !coc | mxiia 
<ubottu> mxiia: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Flannel> LjL: 5 minute power naps, eh?
<mxiia> It essentially said treat others, especially the helpers with respect
<Flannel> mxiia: Indeed it does.
<Flannel> mxiia: Alright, go ahead and try joining #ubuntu now
<mxiia> ok, thanks, I got in, I'll be better :)
<Flannel> mxiia: Thank you
<Flannel> mxiia: Anything else we can help you with tonight?
<mxiia> No, I got my problem solved in #ubuntu+1 b/c it concerned 8.10
<mxiia> but thankyou
<Flannel> mxiia: if not, we ask that people don't idle in here.
<mxiia> Ok, I'll leave
 * genii sips his coffee ...er... beer
<genii> Flannel: So this hostmask thing. I connect from various times from about 6 different sites. I pick the main one or so to use?
<Flannel> genii: You always identify with nickserv right, and get your cloak?
<genii> Yup
<Flannel> genii: you'd have ubottu recognize you via cloak, so you don't have to use the password, etc.
<genii> It seems to be able to identd me from my home connection (static IP)
<genii> Which I'm on now
<genii> But no others
<Flannel> Mmmm, now Ive gotta remember my supybot commands
<Flannel> genii: You might ask jussio1 about it, since that shouldn't be the case (since it should recognize you by your cloak).  I'd say we can try some stuff, but don't want to make more work for jussio1 when we break stuff ;)
<genii> Flannel: So I suppose this then immediately applies the cloak so that your actual connection info is not known for the brief time between connecting and nickserv login?
<Flannel> genii: Nah, ubottu doesn't do the cloak stuff.  But I guess what it means right now is its recognizing you from when youre uncloaked, probably.
<genii> OK
<genii> Interesting. Only 4 netsplit casulaties here
<genii> *casualties
<jrib> unfortunately, we seem to have lost ubottu
<Flannel> just rejoined in -ot
<genii> Strangely yes. I didn't know the splits kicked the bot
<Flannel> genii: Don't kick it, just... happens to be on that server.
<genii> Ah
<nalioth> genii: a netsplit is actually that.  when the routing fails between servers
<genii> nalioth: Due to congestion?
<Flannel> genii: the big truck gets a flat tire
<genii> heh
<nalioth> genii: there are many reasons
<Flannel> weeee
<genii> Poor ubottu
<genii> Although he seemed to stay around this time, must be on a different server
<Flannel> Interesting goings on with Floodbot in -monitor
<Flannel> ping jussio1
<genii> Apparently I need to be invited to that channel :)
<genii> Probably I don't need to know what goes on there anyhow
<Flannel> genii: Its useful sometimes, but right now the only thing going on in there is spam
<genii> Ah, OK
<Pici> again
<genii> This really bugs me: "HELP ME WITH  <insert something here> or I might as well go back to Windows"
<genii> Sorry for ranting
<nalioth> let them go
<genii> Hehe, i'm sorely tempted
<genii> I did already tell them something like: What operating system you choose to use is your prerogative. Have you tried <insert a fix suggestion here>
<genii> At least they calmed down some
 * genii sips his beer
<ikonia> jussio1: ubottu's gone on a crazy part
<jrib> !iso
<ikonia> bots dead
<ikonia> prodded jussio1 about it already
<PriceChild> let me take a look
<ikonia> ahh good man
<elkbuntu> i just had a look, PriceChild.
<PriceChild> ikonia: any on the council should be able to restart it
<ikonia> PriceChild thank you
<Seeker`> PriceChild: did a new council member ever get elected?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: I haven't heard anything yet.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Weren't you sorting out the election?
<elkbuntu> * Received a DCC CHAT offer from supravat
<elkbuntu> now have a ping from the same moron
<gnomefreak> who left the council?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, dennis
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<ikonia> opinion - is it acceptable to forward tdawgedogg in here, he's using debian and keeps asking for support, he waits until he thinks people forgot then asks again but won't acknowledge to stop
<gnomefreak> knew that, i thought someone else left
<gnomefreak> ikonia: why not forward him to #debian?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: seems a bit rude ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: isnt it rude to not listen?
<ikonia> I'm trying to "talk" to him to make him understand by I beleive he understadns fine and just doesn't want to ackolwedge
<ikonia> ahh he's started responding
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> he's still not joined debian, I know he'll just wait another hour then ask again
<gnomefreak> well if you forward him here atleasr we can tell him <plus he stops asking in #ubuntu>
<ikonia> if he asks again I will, basiclly from what I read in #debian he was a bit of a pain so they told him to go away, then he started asking in here
<gnomefreak> ikonia: what is the problem hes having?
 * gnomefreak not paying attention to #ubuntu atm
<ikonia> gnomefreak fair few
<gnomefreak> ah
<ikonia> he's going nuts in pm now asking how he's supposed to get support as the debian people are all idiots and don't know anythign, but won't help a "noob" like him
<ikonia> sort of contradicts its'self
<gnomefreak> ikonia: #debian on their new server (not really new anymore) should be more of a help
<ikonia> it's fine he's gone to freenode #debian
<gnomefreak> good 
<ikonia> he was on the OTC server and getting attitude (or so he says) the guys in debian seem to be helping him fine
<ikonia> total jerk in pm, but we got there in the end
<LjjjL> really?
<LjjjL> there's an imminent catastrophe coming then
<LjjjL> a monster earthquake or something
<ikonia> I wouldn't say that
<gnomefreak> im betting the reason they were "idiots" was due to the question he asked/way he asked/his attitude
 * gnomefreak never has issues in #debian on OTC
<ikonia> from what I saw at his earlier #debian attempt he wasn't being helpful when asked questions in more detail
<ikonia> no biggy, he seems to have got with it now
<Myrtti> örp
 * Seeker` wonders if LjL got attacked by a couple of j's
<ikonia> LjjjL:#s use of nicks is getting more random and more letters by the day
<Seeker`> I was wondering iI was wondering if the "L"s are breeding with each other and producing more "j"s
<Dave2> mwin 751
<Seeker`> Dave2's failcount for today: 751
<Dave2> far kore than that, suerlty?
<Dave2> more, sturely.
<Dave2> surely.
<Seeker`> 753
<LjjjL> i'm on the darn eeepc
<Seeker`> not any more he isn''t
<genii> Good morning/afternoon/evening
<Myrtti> genii: "moin" or "$timeofday"
<genii> Myrtti: Here it's morning but of course not everyone is in the same time zone :)
<Myrtti> genii: "moin" has been approved years ago as the general all purpose greeting :-)
<Myrtti> "a wild mixture of Finnish moi, morning and evening"
<genii> Interesting
<genii> Cunning Finns ;)
<Myrtti> "with a splash of French"
<jdong> I thought it was that thing that takes 5 minutes to load a page?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, admin_masu3701 said: ubottu: the paste link is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/61553/
<PriceChild> Seeker`: was forwarded to the cc to finalise candidates as per our governance doc.
<nalioth> chocolate cows
<Seeker`> PriceChild: ah, k
<Seeker`> nalioth: quite
<PriceChild> Trumpets!
<genii> Hmm, chocolate cows and trumpets
<nalioth> cc = chocolate cows
<nalioth> not sure where the trumpets come in
<genii> Me either
<genii> I fact I'm quite sure also I'm in the dark about chocolate cows as well
<nalioth> genii: cc = chocolate Cows
<nalioth> never mind
<genii> nalioth: I'm imagining cc is actually short for Chocolate Cows which is some slang name for an Ubuntu governing body or so. But maybe I'm far off the mark
<nalioth> no, i'm just being stupidly poetic
 * nalioth goes off to graze elsewhere
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rakgenius said: ubottu: grub is der ..but os isnt bootin
<nalioth> I know all of you ladies are overqualified, but there is a new group here on freenode "Glorious Ladies of Free Software" and they'd welcome any ladies who resemble that remark in #glofsa
<christel> :)
<christel> elkbuntu, Myrtti ^^ re: what nalioth said, its a FSF initiative aimed at trying to get more women involved, now, ive just joined the channel myself so im not very familiar with it -- but if you want, im sure you'd be great additions to the regular userbase, for fielding questions and all that jazz
<nalioth> christel: ya gotta ping elky_work, too
<christel> :)
<sasuke781> theres no way everyone here is an op....
<nalioth> sasuke781: no, just the voiced ones
<sasuke781> .....well i dont want to talk to you
<sasuke781> your just as bad as the person i had a problem with
<nalioth> sasuke781: i suspect your attitude isn't gonna get you very far
<christel> sasuke781: would you like to speak with me?
<sasuke781> someone that isnt going to be rude yes
<christel> well, i dont think i would be rude, otoh, nor would i accept rudeness
<christel> but if that brings us on to the same page, then im happy to try help
<sasuke781> well first off...theres nalioth
<sasuke781> and second its really annoying to go in and ask a question and the damn bot gives you answers
<sasuke781> if i wanted to talk to bots i would join #bots
<sasuke781> that pretty much sums up my problems
<sasuke781> help or not....my issues were said
<christel> i presume by bots giving answer you refer to triggered responses by ubottu?
<sasuke781> no...someone was triggering but it went away so fast i couldnt get a name
<christel> the bot has certain stock responses on certain topics, which can be triggered, these are usually well thought out answers to frequently asked questions
<sasuke781> not for mine
<christel> and it will have been triggered by someone wishing to help
<sasuke781> i came because i know of NO easy way to install my theme
<sasuke781> so i came to #ubuntu and thought i would give the channel another go...since the same thing happened last time and i left the whole server because of abusive staff
<christel> now the responses dont help in all cases, however, thats where you can say "thanks but that doesnt really answer my question.. blah blah" and if someone knows the answer, then im sure they'd try help
<sasuke781> well im telling you its damn annoying for a bot to answer someone
<christel> however, the vast majority of people who help out in the channel are, as you, regular users of the distribution -- they wont hold all the answers, and they may not respond really fast
<sasuke781> im sure im not the first to say it
<christel> they are however, people who choose to volunteer their time and knowledge to trying to help others use it
<christel> and those who also are developers or contributors in any other way, are also volunteers
<sasuke781> so where does rude staff come in
<Myrtti> sasuke781: it's also very annoying to type the same answers to same questions day in and day out. The usage of the bot is not meant to be annoying but to help everyone
<christel> theyre not infallible, theyre not all knowing.. they're simply regular people trying to help out with little or no thanks :)
<Myrtti> most people don't have problems with the bot giving out some answers.
<christel> sasuke781: well, based on what i saw in backlog both in #ubuntu, #freenode and in here -- you were being rather aggressive
<christel> and most people will go on the defensive when faced with such an attitude
<sasuke781> well it does when i said that it wont help
<sasuke781> aggresive how >_>
<sasuke781> so thats how you tell your staff to respond?
<christel> well, calling someone an ass isn't exactly the best way to get help from anyone
<sasuke781> well just stating a fact
<sasuke781> he was rude for no reason
<sasuke781> i had a problem and he was rude
<Myrtti> and that justified you to be rude in response?
<Myrtti> ooh.
<Myrtti> this is new.
<sasuke781> when someone is on the defensive from rudeness you dont respond with more rudeness >_>
<sasuke781> yea it did Myrtti
<christel> stating a fact? well, why on earth would anyone help you if you approach them that way? 
<sasuke781> because i was nice, and then i got a smartass answer, i didnt deserve that
<sasuke781> i came for help
<sasuke781> not to be abused by staff
<Myrtti> I'm fairly sure I don't want to see the logs.
<christel> sure, its frustrating not to be able to work out how to do something, and more so when you dont get any useful answers -- but being rude and abusive towards people just because they dont have the answers you're after.. well, just isnt on :)
<sasuke781> you can see the logs, theres nothing "aggressive" from me
<sasuke781> they never gave me an answer....this is my whole point....the stupid bot did
<sasuke781> and it wasnt an answer that would help me either
<Myrtti> sasuke781: having known christel for years, I take her word it
<sasuke781> guides have to fit the situation
<sasuke781> LOOK ENOUGH, i stated my issue, if you dont want to see even half of this my side then im going to leave, wth is the point of this channel if the staff dont care that another staff was rude
<christel> i dont see anyone being rude to you, i see that LjL, after repeatedly trying to be helpful answered that *he* couldnt help you with your problem and stating that it was an honest answer
<christel> you then parted the channel, joined #freenode and started talking about asses
<sasuke781> look in #freenode
<sasuke781> nalioth was rude there with no doubt, you cannot say he wasnt
<nalioth> sasuke781: you might wish to take a break from whatever is stressing you
<sasuke781> he got ignored...so then he blocked me from talking in #freenode just for spite
<christel> i dont see nalioth being rude, i saw nalioth dealing with and muting a user (you) who was being rude and causing a disturbance in the channel
<sasuke781> and nobody ever tried to help me that i could see
<sasuke781> of course you dont, cause your gonna protect your lil staff member even if he was cought red handed
<sasuke781> what reason would i have to ignore him if i was lieing about him being rude
<sasuke781> i dont go around ignoring random people
<sasuke781> so obviously i had a reason
<Myrtti> so much negative energy going on
 * Myrtti lights up candles
<sasuke781> see....rudeness yet again
<Myrtti> o_______o
<sasuke781> your being a smartass and thats rude...thats exactly what nalioth did
<Flannel> sasuke781: I'm not sure I'd call that rude.  Myrtti's just having a meta-conversation.
<christel> sasuke781: well, perhaps next time, you can set a good example -- show yourself better than those you feel rude rather than sink to their level
<nalioth> sasuke781: personal attacks do not help you
 * Myrtti puts her #ubuntu-ops cheerleader uniform in the closet and puts the ponpons away
<Myrtti> "who needs positive thinking anyway"
<christel> aww! dont put it away -- id love to see that :o
<christel> :D
<pleia2> hehe
<Myrtti> sasuke781: I find it odd that you made an assumption that I was trying to be a smartass or rude.
<sasuke781> i felt you were being a smartass in the way that, "oh...he has a problem with a staff member...and nothing will be done about it"
<sasuke781> and then nalioth, "dont let the door hit you"....hows that not being a smartass....
<Myrtti> and since you made that assumption that I was being a smartass, you decided to be rude to me.
<Myrtti> while all I was trying to do was to bring some other points of view to the discussion, trying to relax the atmosphere a bit so the discussion could be continued with a bit better chances of being productive
<sasuke781> this is not yoga...this is a staff channel i guess where users are sapose to go for problems
<Myrtti> so no bullshitting with positive atmosphere... fine
<Myrtti> I'll get me coat
<sasuke781> if you wanted to "calm me down" then you and the other staff should have seen my point instead of agreeing with another staff because hes exactly that...staff
<sasuke781> just because hes staff doesnt make him or his actions correct
<Myrtti> what I'm seeing you doing here is exactly what the other members of staff have told me you've done on other channels
<Myrtti> hows that for a paradox
<sasuke781> and whats that >_>
<sasuke781> what is it that im doing thats soooo wrong
<LjL> cute, you've been going on for 50 minutes about the fact that i replied "no" to a question?
<sasuke781> SEE
<christel> this isnt the time to make a joke about how no means yes is it? :)
<sasuke781> rudeness
<LjL> christel: uhm, i wouldn't mind it myself, but...
<LjL> sasuke781: wait, where?!
<sasuke781> both of you are ignored....i dont have to put up with any rude people...staff included
<Myrtti> sasuke781: so now that you're ignoring people who might be able to help you...
<sasuke781> not you
<Myrtti> you're just digging the hole underneath you deeper
<sasuke781> no your trying to dig it for me
<Myrtti> I am? *sigh*
<Myrtti> I see I'm making no progress here, and since it's quite late and I'm getting tired, I give up
<christel> well, i certainly see no reason why users or staff should have to put up with rude people
<LjL> err, what
<christel> i concur
<nalioth> ok, folks.  ignoring staff is a "BAD IDEA(tm)"
 * LjL goes back to his corner
<nalioth> especially the HOS
<christel> stop calling me a ho :(
<christel> oh i see
<christel> <- thick!
<GazzaK> hehe
<Myrtti> oh, I got that now too
<Myrtti> christel: see, I'm thicker than you
<christel> aww!
<LjL> so, let's see what i've done today... i haven't banned some fellow, i haven't been rude with them, and eventually i haven't discussed the issue with them and haven't made them leave -ops
<LjL> it's good for a change
<christel> LjL: well, you neglected to answer his question! ;)
<christel> offense that you know
<LjL> poor soul, i was so mean to him
<LjL> since of course i know everything about Vista themes for GTK
<LjL> (considering i'm a KDE user too)
<christel> why yes! you should know everything
<LjL> that's my dad
<christel> aah ;)
<Myrtti> oooohhhggghhhh a muscle cramp on my foot
<christel> !
<Myrtti> toes curl up :-<
<christel> aww :(
<LjL> Flannel: you're an op and you admitted a mistake, that's a no no!
 * LjL ducks
<Flannel> LjL: I'm not an op there
<LjL> aah
<Flannel> LjL: so, it makes it better ;)
<Flannel> LjL: Not a mistake, just an addendum
<ikonia> LjL: +o
<ikonia> what the devil is mgroman going on about ??
<LjL> ikonia: known troll
<ikonia> oh
<nalioth> CHOO CHOO
<AndrewB> woo woo?
<ikonia> has he been a problem in other channels too
<nalioth> which is why he caught the CHOO CHOO TWAIN
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-24
<Hobbsee> has gasfurnace been anywhere else today?
<LjL> yes Hobbsee
<LjL> just about everywhere
<LjL> he's also not going anywhere else for a while, though
<Hobbsee> why's he calling !ops and such?
<LjL> because he's a troll
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<LjL> best answer i can give without my head exploding
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<LjL> Hobbsee: search for "john_nel"
<LjL> he's had a crapload of nicknames, but until now, his only idents were John_Nel and Administ (i can say that in plaintext now, since this time he changed ident into OilFurna)
<LjL> there is a BT comment where i list all the nicknames of his i've come across during the months. trolled about all the times he joined.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> apparently he's klined now
<LjL> gee, it's offtopic night tonight in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LjL> Hobbsee: that's what i meant when i said he's not going anywhere for a while
<Hobbsee> it's close to release.  be ready.
 * mneptok has Depends and bourbon at hand
<Flannel> stupid chain spam idiot thigns
<Flannel> anyone have ops in -ot?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, peabody said: ubottu... seems like this is exactly what i am looking for.  If not, I shall return. Thanks in advance.
<nalioth> idiot alert in #ubuntu 
<nalioth> they may hop a proxy and return
<Myrtti> nyom.
 * Mez wonders what Myrtti's nomming
<Myrtti> chocolate swiss roll
 * Mez wants some
<Myrtti> I eated it already
<Myrtti> sowwy
<Mez> :'(
 * jussi01 walks in
<ikonia> mor jdong 
<ikonia> morning jussio1 even
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> I got a cool picture foryou all :D http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/14314/
<ikonia> ahh ubuntu cola, there is a shop in london that stocks it
<Flannel> Hmmm bot attack
<Mez> where?
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<Flannel> #ubuntu, not attacking yet, just mass join/part
<ikonia> the lame user
<Flannel> [Lame]-*
<Mez> haha... lol - yeah, good ole floodbots
<Flannel> Interesting that baner is on the same ISP as two of them, and joined immediately preceding
<ikonia> Flannel: you have that guy in ubuntu he's winding me up
<Flannel> ikonia: Leaning more and more towards trouble maker in my eyes
<ikonia> Flannel yup
<Flannel> ikonia: I say just don't reply
<Flannel> Why did ubottu not echo the ops call in -monitor by floodbots?
 * ikonia enjoys can-o-worms eating humble pie after him calling me a fool who knows nothing
<GazzaK> ikonia: you know something?  omgs :-)
<ikonia> had to guess right at some point
<GazzaK> hehe
<ikonia> 11:21 < can-o-worms> ikonia: so, it is not my opinion, your lack of comprehenion makes it plainly obvious
<ikonia> 11:29 < can-o-worms> ikonia: you may be right, when you select the manual option, you can't resize the partition because it doesn't seem to know how much of the partition is being used
<ikonia> how nice it tastes
<ikonia> slow baked for 8 minutes, all the sweeter
<Myrtti> O NOES IT MULTIPLIES!
<GazzaK> kill it, kill it now!
<Myrtti> hmmmmmmm
<Myrtti> hello chalcedony 
<ikonia> how many hosts does mez have ???
<jussi01> 1 billion dollars.... oops wrong line :P
<Myrtti> ikonia: I suspect he's playing with irssi :-P
<ikonia> I find your lack of faith distubing
<ikonia> oops wrong film
<zewb> so when am i going to be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<zewb> are you guys still pissed off about the whole trolling thing?
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<zewb> im starting to get the feeling that you guys really don't want me in #ubuntu
<bazhang> zewb, you will need to speak with the person who banned you
<Pici> zewb: I don't forsee you being unbanned at any point in time. 
<Pici> You've been given chances already.
<zewb> well yeah
<zewb> but it's been like almost a year now
<zewb> how long can you hold a grudge?
<ikonia> it was june 2008
<zewb> huh, i don't remember that one
<zewb> i must have been on drugs
<zewb> oh yeah now i remember
<zewb> i got banned for speaking spanish
<zewb> lol
<zewb> you freenoders are really uptight about all this linux stuff
<ikonia> is there a reason your still speaking ?
<zewb> i'm not speaking
<zewb> i'm typing
<ikonia> ok, enough now, bye
<zewb> you see, there's actually a difference between reality and the internet
<LjL> how come that nickname reminds me of something
<zewb> you've probably seen me before
<zewb> i've been being banned from ubuntu since 2006
<zewb> but it's been a while since i last came here, so i thought i would check in and see how you guys are doing
<zewb> i wonder who hates me more
<zewb> #ubuntu or #debian
<zewb> the guys in #debian actually threatened to have me sued/arrested for trolling
<ikonia> can we just get rid of this guy please, it's going no-where as normal
<LjL> zewb: hate is a strong word
<LjL> also, rest assured you won't be arrested or sued for trolling, really
<LjL> but, you're banned, and you'll stay that way
<LjL> so any other questions?
<Pici> Well. That works.
<ikonia> wow, he really is a known issue
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> ikonia: Serial troll. Serial Ban evader. And even some dcc exploit stuff far back in my logs.
<ikonia> I've seen him a few times, but only as a "troll" 
<Pici> ikonia: I just got back to my desk, else I would have backed you up before.
<ikonia> ahh no big deal
<Pici> I was hoping he would have left on his own.
<Pici> Oh. I guess it was probably because of #freenode.
<Pici> the k-line I mean.  /me lays off the enter key.
<LjL> Pici: sagacious!
<ikonia>  oh dear, slating lilo isn't cool
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops zewb
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> is mez's client borked ?
<Mez> nah, am just playing with it.
<ikonia> ahh you are there
<Mez> getting my chanopping abilities easy to use ;)
<Pici> What client?
<Mez> irssi
<ikonia> thought it was going on an automatic rampage
 * Mez is setting up aliases etc etc
<Mez> unless theres a chanserv.py equivalent for irssi?
<ikonia> Mez auto_ble ?
<Pici> Mez: Theres auto_bleh.pl, but I don't like it.  
<GazzaK> Mez: autobleh.pl
<ikonia> auto_bleg
<ikonia> ughh
<GazzaK> lol
<Mez> !auto_bleh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto_bleh
<Pici> Mez: I prefer aliases: http://nullcortex.com/2008/06/23/irssi-aliases-scripts/
<Pici> You even commented on that!
<Mez> I commented on ?
<ikonia> http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/auto_bleh.pl
<Pici> nullcortex.com is mine.
<Mez> haha, so I did
<Mez> orly?
<ubottu> In ubottu, idesprado said: Thank you..this is my first time..next..I will just ask..
<ikonia> Pici: I have some of yours linked in 
<ikonia> Pici: I quite like osme of your aliases
<ikonia> anyone else getting "fignered" from sorf2993
<LjL> no, give him the finger
<Myrtti> Pici: you should update your aliases
<ikonia> Mez: stop trolling me
<Myrtti> the correct way is /alias alias /^msg chanserv
<Pici> Myrtti: Like which?
<Myrtti> that doesn't open up a new query window for handling chanserv
<Myrtti> but puts it to status window
<Pici> Myrtti: ooh. That would be nice.
 * Pici fixes post haste
<Myrtti> do you want my aliases again? ;-)
<Myrtti> since that one is ripped off from me :-D
<Myrtti> (and I ripped it off from ptree if I remember correctly)
<Pici> As did I.
<Mez> can you do that for autosendcmd too?
<Myrtti> Mez: for identifying?
<Myrtti> in freenode?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> etcetc
<Pici> Mez: I use the server password trick on freenode.
<Myrtti> Mez: you *do* know that you can identify with using the ns password as the server password, right?
<Myrtti> Pici+1
<Mez> yes... I forget about that though.
 * Mez shrugs
 * Myrtti giggles
 * Mez looks @ Myrtti's irssi config copy and notices
<Mez>     autosendcmd = "/msg nickserv identify WITHHELD";
<Myrtti> yes, that's the *old* one
<Myrtti> remember?
 * Mez doesnt know
<Myrtti> I sent that to you like AAAAGGEES ago
<Mez> August?
<Mez> Thu, 14 Aug 2008 23:04:28 +0300 (21:04 BST)
 * Mez likes the way OFTC allows identifying :D (ssl certificate)
<Myrtti> more that two months ago, and so many things have changed since
<Myrtti> s/that/than/
<Mez> 2 months isnt aces
<Myrtti> well it's so long ago that I've rewrote my aliases
<Myrtti> and changed that identifying to be done with the server password
<Myrtti> removed half of the scripts loaded by default
<Myrtti> etc.
<Pici> Myrtti: Do you use something for capab identify on freenode? 
<GazzaK> it's format_identify
<Mez> Pici: I do...
<Pici> GazzaK: I know.
<GazzaK> Pici: what I mean is, yes I do
<Pici> It never works when I put /quote capab identify-msg in my autosendcmd, only if I manually do it sometime after connect.
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what you're talking about
<Mez> Myrtti: shows you at a glance (usually by a ~) whether a person is identified to Nickserv or not
<GazzaK> I get their nicks in green if they are id'd and red if not
<Mez> GazzaK: that screws up my highlighting
<Myrtti> oh
<Pici> I have it set to put a ? in front of nicks who aren't IDed
<Myrtti> right
<Pici> Well, I was wondering if any of you who use irssi have it and where do you have it set so it does it on connect.
<ikonia> @bansearch bahadunn #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for bahadunn!n=bahadunn@mail.linuxbs.org in #ubuntu
<Mez> Pici: should work if you set it up on autosendcmd
<Mez> "/quote CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG
<Pici> Mez: I'll try it again then.
<Mez> though I don't actually see any way of sending the password for a server in irssi
<Mez> Myrtti: feel free to send me a newer copy ;)
<Pici> Mez: Just add a password = "yourpass" line to your freenode section of your config file.
<Mez> that means I generally have to quit out...
<Pici> Why?
<Myrtti> no
<Pici> add. /reload 
<ikonia> nalioth: knows how to do that well, he's got it setup for floodbots quite clever
<ikonia> maybe worth asking him
<Pici> Got what setup?
<LjL> ikonia: ... what?
<ikonia> the irssi auto ident
<ikonia> (sorry thought thats what you where asking about)
<Pici> ikonia: The floodbots aren't on irrsi.
<Mez> ikonia: floodbots != irssi
<Mez> and also, er, to the network bit or the server bit?
<Pici> floodbots = php ( and voodoo magic)
<ikonia> Mez: no but he'd done it before with some irssi configs, 
<LjL> the floodbots authenticate both to the server and to nickserv, to be (stupidly) on the safe side. and still manage to authenticate too late at times
 * Mez hugs LjL 
<Mez> LjL: are you actually using torpor for the floodbots anymore?
<LjL> Mez, no, nalioth is running them
<Mez> LjL: fair enough
<Mez> I'll leave the account there for now though (seeing as you did send me the proper SSH key eventually!)
<LjL> heh
<LjL> the original plan was to have 4 floodbots
<LjL> but seeing how people complain enough with 3 when they get noisy, i'm not so sure
<Mez> (only after I threatened to remove your account though!)
<LjL> Mez: doing things at the last minute is my specialty
 * Myrtti rolls eyes, mutters "Italians..."
<ikonia> Myrtti they are too busy looking good in leather and drinking fien wine to do work
<Mez> hey, I look good in leather ;)
<Pici> I dont!
<ikonia> Mez: are you italian ?
<Mez> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> thats why you don'tlook good in leather
<LjL> ...
<Mez> @btsearch X3N800 
<Mez> @bansearch X3N800 
<ubottu> No matches found for x3n800!*@* in any channel
<LjL> Myrtti: yes, i admit my guilt - once upon a time, i thought i was different from the rest of the bunch, but it turns out i'm not, i'm tried to get used to the idea
<Myrtti> LjL: to your credit, your not disturbingly Italian.
<Myrtti> I hope people can say I'm not disturbingly Finnish.
<Myrtti> I doubt they can
<LjL> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CIAO A TUTTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> I had no idea ljl was italian until he told me
<ikonia> LjL: ahh thats italian
<Myrtti> LjL: oh for gods sake
<ikonia> belle bele beele
<LjL> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mez> /cs kb LjL
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<Pici> LjL: aaaahhh
<Myrtti> /mode +c #ubuntu-ops 
<Myrtti> before he starts to use colours
<LjL> Myrtti: u is girl? i want speak whit girl
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> a/s/l
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Pici> Mez: +Q, why?
<ikonia> LjL: your broken english is good
<Mez> Pici: "Peace" mode
<Myrtti> Peace mode?
 * Myrtti looks it up
<ikonia> I've never seen +Q
<Pici> Mez: users cannot be forwarded to a +Q channel
<Myrtti> Users will not be able to be forwarded (see +f above) to a channel with +Q. 
<Myrtti> that's just WRONG
<Pici> Especially here.
<Mez> ok, I'm thninking of a different IRCD
<elkbuntu> riiiight. why do i have a rash over my whole legs below my knees?
<elkbuntu> it itches like all heck
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: you're allergic to Italians
<Mez> elkbuntu: been walking round through the undergrowth in shorts?
<ikonia> elkbuntu ljl's dirty italian has that effect on me too
<LjL> to hit a man when he's smoking
<elkbuntu> someone please send me some cortisone cream kthx
<Myrtti> calamine lotion with added Italian repellant
<Myrtti> now with Pink Sparkles
<Myrtti> *bling bling*
<elkbuntu> Mez, nope. i suspect i've walked past something that my skin doesnt like
<elkbuntu> but it's going to make sleep a really interesting task
 * Mez hugs elkbuntu 
<Mez> elkbuntu: calmomine lotion
<elkbuntu> especially since there's no pharmacies open, and the closest thing to a lotion i have is aloe gel.
<Mez> elkbuntu: dock leaves?
<elkbuntu> dock?
<LjL> elkbuntu: call my sister, she's always full of all sorts of creams
<LjL> she's probably also sleeping though
<ikonia> <snip>
<ikonia> Mez doct leaves ?
<elkbuntu> LjL, your sister would be an hour away. it's approaching 1am
<LjL> elkbuntu, eh, i know what time it is
<elkbuntu> LjL, i'd not do that to someone. i'm positive it's not anything dangerous, as dangerous rashes tend to not itch.
<LjL> elkbuntu: without even considering the fact that i've got sydney time on the panel, i can make the sum mentally
<Mez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumex
<LjL> (which is NOT an easy feat for me! :P)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Mez> elkbuntu: roll a glass tumbler over the rash to make sure that it fades when you do though
<elkbuntu> i suspect i'll have to go a combination of the aloe and some pre-wax numbing spray that stinks of camphor
<elkbuntu> and an antihistamine
<elkbuntu> which will help the sleep bit too!
<LjL> elkbuntu: besides, i really should try and get her to fix her wireless connection that never worked. but i wake up at her bedtime, and when she wakes up she goes to school or stuff at once
<LjL> elkbuntu: sounds like a good plan for all-night rush
<LjL> mix everything you have in the house and splash onto your skin
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Mez> elkbuntu: try rice pudding ;)
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> oh that's interesting...
<elkbuntu> http://www.medicinenet.com/diphenhydramine/article.htm
<Mez> elkbuntu: though, seriously, glass tumbler for any rash that you dont know what it is
<elkbuntu> hrm... it's not really fading much
<elkbuntu> but, my skin is really quite hot
<Mez> er, if it's not fading... go see a doctor IMMEDIATELY
<elkbuntu> it is, but it's not fading much
<Mez> elkbuntu: fever? 
<elkbuntu> not at all
<elkbuntu> went for a walk along the harbour this evening, yes.
<elkbuntu> springtime and every damned flower in sight is blooming. yes.
<elkbuntu> known to get hives. yes.
 * Mez hugs
<Mez> well, if not fading when glass tumbler is pressed firmly against it, could be septicaemic
<Myrtti> see, Italians.
<Myrtti> "ciao a tutti"
 * Myrtti facepalms
<elkbuntu> Mez, it's not looking like septicaemia at all
<elkbuntu> it's blotchy itchiness
<elkbuntu> and i have had this before
<Mez> elkbuntu: then go get some dock leaves ;)
<LjL> [15:50:17] <PeterBye> why don't you leave him alone
<LjL> [15:50:37] <LjL> excuse me?
<LjL> i assume it could only refer to my !enter to idewhatever
<Mez> http://linkpot.net/arousal/
<Mez> ok, that turned out wrong
<Myrtti> you can say that again
<Myrtti> and I'd still agree
<elkbuntu> i didnt visually catalog every piece of green i walked past
<Mez> elkbuntu: no, those leaves are a VERY good remedy for what you have
<Myrtti> plaintain leaves are what are used here... or cabbage
<Mez> (generally used to treat nettle rashes etc etc)
<elkbuntu> ah. well i doubt i'll find any here at the moment
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumex
<Mez> In Western Europe, dock leaves are a traditional remedy for the sting of nettles, and suitable larger docks (such as broad-leaved dock Rumex obtusifolius or curled dock Rumex crispus) often grow conveniently in similar habitats to common nettle (Urtica dioica)[8].
<Mez> not just nettles though, they're great for other rashes etc etc
<Myrtti> Mez: see the second paragraph in that page
<Myrtti> "growing mainly in the northern hemisphere"
<Mez> oops ;)
<Myrtti> might be a bit difficult to find :-<
<Mez> I didnt know that
<elkbuntu> well, plaintain is an agracultural weed
<LjL> [15:59:06] <w0ls0n> anyone that talks to PeterBye is just asking for trouble. He just pm'd me and told me to sudo rm -r /
<LjL> @mark peterbye
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> elkbuntu: psst, you have your halo on in #u
<elkbuntu> Pici, i generally dont mind others deoping me
<elkbuntu> especially if i'm idle by nickserv standards
<Pici> Done, twice it seems.
<elkbuntu> i got in 2 secs before you
<Mez> halo ?
<Pici> Mez: @
<elkbuntu> but it's fyi anyone. if i'm not active, deop me. i'll probably have forgotten i was opped, so probably wont even know you deoped
<Mez> yeah, I dont see her being deopped anywhere?
<elkbuntu> Mez, look harder.
<Pici> elkbuntu: noted.
<Mez> weird, it shows up in lastlog, bug I cant see it in my screen
<Mez> though, amusingness
<Mez> 14:07 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu] by ChanServ, ChanServ
<Pici> Probably because I issued the command around the same time as someone else did.
<elkbuntu> Pici,  my client sees you deop 2 secs after i
<Mez> :( who upset her?
<Mez> I think someone needs to add "You got asked for a username and password when you installed" to !password
<jdong> 11:44 -!- bluefoxicy [n=bluefox@74.95.88.148] has quit ["* Bluefoxicy picks up  a book on amateur seduction and reads <Sephiroth> Bullshit Blue,  you've gotta be reading that outta bor]
<jdong> someone wanna have a gentle word with him about that when he returns?
 * gnomefreak too tired for gentle* today
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> "moin"
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> sshing to my computer is painful today.  My ISP capped my upload speed to 150kbits.  Download is still 15mbits though.  
<genii> Pici: Ouch
<Pici> How can we help?
<Pici> fyi, If I don't respond, my current connection is flaky.
<peter771> when connecting from my university halls I get diverted to the ubuntu-proxy channel alerting me that I am using a proxy
<Pici> Are you using mibbit?
<peter771> the only different thing now is that I'm connecting from home
<peter771> and no just x-chat
<Pici> Tor? 
<peter771> nope
<Pici> What university?
<Pici> LjL: ping. 
<peter771> its from my private halls, I had no problem before until my friend with his infinite wisdom decided to troll the ubuntu channel
<Pici> On your computer?
<peter771> his own
<Pici> His name is Peter too?
<peter771> no
<Pici> Because I see here that its coming from the same host and ident that you normally use.
<peter771> ?
<Pici> Anyway. LjL is the one who set it to forward you to -proxy-users.  I'd like to wait for him to return to continue this.
<peter771> ok
<peter771> i've gtg
<jussi01> hrm, ok, bots not forwarding stuff here, need to check it out...
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<LjL> jussi01: it doesn't if the factoid proposed is too long
<LjL> old buggety
<LjL> Pici: what was the matter with peter? i don't see him banned
<Pici> LjL: See students.aspley.opal.ask4.co.uk
<LjL> ah, that
<LjL> Pici: yes, i've banned a couple of troublemakers from there
<LjL> Pici: forwarded to -proxy-users given the hostname was obviously a NAT
<Pici> LjL: I only saw joins from him and one other in my logs.
<Pici> And the other had the same ident.
<LjL> Pici: look at #kubuntu too, though. there was one or a couple giving dangerous commands
<Pici> LjL: Ah, I didnt check there
<LjL> (well not really dangerous, since they got the syntax of "dd" wrong, but clearly that was the intention)
<LjL> pseudo-random nicknames
<Pici> LjL: That was in #ubuntu I thought. as 'cewihfdlv'
<LjL> qpftixcp cewihfdlv
<LjL> one in #ubuntu one in #kubuntu, i guess
<Pici> LjL: Both with the ident of peter?
<LjL> Pici: with the nickname of peter, too
<LjL> [00:16] *** peter_!n=peter@students.aspley.opal.ask4.co.uk has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> [00:16] <peter_> HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo
<LjL> [00:16] <peter_> yes
<LjL> [00:16] <peter_> fire away
<LjL> [00:16] *** peter_ is now known as cewihfdlv
<LjL> [00:17] <cewihfdlv> see what u need to do is issue something along the lines of...
<LjL> [00:17] <cewihfdlv> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> I saw.
<LjL> Pici: i don't know about the ident of the other one, though, because for some reason his join wasn't logged on me
<Pici> LjL: But I figured it was more than that because it was a forward to -proxy-users instead of just a ban.
<LjL> Pici: no, that was simply because of what the hostname looked like
<Pici> Okay then
<LjL> @mark peter771
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Pici sighs
<Flannel> jussi01: bots are also not forwarding ops calls from -monitor either
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: ubottu: ubuntu is Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the Gnome interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<DaSkreech> Hi
<Pici> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> Pici: People keep asking how to install it
<DaSkreech> We probably should have instructions how to do so
<DaSkreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DaSkreech> Like that ^^^^
<LjL> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<LjL> !gnome-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-#kubuntu
<Pici> !ubuntu-kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-kubuntu
<Flannel> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Pici> !ubuntu-#kubuntu
 * Flannel likes fishing.
<ubottu> ubuntu is Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the Gnome interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Pici> oops
<Flannel> Ah!  there it is.
<Pici> !ubuntu-#kubuntu =~ s/ubuntu is//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> Much better.
<LjL> !ubuntu-#kubuntu =~ s/Gnome/GNOME/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> s/Linux/GNU\/Linux/ :P
<LjL> !no | pici
<ubottu> pici: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<LjL> gnvis gndu gnvill gndiskutere gnpå Gnorsk, gnvennligst gngå gntill #ubuntu-gnu. Gntakk!
 * Flannel votes Pici off the island, and Paul Hummer off of planet.
<Pici> I'm tired of the 8.10 people in #ubuntu who think their questions are on-topic because they had the same issue in < 8.04
<Flannel> heh
<Pici> <= rather
 * LjL hands Pici a much of MODE +b *!*@*!#ubuntu+1s
<LjL> BUNCH
<Pici> I read it as bunch.
<LjL> and sorry for shouting but i'm sick and tired of making a stupid typo every sentence
<LjL> i hope it isn't early alzheimer
<Flannel> nah, its early-onset i-know-what-you-mean
<Pici> augh
<Flannel> boooooo hisssssss
<LjL> gah, hiccup
 * Flannel multiplies Pici by 10^-12
<Pici> I prefer nano
 * DaSkreech writes a femto
<Flannel> where are .desktop files? /usr/share/....?
<Flannel> oh wait, menu editor
<Pici> DaSkreech: Can we help you with anything else?
 * Flannel ignores me.
<peter771> hey Pici I've got a few mins if LjL is available!
<genii> Apparently only a couple minutes
<Pici> Not even.
<ubottu> In ubottu, DaSkreech said: ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ. Discussions and support in #ubuntu-powerpc
<Pici> ppc
<Pici> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<DaSkreech> Wonder if #ubuntu-ps3 can be mentioned or if the topic in #ubuntu-powerpc is enough
<DaSkreech> Or should there just be a !ps3 ?
<mneptok> i think CBE is different enough from PPC to warrant a separate factoid.
<DaSkreech> so !cell 
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> Though .. I think the cell team is focusing only on PS3 last I checked
<Pici> I don't see #ubuntu-ps3 on our wiki's IRC channel page.
<DaSkreech> It's there though
<DaSkreech> Dunno if they have to bring it to note or something 
<DaSkreech> I know they changed the name of the chan for it to fit in with the rest of the ubuntu IRC chans
<DaSkreech> incoming
<Pici> Mac_Taylor: How can we help you?
<Mac_Taylor> no i am seeing one thing
<Pici> Mac_Taylor: See the /topic then.
<Mac_Taylor> oh yeah
<Mac_Taylor> Should i stay out of a room that i got banned a couple weeks ago
<Pici> Mac_Taylor: Is this regarding an #*buntu* channel?
<DaSkreech> No First you should learn your lesson :)
<Mac_Taylor> yeah
<Pici> Mac_Taylor: Which?
<Mac_Taylor> I dont remember
<Mac_Taylor> But i am still banned from it
<Mac_Taylor> but i am suddenly able to access it
<Mac_Taylor> wow nevermind ubuntu was the channel
<Pici> Mac_Taylor: What nick were you using?
<DaSkreech> Well read the CoC and that should prevent that in future
<Mac_Taylor> that i dont remember
<Pici> DaSkreech: Do you mind keeping the comments to yourself?
 * DaSkreech sits over there --->
<nalioth> Mac_Taylor: not only are you evading a kline, but bans, too.
<Mac_Taylor> ok
<Mac_Taylor> but am i still klined from freenode
<Mac_Taylor> and how did you know i am evading bans
<Mac_Taylor> accedently
<Mac_Taylor> I thought i was unbanned
<Mac_Taylor> ?
<nalioth> Mac_Taylor: i don't see the point of this conversation. please leave the network.
<Mac_Taylor> Ok 
<Mac_Taylor> How would i know if my old ip got unbanned
<Mac_Taylor> WILL EMail that email know?
<Mac_Taylor> am i banned from #ubuntu? 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-25
<mneptok> Mac_Taylor: from what has been said, it appears you are evading a k: line.
<mneptok> that is, as we say in the IRC racket, "way uncool"
<mneptok> <3 subtlety
<nalioth> awww
<nalioth> you scairt him
<mneptok> nalioth: blasphemy from a customer in Ala-gawddam-bama ...
<mneptok> "You're good people, Kurt. Ya know, for a Yankee an' all ..."
<LjL> hello is there a channel that works as outlet for frustration and i can whine, swear and insult random people in?
<Seeker`> anyone had to do an online C test for a job before?
<LjL> return(EXIT_FAIL);
<Seeker`> i have to do one tomorrow; am trying to work out whether it will be a "write code to do x, y, z", "find the bugs in this code" or "what does this declaration mean? how about this one?"
<mneptok> LjL: try EFnet. that's what it's for.
<mneptok> vbvirus: please change your ident before using Ubuntu namespace IRC channels
<mneptok> gah
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Good evening/morning/afternoon
<vorian> hi
<mneptok> genii: /msg NickServ identify .....
<mneptok> ;)
<ompaul> elkbuntu, LjL pm?
<ompaul> thanks
<jussi01> argh, I hate the million guestxxx niks...
<elkbuntu> yeah
<juliux> hi
<jussi01> hi juliux
<juliux> damn i missed ompaul
<jussi01> he wil likely be back...
<Onefield> hey I am a newbie in ubuntu. I have just installed virtualbox and windows xp pro, but cannot find vrdp under settings i virtualbox which i need
<jussi01> Onefield: support is in #ubuntu
<jussi01> Onefield: This channel is only for Operator questions
<jussi01> !idle | Onefield
<ubottu> Onefield: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> bazhang: what do you think, violet is a bot? been repeating this for a bit... [13:49:48] <violet_> Q^U^R^A^I^^S^Y
<bazhang> jussi01, could be, though the klien may indicate he/she is Chinese
<jussi01> Ok
<bazhang> ie the name klien@
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> althought the -5 looks suspicious to me
<bazhang> will PM him/her if he joins again :)
<jussi01> Onefield: please respond, do you have an operator/abuse query?
<Mez> @bansearch bush
<ubottu> No matches found for bush!*@* in any channel
<Mez> @bansearch georgewbush
<ubottu> No matches found for georgewbush!*@* in any channel
<nalioth> Mez: it's a troll.
<Mez> nalioth: I know ;) I was just looking through to see where his bans were on here (know him from another channels banhistory, and just noticed some very... bad... comments by him in the QDB over there
<Mez> and to be honest, I don't think he tries to be a troll... he's just an idiot
<nalioth> deity help us if he tries . . .
<Mez> http://wiki.blitzed.org/Channel:bitfolk/GeorgeWBush#GeorgeWBush.27s_current_IRC_status
<elkbuntu> that wikipage is comedy central
<elkbuntu> #  In 2002 he spent £100/month for approx. 3 months on an unmetered dialup internet connection primarily in order to receive 24-hour streamed news from Canada. This was paid for by state benefits.
<elkbuntu> wtf?!
<nalioth> it's not the same guy
<elkbuntu> nalioth, you mean more than one troll tries to name himself after the current US president? no wai
 * nalioth is afraid it is so  . . .   :(
<elkbuntu> orly
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: forget mikem*
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: forget mikem*
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> silly bot
<ompaul> :)
<jdong> in soviet russia, mikem* forget YOU?
<LjL> i wish
<maxbaldwin> Would having a google function for ubottu be a good idea?
<maxbaldwin> I've seen it in other bots, and if ubottu couldn't provide help with a factoid, he could google it...?
<maxbaldwin> There's already a !google, but It could be replaced
<Flannel> maxbaldwin: It would be a bad idea, way too much noise
<Flannel> maxbaldwin: Also, all of the factoids have been checked out, etc, we know they're giving good information.  With google, that wouldn't be the case.
<Pici> maxbaldwin: What wrong with that person actually opening up a browser and using goole then?
<maxbaldwin> Seems that people go to irc, then google.
<maxbaldwin> But yeah, it probably would create more trouble than it's worth.
<PriceChild> a bot can only send so much to a channel without flooding
<PriceChild> and google search results are quite large
<maxbaldwin> hrm, the one I've seen just sends the first result's link.
<PriceChild> i can also see that being abused
<maxbaldwin> Well, yeah.
<PriceChild> starscalling in -kde4.... for a minute i thought he was saying that in -devel and was a little scared
<Flannel> maxbaldwin: anything else we can help you with?
<jussi01> maxbaldwin: we have thought about that before, and supybot has a plugin for it, just we have chosen not to implement it
<maxbaldwin> Flannel: Nope, I'm good.
<maxbaldwin> later.
<Flannel> Why are bots not echoing here?
<PriceChild> Flannel: not echoing what? ops calls?
<Flannel> PriceChild: yeah
<PriceChild> I don't see any bans or mutes in place.
<nalioth> Flannel: ubot3 doesn't echo anything in here except requests for factoids and is not in #ubuntu or #kubuntu to echo !ops calls from those places
<Flannel> nalioth: Floodbots usually echo ops calls here.... hmmm, no floodbots here.
<Flannel> Or is it ubotu who does? I don't remember
<Pici> Flannel: Its ubottu
<Flannel> Either way, it's not happening currently.
<Pici> I'm pretty sure we mentioned this the other day
<Flannel> Pici: I know I mentioned it the other day, but did I miss some announcement?
<Flannel> How its not happening anymore or something?
<Pici> Flannel: I think jussi01 was looking into it... or I'm making this up.
<Pici> or stid
<Pici> stdin, rather
<Flannel> either way, they're both pinged now, so hopefully it'll get sorted.
<jussi01> yeah, I forgot to look, looking now, if I could just remember the variable name...
<jussi01> curous
<jussi01> is it only in -ops monitor? or other places also?
<jussi01> this is quite weird
<Flannel> jussi01: #ubuntu as well
<Flannel> jussi01: Or at least, I've noticed the lack of it happeniing in -monitor and #u
<jussi01> yeah
<Q-Bot> So I screwed up when I tried to register this account, and sent it to the wrong email
<Q-Bot> and now it won't let me change it
<Q-Bot> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> Q-Bot: you need freenode staff, try #freenode and http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
#ubuntu-ops 2008-10-26
<bazhang> mac_taylor just joined #ubuntu+1 (evading ban and kline)
<bazhang> also #kubuntu
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @bansearch mac_taylor
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-119-19-32.hsd1.ma.comcast.net by mneptok in #ubuntu on Oct 24 2008 23:10:00 (ID: 5812)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-119-19-32.hsd1.ma.comcast.net by mneptok in #ubuntu-ops on Oct 24 2008 23:09:51 (ID: 5811)
<Flannel> Anyone have ops in -ot?
<Mez> yup, sup?
<bazhang> guest 77755
<Flannel> Possible problem
<Mez>  http://www.facebook.com/people/Adam_Galvin/547354676 ?
<Mez> what was the irssi script equivalent of chanserv.py
<stdin> auto_bleh.pl ?
<Flannel> I believe so
 * Mez reads through.
<Mez> Maybe not exactly what I want ;)
<Mez> but I'll write an equivalent of chanserv.py from that
<Mez> right, off to bed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, DanaG said: !wrong is You're Doing It Wrong.
<Flannel> or not..
<ziroday> Hi, can you alias !ch to !cn or !zh
<ziroday> please :)
<Flannel> ziroday: ch is switzerland
<ziroday> it is?
<ziroday> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Flannel> ziroday: Thats the country code for switzerland, yes.
<ziroday> ah right, well nevermind then
<ziroday> thanks Flannel 
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #dib5sn (testing)
<stdin> bot is de-b0rked again
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (another test)
<jussi01> great :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, magnetron said: No, intrepid is <reply> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> broken software?
<Nafallo> where?
<jussi01> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jussi01> meh
<jussi01> itll be changed soon anyway
<ubottu> In ubottu, magnetron said: serverguide is <reply> The Ubuntu Server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/
<LjL> skenderbeu: anyway, i didn't understand a thing. who was banned, where?
<skenderbeu> how many hours is a ban
<LjL> there's no fixed amount of time
<skenderbeu> i am banned
<LjL> where from?
<skenderbeu> mandriva
<LjL> ...
<LjL> and why, exactly, are you asking in Ubuntu channels?
<skenderbeu> another question how can i find from internet who is calling me in my phone house?
<skenderbeu> #gentoo
<christel> you could always ask #gentoo, tho, i dont think number tracing is one of their specialities
<skenderbeu> i don't care man
<LjL> skenderbeu, please, stay ontopic in #ubuntu and watch your language
<skenderbeu> lol
<LjL> (and for that matter, i strongly suspect the #gentoo people would like you to do the same there)
<skenderbeu> lol
<LjL> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<LjL> @mark redi
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<PriceChild> lol at lol
<PriceChild> !-lol
<ubottu> lol aliases: omg, aolspeak, lmao - added by Seveas on 2007-09-09 11:35:50 - last edited by LjL on 2007-09-22 15:24:40
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !dk is <reply> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<LjL> done
<PriceChild> grrr silly putty making me think my unicode is broken
<Tm_T> aww
<MercuryRunner> when I try to connect to the ubuntu channel I get sent to the ubuntu-proxy-users?
<LjL> MercuryRunner: are you in a school?
<MercuryRunner> no, private halls
<LjL> MercuryRunner: well, the host you're connecting from appears to be in common with several other people (therefore, a proxy), and has been abused
<LjL> anyway, i'll give you a "free ticket" to get in - moment
<MercuryRunner> yeah the isp has us all under the same ip
<LjL> MercuryRunner: you'll have to ping an op again next time you want to join, unless you register to freenode and obtain a hostname cloak
<LjL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<LjL> i'd strongly suggest you do that
<MercuryRunner> thank you for your help
<PriceChild> Heads up on iarwain1/sandsmark in #ubuntu if they appear.
<Tm_T> hi nixternal son
<Mez> ok, so maybe highlighting [Mm][Ee][Zz] today wasn't a good idea... (timezones)
<Flannel> ikonia: kicks trigger rejoins, removes not so much
<ikonia> he's doing it manually
<ikonia> I'm chatting to him in pm 
<ikonia> he's inviting random people to "virus_bot" channel
<ikonia> it's a real guy
<Flannel> er... so, ban it
<ikonia> he agreed not to do it again so I didn't ban him, then straight away he did it, 
<ikonia> if he does it again - I will
<ikonia> he has a question to ask, so lets see what he asks
<Myrtti> hi kids
<ikonia> howdy
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
 * Mez hugs Myrtti 
<Flannel> well, that solves that.
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<Myrtti> hiya Flannel
<Myrtti> hi Mez
<Mez> :(
<ikonia> LjL: do you know the user B-ker in #ubuntu-es ?
<Flannel> ikonia: That was likely an accidental paste
<LjL> ikonia: no, both nick and ident are unknown to me
<ikonia> Flannel: which one ?
<LjL> no it wasn't
<LjL> [20:59:28] <snajim> what kind of ubuntu should i use for my apple 2?
<ikonia> LjL: I know you idle a bit in #ubuntu-es has "it" even spoke
<LjL> ikonia: not in my backscroll, but i'll see the logs
<Myrtti> right.
<ikonia> I think it's a bot being used by a troll to harvest channel nick/pm people 
<LjL> ikonia: he's said "no :P" once. just once
<ikonia> ahh so it does look human
<ikonia> ok, fine
<LjL> has been on -es at least since august
<ikonia> LjL: thanks
<LjL> no, since at least march
<LjL> still, never spoke. ever. aside from that "no".
<ikonia> it's an "op" in a channel called #virus_bot which a user has been hitting channels "invites" with
<LjL> and -es in in my autojoin so
<LjL> nalioth: ^
<ikonia> but that is a theory - it has done nothing directly it's self
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<ikonia> or his self
<Myrtti> has anyone noticed chalcedony saying something?
<ikonia> where ?
<Myrtti> here
<ikonia> nope
<Flannel> not for 24 hours at least
 * Tm_T huggles && cuddles Myrtti 
<ikonia> I've got 48 hours in the log
<ikonia> nothign said
<ikonia> nothing even
<Myrtti> Tm_T: hows things?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: so and so, we are watching elections here now
<Myrtti> Tm_T: not Big Bang yet?
<Tm_T> nope, not yet, in few weeks though
<LjL> ikonia: on where, #debian?
<PriceChild> chalcedony: Can we help you?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: might have to start it earlier too, slightly biggie he/she/it is atm
<Mez> 20:17 [Freenode] -!-  idle     : 1 days 10 hours 18 mins 43 secs [signon: Thu Oct 23 03:02:46 2008]
<ikonia> LjL: ubuntu and windows
<Mez> PriceChild: might be a little too idle to respond
<LjL> ikonia: ah i guess you've kicked him from #ubuntu then?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: just checked since I saw you quickly on IM today before hitting the bathtub and didn't have a chance to ask. Anyway, jolly good.
<ikonia> LjL: it wasn't him direct, it was another user of the channel 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ah, yes, I haven't been online that much lately, mess with school & stuff
<ikonia> LjL: I removed the user doing the invites, but the guy I asked you about is in all the channels the problem user was in, and is an op in the channel being invited too
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how's you?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: excellent :-D
<ikonia> invited "to" not too
<LjL> ikonia: well, being in #ubuntu-es since march and not ever saying anything aside from one single "no" (to no question) is... interesting, for sure.
<Myrtti> other than IRC for which I have very little patience
<Tm_T> heh
<ikonia> LjL: more so as every channel this guy was in the user "virus_bot" kept signing in / out of and doing invites to people
<Flannel> crap
<Myrtti> Flannel: "poo"
<ikonia> Flannel: "nice" ;)
<Flannel> He's laughing about it, it's all good.
<Myrtti> woo, I found my nice black pants
<mneptok> from the transmitter. to the receiver. across the ether. out of your speaker.
<mneptok> RADIO WAVES LIFE! MACHINES ARE LIVING, TOO! THEY'RE WORKING FOR ME AND YOU!
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> anyways, good night kids.
<LjL> mneptok, take this pill
<LjL> actually, take the whole box
<mneptok> LjL: will that make you look like Laurence Fishburne?
<LjL> yes mneptok yes
<ikonia> Flannel: you're being a hero tonight, dealing with some really awkward user ability
<Flannel> ikonia: Wha?  Which ones are really awkward?
<ikonia> Flannel: the c++ guy 
<ikonia> the chritopher guy
<ikonia> the list is long tonight and your handling them all
<ikonia> kudos
<Flannel> ikonia: Eh, I do my best ;)
<Flannel> When are we opening up -release-party?
<PriceChild> it is open
<Flannel> Ah
<PriceChild> Feel free to add it to a couple of topics.
<Flannel> is it like it always is, anyone with a member cloak has ops?
 * Flannel checks
<PriceChild> yes
<Seeker`> no ops for me :'(
<Seeker`> :P
<LjL> eyes on wiivile2
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-19
 * MenZa mumbles something incomprehensible.
<MenZa> !helpercookie is <alias> !cookie
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !helpercookie is <alias> !cookie
<Flannel> !helpersnack | MenZa
<ubottu> MenZa: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * nalioth steals all the cookies
<mneptok> !ops | #ubuntu: Channel ban list is full
<ubottu> #ubuntu: Channel ban list is full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (#ubuntu: Channel ban list is full)
<KB1JWQ> That's not good.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: happens from time to time, mostly because of the floodbots.
<KB1JWQ> Ahhh.
<jussi01> but also because ops forget to remove bans.
<KB1JWQ> What's the solution, age it out?
<jussi01> we clean it from time to time, myrtti has a great script which identifies who owns the bans
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296653/
<KB1JWQ> Wasn't aware it was possible to ascertain who set chanserv bans...
<jussi01> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<KB1JWQ> And speak of the devil.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: I asked her for it :)
<KB1JWQ> Wow, I have an entry?  How'd I screw that one up?
<KB1JWQ> Sorry about that.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: hehe
 * jussi01 wonders who vox is...
 * jussi01 looks
<jussi01> oh, a staffer.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: perhaps you can get the staffers to look at their bans there and see if still appropriate?
<KB1JWQ> I'll mention it.
<KB1JWQ> jussi01: Pung the relevant staffers, but ikonia needs to get with the program. :-)
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: what makes you say that?
<KB1JWQ> jussi01: Next to floodbots and chanserv, s/he's the most prolific.
<KB1JWQ> Staffers have maybe 15 between 'em.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: err, there are several people with similar amounts....
<KB1JWQ> jussi01: I 'spose. Are some of these persistent abusers, or would a mass clearing of the banlist work?
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: some are persistant. we dont generally "mass clear" things without looking closely.
<KB1JWQ> My approach would potentially be to "clear it all, and then watch carefully for people who need to be re-banned," but I may be naive regarding this. :-)
 * jussi01 hugs KB1JWQ. 
 * KB1JWQ goes "squee!"
<KB1JWQ> But probably 90% or more of those issues are long gone I'd figure.  I'd rather have to reban someone than not be able to ban someone who sorely needs it.
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: yeah, true. however, theres also an acountability thing here. ops need to be responsible for their bans - and so while I agree the process needs to be updated, I dont think a mass unban is on the cards.
<KB1JWQ> Ahhh...
<KB1JWQ> I 'spose there's no mechanism to disallow permanent bans and require a timeperiod be givn (that defaults to a day, week, or whatever)...
<jussi01> KB1JWQ: sorry, I got to run, maybe some others can talk further...
<elky> the problem with those is that the user will usually come back none the wiser as to what they did wrong in the first plac
<elky> place*
<KB1JWQ> elky: Right, but I had a ban set that I've removed.  If the user came forward with "Why did you ban me," my answer would be "lolwhut?"
<elky> which means they're likely to just do the same thing again
<mneptok> wildcard nick!ident bans with raw IPs would be my forst choice for removal
<mneptok> *first
<KB1JWQ> mneptok: yeah, I'd agree.  Although really, I'd say anything older than a week is likely eligible for "sod it, welcome back."
<KB1JWQ> Ideally users can reform.
<mneptok> KB1JWQ: can i live in your little fantasy? seems more pleasant than this "reality" gig.
<elky> mneptok, it's the koolaid.
<mneptok> it's easy to sing "all we are saying is give peace a chance" when you have an o: line in your pocket :P
<topyli> it's all we are saying, man!
<jussi01> !java-#kubuntu
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<jussi01> thoughts on whether we still need the dapper part?
<topyli> kubuntu dapper is dead isn't it?
<jussi01> !no, java-#kubuntu is <reply>To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<ikonia> eyeballs on Guest76209
<Pici> jussi01: Why do we need a separate factoid for kubuntu java?
<jpds> Why are we suggesting the usage of Sun's Java when it's been removed from the archive?
<jussi01> !info sun-java6-jre karmic
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<jussi01> jpds: come again?
<jpds> jussi01: ...soonish.
<jpds> Considering Sun are dropping support for it next month.
<jussi01> o.O
<jussi01> !forget java-#kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<jussi01> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jpds> jussi01: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2009/09/12/uninstall-sun-java6/
<jussi01> jpds: given my girlfriends bank only accepts sun-java, I wonder how thatlly be dealt with...
<Tm_T> jussi01: see sampopankki.fi now...
<jussi01> Tm_T: The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. :/
<Tm_T> well, the whole site is "down" so I wouldn't worry about java right now (;)
<jussi01> heh
<Gary> tidied my ban, was it only one?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, Dr_Willis said: !nvidia is the factoid
<genii> shore-doodles?
<Pici> poodle mixes
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-20
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sblunix said: !unr is <reply> Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR) is a 'remix' of the standard Ubuntu Desktop release to enable it to work better on devices with small screens, such as netbooks.  For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR and for support please ask your question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix .
<Pici> fyi: 2009-10-19 21:13:23 #archlinux-offtopic: <rxvt> DigitalKiwi: i have a new channel to troll xD #ubuntu-beginners-help
<pleia2> ugh, thanks Pici
<nalioth> <sigh>
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: How dare you delete the picture from your lart!
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i deleted nothing
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: really?  It was in your people.ubuntu.com space - perhaps it went away when you changed jobs.
<tonyyarusso> (Although the wiki claims now that it's for all Ubuntu Members)
<mneptok> it went away months later
<mneptok> i don;t know hwo deleyed it, or why.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: people.ubuntu.com was hosted by Danger/Microsoft
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Tm_T> seems like #u is in offtopicness
 * Tm_T is bit rusty with that particular channel
<ikonia> wha'ts up
<eviljussi01> hrrr
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> no wonder this place was, er, empty.
<MenZa> [2009-10-20 13:21:22 UTC] [Users #ubuntu-ops]
<MenZa> [2009-10-20 13:21:22 UTC] *** Irssi: #ubuntu-ops: Total of 0 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 0 normal]
<MenZa> [2009-10-20 13:21:23 UTC] *** #ubuntu-ops You're not on that channel
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> I hate when that happens
<MenZa> same
 * elky tilts her head, wonderingly
 * MenZa re-adjusts elky's head to the upright position.
<MenZa> Remember posture is important when using a computer.
<MenZa> Pici: He's obviously trolling.
<MenZa> gord: ^
<gord> duh
<Pici> MenZa: I just got back to my desk and saw the last line.
<MenZa> :P
<gord> hense my short swift "no"
<gord> three times
<MenZa> I'm just throwing stuff back at him before I plan to /remove him.
<MenZa> Just to give him a chance to back off.
<gord> he hasn't actually done anything
<MenZa> i.e. making it incredibly obvious to him that I know he's trolling
<MenZa> No, he's just asking questions which make absolutely no sense - for starters, regarding the Fedora comment
<gord> if asking questions that make absolutely no sense is against the rules i should be banned about 20 times over ;)
<Pici> a fedora is a type of hat.
<MenZa> Fedora doesn't use apt-get. If he'd known about apt-get, and Fedora is his only release of Linux (which he makes it appear to be), then he would know that cross-grading isn't just something you do just like that
<gord> no. Pici. its an *awesome* type of hat.
 * MenZa concurs.
<MenZa> Pici: I've only popped in now and again, but Hajuu's been anything but helpful - try a /lastlog
<MenZa> Pici: I'm glad there's a CoC to protect him from me. :)
<MenZa> woo.
<Pici> now hes sending me notices.
<Pici> 13:05:52 [freenode] -Hajuu(i=dfgt@203-59-35-179.dyn.iinet.net.au)- you know, banning someone after they say 'anyway, ill stop too' is really just asking for a botnet attack. Not neccisarilly from me, but I'm just saying
<MenZa> Pici: I can just see him trying to ddos ubuntu/member/pici now.
<MenZa> ahwait, pdpc.professional.
<MenZa> good man, Pici :3
<MenZa> Pici: He just spammed -server
<Pici> I saw
<MenZa> k
<Tm_T> kids...
<Tm_T> have you seen this? http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/20091020-00 "Updating the Ubuntu Code of Conduct"
<Pici> Tm_T: not yet
 * Pici reads
<Flannel> Is there a changelog/diff?
<Pici> Flannel: yep, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mako/ubuntu-codeofconduct/proposed-revision/annotate/head%3A/CodeOfConduct.txt
<Flannel> Hmm, the rationale text makes me think I've read this before... less technical oriented, etc.  Isn't that what v1.0.1 was for or something? Then again, I'm still groggy
<Pici> Flannel: long night?
<Flannel> Pici: I had a long weekend.  Went to New Jersey (6 hour plane) for a convention/conference where they had us scheduled solid from 730am to 1015pm all three days
<pleia2> the proposed changes have been around for *months*
<pleia2> we just finally got around to voting this morning (they were waiting for the new CC and all)
<Pici> Flannel: where in NJ?
<Flannel> Pici: East Brunswick
<Pici> Flannel: :O
<Pici> Flannel: Thats pretty close to where I am
<Flannel> Well, next year I'm going to be wiser about this convention, pad travel days to give myself some freetime to sightsee and stuff.  It'll be near Lehigh next year, which is right down the road
<pleia2> what is there to sightsee in East Brunswick? ;)
<pleia2> (sorry, pennsylvania here, it's Our Job to heckle nj)
<Flannel> No idea, but NB is right next door, and... old buildings are automatically sightseeable
<Flannel> s/buildings are/stuff is/
<Pici> East Brunswick has... hm..
<Pici> There are some farms
<Tm_T> Pici: there's that tree
<Flannel> Yeah, that's pretty much what I saw of it too.  Some freeways, and a hotel in the middle of nothing
<Flannel> er, excuse me, turnpikes
<gord> pfft old stuff, nothing in america is "old"
<gord> you guys don't even have castles!
<Flannel> gord: That's not entirely accurate
<tsimpson> no forts though, the ones not made out of sheets and chars ;)
<Pici> and strings?
 * gord builds a fort, does not invite Flannel
<Flannel> I'll just build my own fort and lay siege to yours!
<gord> you do realise, that this means war.
 * gord tells his mum on Flannel 
<topyli> gord, in fact it means peace
<topyli> you have a language problem :(
<topyli> -ot can go to hell, and probably will. i'm going to have a beer and read some neww
<topyli> news even
<Tm_T> topyli: awwww
<Tm_T> what a sillyness
 * nalioth isn't sure which is the more welcoming - news or -ot 
<mneptok> no forts?!
<mneptok> errr ... wrong
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-21
<ryanakca> ... many canadian cities have forts... Kingston (several, Henry, Frontnac, Frederick, etc.), Quebec, Halifax, Montreal, etc., huge ditches, deep limestone walls, towers and all the trimmings
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (zaboo)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Magnesium said: What is 2+2?
<MenZa> Morning jussi01 :)
<ubottu> znh called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<vox> sigh
<MenZa> vox: such children these days. :(
 * MenZa goes for breakfast.
<vox> i asked nicely
<vox> but no
 * vox shrug
<jussi01> vox: have you checked your bans in #ubuntu to make sure any old/stale ones are removed?
<vox> i.. dont think i've banned anyone
<vox> oh wait, i did a couple of days ago
<vox> my first #ubuntu ban
<vox> oh how my heart fluttered
<bazhang> hehe
<gord> thats not because of the ban, ubuntu op stress is just getting to your major organs
<vox> that's.. a big banlist
<jussi01> vox: hence we want you to keep your bans clean
<vox> nod
 * MenZa , again, mentions how freenode needs a Super-Duper-HIGHLY-extended banlist.
 * tonyyarusso guesses there are bans in there from people who aren't even opping anymore
<vox> what's the stance on multiple clients from the same source address?
<jussi01> MenZa: nope, it just needs people to take care of bans...
<tonyyarusso> I'd disagree MenZa - bigger banlists just let us be lazier.
<jussi01> vox: allowed, but not too many...
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> I suppose
<tonyyarusso> I'll bet 50% of the ones currently standing don't actually need to be there.
<jussi01> vox: whats freenodes policy? ;)
<jpds> MenZa: Again, we do have a super banlist.
 * MenZa proposes a bantriage!
<jpds> MenZa: Freenode only allows 50 bans a channel, with the +L mode, we're allowed 200, I believe.
<tonyyarusso> We need some peons to do menial labor of comparing every single ban to bantracker notes
<jussi01> MenZa: be my guest... if you can rally everyone to actually look at their bans...
<MenZa> I'd be happy to run though some of them.
<MenZa> It's no different than doing a five-a-day.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: or we cauld write some software to do it :P
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: Feel free?  (I couldn't)
<MenZa> It doesn't seem like that much of a chore.
<vox> jussi01: several
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: we are currently testing some stuff that will help people keep track of it better
<tonyyarusso> nifty
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: and also, you realise you can search by operator in the bt?
<MenZa> on +b, ubottu should prompt user for a ban reason => simple!
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: Yeah - I usually do that for my own, but I don't think everyone does.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: Honestly, many of the tools exist, but people dont know about them, dont use them or are just lazy
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: see above comment that I think some people may have bans who aren't even active, or cases like vox where someone random may place and ban and completely forget about it.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: Ive checked - there are only a few like that - at least in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: agreed, but pinpointing that some people aren't taking care of their own doesn't make our massive banlist shorter - only actions do.
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: Good to know.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: this is mostla a caser of people just not doing it. Now as I said, we are working on tools to make this easier - if you have time and coding ability we would love to have you contribute.
<Flannel> jussi01: I do!
 * Flannel has been meaning to get around to mentioning that since that email...
<jussi01> Flannel: excellent! also, I notice you had a few bans the other day... have you cleaned up?
<Flannel> I don't have any recent bans I don't think, but I'll be sure to take a look
<bazhang> I've got two quiets, one of which I was advised to leave longer term; sniper_jesus ' one
<Flannel> Wow, spaceghost is quite rude.
<jussi01> Flannel: and anyone else interested, feel free to join #ubuntu-bots-devel
<bazhang> eyes on hajuu in -ot
<MenZa> he was in #u earlier as well
<bazhang> muted now in PM
<MenZa> muted?
<bazhang> err quieted?
 * MenZa tilts head
<MenZa> i.e. /ignore -QUERY? :p
<gord> "muted, now in pm" i guess
<MenZa> interesting.
<pleia2> jpds: will need to restart the ubot, I had to reboot the server this morning (sorry for not warning you)
<jpds> pleia2: That's fine, hit it.
 * jpds unconfuses himself.
<jpds> pleia2: Should be coming back now.
<pleia2> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> In ubottu, dconlon said: Ok no one is helping there. Sorry for polluting this channel
<MenZa> *sigh*
<MenZa> hello, Hajuu.
<Hajuu> Hi
<bazhang> Hajuu, you were asked repeatedly to remain on topic and yet continued nonetheless
<Hajuu> I wasnt the only one though.
<Hajuu> I think you're being a bit short sighted ;)
<Hajuu> I'm not some kind of.. irc martr
<bazhang> you have a long history as well
<Hajuu> Sure, of being banned for answering 'off topic' questions, as randomly deemed.
<Hajuu> I dont see why in a general ubuntu channel
<Hajuu> I cant discuss gaming on ubuntu
<Hajuu> no less when literally probably 5 people were discussing it
<bazhang> lesbians is not on topic
<Hajuu> yet I was the only one silenced.
<Hajuu> I posted that in offtopic ;)
<Hajuu> also
<Hajuu> I thought it was a genuine distribution and was having a 'wtf' moment
<bazhang> you fooled with the bot in #ubuntu doing that
<Hajuu> How's that?
<Hajuu> Meh it really doesn't seem important anyway. You claim it was offtopic, I claim it was not. To me in either case, a few hours silenced is sufficient.
<Hajuu> I can either help, or not.
<MenZa> Hajuu: You're not in a position to put forth ultimatums.
<Hajuu> Doesn't seem worthy of spending time discussing however.
<MenZa> Noone's forcing you to stay.
<Hajuu> *shrug* it makes no difference to me, like I say I wanted to be unsilenced from #ubuntu so I could help someone.
<Hajuu> I'm not trying to be like that heh
<bazhang> Hajuu, you are not interested in re-joining the channel (ie being unmuted)?
<Hajuu> But surely over a disagreement of content matter, isn't worth me spending time actively trying to be unsilenced after hours. To me, the few hours silence is punishment enough.
<Hajuu> I wasn't spamming or being a neusance
<Hajuu> I was trying to assist someone.
<MenZa> Hajuu: #ubuntu doesn't operate with a karma system. It's not like you help someone, and then you're allowed to break a rule or two.
<Hajuu> Whether gaming in ubuntu is offtopic or not is the issue, and whether that warrents an ongoing silence or a few hours. That's your decision.
<MenZa> Hajuu: You abide by the rules, or you don't.
<Hajuu> *shrug* like I say, its a difference of opinion in my view.
<Hajuu> I wasnt 'breaking the rules' I was discussing an ubuntu-related activity
<MenZa> You're not in a position to argue your opinion.
<Hajuu> in a general ubuntu chat room
<Hajuu> ...
<MenZa> #ubuntu is not general in any case.
<Hajuu> Ok. Great.
<Hajuu> Very diplomatic.
<MenZa> It's a *support* forum.
<Hajuu> "We're right. you cant disagree or else!"
<Hajuu> Thanks.
<MenZa> Hajuu: The IRC Council, who created these rules, were appointed by the community. The community set these rules.
<MenZa> I also suggest you read the Code of Conduct and IrcGuidelines before you continue
<MenZa> !coc | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<MenZa> !guidelines | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MenZa> That should help you get started.
<Hajuu> Id rather not waste any more time, thus why I was propositioning you, as you put it.
<Hajuu> don't worry, I wont help in there, and im sure you wont care.
<Hajuu> Good day.
<MenZa> Some people...
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (drones joining, may want to have +r set while they persist, depending on what they're doing)
<nalioth> they are joining and being klined as they join
<MenZa> :)
<mneptok> Hajuu also seems to have been off-topic and decidedly unhelpful in -server, GWIW
<mneptok> s/G/F/
<ikonia> concur
 * jussi01 bites ikonia
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> sure sure
<MenZa> mneptok: Indeed.
<MenZa> mneptok: That's why I took the hard approach.
<mneptok> MenZa: oh, did you ban/remove him from -server?
<MenZa> No
<MenZa> Just the above log
<MenZa> mneptok: I have no authority in server. :)
<MenZa> mneptok: To put it bluntly, I'm expecting him to continue where he left off in -ot, though.
<ikonia> he's been quiet in server for a while now
<MenZa> Oh.
<MenZa> Speak of the devil.
<MenZa> See -ot.
<mneptok> no.
<mneptok> i haven't seen -ot in months, and it's going to stay that way ;)
 * jussi01 ban forwards mneptok to -ot :P
<MenZa> mneptok: The moment I finished writing the above lines, I tabbed to /w 7
<MenZa> [2009-10-21 18:31:43 UTC] < Hajuu> you become a lvl 9 asstaco.
<MenZa> [2009-10-21 18:31:47 UTC] < Hajuu> How does that feel?
<mneptok> +b
<MenZa> removed for now.
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Hajuu)
<ikonia> damn it
<ikonia> no grunt in -server
<ikonia> I thought I had that
<MenZa> There we go, banned
<mneptok> same here
<ikonia> help in -server please
<ikonia> Pici: jussi01 elky Pici
<mneptok> !ops | Hajuu -server
<ubottu> Hajuu -server: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Hajuu -server)
<ikonia> I'll check what happened to my rights in -server
<ikonia> niko: big thanks
<mneptok> niko: /k please?
 * MenZa sighs.
<ikonia> he's long gone
<niko> sorry, he floods me a lot
<niko> on pv
<niko> do you want me to change the ban ?
<niko> like Hajuu*!*@* perhaps ?
<ikonia> you're call
<ikonia> your
<mneptok> Pici: ping
<MenZa> niko: I just have *!*@hostmask in -ot.
<MenZa> Hajuu*!*@* is just.. bad in some way :\
 * MenZa dislikes nickbans - they're the last resort.
<mneptok> *!*dfgt@*.dyn.iinet.net.au
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-22
<ubottu> In ubottu, ejdo said: this is weird
<mneptok> yes. yes it is.
<mneptok> welcome to IRC.
<Amaranth> wow #ubuntu has been pretty quiet today
<Amaranth> as far as calls for ops, anyway
<Flannel> Amaranth: Don't jinx it
<Flannel> Howdy [1]SpaceGhost
<[1]SpaceGhost> Dude do you have a problem?
<Flannel> [1]SpaceGhost: I don't.  And I'm hoping you won't either.
<[1]SpaceGhost> I think you're being a bit anal retentive, but that's just my opinion. I'm glad you're looking out for people. I was trying to inform him that the correct name was not vanity ip, but domain name and I communicated it in a clear manner.
<Flannel> "learn the nomanclature, it's called a domain." isn't very friendly.  Yes, it may be clear, but it's certainly not nice.
<[1]SpaceGhost> I can't see how you can say that humor doesn't communicate on the internet, but then assume a user is being rude.
<[1]SpaceGhost> It wasn't my first time letting him know what it's called. If you'd look back I said that it's called a domain name. Very nicely.
<[1]SpaceGhost> I wasn't being rude, I was being concise and informative. But it's fine, #ubuntu doesn't need me as much as I don't need to use my time there.
<Flannel> [1]SpaceGhost: You were the one who brought up humor.  Was your "learn the nomenclature" supposed to be in jest?
<[1]SpaceGhost> It's fine, you have power and quite the opinion. Why should you be wrong, and not be able to be wrong?
<[1]SpaceGhost> Do you remember last night? Where you said that humor doesn't translate on the internet? I was applying that rule to you assuming I was being rude. I was making it clear.
<Flannel> I'm not sure what you're saying.  Being humorous and being rude are the same thing?
<[1]SpaceGhost> It's totally okay, you're quite opinionated in my opinion.
<[1]SpaceGhost> Never mind, you're just being a jerk whether you know it or not. It's perfectly okay that you can pick and choose when something is okay and when something isn't. I was being clear and concise, as in no room for error. I informaed him more than once what it was called. I wanted him to be able to communicate his need clearly. I'll just not waste my time on a channel with opinionated assholes like yourself. Have a great day, 
<maco> O_o
<maco> so uh anyway....
<maco> that fridge post of nhandler's....about irc council....it says "opinions from irc ops"....who counts as an op?
<Pricey> maco: considering it also includes that from ubunteros, members, irc people etc. i'm not sure that definition is important
<maco> ok
<Flannel> I believe that was asking about/coaxing to DOS
<ubottu> Magnesium_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> I just lol'd at this<[1]SpaceGhost> It's totally okay, you're quite opinionated in my opinion.
<mneptok> elky: i just did the same
<MenZa> Eyes on COOLMAN in #ubuntu - I'm trying to give him a chance to leave peacefully, but I don't think he'll be leaving by himself.
<ubottu> In ubottu, vanishing said: !foo is what bar
<genii> rustytechda might be some adbot for Trillian
<bazhang> good point
<vox> its not responding
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #ubuntustudio ()
<maco> can we fix !ops in #ubuntuforums? i'm maco not macogw now
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #ubuntustudio ()
<Mamarok> that looks like a case for k-lining...
<Windowsuckscock> yay!
<Windowsuckscock> kline
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<MenZa> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Windowsuckscock> !staff
<ubottu> Windowsuckscock called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<MenZa> I'll be watching -ot.
<ubottu> cytotoxic called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<MenZa> oh dear lord.
<Amaranth> Look, he came back
<MenZa> So he did.
<ubottu> cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<MenZa> he hit -server
<Mamarok> gah, that's really a case for staff
<MenZa> yes, yes it is.
<ubottu> cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<ubottu> cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<Pici> all of my windows are flashing red
<maco> hit kernel too
<MenZa> mine too, Pici
 * MenZa keeps his eyes firmly locked on window 7
<MenZa> I'm tempted to just ban now, to spare the hassle.
<jussi01> dont ban him or remove him any more - he seems to be on a crusade to get banned. unless of course he continues in the channel
<Amaranth> I'm guessing he did /whois on us to find more channels
<MenZa> Or maybe he's just systematically going through the list of channels on the wiki :p
<maco> i was thinking id ban before ze got a chance to say anything if ze showed up in -women
<MenZa> I don't see why we'd even let him into the channels.
<MenZa> I mean, I tidy my bans quite often, so it's just a matter of removing it soon.
<jussi01> well if you all are set +i he wouldnt get the info would he...
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure I'm not +1.
<MenZa> +i*
<MenZa> I don't mind people knowing what channels I'm in.
<Amaranth> jussi01: I forgot to set it this time
<Amaranth> (my client won't do it automatically)
<MenZa> bullgard4 was back.
<ubottu> Bacteria called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<MenZa> oh lawd
<MenZa> he's
<MenZa> BACK.
<jpds> I leave for five minutes and nuclear war takes place.
<MenZa> Completely, jpds
<Mamarok> fdoving: hi, can we help you?
<Mamarok> fdoving: are you an op?
<jpds> Mamarok: /cs access #kubuntu list
<ikonia> who is claydoh ?
<jussi01> ikonia: kubuntu opo and general kubuntu guy, why?
<fujisan> Pricey are you here?
<fujisan> Is it okay if i idle until i get to speak to Pricey dear ubuntu-ops?
<MenZa> fujisan: Can anyone else assist you with this issue?
<fujisan> nope..
<fujisan> alas
<fujisan> i will just ask him in IM later
<fujisan> thanks
<fujisan> bu bye
<Pici> nickspoon: Happy birthday
<nickspoon> Pici: Thanks! :D
<topyli> oooh happy bd nickspoon <3
<nickspoon> Thanks topyli <3
<MenZa> :3
<Tm_T> nickspoon: what's the number now, 15? (;)
<nickspoon> Oh, you are cruel. 17 :)
<Tm_T> ah, kids...
<jussi01> Tm_T: what are you now, must be about 145, no? :P
<ikonia> jussi01: never heard his name, that's all
<Tm_T> jussi01: 114 in last count (;)
<jpds> ikonia: He's from way back.
<ikonia> it's cool, just didn't recognise the nick
<maco> hey folks
<maco> anyone in -ot?
<maco> i'm not sure whats up with Defacer
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> I'm active
<genii> Defacer is acting very odd.
<gord> it looks like someone new
<maco> yeah ikonia's watching
<mrsa> I am a lymphocyte
<Lymphocyte> I kind adapt
<ubottu> Lymphocyte called the ops in #kubuntu ()
 * genii makes a note in his black book about lymphocyte/mrsa/macrophage
<maco> genii: was bacteria earlier too
<maco> and cytotoxic
 * genii sips
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> I say we ban *!biology@* from the namespace.
<MenZa> Who's with me?!
 * genii sips and thinks about mold
<maco> oh i get it
<maco> mrsa = that skin thing
<maco> the form of staff
<maco> er staph
<genii> Heh. "staff" as mistaken for "staph" seems somehow appropriate
<Flannel> genii: mold, eh?
 * MenZa moulds genii 
<genii> Flannel: That black stuff. I'm finding it in the basement near my office
<MenZa> :\
 * MenZa slides genii a coffee to get his mind on more important things.
<MenZa> like coffee.
<genii> MenZa: I'm on the beer actually
 * genii guzzles
<MenZa> genii: Irish coffee ):
<genii> Heehee
<nalioth> maco: if the person is being disruptive, they should be banned - whether they are literally asking for it or not
<nalioth> otw, they'll continue disrupting the channel
<genii> The same character was here another day just doing same crap in every channel in turn
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<MenZa> Sweet $DEITY
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-23
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (NAVWOLF)
<ubottu> Xtreme_Great called the ops in #ubuntu (NAVWOLF)
<MenZa> someone, #ubuntu?
<MenZa> !staff | (see above; NAVWOLF in #ubuntu)
<ubottu> (see above; NAVWOLF in #ubuntu): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<MenZa> genii: May as well ban - staffers, pardon me :)
<MenZa> Ah, you did.
<genii> No choice
<lJl> whois may provide information on which place the trolling was coming from.
<gord> thats a little heavy handed MenZa...
<MenZa> gord: If he's unwilling to talk now, I'd like to discuss it with him in here.
<MenZa> gord: ANYONE who changes their nicks to indicate away reasons are asked not to do so.
<gord> i agree, i just don't think its worth a ban
 * genii +b's all the away-spammers!
<MenZa> nor do I, but the alternative would be to ignore it
<MenZa> so I've just forwarded him here so I can ask him again tomorrow.
<gord> the alternative is to ask him to come into here tomorrow, then if he's still not co-operating setup the ban forward
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> genii, what do you think?
<MenZa> (I'm not completely closed off to suggestions - thanks gord :))
<MenZa> maybe I have a slightly short fuse right now because of the previous incidents in the channel, so any input is welcome :)
<MenZa> (if people think so, I'll take a break for a while)
<MenZa> (..anyone? :D)
<genii> MenZa: I'd usually warn about away msgs twice, then kick but not ban unless they came back in immedialtely after that and did another /away message, etc
<genii> (but that's just me)
<MenZa> It was mostly because he's currently away now and I don't see why he ought to be in the channel if he refuses to obey the guidelines set out.
<genii> If currently /away then how do you expect them to respond ?
<MenZa> When he re-joins he will :)
<MenZa> But I think I'll lift the ban for now and catch him tomorrow
<MenZa> Thanks for your comments. :)
 * MenZa steps away from -ot for a bit.
 * genii makes more coffee
<gord> it should be noted that i have no love for that guy and he's gonna end up getting himself banned one day if he carries on with his attitude...
<MenZa> oh I concur, but personal opinion is generally to be avoided when judging bans ;)
 * MenZa goes back to Question Time
 * genii works on the $50,000 pyramid question
<gord> the answer is raspberry jam
 * genii ponders raspberry jam
<Flannel> Hi MakeUpYourMind, how can we help you today?
<MakeUpYourMind> I was looking at commands and did / p i n g  #ubuntu and it came up with the enormous list, then I was banned. Could anyone help me with this?
<Flannel> You did ping #ubuntu, yes.  It's frowned upon to do anything like that to a channel
<Flannel> Because in this case, it pinged 1350 people and they all replied, which was your enormous list
<MakeUpYourMind> ok. i was just trying to get the server's response time actually.
<MakeUpYourMind> Flannel: are you there still?
<Flannel> MakeUpYourMind: I'm not sure how you can ask the server for a reply, but you can always ask ubottu for one.
<MakeUpYourMind> how?
<Flannel>  /msg ubottu ping
<Flannel> that'll start a query with ubottu, and the bot will reply, giving you a total turnaround time, etc.
<MakeUpYourMind> ok, sure thing.
<MakeUpYourMind> how do I get back into ubuntu?
<Flannel> MakeUpYourMind: I'm going to go ahead and unban you, if you're unsure about how something works, a good way to find out would be to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MakeUpYourMind> ok...
<nickrud> MakeUpYourMind, if you were wondering why it autobans, it's because it's a common troll technique for harassing a channel
<MakeUpYourMind> how does that harass a channel. I thought the users dont even see pings done to themselves.
<nickrud> nope.
<nickrud> * Received a CTCP PING 1664779183 from MakeUpYourMind (to #ubuntu)
<nickrud> * FloodBot3 sets ban on *!*@c-71-235-36-236.hsd1.ct.comcast.net
<nickrud> anyway, Flannel's kindly unbanned you; and see the topic
<oed> can you please remove the ban so I can have my old nick back?
<oed> <nickrud> * FloodBot3 sets ban on *!*@c-71-235-36-236.hsd1.ct.comcast.net
<nickrud> you are unbanned,  Flannel removes ban on *!*@c-71-235-36-236.hsd1.ct.comcast.net
<Flannel> Was he changing to oed to avoid a perceived ban on MakeUpYourMind?
<Flannel> Or did I misinterpret that statement
<nickrud> I think his intent was in that direction.
<nickrud> but it's not open and shut
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, twb said: !learn sag is https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<bazhang> he doesnt have utf8
<davidstrauss> Hi, can I get ubottu to join #pressflow? We're a Launchpad-based project, and the automatic bug linking would be helpful.
<jussi01> davidstrauss: usually these questions are asked in #ubuntu-irc. however, ubottu is really for ubuntu projects, and has a very heavy load already. If you have a server available, the source code of the bot is on LP and clones can be easily created.
<jussi01> !botclone | davidstrauss
<ubottu> davidstrauss: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<davidstrauss> jussi01: You may want to update http://ubottu.com/, in that case. "This is the home of the Ubottu bot which you can find in various Ubuntu channels on the Freenode network. If you want him to join your channel ask in #ubuntu-ops"
<davidstrauss> jussi01: Thanks, though
<jussi01> davidstrauss: hrm, maybe we need to update it to your ubuntu channel
<jussi01> davidstrauss: thanks for the notification.
<jussi01> davidstrauss: anything else we can help you with at this time?
<davidstrauss> jussi01: Nope, thanks. I just like ubottu in #bzr and wanted something similar in #pressflow. I'll try to set up the bot on my own server, though.
<jussi01> davidstrauss: if you need a hand with setting up, just pop into #ubuntu-bots
<davidstrauss> thanks
<davidstrauss> I assume it's just Python.
<davidstrauss> jussi01: Does it work on Python 2.4
<jussi01> davidstrauss: Im pretty sure it does
<jussi01> davidstrauss: but for further questions, please head on over to #ubuntu-bots (and see our topic here :) )
<jussi01> !idle | davidstrauss
<ubottu> davidstrauss: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tsimpson> jussi01: done
<jussi01> tsimpson: excellent. thanks
<ikonia> elky: you have a baccta fail - trolling windows
<ikonia> bacta
<topyli> grrr so now alabd think i'm willing to give personal consultation in pm after i got tired of him on the channel
<MenZa> topyli: I've asked him numerous times to seek proper legal counsel if he's looking to publish a book with free content in it.
<MenZa> There's nothing wrong with *asking* but repeated questions get very very annoying.
<topyli> i have done the same, many times
<topyli> well i have also explained how the free licenses work, many times. getting through to him seems a bit difficult
<MenZa> yes.
<MenZa> and most of his queries seem to revolve around the question of re-licencing a work to allow him to re-publish it, lol
<vox> why is xtream_great teaching his bot in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> I didn't see him
<ikonia> lets look
<vox> his bot is marcus_mpd
<ikonia> Xtreme_Great: hey there
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Hi
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<ikonia> looking in #ubuntu it looks like your playing with/teaching a bot in #ubuntu, is this the case ?
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Actually, yep... Trying to...
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: It's megahal.
<Xtreme_Great> Very intelligent...
<Xtreme_Great> :)
<ikonia> Xtreme_Great: are you aware of the policy of no unauthorized bots in #ubuntu ?
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Is that a problem?
<nalioth> Xtreme_Great: have you read our channel guidelines and policies?
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Sorry, didn't know that... I'll take him off the channel...
<ikonia> Xtreme_Great: that's great, thank you
<ikonia> Xtreme_Great: as nalioth pointed out it may be wise to have a quick look over the channels policy/guidelines
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Thanks for lettin' me know... :)
<ikonia> !guiddlines | Xtreme_Great
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guiddlines
<ikonia> !guidelines | Xtreme_Great
<ubottu> Xtreme_Great: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> Xtreme_Great: have a glance over the guidlines when you get chance, thank you for joioning here and then removing the bot, I think we are all good now
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Could you please tell me of a channel where bots are allowed? I really need to train the it...
<Xtreme_Great> *bot
<nalioth> Xtreme_Great: you might read http://freenode.net to find an answer to that
<ikonia> Xtreme_Great: you could make your own channel to train it, or as nalioth points out freenode has some helpful links
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: All right.. Thanks... :)
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Actually I do have one. But no one joins it... It's about a hacker magazine that is about to be published...
<nalioth> Xtreme_Great: just make sure you have permission from the ops of wherever you're runningit
<nalioth> freenode doesn't really like unauthorized bots
<Xtreme_Great> nalioth: okay...
<ikonia> thanks Xtreme_Great
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: :)
<MenZa> Xtreme_Great: Can we help you with anything else? :)
<nalioth> Xtreme_Great: have you seen our channel /topic ?
<Xtreme_Great> MenZa: Oh no it's fine... :)
<Xtreme_Great> nalioth: Yeah, what about it?
<MenZa> Xtreme_Great: I think nalioth is referring to "Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with." :)
<Xtreme_Great> MenZa: Oh... You mean this channel... :)
<Xtreme_Great> Okay...
<MenZa> bazhang: for the record, he spouted the same nonsense in #freenode
<MenZa> I'm lying
<MenZa> somewhere he did
<bazhang> wonder if that is Russian minus utf8
<MenZa> lol
<Pici> nalioth: fyi, that bot guy from above seems to have dropped his bot in #freenode.
<bazhang> ##linux as well as a few others
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (ae86-drifter did that yesterday too)
<bazhang> have him in PM
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, hi
<ae86-drifter> hello bazhang
<ae86-drifter> how are you?
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, that is second time in two days you recommended that command in #ubuntu ?
<ae86-drifter> its a good command
<ae86-drifter> that way they can start fresh install
<ae86-drifter> i thought its good for him
<bazhang> actually its not. and some unsuspecting newer users might run it.
 * MenZa chucks a rock at ae86-drifter's car, just so he can spend lots of moneys getting a new one.
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, have you read the code of conduct and irc guidelines links I PM'ed you?
 * genii helps MenZa
 * Tm_T throws genii at ae86-drifter
<MenZa> :p
<ae86-drifter> yeah i read it
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: It doesn't sound like you've read it.
<ae86-drifter> i have now
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, that was rather quick
 * MenZa is unconvinced.
<ae86-drifter> you pmed it to me 10 mins ago
<bazhang> describing that as a 'good command' tells me you have not
<ae86-drifter> its olny a page long
<bazhang> let me rephrase then
<bazhang> in light of your having read said documents, you still think that its a 'good command'?
<ae86-drifter> only for the appropriate occasion
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, was there anything else you wished to discuss here today?
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> sudo rm -rf / is never appropriate
<bazhang> of course its not.
<ae86-drifter> why not?
<bazhang> so there is nothing else to discuss wrt removing his ban
<ae86-drifter> am i allowed to go back in #ubuntu
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: it does nothing useful but remove all your precious files.
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: which is never useful.
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: 1.) it won't actually delete the core system thanks to coreutils protection 2.) there is no need to do sudo rm -rf / to re-install a system, that is what the installer
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, no.
<ikonia> "installer is for"
<ae86-drifter> what if it is from a livecd?
<bazhang> this is moot.
<tsimpson> that's really not the point now, is it
<bazhang> you are very cavalier about all this.
<ae86-drifter> would coreutils work if you run the command from a live cd?
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: try it for yourself.
<tsimpson> how you go about trying to destroy someone's data does not make destroying someone's data OK
<ae86-drifter> i dont think it would
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, your ban will not be removed
<ae86-drifter> i was trying to help
<ae86-drifter> im just learning
<MenZa> no, no you weren't.
<bazhang> that was the diametric opposite of help
<ae86-drifter> someone told me it was good
<ae86-drifter> so thats what i learn
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: unless you know exactly what you're doing, don't.
<MenZa> in this case, you're either trolling horribly, or you most certainly have no idea what you're doing.
<tsimpson> and definitely don't recommend others do something you don't understand
<bazhang> I would guess the former
<MenZa> my vote is on option #1, but that's not the case here.
<MenZa> s/the case/relevant/
<ae86-drifter> i didnt know it wipes your drive
<MenZa> then how do you suddenly know now?
<ae86-drifter> i thought it is like deleteing the temp files in windows xp
<bazhang> right.
<ae86-drifter> so should resolve some issues
<tsimpson> this is getting off the point
<MenZa> I don't really feel there's much point in discussing this.
<bazhang> I concur
<MenZa> You gave seriously bad advice (if you can even call it that), and my judgment tells me you were very much aware of that.
<ae86-drifter> i will sneak back with a different IP if u ban me and a different name so pls dont bother banning me
<ae86-drifter> i wont do it again
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, ban dodging is not a good plan
<ae86-drifter> now i know what it means
<ae86-drifter> i havent ban dodged
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: ban dodging will only get you into further problems.
<bazhang> you just suggested you would.
<ae86-drifter> i meant i could, not i will
<ae86-drifter> sorry
<tsimpson> "<ae86-drifter> i will sneak back with a different IP if u ban me and a different name so pls dont bother"
<tsimpson> that's not a "I could"
<ae86-drifter> iwont
<tsimpson> that's a "I will"
<ae86-drifter> i have provide this channel with good help cheif
<ae86-drifter> honest
<bazhang> that is debatable, at best
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: I didn't see you providing much useful help in #ubuntu.
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: Not that it really matters - we don't use a karma system that'll allow you to do a number of good things, in return for being allowed to break the rules and act like, frankly, a total asshat (pardon my French).
<ae86-drifter> i help 100's of ppl
<MenZa> No.
<ae86-drifter> lol
<ikonia> if you are in a position to help 100's of people you would know what rm -rf did
<ikonia> I suggest ending this hear rather than drag it on
<MenZa> ikonia: +1
<bazhang> yep
<ae86-drifter> i help mostly with gui stuff
<ae86-drifter> not terminals
<ae86-drifter> its my thing
<ikonia> here even
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: According to my logs, you haven't. Like I said, the point is moot. Your ban will not be lifted.
<MenZa> If you insist on going higher, see the link from ubottu.
<MenZa> !appeals > ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter, please see my private message
<MenZa> Thank you for your time.
<MenZa> If that's all, please part the channel.
<ae86-drifter> so will i come back in 30 days
<MenZa> No. Follow the link ubottu sent to you.
<ae86-drifter> its kool i h@x0rez like 5 wireless networks here so see u soon in a different costume
<ae86-drifter> try and catch me
<MenZa> We will.
<ae86-drifter> heheh
<bazhang> not a good plan
<MenZa> ae86-drifter: Please part the channel.
<ikonia> guys - if he choses to ban evade - that's his decision and freenode can deal with it - lets leave that here
<bazhang> true
<MenZa> exactly.
<bazhang> haxorez?
<ikonia> "HACK"
<MenZa> For the record, I did speak to bazhang about me suddenly stepping in there, despite it being his ban. :)
<ikonia> meaning "crack"
<bazhang> to announce it here is strange to say the least
<MenZa> Or just plain stupid.
<MenZa> That's my vote.
<bazhang> I was being diplomatic :)
<MenZa> Almost too diplomatic, imo.
<bazhang> it's Amaranth's (ban forward) btw
<MenZa> He had his chance to speak his mind, uttered rubbish nonsense. Ideally he should have been given a link to !appeals and /removed.
<MenZa> Oh :p
<MenZa> But eh.
<tsimpson> if there's no one here to /remove, that's difficult
<tsimpson> *to do the /remove
<bazhang> thought you had access tsimpson
<MenZa> indeed, tsimpson
<tsimpson> nope, just +ViA
<MenZa> tsimpson: I'm sure !staff would have been happy to help, though :p
<bazhang> :0
<MenZa> Maybe elky's still around.
<ikonia> bit heavey to call staff
<tsimpson> (personally I would like to see all ops have +o here)
<ikonia> just use the !ops call in here
<MenZa> I suppose.
<tsimpson> but that's probably an issue for the next meeting
<MenZa> tsimpson: well, ideally we'd at least have access to *get* opped ;)
<MenZa> I suggest you add it to the agenda.
<tsimpson> I meant the flag +o, so ChanServ can op us
<MenZa> yup
 * tsimpson waits to get +o so he can take over the WORLD!!!
<MenZa> :p
<bazhang> hehe
<Amaranth> Proper ban put in place instead of a forward
 * MenZa rocks tsimpson's world!
<bazhang> thanks Amaranth
<MenZa> man, launchpad people are slow
 * MenZa has had an open ticket for having his PPA removed for *ages*
<Amaranth> can't you just delete the packages?
<MenZa> Amaranth: you can't remove a ppa yourself
<MenZa> you can empty it
<MenZa> but that won't let me change my name on launchpad
<MenZa> :(
<Amaranth> ah
<MenZa> I'm ~menza now, wanting to change to ~lhavelund
<Amaranth> hehe, I was thinking about doing that but I really don't want twatkins
<MenZa> lol
<Pici> MenZa: bug them in #launchpad
<Amaranth> I made sure my gnome account was travisw instead
<Pici> Amaranth: I'm truely sorry
<MenZa> Pici: I did at one point :P
<MenZa> trying again. :p
<tsimpson> when is the next meeting?
<MenZa> 5th-ish?
<tsimpson> well, it's not on the fridge
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !karmic =~ s/BETA/not yet released/
<tsimpson> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> !karmic ~= s/BETA/still NOT stable/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<duk> pih
<genii> Interesting n= for them.
<gnomefreak> things people do for attention ^^^^
<guntbert> there still seems to be no factoid (neither si nor sl) referring to #ubuntu-si (for slovenian language)
<genii> Perhaps no slovenians have volunteered to help with phrasing the factoid, assuming #ubuntu-si exists
<guntbert> genii: it exists, I submitted a (google translated) proposal some time ago (being austrian myself)
<Flannel> guntbert: Can you ping some people in -si to get a real one?
<guntbert> Flannel: good idea - I'll try that
<guntbert> bye for now
<ikonia> hello CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> hi ikonia
<ikonia> how can we help today ?
<CrazyLemon> ikonia well i came here to submit a factoid for international pointing channel (or something like that :D)
<ikonia> well, sounds interesting, please explain
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<CrazyLemon> ikonia well guntbert explained to me that ubuntu-si hasnt got international pointing channel set on ubottu
<ikonia> ahh yes
<CrazyLemon> so..am i on the right channel or am i waaay out? :)
<ikonia> you're correct here
<ikonia> if you want to give us the info for your factoid
<CrazyLemon> ok.. here it is
<CrazyLemon> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> i hope utf8 is supported otherwise you'll see a lot of messy letters :D
<ikonia> reads fine to me
<ikonia> although I don't understand it
<CrazyLemon> well..thats the point isnt it :))
<ikonia> could you translate that to english please ?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<ikonia> thankws
<ikonia> thanks
<CrazyLemon> Channel for support to slovenian ubuntu users is #ubuntu-si. If you need help in slovenian language please join us and we'll try to help.
<mneptok> "Many years ago Serbian and Czech had a crazy drunken night of love. Slovenian is the result."
<CrazyLemon> the last sentence is in english :)
 * mneptok runs
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ikonia> CrazyLemon: sounds good,
<ikonia> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<CrazyLemon> mneptok you are probably Serbian arent you ;)
<mneptok> US, actually
<mneptok> but one of those Americans that can find Ljublana on a map :)
<Flannel> mneptok: We have maps in America?
 * CrazyLemon is very surprised 
<mneptok> Flannel: yes. but they are somewhat crazy.
<CrazyLemon> you probably fell in love with a slovenian girl didnt you :D
<CrazyLemon> ikonia so ..are we good now? :)
<mneptok> Flannel: http://strangemaps.files.wordpress.com/2006/11/800px-reagan-digitised-poster.JPG
<mneptok> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> si is <reply>Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<ikonia> you are now
<mneptok> ubottu, wake up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up
<mneptok> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<Flannel> mneptok: I've got a Reagan for Governor bumper sticker in my garage
<mneptok> ubottu: si is <reply>Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<ubottu> I'll remember that, mneptok
<CrazyLemon> lol..guess ubottu doesnt like "si" that much ;)
<mneptok> he thinks you're saying "yes" in Spanish, and is out getting his legs waxed before your big night together
<mneptok> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> hehe...anyways ..thanks for help guys ..my work here is done
<ikonia> CrazyLemon: thank you
<CrazyLemon> my pleasure.. have a nice night
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-24
<tommost__> In #ubuntu Castawayz is spamming the bot.
<Flannel> tommost__: Thanks
<tommost__> Thank you.
<ubottu> CytoToxic called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ryanakca> What do you do in cases like those? (where they ask to be banned) Ignore them if they leave / don't come back?
<nalioth> ryanakca: well, if they're just a single user in a single channel, you use your op skills to help minimize disruptions
<nalioth> this (as you saw) was not the case here
<maco> Primorski_Lav in #ubuntu
<maco> trying to pick up chicks
<maco> has been told that channel isn't for that
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Primorski_Lav thinks this is a pickup channel)
<ubottu> fool__ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tavish said: !! this is the first time ever ubottu replied
<bazhang> nice part message on Tim-B
<bazhang> err hostname
<bazhang> sertse looks familiar
<ikonia> don't know the nick
<ikonia> side note - be aware bacta is drunk and is in #ubuntu-offtopic, he's just sent me a few "odd" pm's, but just be aware he's drunk (or says he is)
<ikonia> I'm off out
<bazhang> see you later
<ikonia> laters
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (advanced)
<niko> bash fork bomb
<Psinetic> why are the acronyms like "wtf" and "stfu" and "omfg" not allowed?
<jrib> Psinetic: because abrasive language in general is not allowed
<Psinetic> how does anyone know what "wtf" means?
<Psinetic> what the fudge, white turtle fountain
<Psinetic> seriously...
<Psinetic> it's an acronym
<jrib> Psinetic: that's fine, please don't use it
<Psinetic> i'd like to see where it says that in the code of conduct
<jrib> It also (and most of the time) means "what the f***"
<jrib> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Psinetic> i have seen it
<Psinetic> it doesn't say anything about language
<jrib> Be considerate
<jrib> Be respectful
<Psinetic> nothing about language
<jrib> Psinetic: being considerate and respectful includes this
<jrib> Psinetic: besides, I'm sure someone gave you the !language factoid when you used it to inform you of the rule
<Psinetic> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Psinetic> which family you talking about? mine or yours
<jrib> Psinetic: neither
<Psinetic> my point is that that rule is relative and you should be more specific. my family says cuss words all day long, i personally don't curse, i use substitutes, and your family may not. but when enforcing rules, you should be more specific. heck, spell out the words you don't want people to say in the rules (make note of it being verbally graphic to warn users)
<Psinetic> that's just how i see it, and that's the point i'm trying to make
<jrib> Psinetic: I understand your point.  And certainly there is a gray area of words that are considered offensive to some and normal to others.  When that happens, ops will let you know that the language shouldn't be used (e.g. "wtf"). It's impossible to create a list of all offensive words.
<jrib> Psinetic: to be safe, just avoid using those words, there's no need to use them
<jrib> Psinetic: to you, it may seem ridiculous but remember ubuntu is used by people all over the world coming from many different cultures
<Psinetic> well, this is how it came off to me, and please let me apologize for sounding rude, i think i did come off a bit edgy. it's like i use the word "gay" to represent negative connotations for things. for example, i would say "man that was gay >_>" or something like that.
<Psinetic> someone one time really got angry at me for that
<jussi01> I think a better way of explaining it is in our guidelines: All the #ubuntu channels are visited by people whose ages vary, and whose tolerances of language and subject choice vary equally as much. Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the #ubuntu channels friendly places for everyone.
<Psinetic> but i didn't know why until they calmed down enough to explain it, but it still don't make sense to me
<Psinetic> i still use that expression, but i don't think acronyms should be banned from usage as they can be used to mean anything
<Psinetic> just as someone my say "F*** You!" I could say, "Fudge you"
<Psinetic> doesn't mean it's a cuss word
<jrib> Psinetic: and some of the things those particular acronyms you mentioned mean ARE offensive
<Psinetic> so if i use, "FU" which one am i using?
<jrib> Psinetic: it's not clear, that's why you shouldn't use it.  Some people will take it as offensive
<Pricey> Psinetic: As a guideline, I suggest that if you believe you need to obfuscate your message, your message is not suitable.
<Psinetic> alright. well, thanks for the clarification. might i request, or suggest, that this is clarified in the code of conduct as well? it has no mention of language at all, or even the point and idea of what ops say in the forums.
<jrib> Psinetic: what do you suggest exactly?
<Psinetic> your explanation above.
<jrib> I think what jussi01 pasted was directly from the guidelines?
<jussi01> it wsas.
<jrib> ⸮?
<jrib> hrmm, not symmetric
<jussi01> s/wsas/was/
<jussi01> tis here.
<jussi01> Psinetic: is there anything else you need from us?
<Psinetic> not really
<jussi01> Psinetic: then could I ask you pay attention to our topic :)
<Psinetic> ?
 * jussi01 waits for Psinetic to read it again....
<jussi01> Psinetic: I mean /topic :)
<jussi01> !idle | Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Psinetic> ah....sry, lol, i'm still getting used to irc's...haha, the topic doesn't mean what we're talking about as per se, rather, what it says at the top of the screen regarding the entire channel XD
<jussi01> :)
<Psinetic> hmmmm ok
<Psinetic> thanks for your help
<bazhang> bullgard4, how may we help you
<jussi01> bazhang: ikonia's ban
<bazhang> jussi01, right, just trying to see if he is responding or not
<vox> we should create an #ubuntu-pickups channel
<bazhang> ugh
<vox> heh
<bazhang> that is not really funny in light of all the abuse that -women have had to endure, not to mention -ot
<vox> it was aimed more at irony than humour
<bazhang> ubuntu_ seems to be trolling
<bazhang> I know
<jussi01> vox: youll find irc doesnt translate humor and irony too well..
<vox> jussi01: well yes, this is true
<bazhang> masterbob/psinetic in -ot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, russlar said: !me is goign to hell
<MenZa> bazhang: hm?
<KB1JWQ> Anwar is pasting repeatedly in #ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> He's gone.
<bazhang> assembly code :)
<KB1JWQ> Seriously.  That's... a little out of scope for most users here. :-)
<maco> bazhang: we've talked about that before actually...in #ubuntu-women
<maco> bazhang: about setting up like #ubuntu-hot-babes or #ubuntu-pickups and having an eliza bot or two in there
<bazhang> true :)
<bazhang> maco, interesting
<maco> and auto banning anyone who joined it from #ubuntu-women ;)
<maco> like if you join that channel, youre banned from u-w
<niko> ahah
<bazhang> my initial response was probably knee-jerk, but then I was made op in -ru at the outset to combat some of the worst of it
<KB1JWQ> Forget the Eliza bot, you could rename a pony bot and call it good, given most users who troll for that stuff on IRC.
<bazhang> until -women opped every member practically
<maco> i think about 1/4 of us have ops in ther
<xorred> ola all
<xorred> can I appeal my ubuntu ban here?
<xorred> since like ... 2-3 months?
<MenZa> xorred: Someone with bantracker access should assist you shortly.
 * MenZa pokes bazhang 
<xorred> cool
<MenZa> I can see you ban, but I can't see who set it.
<MenZa>  *** 313 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@unaffiliated/xorred [by douglas.freenode.net, 1290846 secs ago]
<bazhang> ikonia, is not around right now afaict
<MenZa> (For the record, it's only been half a month since that was set)
<bazhang> looks like August 12th
<bazhang> xorred, have you read the code of conduct and the irc guidelines?
<bazhang> !coc | xorred
<ubottu> xorred: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | xorred
<ubottu> xorred: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xorred> the reason I got banned is getting mad at someone, and my personal belief is he deserved it
<xorred> the way I reacted in the public channel was not nice... next time I'll just pm what I think
<bazhang> xorred, please read through those
<xorred> ok
<bazhang> xorred, have you read those documents?
<xorred> yes, and I don't see a point where one member insults the member 2, and member 2 replies and gets banned...
<bazhang> xorred, you are aware of why you were banned?
<xorred> yes, bad behaviour in channel
<xorred> but only one side of the bad behavior got banned, which is something I don't want to disput
<ikonia> hello
<xorred> hello, ikonia
<ikonia> bazhang: you called
<bazhang> ikonia, I gave him the coc and guidelines to read
<bazhang> which he has done
<ikonia> oh, xorred
<ikonia> can you give me 2 minutes please
<ikonia> bazhang: please continue if you're happy
<bazhang> ikonia, no problem
<MenZa> xorred: Sending someone angry messages in a /query is not allowed by the CoC either.
<MenZa> xorred: I hope you realise this.
<bazhang> xorred, having read the coc and the guidelines, you still maintain that your actions were justified?
<xorred> I had a reaction to his words
<xorred> and I don't think these were justified either
<xorred> yes, I know the coc was broken by me
<xorred> but it was not caused by vacuum
<ikonia> my words ? the ones giving you the answer of how to do a server install on a cd
<ikonia> yes, you ask a question, I gave you a working answer - how is that not justified ?
<ikonia> "without" a cd I should say
<ikonia> then you started ranting about design flaws in ubuntu
<xorred> I said again, I don't want to disput what happened then
<ikonia> yet you are doing
<ikonia> you're telling people my words where unjustified
<ikonia> when in reality I gave you the answer to the question you asked
<xorred> ikonia, that specific version I used was impossible to install from usb
<ikonia> the phrase you're looking for is "I'm sorry I was rude, my attitude was uncalled for"
<ikonia> xorred: then you where not using ubuntu - as all the ubuntu images worked
<xorred> actually, I am not looking for anything except un-banning my account
<ikonia> well - then I suggest you look at your attitude
<ikonia> and instead of trying to make people believe your actions where justified, look at the facts, you asked a question, for some reason didn't like the answer and was rude
<ikonia> telling people in #kubuntu lies - also doesn't help
<ikonia> no-one was "dissing you" so telling people you got mad because people where dissing you is nonsense - so I'll ask you again to consider your behaviour in general
<xorred> I know  for myself, that my behaviour was not caused by a nice talking or a nice conversation, in "nice" being polite and non-humiliating
<ikonia> xorred: I'm happy to make the logs of the conversation available to you
<xorred> yet if you ask me to fall on my knees to beg you for an unban - that will not happen
<ikonia> xorred: you can re-read them and see there was nothing rude or humiliating in there other than your own behaviour
<ikonia> I'm asking you to fall on your knees I'm asking you to look at your behaviour in general, in any of the ubuntu channels
<xorred> ikonia, there is no smoke without fire, have you heard of that?
<ikonia> thats nonsense
<xorred> ok, nonsense
<ikonia> again - I'll offer the logs to you to read them for your self
<ikonia> that way you can see you just didn't like the answer - and you where rude in the channel
<ikonia> but as I said look at your behaviour in the other channels, eg: your lies/mouthing off in #kubuntu a few minutes ago, while I understand you are frustrated, just stop for a moment and consider what you're saying to people
<ikonia> I can grab the logs for you if you want ?
<xorred> I don't want to waste your or my time in reading logs and disputing them 2 hours more here or elsewhere
<xorred> just accept I have learnt my lesson
<bazhang> this seems to be going in circles
<ikonia> no
<xorred> indeed
<ikonia> you don't seem to have learnt your lesson as you still feel your behvaiour is justified and you still seem to be offering non-factual information to people
<bazhang> checking the logs xorred you were out of line
<xorred> yes, I could have just shut up
<xorred> sorry for expressing emotions too far
<ikonia> thats fine, everyone gets frustrated
<bazhang> happens to everyone
<ikonia> I'm more concered that you feel that it's justified (reading your recent comments in #kubuntu)
<ikonia> apprantly I deserved it and I was dissing you
<ikonia> which is nonsese
<ikonia> which is why I'm suggesting you re-read the logs to actually look at your behaviour
<ikonia> everyone slips up - no question of it, I'm more concerned by the fact that you see things such as people "dissing you" where that is not the case, and then feel it acceptable to react to that
<xorred> ikonia, if somebody speaks nicely to you - smiling, etc - can you spit them in the face in anger?
<xorred> which is overexpressed again, but you get my point
<ikonia> I don't know what you mean or how that's relevent
<xorred> I mean that there is no possible way on earth I could have started feeling this way if it was uncalled for
<ikonia> I understand that, which is why I'm asking you to read the logs so that you can see it was totally uncalled for
<xorred> as I said, I overreacted
<xorred> but it wasnot an overreaction on vacuum
<ikonia> I don't know what that means ?
<xorred> I don't want to continue this arguement
<ikonia> ok - then we'll leave it there
<xorred> you'll keep my account banned?
<xorred> or you want to continue the arguement
<xorred> what do you want ikonia
<ikonia> I'm not arguing with you, I'm expressing concern that if the ban is lifted you'll re-join the channel, take offense at people helping you again and over react again
<ikonia> I'm concerned that you're seeing people insulting you where no-one is
<ikonia> and you may over-react again
<ikonia> which based on your comments in #kubuntu you see as fine if people deserve it
<xorred> let's ban me again if I insult someone first, ok?
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> xorred, no
<ikonia> I'm afraid I'll need to step away for 15 - 30 minutes, but I just wanted to explain my reasonings to you
<ikonia> bazhang: thank you for the hilight
<bazhang> ikonia, no problem
<MenZa> xorred: Can we help you with anything else today?
<xorred> I still dont understand will you guys unban me on #ubuntu
<MenZa> xorred: If not, please note our no-idling policy.
<MenZa> xorred: As far as I can tell, you've already had this discussion with bazhang and ikonia.
<MenZa> !appeals | xorred
<ubottu> xorred: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<xorred> the discussion was me understanding that I was wrong, but they never told me will I get unbanned or not
<MenZa> Please see the link there if you insist on having your ban lifted.
<MenZa> [2009-10-24 18:36:13 UTC] < xorred> let's ban me again if I insult someone first, ok?
<MenZa> [2009-10-24 18:36:18 UTC] <+ikonia> no
<MenZa> You won't.
<xorred> ok, I'll follow the process
 * jussi01 coughs in MenZa's direction....
<MenZa> jussi01: Hello.
<jussi01> MenZa: you dont have bt access?
 * jussi01 eyes MenZa
<MenZa> jussi01: Wait, I do?
<MenZa> Oh wait, tsimpson *did* give me access.
<MenZa> woops.
 * MenZa hides from jussi01 
<ubottu> In ubottu, tonyyarusso said: no, kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<tsimpson> actually, I don't think you have access
<tonyyarusso> stupid bot
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> no, kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<MenZa> 2login
<tsimpson> MenZa: try @btlogin
<MenZa> I mean
<MenZa> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MenZa> @btlogin
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<tsimpson> didn't think so
<MenZa> @whoami
<ubottu> menza
<MenZa> humm.
<MenZa> so hah, jussi01!
<tsimpson> as long as someone on the IRCC says it's ok, I'll give you access
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: try your btlogin again - it seems to have a bit of a lag
<tsimpson> it won't work
<tonyyarusso> well fine then
<tonyyarusso> You be all up in your "oh, I have access to the list, look at me!"
<tonyyarusso> :P
<MenZa> :D
<tsimpson> tonyyarusso: it needs a special privilege to get access, separate from editing factoids
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Yeah, but I have no idea who has that priv or not - you do ;)
 * tsimpson is all knowing
 * MenZa cowers in fear
<tsimpson> I just want someone to say it's OK, don't want to go over some ones head
<tsimpson> procedures, procedures, procedures
<jussi01> tsimpson: not yet.
<MenZa> I don't need bt access if I'm not a member of the ircteam. ;)
 * MenZa is the debating type, not the banning type.
<tsimpson> you see, that's why I ask :)
<MenZa> Well, mostly. :P
<MenZa> Speaking of, jussi01 - how are my records?
<tsimpson> maybe it's an idea to separate access by channel for BT2
<ikonia> tsimpson: can you update my bot access privs please, the last restore of the ubottu database lost them
<MenZa> tsimpson: the more modularity, the better.
<jussi01> MenZa: records?
<MenZa> jussi01: I told you to notify me if you had any comments about any of my actions. Any? :)
<jussi01> MenZa: well...
<jussi01> :P
<MenZa> tsimpson: could do groups - a bt group, an editfact group, etc.
<MenZa> tsimpson: flags, even.
<tsimpson> ikonia: what privileges are you lacking?
<tsimpson> MenZa: there already is that
<ikonia> factoid edit
<MenZa> tsimpson: oh.
<ikonia> must dash
<MenZa> tsimpson: so what's the problem, in that sense?
<tsimpson> @capability add ikonia editfactoids
<ubottu> Error: The command "capability add" is available in the Admin and Channel plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "capability add".
<tsimpson> @Admin capability add ikonia editfactoids
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> MenZa: I'm just thinking maybe an op in one channel doesn't need to access bans for another channel
<tsimpson> right now they are all lumped together
<jussi01> tsimpson: given that bt2 will be open to all...
<MenZa> tsimpson: From a theoretical point of view, I agree. From an #ubuntu* point of view, well...
<tsimpson> MenZa: I intentionally added "maybe" to that sentence ;)
<jussi01> see with bt2 _everyone_ can see _everything_
<tsimpson> it'd need some discussion on practicality, implementation and design if it's needed at all
<tsimpson> with bt2 we can (theoretically) access the LP group(s) a user is in, and change what a user can see
<jussi01> tsimpson: wait a sec. as Ive said, bt2 will be open to the public. why would we need access control like that?
<tsimpson> jussi01: just for privacy issues, for non-logged channels
<tsimpson> with publicly logged channels there is no issue
<jussi01> ahh, good point.
<tsimpson> but then we need to decide about how public operator comments should be
<guntbert> you might want to have a look at WanHouse aka  Tjohejs in #ubuntu - random comments,....
<Flannel> Meh.  BTs broken?
<guntbert> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> guntbert: Not you, I'll take a look.
<guntbert> Flannel: ah - got it :)
<Flannel> Can anyone confirm BTs not working? or is it something funky on my end?
<Flannel> If it's working, do you have one or two slashes after ubottu.com?
<Flannel> (not that I need to remind anyone, but just in case: don't paste your login URLs here!)
<jussi01> Flannel: wfm
<jussi01> and 1
<Flannel> hmm, I guess I'll try deleting my cookies
<maco> note: reklama = spammer (just spammed #ubuntu and then left)
<guntbert> its me again - reklama is repeatedly spamming #ubuntu channel on entry and leaving
<wgrant> #ubuntu+1 has been hit just once so far.
<guntbert> wgrant: yesterday it was the same (at least in #ubuntu)
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> is it always the same guy ?
<wgrant> ikonia: Thanks.
<guntbert> ikonia: always reklama
<ikonia> ok, so lets see what/how he deals with that
<ikonia> thanks for the heads up
<guntbert> and the last times the same IP too
<guntbert> bye :)
<ikonia> lets see what happens
<ikonia> thanks !
<guntbert> you are welcome :-)
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: hostname is Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<niko> hi erUSUL
#ubuntu-ops 2009-10-25
<erUSUL> hi
<erUSUL> does someone see the ubottu edit request?
<niko> yes
<erUSUL> good ;)
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<erUSUL> :| not so good the GUI tool is no longer there since switch to NM
<bazhang> erUSUL, take out the last bit about 'Alternatively,...' ?
<erUSUL> yes
<erUSUL> i made the request twice
<bazhang> !hostname
<ubottu> hostname is Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !hostname
<ubottu> hostname is Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bazhang> better? :)
<erUSUL> works for me ;)
<bazhang> thanks muchly :)
<erUSUL> you are wellcome
<erUSUL> good night all
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<bazhang> heh
<maco> bazhang: laughing at my awful attempt at remembering russian?
<bazhang> maco, funny that I quit the moment before I was actually needed in #kubuntu
<maco> when he mentioned he spoke russian?
<bazhang> need a cd. order one. no cd. then order one. bad connection. etc etc
<maco> he said he ordered one and it didnt show up
<maco> i told him it can take 6wk. he said has been 10
<bazhang> funny that I quit the moment before he divulged he spoke Russian
<maco> yeah you coulda been much more useful than me!
<bazhang> (I'm op in -ru)
<maco> i know
<maco> about all i can say is "i dont speak much russian" and "i study at <school name>" and "my name is <name>"
<bazhang> heh
<maco> oh, and "dress" as in the article of clothing
<bazhang> he is still silent in -ru
<maco> haha
<maco> ok...
<bazhang> lots of those -ru guys do that though
<maco> do what?
<bazhang> mild level trolling
<maco> i asked if he was using google translate, and he said yes, then asked if i spoke russian, turk, or kurdish
<bazhang> heh
<Flannel> bazhang: You talk to ^^ in query at all?
<bazhang> Flannel, not yet
<Flannel> bazhang: Interesting
<maco> one a y'all did
<bazhang> stalkerish imo
<maco> no?
<bazhang> in PM now
<bazhang> <osx5> i'll leave her alone
<maco> yay
<maco> thanks
<wgrant> Anybody else just been PMed with chanspam by Shtirlic?
<Flannel> Not I
<wgrant> Hm. Sad.
<ikonia> !hostname
<ubottu> hostname is Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ikonia> guys and gals, I'm not comfortable with the above factoid ^^
<ikonia> using hostname to set a hostname on the fly is not a good idea, I certainly don't think we should be offering that as a solution, or worse putting it in an approved factoid
<elky> could you suggest a revision then?
<ikonia> I'd just dump the use of hostname
<ikonia> /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts is the only way to properly set a hostname
<ikonia> just a comment, not sure if I'm being over protective
<ikonia> thoughts ?
<jussi01> ikonia: can you think of a factoid that says something like that and maybe links to a wiki page?
<ikonia> I can sure strip it down, no problem, just didn't know if I was being over cautious
<jussi01> its a badly formatted factoid in the beginning,Id suggest revision even if it wasnt for contents sake.
<jussi01> !-hostname
<ubottu> hostname has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 14:52:04 - last edited by bazhang on 2009-10-25 00:48:24
<jussi01> bazhang: oh bazhang...
<ikonia> I'll ponder
<jussi01> ok, good :)
<bazhang> Psinetic, how may we help you
<Psinetic> hi bazhang
<Psinetic> wondering why i get kicked from a channel when an op comes in saying we're "discussing illegal things about breaking into systems" when he doesn't even know what he's talking about
<topyli> you did ignore the advice and then turn the discussion into someone's missing tampons. you were not banned, just removed so that you may review your behavior in peace
<bazhang> Psinetic, hang on a second
<bazhang> rockstarrem, something we could help you with?
<topyli> rockstarrem, hi. what can we do for you?
<rockstarrem> no no sorry i was just there for the argument, i can leave if you want
<bazhang> rockstarrem, better to part thanks
<rockstarrem> lol ok
<Psinetic> i don't think topyli is right in any sense, based on the topic to begin with. the "advice" was to just drop it w/e, and nothing being stated was illegal or even close to illegal. whether i was being banned or just kicked, it's still an administrative action. i don't think it was justified, and the tampons was referring to nobody coder, the hacker that took out my websites
<elky> Psinetic, you were making people uncomfortable and you were asked to stop several times.
<elky> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<topyli> right, sorry for the confusion on the tampons. not that i think anyone's tampons are on topic
<Psinetic> there is no topic in "offtopic" is there?
<Psinetic> that's what i thought
<Psinetic> and nothing was being stated about anything illegal
<Psinetic> you two were the only one's who thought or felt anything was illegal, and i pointed out it wasn't
<Psinetic> and it's not
<bazhang> not the point
<elky> Psinetic, you were asked to stop.
<topyli> Psinetic, we're not here to define the scope of law in your country. we're here to keep the ubuntu channels a pleasant place
<Psinetic> what's unpleasant about:
<Psinetic> 1: warning other members to keep their stuff upgraded because of this particular hacker
<Psinetic> 2: discussing the possible move of servers because of a hacker
<Psinetic> 3: discussing what the guy did to my sites and how to prevent it for others (which is what the site i linked stands for)
<Psinetic> please tell me how that's unpleasant
<elky> 1. discussing how you had "made it a personal war"
<elky> 2. how "we'd have to get him to the states or some other country" to exact revenge
<Psinetic> revenge never came out of my mouth
<Psinetic> and it is a personal war, because of the fac that he's getting away with hacking countless websites and no one is doing anything about it
<Psinetic> it's the same passion antivirus and malware removal members have
<Psinetic> what's wrong with that?
<topyli> Psinetic, i did not find it as educational as you try to make it. as far i could tell you gave no advice and i learned nothing
<Psinetic> and getting him to the states or another country is for justice, not revenge
<elky> Psinetic, discussing personal wars and discussing relocating people (potentially) against their will makes #ubuntu-offtopic a hostile place to be.
<Psinetic> first off, how is an offtopic channel supposed to be on topic about anything? second, if you're an op, and you know about security, you wouldn't learn something you already know
<elky> unless you've had cyber stalkers, you have no idea of how hostile that discussion can be.
<Psinetic> elky, you obviously didn't read the past about me being a moderator of a hacking website. i had hackers on my tail for almost a year, hence my switch to ubuntu
<elky> you seem to also be using the word hacker where you mean cracker.
<Psinetic> someone who illegally breaks into my system to do damage
<Psinetic> hacker
<Psinetic> those guys
<elky> someone who cracks in to your system is not the same as someone who hacks code together.
<Psinetic> does it matter?
<ikonia> surley someone who run a hacking website would know that ?
<Psinetic> who said i was a hacker ikonia?
<Psinetic> i was a moderator
<elky> Psinetic, to people who identify as hackers, a lot. it's not nice to identify as a hacker to have someone reach for their phone to call 911
<topyli> Psinetic, your being a forum operator is not relevant here. here's my suggestion. 1. familiarize yourself with the channel rules. observe especially the part about stopping a discussion when someone asks you to. 3. return to -offtopic and have a good time
<Psinetic> you don't have to know how to hack to moderate
<topyli> as a bonus, 4. learn the proper definition of a "hacker" as used by our community
<Psinetic> i think i'm perfectly fine using any definition i want
<elky> and we're perfectly fine telling you you're wrong.
<Psinetic> whatever you say. you run the channel how you like it. i don't think it was right to kick me from the channel, or for that matter state that the topic at hand was discussing illegal activity. if you disagree with that you can go fuck yourself.
<bazhang> okay...
<elky> topyli, dude, you totally ruined his cred!
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> he's in #ubuntu as masterbob
<topyli> now i can't sleep. i have a teenie cracker forum moderator for a lifetime enemy!
<topyli> :)
<ikonia> if his attitude of "fuck yourself" stands, I don't think it's acceptable to leave him in #ubuntu
<topyli> masterbob joined -ot
<ikonia> he's basically just told you "fuck your rules and your enforcment ofthem"
<elky> judging by IP, it's an aussie too
<ikonia> personal opinion - he should be removed after that
<elky> he's not going to be able to contain himself long
<ikonia> and I'm happy to do it and take the flak for it
<elky> nah, let him put the nails in. no need to preempt this one
<bazhang> he joined #remote-exploit last night and was banned immediately; came into -ot with logs wanting us to solve it for him
<ikonia> elky: fine. Personal opinion someone who comes here and says fuck you all and the rules shouldn't be allowed to participate
<elky> ikonia, i agree. i also want to see topyli give him enough rope to make it more than a 30 second ban ;)
<ikonia> I'll certainly be following him in #ubuntu
<elky> well lookie there, a conscience
<jussi01> I think theres a point at where ppeople get angry, say f you all, 10 mins later they calm down and apologise. its human nature to get angry at first and we should have a small amount of leeway for that, as long as there is a change of attitude after.
<topyli> aye
<ikonia> jussi01: everyeone gets angry, but then they should be removed from the channels until they clam down
<ikonia> jussi01: saying fuck you then being allowed to re-join the channels and continue is unacceptable
<elky> ikonia, had he said it in one of those channels then it would likely have been a different story. he's chosen to apologise, and we ought to be proportional to that.
<ikonia> bazhang: is Psinetic the guy from yesterday in offtopic from the USA navy asking about "hacking tools"
<ikonia> elky: yeah the apology is great, no problem with that at all
<ikonia> elky: if it's the same guy (bazhang could confirm as I can't be certain) that was in -offtopic yesterday then he's making a habbit of being rude, kicking off with offensive language then coming back and apologising
<elky> do we have logs of this?
<bazhang> ikonia, aka masterbob, and generally was the same problems last night
<ikonia> elky: if it's the same guy - I removed him yesterday, and I was also in #remote-exploit where he showed the same behaviour
<bazhang> yep and then came into -ot wanting us to resolve his ban there
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhh so it was the same guy who kicked off when I suggested looking for hacking tools wasn't correct in -offtopic and he went off on the rant about being in the navy and security cleared etc etc
<ikonia> ahh ok, same guy then
<ikonia> I've only just clicked it was the same guy
<bazhang> waay offtopic in #ubuntu also
<elky> appeals process goes both ways.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> I've got no wish to ban him or appeal his removal, just worth noting for future reference
<ikonia> the less people banned the better, so I don't want to go back and invoke one if he's behaviing fine
<ikonia> behaving fine even
<jussi01> hahaha
<jussi01> [06:39:50] <Eddward> It's a shame there aren't business hours posted in the channel info or the web page.
<jussi01> business hours...
<bazhang> just not in the mood
<jussi01> wgrant: hey, havent seen you for a while :) Are you an op in one of the core chans?
<wgrant> jussi01: I'm not.
<jussi01> wgrant: are you an op anywhere?
<bazhang> great helper though!
<jussi01> bazhang: Ive met wgrant in person :)
<bazhang> nice :)
<wgrant> jussi01: Only #u-au. I guess I'd best leave.
<jussi01> wgrant: thanks :)
<bazhang> aww
<wgrant> Sorry.
<jussi01> fdoving: if you could identify that would be helpful :)
<bazhang> <Heaven> Dr_Willis: who redirect me from ##club-ubuntu
<elky> ...
<bazhang> wonder if that is a ban forward
<ikonia> 10:23 -!- 9 - ##club-ubuntu: ban Heaven!*@*!##philosophy [by alexbobp, 395994
<jussi01> hah, thats harsh, but certainly not in our area...
<ikonia> nope
<elky> jussi01, you expected better from such a foul channel?
<jussi01> elky: no, just saying it isnt something we should be concerned about, as they have nothing to do with us.
<Psinetic> bazhang, topyli, elky, I wanted to drop by and issue a formal apology for my actions earlier. It's obvious by now that I do have a short fuse. I get angry quick, especially when I feel that I've been wronged. Thing is, I'm not afraid to stand up for myself, and I'm not afraid of anyone in any position. It still, however, does not excuse my behavior I've been having on the IRC chats. I'm new to IRC, but that's no excuse I know. I still don't agree
<Psinetic>  with topyli's actions earlier, or any of your beliefs that what I was talking about in that conversation was wrong in any way, shape, or form. I can hope that we can agree to disagree, but it's not exactly easy to agree to disagree with policy is it? :P Ikonia, I know you're skeptical about my IT skills or knowledge. I may have been a moderator on a hacking website, and own an ethical hackers website myself, but it doesn't mean I'm a master IT i
<Psinetic> n any way, nor does it mean I know any perfect definitions. I was a moderator for the mere fact that I was good at setting people in line when they were wrong regardless of who they were or their position and I knew the law. I might not have been nice about it, but I was right. I apologize to you as well for not giving you the space to learn about who I am and what I do know. That's all, hope you accept my apology.
<Psinetic> wow that was alot o.0
<topyli> sorry, was on the phone. need to read that :)
<Psinetic> :)
<elky> Psinetic, apology accepted providing that you acknowledge our rules for what they are, will respect people who ask you to stop, and that you will try to put an end to insulting and swearing when you have outbursts.
<topyli> your apology is fine, and i have no issue with you myself. i care about the channel being friendly that's all. as for the channel policy, you are not obliged to agree with it. you are, however, obliged to behave in accordance to it
<Psinetic> i understand. Thank you for the acceptance. elky I'll try to not insult or swear when i have an outburst, but I can't promise it, it's honestly a problem i've had for quite some time, doesn't fly over well with my chain of command either :P
<elky> Psinetic, i suggest getting a dribble ball or similar for near your desk.
<Psinetic> lol i live in a dorm, not much room here XD
<elky> they're rather small
<elky> s/dribble/speed/
<Psinetic> don't think they'd help much. when i get ticked off it takes alot more than a ball to calm down
<elky> no, but consider it replacement therapy. instead of swearing, punch the ball.
<Psinetic> i should just get myself a taser and hit myself in the leg with it
<Psinetic> ok, well, thanks guys. I just thought that I needed to make an apology for the behavior before, it was uncalled for.
<elky> thanks for apologising. it's rare for sure.
<Psinetic> well, in my line of work, an apology goes a long way. i'm not that person, the one who outbusts and goes nuts, that's not me, and i don't want to leave you with that impression
<Psinetic> thanks for hearing me out, later guys.
<elky> ciao
<topyli> thanks for coming
<topyli> hm
<elky> i need to get me a speed ball for near my desk at work
<topyli> heh
<jussi01> that was nice.
<elky> our HP supplier messed up and sent us the wrong machines, then refused to expedite replacements in time for our opening on friday. wednesday they came back with, and this is gall... "we can have them to you in 2 weeks. can you delay until then?".
<elky> colourful language rang throughout the office at a large number of decibels.
<jussi01> elky: you need to go higher in the supply chain. you are dealing with people too low to actually make decisions.
<elky> jussi01, HP dont go direct for small companies over here.
<elky> this was a special arrangement facilitated by a HP rep
<elky> and the supplier messed up and refused to accept ownership of the problem
<jussi01> that sucks
<ubottu> grawity called the ops in #ubuntu (Ultimate (lamer))
<vox> sign
<vox> -n+h
 * MenZa pets vox 
<MenZa> Ah, he left.
<vox> nod
<MenZa> I typed out a message, then scrolled up to check the backlog.
<vox> i couldnt tell if he was trying to troll, or just had no clue about anything at all.
<MenZa> He asked about becoming an op earlier.
<MenZa> I giggled slightly.
<vox> he was trolling then
<MenZa> Most likely.
<MenZa> Perhaps @mark him?
<vox> nod
<MenZa> You do it, then - I have no bt access ;)
<MenZa> vox: ^
<vox> nod
<vox> just checking with other staffers
<MenZa> sure, sure
 * MenZa needs coffee.
<vox> <-- still on learner plates
<bazhang> Ultimate?
<vox> nod
<bazhang> I'll do it
<bazhang> you can do it in PM with the bot @mark #channel nick (if they are around) or if not the whois info plus a comment
<ubottu> In ubottu, Getsuga said: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http//en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<MenZa> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<MenZa> I think I need diff to see the difference between those two.
<bazhang> hehe
<vox> bazhang: ahar
<ubottu> In ubottu, Getsuga said: Linux is the operating system from hell, programmed by heathens.  Real men use AIX.
<fax> ??????????
<vox> oh dear
<bazhang> fax, how can we help you
<fax>  <Getsuga> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http//en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<fax>  <Getsuga> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<fax>  <Getsuga> Error I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent )
<fax>  <Getsuga> Error I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent )
<fax> I haven't said anything to this Bbot
<bazhang> fax, getsuga is your bot?
<fax> nobody here knows about hit bot??
<fax> no
<tsimpson> fax: what exactly are you trying to say?
<MenZa> fax: Getsuga is not an official bot.
<fax> ok
<tsimpson> I don't see Getsuga acting like a bot in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> though the gecos is AutobotX (but that means nothing these days)
<MenZa> fax: And as you can see, it's spewing offensive comments in ##club-ubuntu as well (not that that has anything to do with it, just saying)
<fax> MenZa I put it on /ignore
<MenZa> Good call.
<MenZa> tsimpson: Tell me, does ubottu support sending !fact > $nick from within a /query or a channel which $nick isn't in?
<tsimpson> as long as the bot can see $nick an a channel it's in
<MenZa> Gotcha.
<bazhang> no response from Getsuga via PM
<tsimpson> I can't see that nick acting too strangely in any ubuntu channel, so I don't see an issue
<tsimpson> what happens in another channel, related in some way to Ubuntu or not, is not relevant really
<bazhang> thanks for reporting fax
<fax> thats ok
<MenZa> tsimpson: hence the "not that that has anything to do with it" :)
<KB1JWQ> nickapalooza is trolling #ubuntu again
<ubottu> In ubottu, zaoul2 said: !billgates is evil
<ubottu> In ubottu, zaoul2 said: !forget billgates
<genii> Hm
<guntbert> Hi, during the last weeks I have seen several references to "ubuntu tweak" - is there an "official" opinion about it? is it recommendable?
<Tm_T> ummm, what is it?
<guntbert> Tm_T: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ tools for tweaking ubuntu :)
<ikonia> guntbert: funny enough we've had some contact with the developer to try to get it into the ubuntu repos and supported
<ikonia> as it currently stands (while it being a good product) I find it quite hard to be able to support it, however popey and myself have contacted the developer to get it through the revo process and into the ubuntu universe repo
<guntbert> ikonia: ok, so at least nothing to warn people about - like the last "tool" (I keep forgetting its name)
<ikonia> automatix
<Tm_T> hmm, it seems slightly redundant to me, but hmm
<guntbert> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> Tm_T: agree
<Tm_T> ikonia: !ohmy (;)
<ikonia> guntbert: it's caused a few serious mess ups, just like automatix
<Tm_T> guntbert: let's say it this way, "it is not supported, no, not at all" to be in safe side
<ikonia> guntbert: it's certainly not as prone to failure, and to be honest I'm much rather see this intergrated into the ubuntu process as legitmate tools than python scripts
<ikonia> guntbert: as Tm_T says there are standalone tools already in ubuntu to do all this for you
<ikonia> hence why I'd rather see the positive tweaks included into those tools
<guntbert> ikonia: ok, I won't recommend it but every few days it is mentioned...., ok all clear to me thanks
<ikonia> guntbert: just use judgment, if the guy you are talking tool looks like he can deal with it, don't be shy, just make it clear it can bork his box
<guntbert> ikonia: ok, you know the most people are using it for their video/graphics issues
<ikonia> guntbert: I didn't know that was a hot topic, no, but I don't see why they would need to (from a personal standpoint)
<guntbert> ikonia: "hot" is a little exaggerated  but I stumbled about it a few times
<ikonia> just use common sense, I'm sure it will be fine
<guntbert> and that closes the issue for me - thx to you both
<maco> from #ubuntu+1:
<maco> <secc> anywya, will karmic look different and shiny and feel like some hot chick is licking and blowing cool air over my nut sack?
<nalioth> maco: you use !ops to call in the assistance
<maco> i ohmy'd
<maco> he replied <secc> maco, ? What? I have a sack full of various nuts and seeds that I use as a healthy snack alternative? and why the hell would that be gross?
<maco> and i just ugh'd and left
<maco> arguing didnt seem possible
<topyli> now he's googlefapping. i have no ops there
<jpds> I'm watching.
<topyli> oh so you are. sorry
<jpds> Oh, he left.
<nalioth> maco: !ohmy doesn't get our attention  :/
<jpds> Oh dear.
<jpds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301611/
<jpds> Might have some PM spam coming along.
<topyli> ooh new friends
<jpds> Looks like he's given up on me.
 * ikonia awakes and offers help
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, what is the name of the service nautilus uses to 'watch' files for changes?
<tonyyarusso> bah, wrong channel.
<ikonia> I'd like to know
<gord> argh i know it
<gord> gah, its gone
<tonyyarusso> inotify, which is apparently a kernel API
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> but that's not a service natulius uses, although you can link against it from glibc
<tonyyarusso> Not that knowing that actually helps me of little programming knowledge.  :(
 * tonyyarusso wants bzr to make a commit automatically when files change in a particular folder
<Pricey> how would it know the changes have finished happenning?
<ikonia> Pricey: it doesn't it's not a service
<Pricey> not that specifically
<Pricey> but the idea in general
<Pricey> the solution to the problem
<gord> tonyyarusso: wouldn't it be just as good to just have bzr start once a minute and do a bzr commit
<ikonia> I think on write inotify through libc updates anything linked against it
<ikonia> (over simplified in a big way)
<tonyyarusso> gord: No, because then you'd have a bazillion commits, and finding the one where the change happened would be hard, no?  (bzr noob)
<gord> tonyyarusso: if there are no modified files, then bzr will refuse to do a commit
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> well maybe then
<tonyyarusso> Not as elegant though :P
<gord> when dealing with bzr, its safe to assume that bzr is a million times more clever than you
<gord> and thats why its so wonderful <3
<tonyyarusso> baha, true
<Pricey> i was referring to "how do you know the file hasn't been half written"
<ikonia> Pricey: because the file is closed on write (say from vi)
<Pricey> I don't know these things.
<ikonia> I've not looked at inotify for AGES, I remember it being a massive thing when it made it into the kernel
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Tried asking #bzr?
<tonyyarusso> jpds: not yet
<maco> i think its the word "EMERGENCY" that puts me off calling !ops too often
<jpds> ...
<maco> (sorry i went to eat, just came back and read what was said since i left)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: ubottu's is innocent, trust her
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-25
<IdleOne> So how got ops in -ot today?
<IdleOne> who not how
<Seeker`> rww I think
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> well could of been worse but how did that happen?
<Seeker`> read the scrollback
<IdleOne> I lost the logs and don't have scrollback :/
<IdleOne> round what time was it. I'll check online?
<Pici> huh
<Seeker`> just over 4 hours ago
<IdleOne> ok I see what happened
<IdleOne> well, uh I have no opinion on it.
<Pici> It looks like someone gave him the +o mode because no one else was around.
<Seeker`> yeah, pretty much
<Pici> Not the flag.
<IdleOne> in retrospect, the op chose someone they trusted to handle a situation for them when nobody else was available
<IdleOne> no harm no foul
<Seeker`> IdleOne: yeah, but what is the point spending hours and hours quibbling over tiny tiny details on mailing list / on wiki pages / in meetings to draw up processes, which then get ignored when it comes to actually dealing with stuff
<Pici> He wasn't made a permanent op.
<Seeker`> Pici: I know
<Pici> I was opped for situations like that back before I became a real op.
<IdleOne> Seeker`: I don't know what was going on exactly but from the two op calls that were done just before I think it is safe to assume there was some sqawbling going on between the two.
<Seeker`> Pici: yeah, but thats before we had to document everything
<IdleOne> I also feel that granting a temp op to a user who I believe is going to be added to the ops team soonish anyway is not that big of a deal.
<Seeker`> IdleOne: whether they are going to be added to the ops team or not is pretty much irrelevant
<IdleOne> if it is then add some current ops to the access list in -ot
<maco> i was made a temporary +o in #ubuntu 2 or 3 times before becoming a permanent op
<Seeker`> My point isn't whether or not it was the right or wrong thing to do
<Seeker`> but it definately flies in the face of the "document everything, ask everyones opinion on 3 different mediums before talking about considering writing a document about taking some action" that seems to happen now
<IdleOne> ok, if it was the right thing to do then all the paper work discussion is moot, if it was the wrong thing to do the IRCC should be asked to do something about it.
<Seeker`> IdleOne: no, you aren't listening. It isn't about whether the act is right or wrong.
<Seeker`> ok. One more time. It isn't about whether the act is right or wrong.
<IdleOne> so then there is no issue
<maco> Seeker`: i think the difference is between long-term actions and "for a few hours" actions
<ts2> the process defined was for creating operators (people with the +o flag), not for deciding if someone can have the +o mode in a channel temporally
<Pici> No, Seeker` is saying its about whether the procedure was followed.
<Seeker`> Pici: there is a procedure for giving someone temporary +o?
<Pici> No.
<Seeker`> ts2: yes, there is a procedure for that. There isn't one for granting temporary +o.
<IdleOne> there was no time to follow a procedure, topyli took action and resolved a possible volatile situation.
<Seeker`> My point is, what is the point of documenting stuff / defining processes / getting nowhere if, given the fluid nature of irc and the availability of ops, it can be bypassed at any time because an individual op thinks it is needed
<IdleOne> I think the health of the channel was more important then did he +o someone when he shouldn't have
<Seeker`> IdleOne: Again, and really for the last time, this IS NOT ABOUT WHETHER IT WAS THE RIGHT OR WRONG THING TO DO
<maco> (the procedure for +o flag does make me wonder what happened to the "dont ask for ops" rule every forum ive ever seen has)
<ts2> Seeker`: but that's my point, why are you complaining that we spend " hours and hours quibbling over tiny tiny details on mailing list / on wiki pages / in meetings to draw up processes, which then get ignored when it comes to actually dealing with stuff"
<ts2> that didn't happen
<Seeker`> ts2: It happens generally for just about every decision. What is the point if any decision that has taken 100 man hours to make can be overriden if 1 person thinks it needs to be
<maco> Seeker`: as ts2 said, there *isnt* a documented procedure for temporary +o mode
<ts2> maco: we no longer have the "don't ask for ops" rule, we direct people to the wiki
<maco> ts2: i know. i find it weird.
<maco> and iw onder what % of applicants are troll types wanting powah
<ts2> Seeker`: it wan't, giving someone the +o flag and the +o mode are different, nothing was overridden
<Seeker`> maco: but seeing as everything needs to be documented, perhaps there should be. Which is clearly rediculous
<maco> Seeker`: temporary +o mode is an emergency thing though...emergency actions need to be rather faster than the usual "wait a month for a meeting and vote"
<IdleOne> So now we need to document every possible emergency when an op can grant +o for a few minutes?
<Seeker`> ts2: imo, an op is someone with a +o flag. WHether or not they have the ability to give themselves +o in the future is moot. If there isn't anyone around to be able to deal with troublemakers, how can you be sure there is someone around to deal with the person given +o if they abuse it
<ts2> Seeker`: that's up to the person giving the +o mode. you would only give that to someone you trust right?
<Seeker`> ts2: that works fine, as long as all ops are infallable
<maco> Seeker`: people with +o mode can abuse it too...
<maco> thats why we have the appeals process
<ts2> no, if your trust is abused, you fix anything that happened and know not to trust them again
<Seeker`> maco: but the point of the process of giving +o mode is to weed out people that would abuse it
<ts2> the point is that, it was only given because no ops seemed to be responding, and the only one about was on a mobile client
<ts2> so in that case, they decided to give someone they trusted +o
<Seeker`> bah, you aren't listening. It isn't about whether it was the right or wrong thing to do. I am frustrated by the fact that it takes an eternity for anything to change ever on the IRC team, because of the endless wiki pages, meetings and mailing list threads; a whole lot of talk yet nothing gets done. I've complained several times about the fact that not all ops have +o in here, and I've not yet seen any discussion about it, even after the meeting.
<Seeker`> The fact that it takes months to give people that have been decided to be trusted with +o in busy, public channels aren't even given +o is ridiculous
<Seeker`> But it is ok to give a random person, trusted by maybe only 1 of the people on the ops team +o in any channel, because 1 person thinks it is the right thing to do
<Seeker`> but we need a shedload of documentation for quite literally anything else we do?
<Seeker`> to the point where the only action that can be done without documentation is giving an untrusted person the ability to kick/ban/do what they like in channels
<Seeker`> does that not seem a little off?
<ts2> it was decided that the all core ops will get +o in here, but we didn't have a definition
<ts2> the IRCC have been discussing that, as well as the larger IRC team
<IdleOne> I don't see how the whole documenting everything has anything to do with handling a situation right away. I don't see that there was an alternative at the time for the op.
<ts2> we plan to get the definition approved soon and then start adding members
<Seeker`> IdleOne: I'm not going to type it out again for you.
<ts2> in fact, we have accelorated that process a lot
<Seeker`> ts2: how long has it been awaiting definition?
<IdleOne> Seeker`: you don't need to. I understood you. IT IS NOT ABOUT RIGHT OR WRONG.
<IdleOne> I saw it the first,second and 4th time you said it. but if you are going to use this situation as an example to explain your dislike with all the procedures (which I agree with you about btw) then you have to at least allow me to use it also.
<ts2> Seeker`: since sometime around january-ish
<Seeker`> ts2: so 10-11 months to define 1 term? And the process has been "accelerated"?
<ts2> no, there was just no great need to get that specific thing done
<Seeker`> there isn't a specific need to not do it either
<Seeker`> thats the problem
<ts2> so you don't want more ops in here?
<Seeker`> none of this stuff is "urgent", it doesn't need to be done 30 seconds ago, so it is always put off to next week
<Seeker`> so it never gets done
<Seeker`> ts2: where did I say that?
<Seeker`> What I'm saying is that if something needs to be done, do it
<Seeker`> Its absolutely insane that it has taken 10-11 *months* to decide on one term.
<ts2> except we have many things that we plan to get done, and have been asked by the CC to get done, and things in real life
<Seeker`> how long does it *actually* take to define the term "core op"
<ts2> it didn't take 10-11 months, it just wasn't being discussed before the need came up
<ts2> so in fact, from the meeting to now
<Seeker`> -00:31:03- :       Seeker`+: ts2: how long has it been awaiting definition?
<Seeker`> -00:33:03- :ts2+: Seeker`: since sometime around january-ish
<Seeker`> so my understanding of that is "In january, this term needed defining. 10 months later, it hasn't been defined".
<ts2> that's when we decided we were going to create something called a "core op"
<Seeker`> but this is my point
<Seeker`> if something is actually needed, define it, do it
<ts2> it wasn't needed
<Seeker`> if it isn't, don't spend hours discussing it and putting it off
<Seeker`> so if it wasn't needed, why did you need to create it?
<ts2> it wasn't *needed* untill a use actually came up
<ts2> it was planned to help management of access lists
<Seeker`> and *that* is why there is too much planning and documenting going on
<Seeker`> "we need to define a term , just in case we need it in future"
<Seeker`> and then not having it defined
<Seeker`> so when it is "needed" it isn't defined
<ts2> actually no, because there are still things in progress before it needed to be defined
<Seeker`> ts2: either there was a use for it at the time or there wasn't. If there was, it should have been defined sooner than 10 months later. If there wasn't, it shouldn't have been taking up peoples time (cause of, y'know, real life) by talking about it
<ts2> having more ops in here was decided to be a higher priority, and so we needed to defined it (in writing) now
<Seeker`> what needed to be sorted before you defined a core op?
<ts2> if we don't write this stuff down, the next members of the council have no idea what these things are for or why they exist
<ts2> they make their own (unwritten) procedures
<Seeker`> what needed to be sorted before you defined a core op?
<Seeker`> seriously, this is IRC, it shouldn't be *this* hard
<Seeker`> we aren't organising a country here
<ts2> defining what channels can be core, setting up the LP team structure, creating a bridge between LP and freenode (LP user -> NickServ account)
<ts2> previously there was very little procedure written down, it was all just unwritten rules and defacto procedure
<ts2> that is not a good way to govern
<Seeker`> but it shouldn't take 10 months to write down
<ts2> we can't work on everything at once
<ts2> other things became more important at the time, so it was ignored
<Seeker`> People behaving badly are bad. If they are being bad, warn/kick/ban them. If they have a problem with it, send them to the IRC council. If the IRC council wants more ops, say, "Hey, we want more ops", take a vote on who you want as ops. Core channels are non #ubuntu-demographic ones. Team structure is "if you are an op, you are in ubuntu-ops, if you are on the council, you are in ubuntu-irc-council"
<Seeker`> I don't see why IRC has to be more complicated than the above.
<Seeker`> Anything more is fluff, complications and time wasting.
<ts2> your definition of a core channel is wrong
<Seeker`> how so?
<ts2> it's not just non-LoCo channels
<Seeker`> what else is it then?
<ts2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<ts2> A core channel is defined as an official channel in one of the following categories: Support for Ubuntu, or for an officially supported or officially recognised Ubuntu derivative; Main development channel for Ubuntu, or for an officially supported or officially recognised Ubuntu derivative; Main off-topic/discussion channel for Ubuntu, or for an officially supported or officially recognised Ubuntu derivative; Official IRC management channel
<Seeker`> ok, so a slightly different definition of a core channel
<Seeker`> but other than that, I don't think my short statement misses much
<Seeker`> election procedures fo the IRCC maybe, but a core op is someone who is an op on a core channel
<Seeker`> or, rather, having a core op being anything other than an op on a core channel is illogical
<Seeker`> it certainly doesn't need 10 or 11 months to define it all
<ts2> a core op is someone who has op on *all* core channels
<Seeker`> ts2: now, or going forward?
<Seeker`> i.e. do they have to be an op in all of those channels now to be a core op?
<ts2> there is no now. as you've been saying, the requirements hand't been defined
<Seeker`> or will it be that if they have +o in any of those channels now, they will be given them all later?
<ts2> you're confusing "an operator in a core channel" and "a core-op"
<Seeker`> there shouldn't be a difference
<Seeker`> why does there need to be?
<ts2> as I said, to aid in channel access management
<Seeker`> no, thats not an answer
<Seeker`> surely channel management is easier if the access list should be identical across all core channels
<Seeker`> rather than remembering that person X is an op in A,B,C and that person y is in A,B,D
<ts2> that's not going to happen
<Seeker`> if someone is sensible enough to be an op, they are sensible enough to be an op
<Seeker`> why not give them ops across all core channels?
<ts2> for instance, the Kubuntu Council can add ops to #kubuntu or any kubuntu channel
<ts2> and the motu council can add ops to their channel(s)
<ts2> etc
<Seeker`> but as they are part of irc, they should also be answerable to the ircc
<Seeker`> These are channels that the IRCC *directly* manages
<ts2> they are also part of Kubuntu (for instance), so are answerable to the Kubuntu Council
<Seeker`> according to the doument you linked
<Seeker`> yes, maybe so
<Seeker`> but being in the irc space, if they are a totally unsuitable op, the ircc should be able to say "no".
<ts2> it's something we have to deal with often as an IRC council, interaction with other councils happens
<Seeker`> if they are sensible enough to be an op in a core channel, they should be sensible enough to be an op in *any* core channel
<ts2> the forums council, kubuntu council, motu, LoCo, etc
<Seeker`> can you come up with a sensible example where someone would only be suitable to be an op in a subset of the core channels?
<ts2> so we should go around overriding other councils?
<ts2> even though they share the same rules, each channel has its own culture
<Seeker`> and the people that are getting +o in here are "core ops", that is, people that are ops in *every* core chanel?
<ts2> -ops is a core channel, so they will have +o here too
<Seeker`> so you get to be a core op by having +o in all core channels
<Seeker`> and you get +o in here by being a core op?
<ts2> you get to be a core op by applying
<IdleOne> wow :/
<Seeker`> And these core ops, they will be spending long enough talking / interacting in each channel to be aware of who is who and to intimately know the culture of each and every channel on the core channel list?
<ts2> or else the council would have to request applications for ops in here to the wider world
<ts2> no, as I said in the email to the list
<ts2> a core op would act when no channel ops are available
<ts2> but they would defer to channel ops otherwise
<ts2> if we didn't get the core op process done, we (following our own rules) would have to open applications to be an op in -ops to everyone who wants to apply
<ts2> which is silly, as only ops in core channels can idle here
<Seeker`> so people who are an op in a core channel shouldn't automatically be an op in every core channel because "even though they share the same rules, each channel has its own culture", yet a core op won't have to know about the channels culture anyway, becuase they are there in emergencies
<Seeker`> and will defer to the full time ops
<Seeker`> is it just me or is that as clear as mud?
<ts2> is that so much different from giving someone a temp +o? which you said you understood
<IdleOne> I'm having a hard time seeing it also Seeker`
<Seeker`> ts2: my point is, you said that defining a core op as someone who is an op on 1 core channel isn't good enough because they won't know the culture of each channel
<ts2> that's a reason
<Seeker`> ts2: then two lines later you said that they wouldn't need to know the culture of each channel anyway, because they are only there for emergencies when no full-time channel ops are available
<ts2> actually, I said that in response to you asking why don't we just have all access lists the same
<ts2> everyone is an op in every channel
<ts2> channel ops are good, they already use the channel, are known there, people respect them already
<ts2> but, if no channel op is around, someone else should be able to act
<ts2> that's what a core op will be able to do
<Seeker`> the standard required of someone to be an op in a core channel should be the same in each channel. If someone meets the standards for one channel, they should meet the standard for all channels, so should be given ops in all channels - for emergencies.
<ts2> then you should suggest that at the next meeting
<Seeker`> my point is that I shouldn't have to. This should have been defined 10 months ago when the term was thought up. Adding extra steps of applications, and having different levels of op responsible for different sets of places is just compplicating matters, adding in paperwork and taking time that noone really has
<Seeker`> It doesn't need to be any harder than "If you are an op, you are an op"
<Seeker`> I can't fathom the reason that anyone would have for making this as complicated as it seems to have become. You yourself said people have real life to deal with, so just keep it simple.
<Seeker`> ts2: Or have I missed some woefully simple reason why it needs to be so complicated?
<Seeker`> I guess thats a "no" then
<Seeker`> edtime for me
<Seeker`> *bed
<rww> The ALL YOUR RAM ARE BELONG TO VISTA guy is in #ubuntu (ban-evading, if memory serves) again.
<rww> although it looks like he calmed down a little, so... iono what you want to do about that :\
<IdleOne> he didn't calm down enough
<rww> Looks like all of his messages *adjusts glasses* are belong to /dev/null
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dizkneelande1 said: !ask is anyone familiar with using unetbootin?
<IdleOne> dizkneelande1: How can we help you?
<dizkneelande1> hi.
<dizkneelande1> I'm trying to figure out how to use unetbootin to install from a usb stick
<dizkneelande1> but I'm doing something wrong.
<IdleOne> dizkneelande1: this is not a support channel. please ask in #ubuntu
<dizkneelande1> ohhhhhh
<dizkneelande1> k.  thanks
<ubottu> Gerwin called the ops in #ubuntu (kindersex)
<Jordan_U> kinder in german means children
<Flannel> Hardly an emergency.
<nhandler> User quit without saying anything
<Jordan_U> I didn't claim it was, just explaining :)
<IdleOne> if they rejoin we can ask them to change nick
<ubottu> In ubottu, aemaeth said: irony is not rain on your wedding day
<Dawid> Szatan
<Dawid> Elo :F
<Dawid> Hello :D
<jpds> Why, hello, good sir
<klasa3c2> siema
<Dawid> Elo :FD
<klasa3c2> smierdzicie
<klasa3c2> kalem
<Dawid> JPna100%
<Matrix> elo elo 320
<ikonia> ?
<jpds> ikonia: Excellent question.
<ikonia> feel free to answer
<jpds> !away > malte
<Seeker`> Jewkonia: how can we help you?
<ikonia> it's bacta
<ikonia> trolling again
<ikonia> it's a sad attempt of using jew as a racist slur against me
<Seeker`> zomg! how clever of him!
<ikonia> once again, this stupidly lose policy allows him to join here and waste time
<ikonia> the only blessing is he's muted so can't be seen to speak in the channel
<Jewkonia> *loose
<Seeker`> -_-
<Seeker`> !ops | Jewkonia
<ubottu> Jewkonia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Jewkonia)
<ikonia> excellent the mutes been removed
<ikonia> !ops | bacta trolling again
<ubottu> bacta trolling again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (bacta trolling again)
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth reporting this to freenode about th attempt of a racist slur
<topyli> sigh
<ikonia> topyli: thank you for finally +b
<Tm_T> topyli beat me to it
<Seeker`> topyli: thanks. We would have dealt with it ourselves, but...*cough*
<ikonia> it's starting to get stupid
<topyli> not fun banning users from here :\
<ikonia> topyli: no, it's not, but how many times does this user need to push
<ikonia> he's sat there pm'ing me now as jewkonia
<ikonia> the guy has over 40 entries in BT
<topyli> yep, me too
<ikonia> gone now
<Tm_T> I feell bad for him, he obviously need help beyond our scope, waay beyond
<Tm_T> ...I also hate touchscreen
<topyli> seeker: please identify
<seeker> Give me a sec
<jpds> Wait, he's in NZ right now? I thought he was from IN.
<Tm_T> seeker: hmm, that client doesn't provide means for server password, for example?
<ikonia> jpds: no nz
<seeker> Don't want to store my password in phone
<seeker> Trying to work put how to msg nickserv
<Tm_T> ah, right
<ikonia> !council
<ikonia> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<ikonia> thats the link
<seeker> Done
<topyli> :)
<ikonia> rats, I appear to have borked the agenda page
<ikonia> anyone with wiki-fu able to help ?
<Tm_T> I am moinmoin-incompatible
<ikonia> I can't actually see why the one line is breaking the table
<ikonia> oh there it goes
<ikonia> fixed
<ikonia> space at the end of a line
<ikonia> topyli: you still there ?
<topyli> yep
<ikonia> topyli: are you on a device you can type on, or is it massive pain ?
<topyli> i'm on my semi-comfortable eeepc .)
<ikonia> can I drop you a quick pm ?
<topyli> sure
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Ayrton: how can we help you?
<Ayrton> Seeker`,
<Ayrton> I fixed my issue in the #ubuntu-bots-devel
<Ayrton> thanks =]
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (QuamSlaumDueChau)
<ikonia> thre
<ikonia> there even
<cwillu> quick question:  what's the policy on naughty words that occur in technical terms?
<cwillu> I have a vague recollection of bruckfuck being fair play, for instance
<cwillu> I wish to refer to "shits easy syndrome" which specifically links to a subsection in a well known blog post
<Pici> AS long as they're talking about the language itself and not just saying it to be edgy it tends to be okay.
<Pici> I've never heard of that latter example.
<Pici> Also I'm really lagging.
<cwillu> Pici, steve-yegge
<cwillu> okay, I'm going to take this as an "okay", while avoiding continued use thereof
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<mneptok> 09:20 < Guest58514> Anyone know any (easy to use) Linux / Ubuntu software to up-scale 2D movies into (ideally Colorcode) 3D movies?
<mneptok> i should just go back to bed. until 2077 when the humanoid plague-rats devour civilization.
<IdleOne> sweet dreams
<MichealH> Why is !une sating Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<MichealH> *saying
<MichealH> !ue
<MichealH> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ikonia> because it's not been updated yet
<MichealH> But I sent a request yesterday?
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> it's being worked on and discussed
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it was accepted
<MichealH> I wasnt hinting at it being ignored/not accepted.
<ikonia> then what where you saying ?
<MichealH> I was just informing theop team about !une
<ikonia> no - 18:28 < MichealH> But I sent a request yesterday?
<ikonia> what where you saying if you where not hinting at why it had been ignored/not accepted
<MichealH> I was informing you of !une being outdated.
<ikonia> MichealH: you did that,
<ikonia> then you stated But I sent a request yesterday?
<MichealH> Then that hinted at that straight away?
<ikonia> what else did it mean
<ikonia> you informed us, I stated it was being worked on
<ikonia> you then said that
<ikonia> what else did it mean ?
<MichealH> I was just sayign I sent a request yesterday
<ikonia> "it's being worked on" "but I sent a request yesterday"
<ikonia> suggests you are querying why your request has not been implimetned
<ikonia> implemented
<MichealH> It doesnt automatically mean that.
<ikonia> it's not a problem, it's being worked on,
<ikonia> MichealH: what did it mean
<MichealH> It meant that I had informed you that the factoid was out dtated.
<ikonia> no it didn't
<ikonia> I told you it was being worked on
<ikonia> you told us it was outdate
<ikonia> you then stated "BUT" (thats the key word) I sent a request yesterday
<ikonia> "but why, I sent a request yesterday" is how that reads
<ikonia> it's not a problem, I just don't understand why you changed what you said
<ikonia> there is not a problem querying why it's not been accepted yet
<MichealH> You say that you say it was being worked on then I said it but My irssi backlog does not signify that.
<ikonia> no you didn't say that
<ikonia> you said "but I submitted a request yesteday"
<ikonia> I have no idea why you are trying to chagne what you are saying, its "ok" to ask why it's not been accepted
<MichealH> Yes, and then it enraged into a debate
<ikonia> sorry got to go, dealing with a work issue
<ikonia> it is being worked on / discussed though
<ikonia> I saw a bit of it last night
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> I was just about to go too incase it enraged into much more  than a debate
<MichealH> Anyway, see ya
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Mav_Merekat appears to be abusive - 4)
<elky> I found a Pici!
<Pici> :o
<Seeker`> o/
<jussi> hiya Seeker`
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Seeker`> jussi: any comments on the discussion that happened in here last night?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Evi1Phoenix appears to be abusive - 6)
<elky> I've said so far to Seeker` in pm, but imho the process is broken, and really timely to the discussion that happened in the roundtable at uds this morning
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (jewkonia is harassing)
<ikonia> bacta again
<themill> Hi guys -- is it by design that your bots in #ubuntu-unregged allow anyone with a webchat "cloak" straight in to #ubuntu?
<ikonia> they have recently changed, so I'm not %100
<Pici> themill: Only when the channel isn't set +r.
<themill> (this is the current behaviour -- I was interested to see how this system worked and found that I was immediately allowed in to #u)
<themill> Pici: #u currently is +r.
<Pici> themill: You're identified.
<themill> I am.... I was testing this with a webchat client. Hence me knowing that a webchat client was automatically and immediately accepted.
<Pici> The forward for webchat users was recently removed in favor of a system whereby they're unable for speak for a moment while our bots do their magic.
<Pici> Instead of sending them to a proxy channel while the bots do their magic.
<themill> recently removed as in the last 2 minutes?
<Pici> No.  A few weeks ago.
<themill> right.
<themill> Let's start from the top. I started up a webchat client. got it to /join #ubuntu. it was forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged. The bots there then immediately said "You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu" and invited me in. This is not as you describe it should be and not how I would have expected it to work.
<ikonia> ??
 * Pici shrugs
<jussi> unregged is different to -proxy-users
<PsyTrance> hello. can anybody unban me from #ubuntu channel? i'm banned becouse i have problem with my adsl, now i fixed it, no more join/part flood. (sorry for bad english :D) thank you
<ikonia> PsyTrance: lets see,
<ikonia> PsyTrance: you appear to be banned because your using bzshells,
<PsyTrance> but my irc is on bshellz
<PsyTrance> irssi
<ikonia> PsyTrance: bzshells is a shell host that does not comply with ubuntu channel policies, so it's currently banned
<PsyTrance> all users who use bshellz is banned?
<ikonia> yes, currently
<ikonia> some users are absuing it, the bzshells admins have no interest/control of maintaining it
<ikonia> sorry about that
<PsyTrance> :(
<PsyTrance> can you unban only my host or set exception?
<ikonia> sorry, not at the moment
<ikonia> we can't admin every shell request, best you lean on your shell host admin and ask them to set guidelines that they can police
<PsyTrance> ok, thank you anyway
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> sorry
<PsyTrance> ah, ok :(
<PsyTrance> bye :)
<ikonia> bye
<IdleOne> nhandler: I am guessing you are knee deep in LP but when you got a second could you explain the activation and deactivation emails I just got?
<IdleOne> I assume others received also
<nhandler> IdleOne: Was that for ~ubuntu-irc and was it within the past hour (or from the other day)?
<IdleOne> nhandler: yes and yes
<IdleOne> past hour
<IdleOne> ubuntu-core-ops also
<nhandler> IdleOne: ~ubuntu-core-ops contains all people who are OPs in core ubuntu channels. ~ubuntu-core-devel-ops is for the ops in core devel channels. ~ubuntu-ops simply contains both of those teams as members. I had accidentally added ~ubuntu-core-ops to ~ubuntu-irc instead of ~ubuntu-ops, which is why there was the deactivation
<IdleOne> thank you.
<Seeker`> what?
<Seeker`> but a core op is someone who is an op in *all* core channels
<Seeker`> seriosuly, you guys need to find different words to describe this stuff other than just "core", "op" and "channel"
<Seeker`> a core op is someone who is an op in all core channels
<Seeker`> but the core-op group is the group that contains all ops that are an op in any core channel
<Seeker`> which has a sub group of Core IRC ops
<Seeker`> which is different from the core-ops group
<Pici> Er.  I thought we were going to make ops who were opped in a core channel be an op in all core channels.
<Seeker`> Pici: not according to ts2 last night
<IdleOne> maybe that is what the team shuffling is about
<Pici> Well It was suggested at the last UDS that I attened by sabdfl.
<Pici> And I agree with him.
<Seeker`> as do I
<IdleOne> +1
<Seeker`> but ts2 seemed to think that a core op is different from a core channel op
<Seeker`> and that the latter does not imply the former
<Pici> Well we all have our own opinions and the terminology is a bit confusing.
<Seeker`> "a bit"
<Seeker`> I've seen more legible perl code
<Seeker`> and that is write-once read-never
<Seeker`> TheSarge: how can we help you?
<TheSarge> Hi I use a public AP at my university to connect to IRC, and I am not able to connect to #Ubuntu because of this DCC exploit test?
<IdleOne> I just don't like the idea of a "core op" being above the "core channel op" I thought that what the IRCC was for. They admin the core channel ops.
<TheSarge> I cannot request this be fixed. What am I supposed to do?
<Pici> TheSarge: You can switch your port to 8001 if your AP is failing the test.
<Seeker`> change the port you connect on to 8001
<TheSarge> Anyone know the switch for port in irssi? Is i -p (port) ?
<Seeker`> TheSarge: and tell the uni computer guys that they fail :P
<Seeker`> man irssi says yes
<TheSarge> Is it true Unity will replace the regular gnome Desktop Enviroment in the next release?
<Seeker`> thats offtopic for here
<IdleOne> TheSarge: that's the word but yeah offtopic
<TheSarge> So serious lmao.
<Seeker`> try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<TheSarge> Try a girlfriend, lmao.
<Pici> ...
<IdleOne> ...
<Seeker`> votes for him not getting in to ubuntu once his connection is fixed?
<IdleOne> We need a girlfriend but he is here asking how to switch port so he can join us in #u
<IdleOne> fail
<TheSarge> Still doin it?
<IdleOne> you need to restart you client I believe
<TheSarge> I am on 8001
<Pici> TheSarge: You'll need to do the test in -#read-topic after you switch the port.
<TheSarge> I did restart my client
<Seeker`> nhandler: any chance of a renaming that is clearer than mud for those groups?
<Pici> TheSarge: Looks to be fixed now.
<TheSarge> Thanks
<Seeker`> TheSarge: just so you know, the sort of attitude you displayed before leaving here the first time isn't acceptable in the ubuntu community
<TheSarge> Lmao. Ok buddy.
<IdleOne> TheSarge: if there is nothing else, please part this channel. thanks and have a great day.
<IdleOne> I see issues in his future
<nhandler> Seeker`: The issue is, we have used the term 'core' to refer to the channels that the IRCC directly manages as well as for the new Core OPs. That is where the underlying confusion comes from imo. Did you have any suggestions for better names?
<Seeker`> yes.
<Seeker`> We have core channels. An op in a core channel is an op in all core channels and is a core op. Simples.
<Pici> I'm confused too.
<Seeker`> nhandler: or are we aiming for the worlds most complicated op hierarchy on irc in history?
<Seeker`> cause, y'know, I think we are just about there right now
<popey> +1 fwiw
<Seeker`> popey: \o/
<IdleOne> I have a question, when a new op is needed for say #u, who decides who gets +o?
<Seeker`> the IRC council
<IdleOne> what about #kubuntu?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Same. Although, technically the Kubuntu Council can also add OPs for those channels
<IdleOne> to many spoons in the kettle if you ask me
<IdleOne> err pot
<Pici> Just to keep you all in the loop, we're trying to get a draft for IRC -> Ubuntu Membership approved by the CC this week.
<Seeker`> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> Pici: what does that mean IRC -> Ubuntu Membership ?\
<nhandler> IdleOne: Basically, a way for people to easily gain Ubuntu Membership by contributing on IRC (via the IRCC)
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> not to easily I hope :P
<nhandler> IdleOne: They still need to demonstrate significant and sustained contributions like with normal membership (we can't change that)
<Seeker`> nhandler: and what defines signficiant?
<nhandler> Seeker`: "significant and sustained" comes from w.u.c/Membership
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-26
<Seeker`> so, with all of the documenting the IRCC has been doing over the last 10-11 months, where is the definition of who gets to be a core op written down?
<nhandler> Seeker`: An email was sent out requesting people to add their ideas to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/DefiningCoreOps
<Seeker`> so we have the team structure set up for what is an as yet undefined term
<nhandler> Seeker`: Not really. None of the recent changes to LP have had anything to do with that (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-ircops was created back in 2009)
<Seeker`> so the team was created on LP
<Seeker`> and over 10 months later, we still don't know who actually gets to be in it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from anonjlh)
<seidos> Seeker`, what did i do wrong?
<Seeker`> spamming someone with factioud like that isn't helpful
<Seeker`> it won't help them stay calm
<seidos> his questions weren't helpful.  what would you recommend?
<Seeker`> not spammign him with 3 factoids in 30 seconds
<seidos> all right, i'll just ignore them from now on.
<Seeker`> seidos: please can you part if there isn't anything else we can help you with
<Seeker`> @bansearch AnonJLH
<ubottu> Mark: by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Oct 26 2010 00:50:48 (ID: 34419)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (AnonJLH appears to be abusive - 5)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> had a feeling that was coming :(
<tonyyarusso> nhandler keeps spamming me through Launchpad :S
<IdleOne> ban him
<IdleOne> wait
<IdleOne> warn him first
<IdleOne> then ban him!
<tonyyarusso> !spam | nhandler
<tonyyarusso> stupid ubottu
 * nhandler gets out his ban and kline hammers ;)
<IdleOne> haha, that is not right
<IdleOne> you can't wield both hammers, not fair
<mamasan> Hey any ops around?
<IdleOne> How can I help you Mamarok
<IdleOne> mamasan:
<mamasan> Hey
<IdleOne> sorry Mamarok
<mamasan> I just came on this network to ask some questions about the netbook 10.10
<h00k> @login
<mamasan> but it seems that #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<h00k> @btlogin
<mamasan> and this is my first visit to this net
<h00k> ubottu: where are you.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> mamasan: your ident contains an undesirable word. the bots auto ban for that
<mamasan> oooh
<mamasan> my bad :/
<IdleOne> change that and you should be able to join
<mamasan> thanks alot
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> heh
<KB1JWQ> What a lovely chap.
<KB1JWQ> I'm sure he's positively brimming with useful contributions!
<IdleOne> he was polite, the nick/ident choice is yucky
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I just don't get why if "this is his first time to this network" he'd show up with that. :-)
<IdleOne> why does anyone chose one nick over another
<KB1JWQ> Well "profanity in the ident string" just seems like a poor idea is all.
<IdleOne> agreed
<MTecknology> I'm not sure if it got updated. My hostmask changed, any chance the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic could get updated?
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (inbog)
<h00k> Why is my byobu so laggy. C'mon.
<h00k> bazhang: thanks.
<bazhang> h00k, imminent kline for him coming
<h00k> bazhang: cool.
<ikonia> I'm not %100 but keep an eye on hayseus is looks like bacta home isp
<ikonia> and the religious comments fit in with his recent "jewkonia" relogious trolling
<IdleOne> going to +q jasa he is just rambling nonsense
<IdleOne> napster: can we help you?
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (AcidBarrel)
<IdleOne> can we remove napster from the channel please.
<napster> IdleOne: I was kicked out from #ubuntu because of my connection prblems
<napster> IdleOne: How can I rejoin?
<IdleOne> you should be able to join now
<IdleOne> napster: /join #ubuntu
<napster> IdleOne: thank you
<Jordan_U> There a small flame war in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (_F-117 is offtopic, drunk and trolling)
<ikonia> 11:38 <mondova> you think i want help from a mindless shithead like you?
<ikonia> now spamming me 100+ times
<topyli> i guess he doesn't :)
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> he's got my number though
<topyli> i also like gnea's summary above :)
<ikonia> yes, quite good
<ikonia> ammussed me
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (printf_1 foul language)
<Pici> hah
<elky> jussi, don't be tempting me to pull out cowsay and figlet...
<jpds> IdleOne: Haha, this will be fun.
<IdleOne> forwarded here, he intentionally swore and parted channel after warning
<IdleOne> jpds: what was going to be fun?
<topyli> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Pici> I dug up my django factoid project today.
<jpds> Hmm, Django.
<Pici> Yes, that.
<Pici> I only had to change about 5 things for it to work with the current django trunk.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: thanks for taking care of that :)
<KB1JWQ> Pici: No worries.  Sorry if I stepped on toes, but it wasn't stopping.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kn1017 appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pplqywnq appears to be abusive - 6)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-27
<Some_Person> I was recently kickbanned from #ubuntu with the message "Open proxies are not allowed" by FloodBot1. I also got a PM from FloodBot1 saying "Sorry, anonymous connections are not allowed. Type « /topic » for more information. Join #ubuntu-ops if you believe this to be a mistake." I identified with nickserv and joined again with no problems, but I am wondering why this has happened to me but not other anon users
<Some_Person> (and no, there are no open proxies running from this IP)
<IdleOne> Some_Person: I have no clue why you got banned
<IdleOne> mistake maybe
<IdleOne> bots are not perfect :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mmslowll appears to be abusive - 4)
<gord> ubottu, unity is A desktop shell for the gnome/ubuntu platform, http://unity.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, gord said: ubottu, unity is A desktop shell for the gnome/ubuntu platform, http://unity.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> ubottu: unity is <reply> Unity is a desktop shell for the gnome/ubuntu platform, http://unity.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: unity is <reply> Unity is a desktop shell for the gnome/ubuntu platform, http://unity.ubuntu.com
<gord> damn people that are smarter than me, knowing the syntaxes :(
<IdleOne> don't know that I am smarter, but thanks for the compliment
<elky> We should probably be quoting shuttleworth's keynote from monday "Unity is a shell for gnome, but it is not gnome shell" or similar
<gord> sounds like a good idea, i just put the first thing that came into my head in there because a factoid didn't exist
<elky> gord, you still haven't come and said hi :(
<elky> also, pici tries to claim he doesn't sound like he's from jersey
<elky> gord, we could also quote jdub, but that'd just be trolling :P
<gord> because i have been useless this uds :( i only managed to say hello to daviey today. i'll wear my omnomnom shirt tomorrow so grab me if i'm wandering along in a "i'v been here for over a week!!" daze
<elky> heh
<ubottu> Draqul called the ops in #ubuntu (manhunter is a troll)
<elky> Jordan_U, is there something we need to look at?
<h00k> sure, ubottu, I'll review the ban, but I'm not going to remove them yet :(
<tonyyarusso> How about unity is is <reply> "These are MY machines!  MY MACHINES!" - Mark Shuttleworth :P
<txwikinger> Pici: When are you finished with the curacao12 channel?
 * txwikinger wants to attend a session there
<Pici> txwikinger: the channel name changed, so just make sure that you're looking at #ubuntu-uds-Curacao1+2
<Pici> not #ubuntu-uds-Curacao12
<jpds> Couldn't we just have named it 3$ ?
<Pici> :P
<txwikinger> Pici: well. they just move the session.. so my request is obsolete :D
<Pici> Oh well.
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<Pici> ikonia: np
<Pici> Just happened to notice it.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kpoman said: ubottu: it is more about main services like apache etc... that I want to disable... it is not session startup, it is system startup
<ubottu> In ubottu, drubin said: where is uk
<Pici> Did he lose it?
<ikonia> hi drubin
<drubin> hi ikonia
<ikonia> I've just updated bacta's ban in +1 after another jewkonia troll attempt
<ikonia> drubin: what's up ?
<drubin> ikonia: oops. I thought loco team opers were asked to joined #ubuntu-ops but it was #ubuntu-irc
<drubin> sorry to bother. ;)
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> it's no bother
<drubin> ikonia: :) thanks bye
<Seeker`> ikonia: can staff not do anything about him?
<IdleOne> yes but it would be illegal
<IdleOne> in most countries
<Seeker`> O.o
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-28
<h00k> So, I'm not entirely sure the 'best' way to handle people that seemingly ignore instructions to direct them to their correct language room
<tonyyarusso> h00k: I (and) others have occasionally resorted to a temporary banforward and hoping they figure out to rejoin.
<tonyyarusso> Really, there's not a better option available.
<MindVirus> Flannel: Gonna unban me now?
<Flannel> MindVirus: it's not "If you enter #ubuntu-ops, then you get unbanned".  Would you like to discuss your ban?
<MindVirus> Flannel: Sure.
<MindVirus> I said "hookers".
<Flannel> MindVirus: Do you know why you were banned?
<MindVirus> That wasn't even a complete sentence.
<MindVirus> Because I said "hookers"?
<Flannel> No
<MindVirus> Oh, it was one of those delay-bans.
<MindVirus> Flannel: Why did I get banned?
<Flannel> MindVirus: No, because you continued behaving poorly.
<MindVirus> And I did that by saying "hookers", right?
<Flannel> Actually no.
<MindVirus> Was it the sarcastic and whimsical "hankers" comment?
<Flannel> If I had to pick a single line, that lead most directly to your ban, it would have to be the "h**kers" comment.
<MindVirus> Seriously?
<Flannel> MindVirus: yes.
<MindVirus> Did you see how hard I blocked out those "o"s?
<Flannel> MindVirus: I thought you blocked out an 'a' and a 'n'?
<MindVirus> Flannel: Me too, but apparently you thought "h**kers" meant something else.
<Flannel> MindVirus: The rules do apply to you as well, regardless of how much disdain you have for them.  That includes the "Be considerate" and "Be respectful" ones, and it applies to everyone in the channel.
<MindVirus> I have no problem with the rules, which is why I followed them.
<MindVirus> Saying "hookers" is not disrespectful or inconsiderate.
<MindVirus> Or do you want me to talk to the denizens of the channel like babies?
<Flannel> MindVirus: Which is why you called someone "dumber than you thought"?
<MindVirus> Flannel: See, that's deflection.
<MindVirus> You punished me for that.
<Flannel> MindVirus: I did.  I kicked you as a warning.
<MindVirus> Right, and I didn't do anything after that.
<Flannel> I considered banning you then, but figured I'd give you a chance to straighten up first.
<MindVirus> Flannel: I would have not fought against a ban there.
<Flannel> MindVirus: Consider this a ban for that then, if it makes you feel better.
<MindVirus> Flannel: It doesn't because it's not true.
<Flannel> MindVirus: It is though.  One got you 90% of the way, the other got you the last 10%
<MindVirus> Saying "hookers" should have got me a total of 0%.
<MindVirus> That is actually an innocent word.
<MindVirus> In fact, you taking offense to that word is offensive.
<Flannel> MindVirus: Regardless, re-read the code of conduct, re-read the IRC guidelines, and I'll talk to you again in 24 hours.
<MindVirus> I have the code right here.
<Flannel> MindVirus: Good to hear, you'll have no trouble reading it then.
<MindVirus> Flannel: Neither will you. "Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfCond
<MindVirus> Where does it even remotely imply I'm not allowed to say "hookers"?
<MindVirus> I wasn't even talking about them.
<MindVirus> I just said that word.
<MindVirus> Then I blocked out the word when asking about it, because I wasn't even sure what I did.
<MindVirus> Wait, is this about "potentially illegal activities"?
<MindVirus> So if I talk about someone else stealing something that would get me banned?
<Flannel> MindVirus: This has nothing to do with that factoid.  Read the code of conduct, and the IRC guidelines.
<MindVirus> I guess I didn't have the code of conduct then.
<MindVirus> I'll google it because it's 2:00AM and I have nothing better to do.
<Flannel> !coc | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<MindVirus> Thank you.
<Flannel> !guidelines | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MindVirus> OK, the code of conduct seems to agree with me.
<Flannel> MindVirus: Again, read and understand those, and we'll talk again in 24 hours.
<MindVirus> Flannel: You want me to talk to you on thirsty Thursday.
<Flannel> MindVirus: You're welcome to come back on Friday or Saturday (or whenever past 24h), that's fine.
<MindVirus> The only topic of note here is "Language and Subject".
<MindVirus> Huh, odd. Seems to say the same thing as ubottu.
<MindVirus> Flannel: The only reason I "read" the CoC so fast is because I only assumed the headings summarized the following paragraph(s).
<Flannel> MindVirus: It basically does.  I do encourage you to read the whole thing though, but if you only catch the headings, thats sufficient.
<MindVirus> Right, so skipping the CoC, and moving on to the IRC guidelines, which I assume follows the same rule of logic...
<MindVirus> There's only one pertinent section.
<MindVirus> That I've already read in that factoid.
<Flannel> MindVirus: No, sorry.  I guess I didn't make it clear.  Read them so you know them in general, not just how they may apply to the situation at hand.
<MindVirus> Oh, OK.
<Flannel> MindVirus: And then come back later and we can chat.
<MindVirus> Flannel: So, you admit then that I did nothing against the code of conduct.
<MindVirus> And you further admit that I did nothing against the guidelines.
<Flannel> MindVirus: Eh?  No, I never said that.
<MindVirus> Flannel: That's the implication.
<MindVirus> I'm talking about just the ban, BTW.
<MindVirus> I agree I deserved that kick.
<Flannel> No it isn't.
<MindVirus> Probably more.
<MindVirus> Flannel: Does "double jeopardy" apply here?
<Flannel> MindVirus: Each time something happens administratively to you, your slate does not get wiped clean immediately.
<MindVirus> So the dirtier my slate gets, the more rules are invented?
<MindVirus> I didn't do anything at that point in time.
<MindVirus> You gotta see that.
<Flannel> MindVirus: No, you did.  But I'm not going to have this discussion with you now.  Come back later like I said a while ago.
<MindVirus> But this is about the banning.
<MindVirus> I won't even remember it in an hour.
<MindVirus> Please, I've read the guidelines and the CoC.
<Flannel> MindVirus: You best write it down then.
<Flannel> MindVirus: I will not be discussing this with you, nor removing your ban tonight.
<MindVirus> Fine, don't.
<MindVirus> But it was unjustified.
<MindVirus> The next time I'll try to join #ubuntu-offtopic will be in like a week and I will have forgotten your name by then.
<MindVirus> Please, just bear with me.
<Flannel> MindVirus: That's fine.  You can just come here and discuss it with the folks here.
<MindVirus> I would like to discuss things now if possible.
<MindVirus> You need not unban me now.
<MindVirus> Just unban me whenever you think is fit.
<MindVirus> As long as we talk now.
<MindVirus> Flannel: Look, you're an op, which means you have power. I don't want to say it but you overstepped your boundaries this time.
<MindVirus> I don't want to say it because you're a good, rational op most of the time.
<MindVirus> I understand I've pissed you off enough but you can't punish me for being annoying.
<MindVirus> Nobody sees "hookers" on their monitor and cries for help.
<MindVirus> Flannel: You don't have to listen to me. I just want you to know that you were wrong, and I want you to admit it. I am a rational person myself and I am not a hypocrite.
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (cogin)
<rww> Hola. Pretty sure aborticide is trolling in #ubuntu.
<jpds> I agree that he is odd, quite.
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (Freechode_H8s)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (darotramy appears to be abusive - 4)
<rww> Hello. whoisme in #ubuntu is ban-evading and rather offensive.
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (whoisme)
<ikonia> ok
<rww> ikonia: he's rather ban-evading prone. The only reason it took him so long this time is because he was busy screwing around in #debian instead.
<ikonia> it's fine, I'll keep an eye out now that I'm awake
<rww> thanks
<ikonia> thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from caleb_)
<rww> KKKlanMan in #ubuntu
<ubottu> bindi called the ops in #ubuntu (KKKlanMan)
<ikonia> I've put a temp blanket ban on that ISP as it's range was changing too much
<ikonia> no-one else is using that ISP at this time, so I'll remove it shortly when he's got bored
<rww> sounds like a plan. I couldn't find anything in common between his IPs either. You'd think mobile ISPs would be able to tie users to static IPs easily... :(
<ikonia> not to worry
<ikonia> I'll remove it shortly when he's bored
<ikonia> now removed the above ban
<bazhang> notorious kline evader 'rucas'
<ikonia> the one I banned earlier ?
<bazhang> whoisme ? then yep
<ikonia> I wasn't aware of him
<ikonia> can a council member please put a ban on Bacta's IP in #ubuntu-marketing and #ubuntu-devel after another round of "jewkonia" or can we finally get some assitance from freenode
<ikonia> Ricky@203.184.32.124
<jpds> Or just kline it.
<ikonia> that's the staff "help"
<ikonia> he's hitting a ton of channels with it
<jpds> Hmm, aborticide is border-line on odd.
<topyli> the nick sounds borderline on troll to begin with :\
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (clones from 83.40.12.170)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from aborticide)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> aborticide called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gord> i forget the syntax for ubottu again, can someone change the unity factoid to point to http://unity.ubuntu.com please
<Pici> gord: sure.
<Pici> gord: Probably because I made it for -ot only.
<Pici> !forget unity-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> unity is <reply> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com for more information.
<Pici> !unity is <reply> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<gord> great, right now i'm rather interested in making sure anyone that asks about unity can go somewhere where there are actual facts, so much nonsense going about
<Pici> gord: Righto.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (george1 name calling)
<azertyu> hi there
<azertyu> i can't able to access on ubuntu channel
<seeker> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<seeker> Nah
<seeker> *nah
<seeker> *bah
<azertyu> i can't able to access on ubuntu channel
<jpds> seeker: Nah.*
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> :p
<azertyu> anyone there
<seeker> I was gonna go for @bansearch myself
<jpds> popey: There's always something wrong with British Telecom.
<Pici> ..
<seeker> ...
<popey> performance could have been improved there with "one moment azertyu"
<Pici> Yes.
<IdleOne> you think :)
<popey> just a guess
<popey> :)
<jpds> popey: Yah, but he's in -uk.
<Pici> Oh well.  We messed up.
<seeker> Well, I was trying to type that I'm on a phone and can't do much
<seeker> But being on a phone, I wasn't quite quick enough
<Pici> For the record he was banforwarded here because he rudely asked someone named 'jgay' to change their name.
<jpds> Haha, and the guy replied that it was his family name and he fled.
<azertyu> back
<Pici> Hi.
<Pici> azertyu: It looks like you've been banforwarded from #ubuntu to here.
<azertyu> why ?
<Pici> azertyu: Because you acted inappropriately towards a user in our channel.
<Pici> Perhaps you remember your brief interaction with 'jgay'?
<azertyu> yease i remember
<azertyu> for me it is someone who insulting
<azertyu> ppl
<azertyu> with pseudo like that
<Pici> In what way?
<azertyu> i hate kind of ppl behave like that
<azertyu> it disturb in my life
<azertyu> welllllllllllll           bref
<IdleOne> azertyu: that is his real family name. I realise that the word gay is used pejoratively a lot of times but in this case it was a legitimate nick name. The issue here is the bad language you used towards them.
<azertyu> can you give me access on ubuntu or not
<azertyu> ?
<azertyu> simply
<IdleOne> azertyu: have you read the Ubuntu channel guidelines yet?
<azertyu> i m not here to justifing thing
<Pici> IdleOne: I'll leave this to you, my UDS session is ending soon anyway.
<IdleOne> Pici: sure thing, thanks
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> When they learn to sit still and have a conversation. I will consider removing the ban.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | azertyu
<ubottu> azertyu: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !guidelines > azertyu
<Pici> You missed him.
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > azertyu
<IdleOne> that should catch him
<IdleOne> does the user have to be in a channel with ubottu for the factoid to be sent?
<Pici> I forget.
<IdleOne> I think maybe it does.
<jpds> I think they have to be in a channel ubottu is in.
<IdleOne> makes sense, avoids possible abuse
<IdleOne> unless someone can make it so ops can send factoids to users who are not in a common channel
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> oops
<jpds> Maybe the SASL will kill the bots.
<Pici> What sasl?
<ikonia> secure socket stuff
<Pici> No... I know what SASL is.
<ikonia> oh
<Pici> I just don't listen to what spambots say.
<ikonia> sorry
<jpds> popey: http://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/
<jpds> Ah.
<Pici> Just because a spambot says that SASL is required doesn't mean its true.
<popey> jpds: thanks!
<jpds> popey: Sorry, was meant for Pi.ci.
<popey> jpds: your sarcasm detector is broken
<jpds> At least I didn't say marmite.
<popey> \o/
<Pici> Oooh... a sarcasm detector.  Thats a useful invention.
<ikonia> I'd like that
<ikonia> </sarcasm>
<popey> wakka wakka wakka, he's here all week!
<ikonia> sorry
<jpds> Nothing like looking at code you wrote a year ago and not remembering how it works.
<Pici> Is that what comments are for?
<ikonia> @comment this is terrible code
<ubottu> Error: 'this' is not a valid id.
<ikonia> see, even ubottu agree's
<Pici> This spam is annoying.
<ikonia> where are you seeing it ?
<ikonia> oh #ubuntu
<Pici> I normally don't care, but people seem to be especially succeptable to beleiving that its true this time.
<ikonia> check out #ubuntu-marketing please
<ikonia> bacta as jewkonia again
<ikonia> !ops | someone with access to #ubuntu-marketing deal with bacta as jewkonia
<ubottu> someone with access to #ubuntu-marketing deal with bacta as jewkonia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (someone with access to #ubuntu-marketing deal with bacta as jewkonia)
<Pici> ugh
<ikonia> tomaw don't think staff can help out
<marienz> staff isn't on the acl in there
<ikonia> unless you want to kline him
<ikonia> yeah, just seen staff is missing
<ikonia> how long do we have to put up with bact ?
<ikonia> bacta
<Pici> marienz: Could you please grant UbuntuIrcCouncil +F in #ubuntu-marketing ?
<ikonia> Pici: council is missing too
<ikonia> Pici: aahhh will down
<ikonia> done
<marienz> Pici: done
<Pici> marienz: thanks!
<marienz> no problem
<ikonia> marienz: Pici tomaw thank you
<ikonia> staff may want to keep an eye on where jewkonia pops up next
<Pici> marienz: He continues to be a problem in our namespace and gets banned in every channel in which he appears.
<Pici> I added staff access in there just in case we have an issue in the future.
<ikonia> heads up on #ubuntu-nz
<ikonia> to be honest, I can't understand why he's being allowed on the network using jew as a racist slur/inslut towards me
<ikonia> marienz: thank you
<marienz> no problem
<Pici> Ubuntu IRC Planning Meeting in #ubuntu-uds-Antigua3 in 10 minutes for anyone who is interested.
<Pici> s/IRC/IRCC/
<elky> topyliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?
<Seeker`> that was certainly an interesting chat :)
<rww> Hi, RastaHunden in #ubuntu is from the same (dynamic IP issuing) ISP as ArtArfon (who's banevaded a few times) and acting oddly in the same way.
<IdleOne> will keep an eye open, thanks rww
<IdleOne> man I slept right through the IRC meeting :/
<rww> IdleOne: http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-n/ theoretically has an audio recording, though I haven't tried listening to it
<IdleOne> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-29
<Sir_Konrad> Hello. RastaHunden is being a troll in #ubuntu
<Sir_Konrad> KB1JWQ: oh hi! :D
<KB1JWQ> Sir_Konrad: Hmm?
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !alternate =~ s/  / /
<nhandler> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<nhandler> ubottu: !alternate =~ s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mmqneu appears to be abusive - 5)
<nhandler> Gone
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (RastaHunden: repeated offtopic comments; probable banevasion)
<nhandler> Flannel: You set +q 60!*@* (you might want to remove that)
<Flannel> nhandler: It'll automatically remove in ten minutes, but yeah, I know.  I'm apparently totally out of it, and getting autobleh backwards
<nhandler> Flannel: Is your autobleh up-to-date? If so, /help autobleh
<nhandler> Actually, that doesn't tell you the options to pass (I should fix that)
<Flannel> nhandler: Oh, I could've easily looked.  I had it one way, second guessed myself, changed it, and got it wrong
<IdleOne> Flannel: did you have a talk with Rastahunden?
<Flannel> IdleOne: I did
<IdleOne> ok
<Flannel> We'll see
<IdleOne> soon as you go idle he will start up.
<IdleOne> but who knows
<Flannel> Well, he started up as I was walking out the door, and was still going when I came back.  So we'll see.
<IdleOne> So he is banned
<RastaHunden> Ideone ???
<IdleOne> RastaHunden: yes
<RastaHunden> Idleone (idiot) felt that advicing to use the following command would be bad to remove any file starting with anything and has a dot and then a star as such: "cd DIR && rm -f ?.*". Youre as clever as clever jake my friend HTH: Upstream!
<IdleOne> excuse me?
<IdleOne> you are calling me an idiot?
 * IdleOne is out
<RastaHunden> Is not your task here to halp ?
<RastaHunden> You ban, run and hide.
<RastaHunden> Always!
<IdleOne> I'm not hiding
<IdleOne> I just don't talk to people who insult me
<RastaHunden> Oh, i thoouht youre "Out" as you said ?
<IdleOne> if my banning was unjustified another op can remove it.
<RastaHunden> Youre as good as a spilled bowl of soup eaten by a dog and barfed up then feasted on by 7 hyenas and expelled in the loopshole and then eaten by you :)
<RastaHunden> You suck monkeyballs
<RastaHunden> Go away!
<RastaHunden> :)
<RastaHunden> If you cannot understand computings, then why are you even here ?
<RastaHunden> Youre angry, this is why youre a temporary operator on freenode. Its how it works.
<Flannel> RastaHunden: Call it a hunch, but I don't think the way you're approaching this is going to garner much traction
<RastaHunden> I know, but nothing would have :)
<RastaHunden> Ive been an IRKEN since 1996
<RastaHunden> And loving it :)
<nhandler> RastaHunden: Insulting OPs is not a good way to show that your ban should get removed. I would encourage you to read the IRC Guidelines (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines) and the Code of Conduct (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/) and maybe come back in a day or so when you are ready to really discuss this issue in a mature fashion
<RastaHunden> ... Next! :)
<nhandler> RastaHunden: If you have nothing further to say, please respect our no idleing policy
<RastaHunden> Respect Upstream to any channel trying to help their users
<RastaHunden> If you please
<RastaHunden> Incase you dont then i see no reason for you to be here.
<RastaHunden> ACK ?
<nhandler> Can you please rephrase that first statement using correct grammar so other people can understand it?
<RastaHunden> So i have to explain bash scripting to you now ?
<RastaHunden> No thanks, i do that teaching OSS and Linux
<nhandler> Uh, I know about bash scripting, but I fail to see how that applies right now
<RastaHunden> BSD too for that matter. What do you do ?
<RastaHunden> Yes ?
<RastaHunden> Ah, i see youre Red in the face.
<RastaHunden> Im not sure why you are so angry, but im gonna find out.
<RastaHunden> nhandler: How are you feeling sir or mam ?
<RastaHunden> :)
<RastaHunden> Oh, this monday im releasing a new gadmin tool. Scheduled antivirus scans etc with a click. I love IT! :)
<tonyyarusso> RastaHunden: I believe you were asked not to idle, so please state what business you still have or move along now.
<RastaHunden> Move along sir
<RastaHunden> .
<RastaHunden> Nothing to see here.
<RastaHunden> Flannel ?
<DarthMoore> Tony has an IdleOne Up his arse
<DarthMoore> Kiss kiss
<IdleOne> So just to make sure is "cd DIR && rm -f ?.*" a dangerous or possibly dangerous command?
<IdleOne> hmm ok so maybe my ban was premature
<IdleOne> but his comment about gadmin proves he is ArtArfon and ban evading
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: I don't think so, but it's trying to be and failing :P
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: if it were .?* it would do stuff, but it doesn't appear that having ? in the first position is valid?
 * tonyyarusso has no idea why
<Sir_Konrad> Hey I'm about to leave. Was RastaHunden taken care of? :\
<tonyyarusso> here anyway - I don't know the rest of the story
<Sir_Konrad> tonyyarusso: trolling in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> Sir_Konrad: yes
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Sir_Konrad> thanks IdleOne. :)
<Sir_Konrad> IdleOne: did he get a ban or what? I was absent.
<IdleOne> Sir_Konrad: yes
<Sir_Konrad> ok, thanks again IdleOne. :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Sir_Konrad> No I'll leave and let you guys get back to the magic you guys do in here. ;)
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: the command looked dangerous to me and he is a know problem.
<lahwran> please kick Locopr from #ubuntu ASAP, he just posted a spam link with a catchy reason to click
<lahwran> <Locopr> anyone hear of the Ubuntu changing their name ? http://tinyurl.com/267tpkc
<lahwran> ^ link is NSFW spam
<Seeker`> he already left
<lahwran> no he didn't ..
<lahwran> oh whoops I have joins/parts off.
<lahwran> false alarm, go back to your stations ...
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !xmms =~ s/, bmpx,//
<rww> ^ bmpx is no longer developed, and was only packaged in hardy.
<nhandler> ubottu: !xmms =~ s/, bmpx,//
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> rww: ^^^
<rww> thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !blackscreen is If you boot Ubuntu but it only shows a black screen please use the steps here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Serafeim said: ubottu, the problem is that i have allready removed the relevant ppas manually and so ppa-purge can't find them
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<ikonia> again
<bazhang> removed two, couple others want to keep another day or so
<ikonia> done some more
<ikonia> why do floodbots keep setting ban forwards to #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<Pici> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<jpds> jrib: APT GnuPG keys potentially?
<jrib> jpds: that's my guess, but why can't he just tell me what he's doing instead of making me guess :/
<ikonia> hello [Screamo]
<[Screamo]> hmmm
<ikonia> [Screamo]: are you trying to get into #ubuntu ?
<[Screamo]> i was
<[Screamo]> but i was found to be "trolling" and banned i think
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> [Screamo]: ahh yes, I can see from the logs you where trying to cause a problem in the channel
<ikonia> sorry for being slow
<[Screamo]>  i dont really remember
<[Screamo]> was probably drunk or something
<ikonia> seemed pretty sobre, just trying to be-little anyone using ubuntu
<ikonia> [Screamo]: jpds banned you for your behaviour and from what I'm reading it looks like you just wanted to start an argument, so if jpds wants to remove the ban I'll leave it to him as I didn't appreciate your contribution to the channel last time
<ikonia> sorry for the slow reponse, the log server is a little slow today
<[Screamo]> pshh
<ikonia> ?
<jpds> Sorry; busy with discussion at the moment.
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (wimt- appears to be abusive - 5)
<ikonia> @bansearch Roasted
<ubottu> No matches found for roasted!~jason@206.82.22.190 in any channel
<oly562> why am i here?
<oly562> any am i not able to goto #ubuntu
<knome> oly562, you are apparently banned from #ubuntu. please wait for somebody to come up and resolve your issue.
<oly562> i typed #ubuntu and it too me here
<oly562> wtf would i be banned?
<oly562> go and find out exactly
<oly562> and hang the person who did it
<IdleOne> oly562: please drop the attitude
<oly562> fuck you
<oly562> this is an op room
<IdleOne> ops please remove oly562
<oly562> not a public help room
<oly562> who the fuck you think you are....
<IdleOne> drop the attitude or you won't be allowed back into #ubuntu
<oly562> i didnt nothing to anyone
<oly562> i said who are you?
<oly562> IdleOne:
<IdleOne> I am IdleOne
<IdleOne> an op in #ubuntu
<oly562> who are you
<oly562> you must be a low level op
<oly562> you have not tact
<IdleOne> asking you to please drop the attitude and also watch your language
<tsimpson> oly562: if you do not stop, the ban will remain
<oly562> i am waiting for access back to ubuntu
<oly562> i havent been in that room for like 3-4 days
<oly562> at least
<IdleOne> Now, the reason you were banned is because you were asking for help with a modified flash binary
<oly562> i dont want to talk to you IdleOne.... i dont like your attitude
<IdleOne> you were told that #ubuntu can't help you with that and asked to stop asking but continued
<oly562> that is not a reason
<oly562> that is not a reason
<IdleOne> it is
<oly562> that is not a reason
<IdleOne> #ubuntu supports Ubuntu
<oly562> to be banned
<oly562> IdleOne: how long have you used unix/linux?
<IdleOne> 6 years
<IdleOne> not that it matters
<oly562> it does matter to me
<oly562> i said i dont want to talk to you
<oly562> hey ikonia did you fucking ban me  you fucking pussy
<IdleOne> well I see no reason to continue this if you are not willing to discuss.
<oly562> your an ass
<Seeker`> !ops | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<IdleOne> also your language is not acceptable
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (oly562)
<Seeker`> can someone please explain why that conversation carried on past the "who the fuck you think you are..."
<IdleOne> Seeker`: because we are here to be catalysts :/
<IdleOne> but I agree he should of been removed a little earlier
<IdleOne> anyway he seems to have seeled his ban firmly
<IdleOne> sealed
<Seeker`> we are here to catalyse, we aren't here to waste ages speaking to people who clearly aren' capable of being civil
<IdleOne> Seeker`: 100% agree
<Seeker`> the response to the "fuck you" should have been !guidelines and !coc
<Seeker`> the response to "who the fuck you think you are..." should have been removal from this channel
<IdleOne> I jumped straight to calling for removal. I knew it was not going anywhere but yes I should of pointed to guidelines
<tsimpson> I'm going to let oly562 back in, he says he'll behave
<tsimpson> oly562: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support and support of the packages we ship, for 3rd party products we can't and don't provide support in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> do you understand that?
<oly562> i understand
<tsimpson> please read the following links
<oly562> i was asking for links or advice from fellow ubuntu users
<tsimpson> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<tsimpson> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oly562> yep
<oly562> thanks
<tsimpson> if you want to ask if anyone can help with such 3rd party things, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate place to poll the community
<oly562> you know, i have asked in there, and they told me to goto #ubuntu, it's not clear to me why that is
<oly562> in the past
<oly562> so i just goto #ubuntu for help
<oly562> there are many times i do not get help but picked on
<tsimpson> maybe if you explain it's a non-official/modified version flash
<oly562> and if you check those logs you will see exactly what i mean
<tsimpson> other than that, there are forums, general linux and ubuntu specific
<tsimpson> I'll look into my -offtopic later and check on that
<oly562> ya know, im not a pro with flash code, nor really want to know, i simply wanted to know originally if someone had seen a few links or something to point me there, but i didn't get any respect. that is my beef... i must say this is more of a personal ban, i mean who bans someone for asking for links or states their opinion? i dont get it
<oly562> referring to offtopic, that would have been months ago...
<oly562> i rarely go there anymore
<IdleOne> when the questions or opinions are off topic and you have been asked several times to stop. we do ban.
<oly562> i think flash is a topic for ubuntu and linux users who wish to use it
<tsimpson> #ubuntu is _purely_ for support, no other chatter is allowed (you know how busy #ubuntu is)
<oly562> true
<IdleOne> the flash package provided in the Ubuntu repos are
<IdleOne> your modified version is not
<oly562> understood, but you do see what i was asking for, right?
<IdleOne> you were asking for help on a non supported package
<oly562> advice or links in passing someone may have seen... thats all. there is always a discovery that users should know about in ubuntu or linux rooms.
<oly562> but i see your strict point
<tsimpson> that is definitely more for -offtopic
<oly562> well if you look at your logs, there is plenty of "off topic chatter"
<oly562> however, i was picked on
<oly562> make sense?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> you were contributing to the off topic chatter
<oly562> IdleOne: i do not wish to talk to you at this point
<tsimpson> well, we can't watch 100% of the chat all the time
<oly562> your biased
<tsimpson> I can't say if you were singled-out, I wan't there
<oly562> oh i was
<oly562> by ikonia
<oly562> he has done this before
<IdleOne> so how does that make me biased?
<oly562> anyway
<oly562> may i have access to the room, so i can get support again tsimpson
<tsimpson> if you have read both the links ubottu posted, and agree to stick to the rules, I'll remove the ban
<IdleOne> imo that is a mistake. his comments to me in PM and also in ##linux show a complete lack of respect for our community guidelines.
<oly562> i do not like you IdleOne, do not talk to me
<tsimpson> IdleOne: I also received some interesting PMs
<IdleOne> I wasn't
<oly562> i only talk to the top brass
<IdleOne> I also think his attitude in here now shows he still has no intent on follwing the rules
<oly562> i think your opinion doesnt matter to me as you are obviously biased
<IdleOne> decision is yours tsimpson
<oly562> i have never spoke to you before either
<tsimpson> oly562: remember, you have now publicly agreed to the rules. if you break the rules again you will be less likely to get a warning and more likely to be removed/banned instantly
<oly562> tsimpson i understand, and i will log my chats in #ubuntu from now on as well
<tsimpson> they are already logged
<oly562> i didnt think i needed to do that anymore, but it appears i will have too
<tsimpson> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<oly562> thanks
<oly562> for the link
<oly562> not as easy for me to track that, i will just log it locally
<oly562> i dont have cmdline access to grep things
<tsimpson> you can join #ubuntu now, remember it's only for official packages support
<oly562> so your saying any program in applications > ubuntu software center > search >> some prog that states "Canonical does not provide updates for Searchmonkey. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community." will not be available for help?
<oly562> how do i know what is or is not....
<tsimpson> anything available in the official ubuntu repositories
<oly562> usually that is why i would be in #ubuntu as i could not get a prog to work
<Pici> Everything within the software center is supported as long as that release is still within its lifecycle.
<tsimpson> "Canonical" there refers to commercial support
<oly562> ic
<oly562> hello Pici
<oly562> example virtualbox ose, is that support in #ubuntu? just so i am clear
<oly562> so anything that shows up in the Ubuntu Software Center i can expect to receive support from the community, i.e., #ubuntu irc room
<oly562> correct?
<tsimpson> unless you add 3rd party sources which provide other packages, yes
<oly562> ic
<oly562> yes i have changed my sources.list
<Pici> Within reason.  Sometimes there are better places to get support.  We may refer you to #vbox for virtual box questions if they are out of our league.
<oly562> and added more packages sources
<oly562> Pici: ic
<oly562> its funny, sometimes i get bounced back and forth between vbox and perl and whatever back to #ubuntu whom then state, go back to those rooms,,, this is the frustrating part, imagine im a new ubuntu user, they will not be too happy and will most likely switch back to windows, this is a huge concern for me as a linux promoter
<oly562> new users will get very upset and just reload windows, do we really want that?
<oly562> anyway, just pointing out my position on this whole matter...
<oly562> thanks for the add, i will return to normal ops and if i need help for whats in sotfware channel, i will log my chats, and hopefully i will not be forwarded here when trying to log into #ubuntu. that was odd, never had that happen before. that must be something new. thanks agian, have a nice day
<Pici> I'm not sure what he means in the first part of that.
<IdleOne> he means he's a jerk who plans on being a jerk
<IdleOne> with all his jerkyness
<IdleOne> and back to his flash issue...
<ikonia> I can't believe you've let him back in with that attitude and history
<ikonia> oly256 is now banned again
<ikonia> as soon as you let him back in he was asking for support for his modified flash package
<Pici> ikonia: What makes you think that/
<Pici> ?
<ikonia> asking the same questions about his customised flash package that got him banned before
<Pici> I don't see anything that would lead me to believe  that he was running a modified flash package.
<Pici> Or am I missing something?
<ikonia> the 64bit flash package he is using won't play the hula videos - because as he told me before he was banned last time it was modified by him
<ikonia> it's of course nonsense as you can't recompile closed source stuff, that was his claim though
<Pici> ikonia: But where NOW does it say that he is running a modified version of flash?
<ikonia> well lets see, a.) he's a troll b.) he's explained in details why the modified flash package won't work for 1 specific site c.) he's stated he's still can't get it working with the same site, suggesting he's still trying to make his special flash plugin to work (despite it being nosense) d.) the fact that he started asking the same question he was banned for the exact second you let him back in and his attitude suggests it
<bazhang> ugh. people still recommending manually changing sources.list to upgrade
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-30
<jpds> bazhang: Nice.
<bazhang> jpds, in #kubuntu (where the wiki offers no cli path) though I guess the ubuntu way would work fine
<bazhang> <forken> why am I muted on #ubuntu-women ?
<bazhang> now sarajevo is joining spamming about that channel and quitting
<bazhang> genjix appears to be trying to get a cloak to get around a mute
<marienz> oh, interesting
<marienz> thanks for the heads-up
<marienz> which channel?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> he is banned in
<bazhang> #ubuntu  ; was going to remove it though
<IdleOne> marienz: how can you put up with some of the language used in defocus?
<marienz> I'm only paying a very small fraction of my attention to #defocus
<IdleOne> I don't mean you personally but the staff
<bazhang> hehe
<marienz> I'm in well over 100 channels
<marienz> I only caught qpt` just now because he's a repeat troll I have hilighted
<IdleOne> oh I know. I am just amazed at some of the stupidity I see in there
<marienz> a couple of my fellow staffers have a bunch of bad words hilighted and remind peple not to use them when they're triggered
<marienz> #defocus is a bit of a pit because it's the standard forward target for offtopic chat *everywhere*
<marienz> and the only active ops are channel staff, and frankly we have saner social channels to be social in
<marienz> err, freenode staff
<marienz> sorry, it's late
<marienz> this is a problem we've been unable to really fix
<marienz> (perhaps we should appoint non-freenode-staff ops?)
<bazhang> core dna of irc
<IdleOne> marienz: that's an idea
<marienz> qpt` is now informing other channels of my habit of raping little kids, sigh
<IdleOne> can't you just completely block the use of any nick with the letters qpt in it
<IdleOne> not that it would make them stop
<IdleOne> in fact it would make it worse
<IdleOne> never mind that idea
<marienz> heh
<marienz> yes (to all of that :)
<IdleOne> it would be seen as a badge of honor
<IdleOne> "look! I got to them so much they blocked my nick!"
<marienz> I am completely ok with people abusing me, since it means they're not abusing someone else at that time
<IdleOne> marienz: :)
<marienz> also, I prefer if people stick to predictable nicks like this one, instead of having to evade, making it that much harder for me to catch them and get rid of them for a bit
<nhandler> bazhang: Even with a cloak, the quiet on his IP address should be good. If he actually evades, we can deal with that.
<bazhang> nhandler, okay, thanks!
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !forget qtparted
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, disks is <reply> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (incog: offensive, ban-evading)
<IdleOne> klined
<marienz> siiiigh
<marienz> I'll end up with half of verizon wireless klined at this rate
<marienz> I wish he'd find himself a different hobby
<nhandler> I set a slightly narrower quiet in #ubuntu than what we have in #freenode. Hopefully, he doesn't change his nick
<IdleOne> thank you nhandler
<nhandler> IdleOne: No problem. I unset your quiet simply because he has been changing IPs for a while now
<IdleOne> yeah i figured as much, that's why i didn't bother with setting a ban
<IdleOne> I find it confusing how someone how claims so much hate for homosexuals is always asking for sexual favors
<IdleOne> s/how/who
<nhandler> A lot of trolls simply are trying to trigger a response
<IdleOne> I think there's some Freudian stuff going on with most of these trolls
<nhandler> My Psychology teacher would disagree ;)
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from randal_)
<ikonia> hello hypatia
<bazhang> * |alucard| (~kvirc@222.127.74.207) I think idoru may have miskilled him
<bazhang> aborticide seems intent on being an issue
<aborticide> bazhang: what was that for? he offered to help in french, clearly after you told the french guy to go to ubuntu-fr ?
<bazhang> aborticide, your whole attitude over the last ten minutes or so
<aborticide> what do you mean? right after you muted me a guy asked me for help as i was helping him, and another fellow said 'thanks' to me
<aborticide> okay i'll take the time-out and let things cool off, how long for?
<bazhang> someone asked something in Chinese, and you responded with "fascinating, tell us more"
<aborticide> yes, it was a friendly joke, did you miss the exclamation point?
<bazhang> sebastien asked who spoke French and you responded "moi"
<aborticide> also i said 'please tell me more'
<aborticide> not 'talk more in chinese'
<aborticide> bazhang: that was before you told him to go to #ubuntu-fr, clearly my intention was not the same as his
<bazhang> being overly aggressive with others such as ectospasm
<aborticide> overly aggressive? what?!
<bazhang> this is not the first instance of such behavior either.
<aborticide> ah i'm sorry, i will not violently verbally mutilate him with such statements as 'this is an english channel'
<aborticide> just let me know if its a permanent timeout, so i don't waste your resources and my resources attempting to rejoin in the future
<bazhang> very few perma-mutes/bans etc.
<bazhang> please have a read of the code of conduct and the guidelines
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aborticide> nay, i'm familiar with them
<aborticide> you're being overly aggressive with me
<aborticide> implying i'm out of control, implying i don't know the code of conduct, implying the code of conduct and guidelines are too separate things. you're undermining me
<bazhang> you were simply muted to discuss this. not kicked nor banned.
<aborticide> are you aware you're being passive-agressive when i have to ask you for the third time, how long is the time-out?
<bazhang> aborticide, normally a user would simply agree to read the code of conduct and guidelines and we could move forward.
<aborticide> clearly, i'm wasting my time, isn't it so?
<bazhang> not agreeing to read the code of conduct or guidelines, nor alter your behavior in #ubuntu ?
<aborticide> you're changing the subject now
<bazhang> that's what will get the mute lifted.
<aborticide> i'm not trying to change your mind, i want you to clarify that's all
<bazhang> I thought I did.
<aborticide> nay , this is the fourth time i'm asking you, how long is the time-out for?
<bazhang> aborticide, no set limit, as you have not done the necessary things to move this forward.
<aborticide> time-out's are not measured in if's and but's
<aborticide> i'm not capable of providing you with whatever it is you seek, it's not defined
<bazhang> should you wish to do those three things, then we can move forward.
<bazhang> read the code of conduct. read the guidelines. take a much less argumentative / aggressive approach to other users in #ubuntu
<aborticide> okay it is done, i'm ready to move forward
<aborticide> i was reading over it all in the side bar
<bazhang> so you know why you were muted then?
<aborticide> yes
<bazhang> aborticide, and that reason was ?
<aborticide> because i was overly aggressive and abusive, and it was not funny at all
<aborticide> i have learned that i should take a more liberal approach to the rules
<aborticide> such as not harassing and verbally forcing people to reconsider their last statements
<aborticide> it was wrong and i dearly apologize, if not from the point of compassion, but from the point of resource management
<bazhang> not quite sure by what you mean by "liberal approach to the rules"
<aborticide> i have issues in controlling myself when the opportunity presents itself, but i am merely human
<aborticide> i try my best to progress, mentally, as humans, but also as machines (the state of mind of), when performing repetitive tasks in machine form
<aborticide> i'd also like to apologise on behalf of zteam and sunit of #ubuntu, for misleading them into thinking i would be able to provide them with uninterrupted support
<aborticide> it was wrong and vile
<bazhang> aborticide, you seem to be sarcastic here
<aborticide> nay, i am quite sincere, since nothing is clearly not exagerated
<bazhang> okay well perhaps we can revisit this in 24 hours time.
<aborticide> perhaps i can provide some contrast by giving an example of sarcasm; "i guess my nickname would have hinted at more positive things"
<aborticide> do you see the difference? how can i assist my case?
<bazhang> aborticide, please feel free to re-join here in 24 hours time and we can visit this again.
<aborticide> in closing i'd like to thank you for answering my question, finally. i have learned that i am able to become a catalyst, even in the most nerve-racking of situations
<aborticide> brb getting macaronies
<aborticide> back, they were some leftovers
<bazhang> aborticide, okay well lets visit this again in 24 hours, feel free to re-join here and discuss again.
<aborticide> i have given it my utmost best in being as detailed as possible, in hope of doing a monte-carlo approach to getting myself out of this predicament. i have failed and do not see any hope in returning, as 100% is the most i can give
<aborticide> i just thought of another example of sarcasm, would you like to hear it?
<aborticide> i'll assume yes, since it is quite hilarious and conveys a positive vibe, which i hope we can both enjoy:
<aborticide> http://www.flickr.com/photos/passiveaggressive/4443887659/
<bazhang> aborticide, please re-join here in 24 hours to discuss.
<Seeker`> aborticide: please don't idle in here
<Jordan_U> silver__ is trolling in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> aborticide: please don't idle here
<Seeker`> !ops | aborticide
<ubottu> aborticide: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (aborticide)
<Tm_T> ....ops call while I was already on it <3
<Seeker`> :)
<Seeker`> don't say that
<Seeker`> just claim you have lightning fast ninja reactions
<Tm_T> Seeker`: I feel that the ops cal was unnecessary considering nothing was going on here
<Seeker`> well, it needed an op to do it, and its a good way of getting hold of an op. I assumed that no ops were actually looking at the channel, or they'd have said something or done something in the 90 minutes before my ops call
<bazhang> I considered the matter closed and saw no reason to continue
<Tm_T> he wasn't an any issue currently, so it could've waited, but ok this way too I guess
<bazhang> * [dddddfdf] (~petr@90.155.218.137): petr User  in #kubuntu
<bazhang> <dddddfdf> waffen ss
<ikonia> not him again
<bazhang> yep multiple bans on that user iirc
<ikonia> where is he now ?
<ikonia> kubuntu
<Tm_T> I removed him
<ikonia> so I see
<ubottu> In ubottu, pksadiq said: !test is <reply> testing ....
<flyguy> hi
<flyguy> can you guys help me get unbanned from #ubuntu
<IdleOne> give me a minute flyguy to see what is up
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<IdleOne> flyguy seems you were banned for something offtopic and sexual in nature
<flyguy> no
<flyguy> not me
<IdleOne> yes you
<flyguy> maybe someone else caused it
<flyguy> i just barely got here
<IdleOne> it was on Sep 27
<IdleOne> 2010-09-27T19:31:58 <flyguy> anyone want to have netsex?
<IdleOne> 2010-09-27T19:32:12 *** flyguy (flyguy!flyguy@pool-98-112-79-86.lsanca.fios.verizon.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by Pici (flyguy))
<IdleOne> exact same ip
<flyguy> i will be good
<flyguy> please unabn me
<flyguy> please
<IdleOne> flyguy going to send you a couple of links I would like you to read ok
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ikonia> flyguy: was that you who made those comments, yes/no ?
<flyguy> no
<IdleOne> the channel logs say different flyguy
<ikonia> flyguy: who was it ?
<IdleOne> flyguy could you please answer ikonia
<flyguy> why would I know?
<ikonia> flyguy: because it is using your username and network
<ikonia> flyguy: things go a lot easier if you tell the truth
<ikonia> flyguy: considering your "new" you know how to get into #ubuntu-devel which suggests you've been around the ubuntu channels before
<flyguy> i have mental illness problems
<flyguy> i do not want to cause harm t5o anyone
<ikonia> flyguy: your illness has no bearing on what goes on here
<ikonia> flyguy: I'm asking simple questions
<flyguy> i was insane at the time of the incident
<flyguy> what do you expect of me?
<ikonia> oh so it was you
<ikonia> ok - well your not insane now, you're just telling lies
<flyguy> who is who, whaty?
<ikonia> flyguy: the ban won't be lifted at this time, your welcome to come back at a later date when you feel you can tell the truth
<flyguy> is there an alternative channel rather than #ubuntu whereas I am apparently banned?
<ikonia> flyguy: we are not a yellow pages of irc channels, please view freenode.net about how to use the network
<flyguy> how do i go about doing that?
<ikonia> flyguy: open a browser, and visit http://www.freenode.net
<flyguy> okay thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> bye
<IdleOne> flyguy Please part this channel. There is a no idle rule in here. thank you
<ubottu> In ubottu, sresu said: <-> zonac is now known as sergiogc
<sresu> Sorry that was not edit request
<IdleOne> no worries sresu
<sresu> Typo.
<sresu> Yeah :)
<tonyyarusso> Botmasters, this isn't correct:  13:56:34 < ubottu> 'dapper' is not a valid distribution:
<flyguy> hi
<flyguy> can you guys please unban me from #ubuntu
<flyguy> please, i am a good person who will do good
<ubottu> hypatia called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Seeker`> flyguy: please don't idle in here
<ikonia> flyguy: youwhere told the ban will not be removed
<Seeker`> ikonia: I would call an op to remove him
<Seeker`> but Tm  _ T said I shouldn't do that earlier
<ikonia> Seeker`: he'll time out shortly based on his recent connections
<Seeker`> ikonia: well, he has been here for over an hour now
<ikonia> I didn't notice him come back, or I'd have spoke to him sooner
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> why do floodbots keep setting ban fowards to #u-proxy-users
<flyguy> hi
<flyguy> could you guys please unban me from #ubuntu. I promise to be good and not mess up
#ubuntu-ops 2010-10-31
<rww> Hola. The bug mentioned in /topic #ubuntu+1 was fixed a few days ago, so it can be removed from /topic now.
<Flannel> rww: 665471?
<rww> Flannel: yes
<rww> thanks
<c1887e21> hello
<c1887e21> Why I can't talk on #Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> c1887e21: are you getting any error messages?
<c1887e21> [01:19] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<Seeker`> @bansearch c1887e21
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@gateway/web/* by jussi in #ubuntu on Oct 04 2010 14:37:31 (ID: 29047)
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@gateway/web/* by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Oct 16 2010 19:44:34 (ID: 34144)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users by ikonia in #ubuntu on Aug 11 2010 22:50:51 (ID: 31338)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users by ikonia in #ubuntu on Aug 11 2010 22:50:52 (ID: 31339)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users by Pici in #ubuntu on Aug 20 2010 18:01:04 (ID: 31395)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users by IdleOne in #ubuntu on Oct 02 2010 15:14:11 (ID: 31763)
<c1887e21> weird
<Seeker`> nope
<tsimpson> there is a ban on *!*@193-136-126-33.pub.fct.unl.pt
<c1887e21> it means i cant chat=
<tsimpson> c1887e21: try leaving and rejoining #ubuntu now
<c1887e21> thanks!
<tsimpson> no problem
<IdleOne> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> c1887e21: if there's nothing else, you should leave this channel now
<c1887e21> ok tks !
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (44))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (50))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (50))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (57))
<equus> has anyone noticed what is going on in #ubuntu-unregged
<marienz> thanks, now I did
<equus> great thanks
<IdleOne> marienz: seems the bots are a little lagged
<IdleOne> like 8-10 minutes or so
<marienz> I know
<marienz> that I can't help with
<flyguy> Hi, can you guys please unban me from #ubuntu? I will behave and I have learned my lesson. I also have new medication to help me this
<flyguy> hi
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> This apparently was Pici's, two and a half days ago.
 * tonyyarusso reads
<tonyyarusso> oh, heh
<tonyyarusso> flyguy: I'm glad you're wanting to be cooperative about this - that's a great start.  However, I think with this one I'm more comfortable leaving it up to the operator who set the ban for the time being.  Did he give you any indication of a time frame previously?
<flyguy> I don't recall anything
<flyguy> =(
<tonyyarusso> Okay.  Well, looking in my logs it looks like other people talked to you previously, so perhaps now that I've highlighted Pici (twice) he'll be able to contact you with some kind of update when he has a chance (probably asleep atm).
<flyguy> okay
<flyguy> good deal
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Kalidarn)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Seipher)
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Jordan_U> shuvam in #ubuntu
<ikonia> looking
<ikonia> Jordan_U: looks sorted
<ubottu> psycho_oreos called the ops in #ubuntu (dobak trolling/swearing/flooding)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pluhngz)
<Seeker`> any idea who/wat transitlogger is?
<transitlogger> Seeker`: whois knows :P
<Seeker`> just wondering why someone/something with the name "logger" is sitting in the channel
<Tm_T> Seeker`: same reason as with us all
<Seeker`> Tm_T: huh?
<IdleOne> transitlogger: I am guessing they have +o in one of the core channels and the nick is just a nick
<IdleOne> hello Marcus_Jah
<IdleOne> How can we help you?
<Marcus_Jah> any operator ?
<Marcus_Jah> me banned for #ubuntu-es for a operator without justification
<Marcus_Jah> because my ip is dynamic
<Marcus_Jah> y he said
<Marcus_Jah> that
<Marcus_Jah> i am another person
<Marcus_Jah> you can remove the ban? please :D
<IdleOne> Marcus_Jah: for #ubuntu-es you can ask in #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> Marcus_Jah: There is nothing we can do, sorry.
<IdleOne> Marcus_Jah: the ops in #ubuntu-es-ops said that they already spoke to you.
<IdleOne> !idle > Marcus_Jah
<ubottu> Marcus_Jah, please see my private message
<Tm_T> Marcus_Jah: if you have no further issues to discuss here, I would kindly ask you to part
<Mamarok> @btlogin
<elkybirthday> why is it that http://pastebin.com/jbf3RhBt seems so familiar right now?
<Seeker`> :D
<nhandler> Seeker`, Tm_T, IdleOne: As /whois will show, transitlogger is simply apachelogger
<Seeker`> who is apachelogger?
<ikonia> kubuntu dev
<ikonia> it's just his nick
<ikonia> nothing to do with logging, he does have a bot though, I forget it's name
<ikonia> something to do with analysing traffic and reading patterns
<maco> kubotu
<ikonia> no, there is a different one
<maco> oh?
<ikonia> (unless he's changed it's name)
<maco> he waas udslogger all last week
<elkybirthday> maco, o hai, the crocs didn't eated you?
<maco> i assume transitlogger is a reference to airplanes
<ikonia> probably
<maco> elkybirthday: no, we didnt even see any. jussi was a sad panda about that.
<elkybirthday> Aww
<maco> the kayak-renting-lady's neighbor tried to tell the guys it was because it was too cold out now for the gators and youd have to come when its hot to see them
<maco> and they were going "it's bloody 30 degrees out!"
<elkybirthday> lol
<olskolirc> smooches all around :-)
<olskolirc> can i get unbanned please?
<olskolirc> its been forever and i promised id be a good girl
<Tm_T> nhandler: thanks, I was already well aware though (:
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<Pici> bleh
<ikonia> I still don't understand why the floodbots are setting ban forward to -proxy-users
<Pici> Because its doing its own open proxy checking separate of what freenode does.
<ikonia> that's got to be stopped/got under control, that's filling bans a fair bit
<ikonia> or it needs to be worked on with freenode
<ikonia> plus it's picking up some false positives
<Pici> Its not added that many bans.
<ikonia> because I'm clearing them daily
<ikonia> sometimes more than once daily
<ikonia> (or at least that's part of wy)
<ikonia> why
<elkybirthday> and we still run out of banspace nearly daily
<ikonia> pici has an agenda item that may resolve that
<elkybirthday> cool
<Pici> that people won't be happy with ;)
<ikonia> agreed, me included
<ikonia> but it doesn't hurt to talk it out
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Evi1Coder appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<ikonia> good old idory
<jpds> Who.
<ikonia> idoru
<maco> the killbot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (BANLIST FULL, REMOVE SOME BANS)
<nhandler> As a note, since I forgot to mention it in the meeting, there is 1 week remaining to submit nominations for the IRC Council. If you are interested, please send in your nominations asap
<Pici> What do you want me to say? I don't want to discuss thiss w/o Jussi present and he isnt here.
<Seeker`> I just don't see why jussi has to be there. He just wants to add more complexity to a broken system; If he doesn't turn up to a meeting that has been scheduled for a while to defend silly ideas I can't say it will be much of a loss to the IRC team
<Seeker`> In the hours I've spent discussing it with people that seem to support the idea, I've only seen one real argument for having seperate "core ops", and that is fatally flawed
<Pici> Seeker`: The fact of the matter is that it isn't the content of the issue that is at fault here.  I merely wish to make sure that all interested parties are present before addressing it.
<Seeker`> Pici: I'm just fed up because I neglected other things to come to a meeting which was essentially pointless from my perspective
<Pici> Seeker`: I'm sorry thats how things turned out.
<Seeker`> message sent to mailing list regarding core-ops meeting
<topyli> Seeker`: please try and add meaningful items to the agenda next time
<topyli> i can probably make the meeting next week if it happens
<Seeker`> topyli: I feel there is a general discussion to be had wrt why this all has to be more complicated than "ops ban bad people, the ircc recruits more ops, listens to appeals"
<topyli> as for council members' presence at the meeting, they were unfortunately unable to reschedule the UDS
<Seeker`> well, some of the people at UDS made it ;)
<topyli> some people live on the same continent :)
<topyli> (i believe jus-si is airborn now)
<Seeker`> elkybirthday lives on the same continent as florida now?
<elkybirthday> Seeker`, temporarily
<elkybirthday> Seeker`, well, for one week from now
<Seeker`> not the best definition of "living"; must closer to "on holiday" :P
<elkybirthday> first actual holiday since forever really
<Seeker`> gz :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !unity =~ s$for more information$and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information$
<guntbert> hi, do you regard the nick <ubuntu_wtf> ok?
<Flannel> guntbert: go ahead and ask him to change it
<Flannel> guntbert: privately, that is.
<guntbert> Flannel: ok, good idea, thx
<jpds> And #ubuntu-motu is going downhill.
<jpds> ...fast.
<tonyyarusso> how so?
<jpds> tonyyarusso: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/31/%23ubuntu-motu.html#t19:40
<tonyyarusso> jpds: well, you have access there, so why not move the badness out of the channel?
<jpds> Might not go down well, if I remove a MOTU from the channel
<tonyyarusso> well you start by asking them to take the bickering elsewhere to stay on topic.  If they don't do that than things can progress as they would in any other channel.
<tonyyarusso> We don't refuse to remove Ubuntu members from #ubuntu if they aren't behaving appropriately.  I don't see why it would be any different.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: If it's in the namespace, it follows the CoC, period.  If someone has a problem with that, it can be dealt with a meeting later, but shouldn't inhibit enforcement of our community's guidelines.  Nobody is exempt from the Code of Conduct.
<jpds> Apparently the IRCC have been sent a message about him.
<jpds> !ircc | yo ^
<ubottu> yo ^: The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<tonyyarusso> that doesn't do what you think it does, clearly :P
<jpds> Yep.
<IdleOne> olskolirc:  I have removed your ban. I hope we won't be having any more issues. Please keep in mind the !guidelines and the !codeofcontact.
<Pici> Can someone suggest to MetaPhaze in -ot that he should be asking his support questions in #ubuntu
<Pici> Hes already in there, but doesn't like the answers that I'm giving him.
<IdleOne> so who is going to talk to robinetd about his quit message?
<IdleOne> He doesn't respond well to me given our history
<Pici> Great.  Panarchy in #freenode
<Pici> Sorry Flannel, I should have done that.
<Pici> Got distracted by other stuff.
<Flannel> Pici: No worries
<IdleOne> Flannel: thank you.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-24
<pangolin> PerfM: any reason for idling in here?
<PerfM> I wanted to see how long I could last b4 someone told me to gtfo
<PerfM> I did pretty good today huh!
<pangolin> 39 minutes. Now please /part :)
<PerfM> 39 mins?!
<PerfM> Thats sooo good!
<PerfM> pangolin, just pretend I'm not here
<pangolin> PerfM: you know I can;t do that.
<pangolin> can't*
<pangolin> PerfM: I feel I should let you know that every time you join here for no good reason that 3 month time period starts over.
<PerfM> pangolin, thats so cute
<pangolin> I try
<PerfM> I'm really okay with that
<PerfM> I'd rather be a staffer anyways, so much cooler and all~
<pangolin> So, you think you could make this easy on me and /part without a fight?
<PerfM> pangolin, fight with my bff!? Never
<PerfM> pangolin, but if worse came to worse, are you trying to tell me that you would kick me out?
<pangolin> rules apply equally to bffs
<PerfM> <3 broken
<en1gmaa> hey guys can someone explain to me what is going on with the ops. i think it is because of yesterday when i got warned for talking OT and then i came in here and told the story and i think it was concluded i was not actually OT...so first time i go OT like a min ago
<en1gmaa> i get "how many times we have to warn you"?
<en1gmaa> what is going on
<pangolin> what is going on is you got warned yesterday and came back today and were offtopic again
<en1gmaa> i got warned and it was founded that i should not have been
<en1gmaa> i was OT
<en1gmaa> i mean On Topic
<pangolin> Unity sucks! WE GET IT. we don't need you blogging about it in #ubuntu it is not the place for it.
<en1gmaa> if you are going to quote me i do not mind
<en1gmaa> but please quote me
<pangolin> now. I am in a bad mood so I am going to step away but please read the !guidelines and if you have any questions feel free to ask in here and someone will answer them. Good night.
<en1gmaa> i "responded" to some guy saying unity sucks by doing "unity sucks +1"
<en1gmaa> ok but you guys are laying for me
<en1gmaa> "how many times we got to warn you" the one time i was warned i was right
<en1gmaa> i will be more carefull i didnt realize how strict it is
<en1gmaa> i was OT this time i agree
<en1gmaa> my bad. sorry
 * Jordan_U notes not to try to try to op by phone
<tonyyarusso> lol - what the heck is !ot | /abr, Jordan_U?  :P
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: I didn't realize that !ot was already on the line since it was off the screen on my phone.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, Linuxephus said: ubottu: That is very evident. And by whose definition were those "silly words mispelled", yours or mine?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from crimscx)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jon______ said: ubottu: thanks, err is the 64bit one under amd64? and which do you recommend i get?
<Myrtti> I had to lol
<Myrtti> someone had suggested in the community survey the age old "let's split up #ubuntu bcoz iz too crowded" trick
<ubottu> In ubottu, Laney said: !learn dmb is The Developer Membership Board handles applications for new developer privileges. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess for more details.
<Pici> !dmb
<ubottu> In ubottu, Laney said: !learn dmb is The Developer Membership Board handles applications for new developer privileges. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess for more details. For DMB attention, try !dmb-ping.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Laney said: !dmb-ping is bdrung, cody-somerville, persia, Laney, micahg, geser, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<Pici> !dmb is <reply> The Developer Membership Board handles applications for new developer privileges. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess for more details. For DMB attention, try !dmb-ping.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !dmb-ping is <reply> bdrung, cody-somerville, persia, Laney, micahg, geser, tumbleweed, stgraber: DMB ping
<Pici> "omniirc"
<genii-around> h00k: The waxrose_/Fuchs/robinetd thing was starting to remind me for some reason of the old Abbot and Costello skit ....
<h00k> genii-around: If you throw the ball to first base, who gets it?
<h00k> Naturally!
<genii-around> Heh
<PerfM> pangolin, did you get my dedication describing how much I adore our friendship?
<elky> PerfM, please stop this.
<PerfM> lol
<PerfM> I'm sorry -_-
<PerfM> elky, I can dedicate things to you too
<elky> I'd much rather you just left us alone.
<PerfM> But I love you guys <3
<PerfM> well, actually, I've never talked to half of you
<PerfM> but I'm sure if you let me, I would <3 you
<PerfM> fien fien fien
<LjL> laughing and rolling eyes at the same time
<pangolin> ftr I did see the dedication and it was heart warming.
<elky> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-25
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, maco said: ubottu: no !purekde is <reply> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<maco> the wiki page is not kept up to date with psychocats. it's 2 years behind. no reason to bother linking to it when the actual source is correct and updated
<pangolin> !purekde is <reply> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<ubottu> But purekde already means something else!
<pangolin> !no purekde is <reply> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> until someone decides to update the wiki
<maco> id rather delete the wiki page
<maco> there is no point in trying to keep the pages in sync
<pangolin> I think the idea was to have factoids link to more "official" pages
<maco> so make the wiki page a link to psychocats?
<pangolin> that is a good idea too
<maco> This is a landing page. The data you want is available from <link>
<maco> probably annoying too though
<pangolin> can't it redirect automagically
<pangolin> ?
<maco> if we had html or javascript... but i dont think it can redirect to anything other than other wiki pages
<pangolin> linking to psychocats is fine by me.
<maco> erm not normal html...the thing in <head> where you can redirect. i forget what its called
<maco> a meta tag maybe
<maco> but we cant edit the head anyway
<Flannel> We've had psychocats links forever, they stay up to date, give a pretty balanced view, and give caveats (* acccurate as of the last time someone took the time to look)
<pangolin> for what it is worth psychocats has never failed me when I have needed to to a pure*de cleanup
<Flannel> Originally there were a few 'bad' pages, but the author was fairly receptive to criticism
<ubottu> attar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fargo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<jrib> I have to leave in a bit, but someone should keep an eye out for more ban evasion from fuzzylogic
<Pici> I'll try, but no promises.
<Pici> !helpersnack | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mneptok> ubottu !c is for cookie! that's good enough for me!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubottu !c is for cookie! that's good enough for me!
<mneptok> (C is also for escaping lower level languages, but cookie monsters always use ASM, so ...)
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> at this point the discussion at #ubuntu reaches my break point
 * mneptok is still 2 inputlines away from that point
<mneptok> oh! i have to go uncover and wake pet birds! i get to bail, GUILT-FREE!
 * mneptok tootles off
<genii-around> It sucks that now the cookie monster can't just go crazy with the cookie-eating. They had to get responsible and make cookies a "sometimes snack". Watching him eat broccoli or so just isn't the same
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pikaciu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pikaciu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pikaciu appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<guntbert> hi, after some talk with ikonia we both agreed that !java could use a better/different wording, after some thinking I found something I like better
<guntbert> no !java is To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<LjL> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<LjL> guntbert: is help.ubuntu.com up to date there now? i think that other page was put there because it was a bit crap
<genii-around> And of course it's not even in the repos at all anymore so the current factoid is useless
<guntbert> genii-around: it is not in the partner repos any more?
<genii-around> Nope
<LjL> uh, so people are just not supposed to use Java anymore, instead go with one of the half-working third-party implementations... or what?
<guntbert> LjL: I'm not *that* sure about up-to-datedness
<guntbert> but it mentions lucid...
<LjL> it's all a bit sad. the wiki, the repos... :\
<LjL> oh well
<LjL> !no java is <reply> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no java is <reply> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
 * Pici elects LjL as wiki champion
<LjL> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> !no java is <reply> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<genii-around>  There is a sun java for 11.10 in a PPA
<Pici> That doesn't sound legal.
<Pici> 16:16:17 <axisys> how do I install sun java ?
<guntbert> LjL: thx - I'll  be on my way again :)
<LjL> Pici: i have worked on the wiki a bit before, but honestly i guess the thing is that once it becomes very outdated (and for some reason it has become so), few people will even bother trying to fix it
<LjL> i'm hardly going to overhaul a wiki that's all about Lucid and earlier myself
<LjL> guntbert: yeah i know, it's not been changed. bot hates me :(
<guntbert> back again - LjL your edit didn't take it seems
<LjL> try now
<guntbert> :)
<guntbert> well done - bye
<topyli> i'm pretty sure i have sun java, from the canonical partner repo
<genii-around> topyli: Sure it's not openjdk-7-jre from universe instead?
<topyli> i'm pretty sure it's sun java. let me check
<topyli> yes sun-java6 packages
<genii-around> topyli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719192/
<topyli> genii-around: i don't know. maybe you don't have the canonical partner repo enabled
 * topyli tries to look again
<genii-around> topyli: See lines 25,32,33...
<topyli> archive.canonical.com - is that supposed to be it?
<genii-around> Yup
<genii-around> You likely have the remnants from when you installed on 10.04 or so
<topyli> i don't know what's going on then. i certainly got mine from there, i didn't go to oracle
<topyli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719205/
<Myrtti> ooer
<topyli> i don't otherwise even care, but i happen to be a customer of a very stupid bank which has hanged itself into sun's stupid java
<ikonia> it's a major issue for one of my clients who's application is only certified with Sun java
<topyli> ikonia: that's the case with my bank too. they just won't work with icedtea
<ikonia> topyli: this is a major telephony infrastructure provider, it was looking at bundling a linux workstation as part of it's managment tools install.
<topyli> well, sun java is available. it's just an annoyance, shouldn't stop you
<Pici> s/sun/oracle/
<topyli> Pici: the java is still called sun java :)
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> topyli: well, it will stop ubuntu being an option (there where other issues too, but this is a show stopper)
<ikonia> it's called Oracle java now
<topyli> oh
<ikonia> sad
<topyli> the ubuntu package is still called sun-java*
<ikonia> the little java man logo is dead
<topyli> boo
<ikonia> my heart is broken, the Sun logo was one of the best, the java man logo was fun, now it's just the cup of coffee or the oracle logo
<topyli> i've never even cared much about java, in fact i've struggled with enough java apps which were terrible
<topyli> but it's still sad to see it go like this
<ikonia> heart breaking
<topyli> sun's destiny as a whole is very sad
<topyli> it's like a classic "rise and fall" story
<topyli> not so many years ago, i was working on my university's sun workstations (and some irix ones too, for that matter). they were awesome. no more awesome unix workstations for topyli
<topyli> just linux pc's
<topyli> heh. i was no CS student or anything of course, i studied history. but i used to go to their computers and surf the web, and see how they work
<topyli> we humanists just had dos and later win95 pc's.
<topyli> at least dos worked, win95 taught me to save my documents often
<topyli> bah, this is not a good channel for my nostalgia anyway. sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-26
<jrib> "your a fucking retard" brilliant
<ikonia> he's got a point
<ikonia> it's not like I'm say here on a perfectly stable Linux system while he's having a nightmare
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> I sit and think sometimes about the dichotomy of family-friendly and then helping someone set up their webcam to see their girlfriends boobies.
<pangolin> heh
<pangolin> so many not family friendly jokes came to mind
 * genii-around nibbles on pangolin
<h00k> Pici: liamchat99 looks like a possible troll, from looking at /lastlog
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from liamchat99)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ac3xx appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ac3xx appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ac3xx appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> qwertyoruiop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> jrib: he was quieted earlier and also the same person that h00k was talking about above.
<jrib> oh
<Pici> well, not quieted under that ip/name, but had the same ident
<jrib> maybe a ban on *.qwertyoruiop.com is appropriate
<Pici> fixed
<Pici> yeah
<jrib> I'll remove my recent one
<Pici> I did
<jrib> oh
<h00k> this may be fun :/
<Pici> yep
<ubottu> t_h_e_g_a_m_e called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> bah
<Pici> I'm not cleaning up these bans now
<Myrtti> I wouldn't either
<ubottu> kitchen_bl00d_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pangolin> why not ban *!*@*.qwertyoruiop.com
 * h00k sighs
<Pici> I did
<pangolin> oh, not in there so i didn't see
<h00k> kitchen_bl00d?
<Pici> #ubuntu is busy today
<Pici> 3 different answers.
<h00k> same thing.
<h00k> kitchen_bl00d
<h00k> wow, it is.
<h00k> my /at fails
<Pici> now I need to go to some meeting, sorry.
<h00k> I do as well :.
<h00k> Okay, I'm out.
<_qwertyoruiop_> sorry brahs, was just kidding with that !ops thing earlier, ac3xx asked me to do that on another net, and when I got banned I was mad ;)
<_qwertyoruiop_> but I actually planned to stay there w/o trolling
<Myrtti> well from my point of view you've pretty much ruined your chances for that for some time
<_qwertyoruiop_> k
<Myrtti> I really don't feel like lifting any bans
<_qwertyoruiop_> Myrtti: I can just change IP ;)
<_qwertyoruiop_> I have a bunch of free IPs ;)
<_qwertyoruiop_> just kidding by the way
<_qwertyoruiop_> and k, i'll just live in my own irc network :)
<_qwertyoruiop_> cyah
<henux> meh
<Pici> k
<h00k> huh
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<funkyHat> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Carri0n)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-27
<ubuntu-is-stupid> Why am i banned in #ubuntu channel
<pangolin> give me a minute to figure it out please
<pangolin> Windows-fan: just waiting for our ban tracker to load up. might be a couple minutes
<Windows-fan> okay.
<pangolin> Ok, so it looks like you were being disruptive to the channel and talking about how you had released  linux viruses
<pangolin> you can see how that is not acceptable behaviour in a support channel
<pangolin> does that ring a bell?
<Windows-fan> Hey wait... I don't remember that...
<pangolin> you were using the nick Microsoft__
<Windows-fan> I still don't remember that.
<pangolin> ok
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> Can you please have a read of the channel guidelines and if you agree to follow them I will be willing to remove the ban
<Windows-fan> I will follow the rules of the chat. :-)
<pangolin> Great. Also know that if we have further issues it will be a lot more difficult to get the ban removed. Just give me a minute to remove the ban.
<pangolin> Please join #ubuntu and part this channel. have a good night.
<Windows-fan> ok.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (zyltoid_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Madpilot> hmm, someone remind me of the syntax for telling the bot that !newtell is an alias of !existingtell pls?
<Flannel> Madpilot: !newtell is <alias>oldtell
<Madpilot> thanks
<Madpilot> !disunited
<ubottu> disunited is notunity
<Madpilot> silly bot. literal mode must be enabled in this channel
<Madpilot> ah, crap. nevermind. am screwing up
<grendal-prime> hey
<grendal-prime> i have question about general communication in the event of a possible catastrophe
<ikonia> what ?
<grendal-prime> say for instance that there was an earthquake in my area and i was loged into an irc channel and asked..."did anyone else in this region feel an earthquake right now?"
<Jordan_U> ikonia: For background see the recent scrollback in #ubuntu and this PM session http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720431/ .
<ikonia> ok - so just totally time wasting nonsense then
<ikonia> grendal-prime: unless you have something that is ubuntu related to discuss with us, please leave the channel.
<grendal-prime> right
<Madpilot> if your building is falling over in an earthquake, pausing to alert IRC might be counterproductive.
<Madpilot> If it's not falling over, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> grendal-prime: anything ubuntu releated you need from us, yes or no please
<grendal-prime> amazing
<grendal-prime> nope
<grendal-prime> im done
<ikonia> grendal-prime: yes or no please
<ikonia> grendal-prime: ok, then please leave the channel
<grendal-prime> ill just talk to someone else..thanks
<popey> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq26f7fmeY1qar51jo1_500.jpg feels appropriate
<ikonia> popey: I quite like your method of communicating through appropriate images
<popey> ikonia: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lj789tuyRG1qdsx3do1_500.jpg
<ikonia> bravo
<Madpilot> popey, that first one is awesome
<Madpilot> anyway, must sleep. later all.
<elky> http://i.minus.com/ibjQq0ZoGh6OU1.png
<grendal-prime> http://www.kcra.com/news/29599742/detail.html
<grendal-prime> one question i asked
<ikonia> grendal-prime: why ar eyou posting this ?
<grendal-prime> i just got baned
<ikonia> grendal-prime: yes,
<ikonia> what has this post got to do with that ?
<grendal-prime> why was i banned?
<ikonia> grendal-prime: why where you complaining people where offtopic ?
<grendal-prime> in fact you banned me
<ikonia> grendal-prime: why where you complaining people where offtopic ?
<grendal-prime> you have to admit it was off topic
<ikonia> grendal-prime: why where you complaining people where offtopic ?
<grendal-prime> for the same reason i was focused on for being off topic
<ikonia> grendal-prime: who did you think was being offtopic ?
<grendal-prime> <kriss_> I got like 1000 windows users who cant pick their noses without help
<ikonia> ok - so that guy makes one comment in the middle of a support discussion (if you scroll up he was actually getting a conversation) and you start complaining that the ops aren't dealing with it
<grendal-prime> if i cant tell someone..dude that is off topic without getting banned?
<ikonia> but you started complaining
<grendal-prime> i got banned for that?
<ikonia> you totally can
<ikonia> "where are the ops".....
<ikonia> it wasn't exactly a massive issue, you could just ask him to stop
<grendal-prime> i dide
<grendal-prime> did
<ikonia> 8:44 < grendal-prime> where are the ops for that stuff?
<ikonia> really ?
<grendal-prime> i asked?
<grendal-prime> and i get banned for asking?
<ikonia> come on
<grendal-prime> you come on..
<ikonia> you got told off for being offtopic with your earthquake stuff
<ikonia> so now you're trying to find someone to be offtopic so you can complain the ops aren't dealing with it
<grendal-prime> i asked if anyone felt an earthquake...and i got pointed to off topic..a possible catastrophy...
<ikonia> you didn't ask
<ikonia> you had a 20 line discussion about it
<grendal-prime> and you are going to just flat out ban me for askin?
<ikonia> and lets be real, you where talking utter nosense about getting the FCC invovled etc etc
<grendal-prime> im not
<ikonia> no, not at all, I was in the middle of sending you a private message before you joined here
<grendal-prime> talking utter nonsence
<grendal-prime> what?
<grendal-prime> it never got sent
<ikonia> no, because I started talking to you in here
<grendal-prime> you told me to leave
<grendal-prime> i did
<ikonia> apologies, I'm confusing things for you mixing two conversations
<ikonia> I'll try to clarify
<grendal-prime> i mixed NO conversations
<grendal-prime> please do
<ikonia> no, I'm mixing conversations confusing the issue, I'll try to be clear. It's my fault.
<grendal-prime> good start
<ikonia> grendal-prime: you where asked to stop talking about earthquakes in #ubuntu, the channel's topic is ubuntu support discussion. That seems to be resolved and everyone is happy
<grendal-prime> and i stoped
<ikonia> a person made a needless comment about picking his nose, which I agree was needless,
<ikonia> you appeared to be trying to make an issue out of it, questioning where the ops where
<grendal-prime> i did go into private channel with the opp
<ikonia> I muted you in the channel, to send you a pm to ask you to calm down, it's not a big deal and explain how you can help self regulate the channel
<grendal-prime> i asked him for clarity he did not give it i asked for his superior.
<ikonia> before I could finish that PM, you joined here
<grendal-prime> ok
<ikonia> does that clarify ok ?
<grendal-prime> for the most part.
<grendal-prime> now.
<ikonia> ok, the intention isn't to ban you or keep you banned
<grendal-prime> can i plead my case to you guys because this seems to me the only place to do this
<ikonia> I've only stopped you talking so I could talk to you without you getting heated in #ubuntu, I'd planned to do that in pm, but you're here now
<ikonia> there is no case to plead
<grendal-prime> we can do this private you and i i dont have a problem with that
<ikonia> I just need you to use #ubuntu for support discussion only, and if someone is being a problem, eg: making offtopic comments, you can either ask them to stop, or if it persists call the operators who are watching in the channel
<grendal-prime> well last i knew i was banned
<ikonia> no need to take anything to private
<grendal-prime> thats not exactly "good" for me
<elky> a comment about picking his nose, or a comment that he has 1000 users who he has to help who are so technically clueless that he describes this by saying they can't pick their noses?
<ikonia> that works too
<grendal-prime> agreend..also..if the world is falling apart and i say..hey is anyone else knotice this?
<ikonia> that's nothing to do wtih #ubuntu
<grendal-prime> yes it does
<ikonia> so don't post it
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> no, it doesn't
<grendal-prime> and guys..seriously..
<grendal-prime> come on...i wasnt hurting anyone by asking that
<elky> if the actual world was actually falling apart, i couldn't give a damn about an IRC channel
<ikonia> grendal-prime: you where asked to stop, instead of stopping, you argued it
<ikonia> it's not ontopic for the channel, so don't ask
<ikonia> I believe we've covered that and you are comfortable with it
<ikonia> agreed ?
<grendal-prime> excatly but..it might be nice to find out where you might be able to get a ride out of town
<ikonia> grendal-prime: ok, here is is black and white, I just want yes/no responses
<grendal-prime> dude
<ikonia> grendal-prime: do you understand that the topic of the channel is Ubuntu support discussion ONLY
<elky> grendal-prime, please stop with the strawman arguements. they're not going to get your mute lifted.
<ikonia> yes/no
<grendal-prime> if you want black and white the nose thing was no reasont ban me
<ikonia> yes/no
<grendal-prime> ok
<ikonia> Can you agree to keep to ubuntu support discussion in the channel only ?
<ikonia> yes/no
<grendal-prime> yes
<grendal-prime> although
<ikonia> no although
<ikonia> yes/no
<grendal-prime> ok ok but can i talk to you guys about this later?
<ikonia> no
<grendal-prime> ok yes no whats next
<ikonia> it's not a policy that is up for discussion
<grendal-prime> so i talk to yo about it in another channel?
<ikonia> grendal-prime: if someone is making offtopic comments in the channel, please don't try to make an issue out of it, just ask them to stop
<ikonia> comfortable with that, yes/no
<grendal-prime> sure
<grendal-prime> sorry yes
<ikonia> right, I'll remove the mute
<ikonia> ok, I've removed the mute
<grendal-prime> actually...i ..hmm rarely contribute to this thing now that i think about it...hmmm
<ikonia> you're welcome to partipcate in ubuntu support discussion in #ubuntu now
<grendal-prime> ok
<ikonia> or you're welcome to leave #ubuntu if you don't need it
<ikonia> whatever works for you
<ikonia> and now that the issue is resolved, you're also requested to leave this channel.
<grendal-prime> wow
<grendal-prime> umm sorry ok
<grendal-prime> i send my fcc emergency requirements to who?
<ikonia> that's not our problem
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<grendal-prime> yep...ok
<elky> fcc emergency requirements?
<ikonia> so he can use the channel in an emergency
<ikonia> it's the nonsense I was talking about earlier
<elky> i'm more curious as to what he means by FCC
<ikonia> I assumed he meant the USA gonverment group, FCC
<ikonia> grendal-prime: how can we help now ?
<grendal-prime> sorry i was trying to get to the ops for freenode...as it turns out the fcc says they do need to suppy some sort of channel for emergencys.  or so it seems..the are looking more into it
<grendal-prime> its not up to you guys
<ikonia> no they don't
<grendal-prime> ok
<ikonia> I'm in #freenode and just saw the conversation you had in there
<ikonia> stop telling lies and wasting time or you'll end up just getting banned
<ikonia> it's that simple
<grendal-prime> ya but not with the fccs
<ikonia> leave
<grendal-prime> okd
<bkerensa> Any ops awake?
<bkerensa> ;)
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> what's up ?
<bkerensa> there is a user being disruptive in #Ubuntu
<bkerensa> User: gorillanoananana
<elky> number 8 version?
 * elky tries to not laugh.
<bkerensa> :P
<jpds> He left.
<bkerensa> jpds: Yep just noticed :) epic morning
 * elky goes to check the moon phase
<tonyyarusso> elky: Moon face is 1% illuminated. || Moon phase: New || Next full moon is on Thursday 10 November
<elky> maybe we've started hitting the no moon issue
<elky> because that's always what you say, tonyyarusso
<jpds> ubottu should really announce the moon phases.
<ubottu> jpds: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonyyarusso> Indeed, that seems to be the recent pattern.
<elky> if werewolfs come out on full moons, what comes out for no moon?
<elky> werewolves*
<ldunn_> weretrolls
<elky> maybe vampires? didn't someone write a vampire book about new moons?
<bkerensa> ;p
<tonyyarusso> +1 if "New Moon" means a young women's magazine to you
<bkerensa> someone will soon be here to discuss earthquakes likely
<jpds> Raptures.
<bkerensa> Thunderstorms
<elky> tonyyarusso, hilariously a bi-monthly magazine according to wikipedia
<bkerensa> I'm certain there are zines for everything
<tonyyarusso> What's funny about that?
 * elky blinks at tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> oh, right
<elky> you are kidding me, right?
<tonyyarusso> 5AM - I'm excused
<jpds> Apology accepted.
<elky> it is even more ironic if the magazine was initially named as it is as a reference to menstrual cycles.
 * popey stabs jpds 
<jpds> popey: What? I left out the /
<elky> hah
<elky> yeah, he's going to start talking to you though
<jpds> Good luck with that.
<elky> uh...
 * elky points to #u
<yrg> hi
<ikonia> hello there
<yrg> you could look at mr_placid at #ubuntu please?
<ikonia> sure
<yrg> he is giving bad advice as it seems
<ikonia> yes, the scroll back isn't mega
<ikonia> yrg: I'll keep an eye on it, thanks
<yrg> thank you
<Pici> Interesting hilights this morning...
<TheEvilPhoenix> ugh, stupid ZNC
<TheEvilPhoenix> Anyways, i have a recommendation for a factoid.
<TheEvilPhoenix> something to address the use of shorthand in general
<pangolin> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<TheEvilPhoenix> pangolin:  something slightly differnet... 'ryt' is not in the db afaict
<pangolin> ryt but I think !u gets the point across
<pangolin> :)
 * TheEvilPhoenix has the insatiable urge to slap pangolin for violating the philosophy of !u
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<pangolin> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> just thought i'd ask
<pangolin> TheEvilPhoenix: you can submit a factoid /msg ubottu !foo is bar
<TheEvilPhoenix> btw, do all new factoid requests get forwarded to here, when the syntax !blah is <something> is used by a non-bot-operator ?
<pangolin> yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> i see.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, TheEvilPhoenix said: !no shorthand is Mangled English, such as 'U', 'Ur', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt', 'Ne1', or 'Bcuz', is hard for non-native English speakers to understand.  Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Amdpc said: !hindi is <alias> in
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (gonko appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<gonko> hei, what the hell?
<jussi> gonko: hi
<gonko> hi, a bot says i'm a flooder
 * jussi looks
<Pici> gonko: your excessive cursing triggered our abuse filter on our bots.
<Pici> jussi: I already took care of it.
<jussi> oh, thanks Pici
<Pici> gonko: Please mind your language in the future when you use our channels :)
<gonko> Pici, sorry, I swear that I can't say mono or banshee
<gonko> in the future :)
<gonko> but, for that little question, is there a way to solve?
<Pici> gonko: I've already unmuted you.
<gonko> ah, ok, i ask in the channell
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-28
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Unit193 said: !chanserv.py is <reply>chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<mneptok> why has by desktop backgroound gone all pixellated?
<jussi> mneptok: put on your glasses you old fart. :P
<mneptok> jussi: i assure you, they're on. i'm legally blind without them.
<jussi> mneptok: perhaps its time to go see the optometrist then?
 * mneptok wouldn't even be able to see the monitor without them
<mneptok> ophthamologist, not optometrist. my eyes are *bad*.
 * genii-around gives mneptok impromptu laser eye surgery
<topyli> today is "no it can't be a technical problem" day? :)
<mneptok> genii-around: not an option, sadly.
<mneptok> in fact, my eyes have been a constant source of real concern for the past 4 decades (i stand a good chance of losing an eye every year or two during outbreaks of a viral infection i carry). so probably the less said about them the better.
<genii-around> OK
<LjL> :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, txomon said: !capitals is Please, don't use capital letters when writting in IRC, as this would be to be shouting
<pangolin> !caps > txomon
<topyli> txomon can see the factoid, but not the !caps trigger :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from madoo)
<pangolin> topyli: true
<topyli> think an alias would be in order? i'm not sure if !capitals would be very common
<pangolin> might not be common but wouldn't hurt to have it
<mneptok> what is bobweaver smoking?
<pangolin> !caps > pangolin
<ubottu> pangolin, please see my private message
<Mamarok> Mark_ in #kubuntu seems wanting to get a kick, he sent me a PM asking me to go to hell
<Mamarok> and for some strange reason I don't seem to have op rights anymore
<Mamarok> nvm, I made a typo
<topyli> i was starting to wonder what's going on :)
<knome> revolucion?
<knome> :)
 * Tm_T hides
<topyli> sneaky revolutionaries :(
<knome> yeah, we are everywhere
<knome> (o.o)
<Tm_T> also, good night
<knome> night Tm_T
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-29
<elky> erin in #u needs to be watched
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (erin)
<bazhang> troll detected
<oCean> hey bazhang-a-long!
<bazhang> Kant was always my favorite!
<oCean> I hardly remember, read so little
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, haylo said: ubottu APTonCD sucked is there another way to do this sauerbraten-disk thing?
<tomaw> I quieted miez
#ubuntu-ops 2011-10-30
<bazhang> mrdeb got unbanned? or have I misremembered
<elky> i unbanned him after i cornered him and had a talk to him
<elky> unless he got rebanned and I don't know about it
<bazhang> okay, thanks
<bazhang> nothing harmful, just "11.10 is buggy"
<elky> considering the portion of colleagues who tried to upgrade in the past 2 weeks, im not surprised anyone is saying it.
<bazhang> <sandra_> linus, how about a fresh install of 11.04 ? I use the Super OS which is Ubuntu with multimedia extensions  etc. etc. etc.
<bazhang> yet denies it just a few minutes later
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, hi
<L1nuxRules> hi bazhang
<L1nuxRules> just saw your message?
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, you know that #ubuntu is support only, and #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat, correct?
<L1nuxRules> I didnt sorry
<L1nuxRules> I thought it was genral Ubuntu
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, yet you are +q the second time now for that very issue. after repeated warnings
<L1nuxRules> Im just sad and lonely :(
<L1nuxRules> and I love Linux
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, that has nothing to do with where you chat. #ubuntu is support only, as you have been told many many times
<L1nuxRules> I will support only then
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, this is the second instance, so I am not so confident as before
<L1nuxRules> ok give me a 2 week ban or something
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, thats not the way it works
<L1nuxRules> I promise I will behave
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, yet you just said that you did not know that #ubuntu was support only, while you have been told that very thing many many times in the past
<L1nuxRules> I know the rules last time I was very drunk and only knew when I reloaded xchat
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, then come back to discuss when you are not in that condition
<L1nuxRules> ok thanks bazhang
<L1nuxRules> see you then
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jpmh said: ubottu: I know what it is - so why is it not working
<ryanakca> jussi: Btw, Quizbuntu is missing on that page
<jussi> ryanakca: its a wiki ;) :D
<ryanakca> jussi: Alright, didn't know if there was a procedure for changing such pages :)
<jussi> ryanakca: yeah, that one is just go update it as you see an issue.
<ryanakca> Done
<jussi> ryanakca: thanks, much appreciated. btw, you coming to the IRCC meeting tonight ?
<Tm_T> it's now or when?
<Tm_T> oh right, 18 utc
<jussi> Tm_T: :D
<Tm_T> see
<Tm_T> see, I'm doing a very important work currently
<Tm_T> constructing a lego tower
<jussi> Tm_T: why are you typing here then? :P
<ryanakca> jussi: I can, it'll be my first :)
<jussi> ryanakca: great. extra insight is a good thing :)
 * ryanakca hasn't honed his reflexes enough to have made use of his op privileges yet in any way apart from changing the topic in #kubuntu
<ryanakca> jussi: Here or in -meeting?
<pangolin> -meeting
<jussi> -meeting
<ryanakca> Alright, thanks.
<escott> We have a troll in #ubuntu IMRAN if you could kick him it would be appreciated
<tonyyarusso> He quit
<tonyyarusso> or not
<jtrucks> cd 39
<jtrucks> oops
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-22
<ubottu> In ubottu, insomniac_lemon said: !Cinnamon Cinnamon is a desktop environment based on GNOME 3. It is made by the makers of Linux Mint, with the goal to make GNOME 3 feel like GNOME 2. To use Cinnamon instead of Unity, go to http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61 and choose the distro you're on and follow the directions.
<Amaranth> What? Cinnamon looks more like Novell's version of GNOME 2
<Amaranth> Or Linux Mint's version of GNOME 2, I suppose
<NUCLEARWINTER> cant understand
<NUCLEARWINTER> why to make gnome 3 to feel like gnome 2 when you could just use Mate
<Jordan_U> NUCLEARWINTER: Because Mate is based on a stack that likely won't be maintained nearly as actively as GNOME3.
<NUCLEARWINTER> what I've seen, there has been quite good development
<ubottu> josh123 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> ?
<DJones> I suspect a drive by troll/mistake
<jrib> what's up with that rolling2k guy
<IdleOne> he's a troll
<IdleOne> spams credit info
<ikonia> he's klined
<IdleOne> he'll be back.
<jrib> it's an actual person just copying and pasting; seems weird
<jrib> not sure what he gets out of it
<ikonia> it's a person
<ikonia> his next line is to offer to sell credit card details
<ikonia> hence why I ban him on site
<jrib> does he always show up as ~lol@* ?
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> that's his "of the moment"
<ubottu> In ubottu, alexis_ said: 1ubuntu is better ?
<IdleOne> yes?
<bazhang> he wants something faster than MINT 13
<IdleOne> MINT 14
<IdleOne> higher version == better
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> <Hithere> any more channels with a large audience
<bazhang> expected incoming to #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rolling2k said: !ops rolling2k is here
<rolling2k> hehe
<rolling2k> im here!
<rolling2k> :d
<rolling2k> all u fuckers out there
<rolling2k> die hard
<rolling2k> :D
<Pici> k
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-23
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Ashur)
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> bazhang: ahh enter
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I need to have a laminated ubottu factoid cheat sheet :)
<bazhang> bkerensa, yeah :)
<Jordan_U> bkerensa: When you're done designing it, put a link to it in !cheatsheet ;)
<bkerensa> lol
<tsimpson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tsimpson> see the first link ;)
<Jordan_U> But that's comprehensive, not a quick cheat sheet.
<tsimpson> well, it has a search feature, as well as listing by popularity
<tsimpson> the top 5 factoids reall do tell the story of #ubuntu
<tsimpson> s/reall/really/
<Pici> hah
<IdleOne> ?
<Pici> IdleOne: smartboyhw question and jrib's answer in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> he should already know not to ask question about +1 in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he should already know a lot of things.
<IdleOne> indeed
<AMDAthlon> why cant we talk politics?
<Pici> AMDAthlon: Because it annoys people.
<AMDAthlon> is there a politics room?
<Pici> There is ##politics, but its not run by us and we have no control over its content.
<AMDAthlon> ok! thanks
<AMDAthlon> bye
<Pici> bye
<Pici> I'm surprised that worked.
<jrib> that guy is really persistent
<Tm_T> jrib: who?
<IdleOne> where were they talking politics?
<IdleOne> Trolling2k
<IdleOne> -T
<Tm_T> ah
<Pici> IdleOne: brought it up in -offtopic before being it with !o4o
<IdleOne> yeah, I see it now
<jrib> Tm_T: the credit card guy
<Tm_T> right
<bazhang> <Sicp> great, Smokey
<bazhang> nice attitude
<h00k> huh, that was interesting
<h00k> I didn't have my ophat on in #ubuntu, did I?
<h00k> Or did my client show things in an odd order
<h00k> +b, part, deop, then op.
<h00k> then deop again.
<bazhang> yep
<h00k> yep to which?
<bazhang> you opped along with DJones
<IdleOne> I see op, +b, remove, deop
<h00k> huh. I only show DJones opping, my client forgot me :(
<bazhang> you kb'd then deopped
<DJones> You got there ahead of me
<h00k> Then I thought I was wearing my ophat for a long time, but I figured someone would have taken it away or pinged me on another protocol or something
<IdleOne> Don't question why it works, it just does.
<h00k> anyway, thanks!
<bazhang> nah, you were ninja
 * h00k does karate type things while geting weird looks at the coffee shop
 * jussi hooks h00k
<jussi> I just made cupcakes :D
<h00k> heading home. back in a bit.
<bazhang> <Spellanser> how many bugs it have?
<bazhang> 42
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-24
<bazhang> <xubuntu256> xubuntu is haxing my system
<IdleOne> you might want to stop that now
<bazhang> <xubuntu256> you'll never catch me when i log on with my hidden host!
<bazhang> from PM
<bazhang> <fagioli> ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 is > *
<bazhang> a new MINT?
<tsimpson> the "gnome remix" is just stock ubuntu with the gnome shell rather than unity
<bazhang> so nothing a five second install wont accomplish
<bazhang> hardly qualifies as a remix
<tsimpson> that's why it's a "remix", just a different set of default packages installed
<bazhang> indeed, I am well aware of the terminology
<IdleOne> !guidelines > digitalvaldosta
<bazhang> mestrelion's running commentary is unnerving
<IdleOne> ooof
<bazhang> he understands
<Jordan_U> OK. I'll let you handle this :)
<bazhang> the Chinese / Taiwan trolls are the worst
<Pici> is !classis still relevant in 12.10?
<Pici> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Pici> (I haven't actually upgraded to 12.10 on any of my computers yet)
<IdleOne> I don't think it is now with that llvmpipe thing you mentioned earlier
<chamunks> apparently from the freenode webchat I cant talk in #ubuntu.
<chamunks> I'm not sure why.
<IdleOne> looking
<chamunks> Thanks
<chamunks> Cant imagine it was something that I had said I was just asking the wisemen if there was Plotter support in linux with the ability to add them to a print server.
<Pici> chamunks: you changed your nick, part and rejoin the channel and you should be good.
<chamunks> fair enough apparently I needed to ghost an old session.
<chamunks> thats probably why.
<chamunks> thanks
<IdleOne> Pici: thank you. I always forget that quirk in #ubuntu and webchat
<Pici> I nearly missed it too.
<chamunks> ok you have to actually type /part
<chamunks> just closing the tab on webchat doesn't do any good.
<chamunks> thanks again.
<IdleOne> chamunks: yeah, besides that there is no reason for you to not be able to speak in #ubuntu. try a /cycle #ubuntu or /part #ubuntu and rejoin
<chamunks> IdleOne: ok thanks much appreciated.
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-25
<ubottu> In ubottu, owh said: url is a uniform resource locator, typically used to indicate the location of some information.
<ubottu> somsip_ called the ops in #ubuntu (librarystudent02 is spamming)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, savio said: ubottu, a link is just to encrypt subdirectory i need to encrypt my whole home directory
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (mkiy)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-26
<robinetd> Someone might want to take a look at -ot.
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<robinetd> Guess nobody is around..
<wastrel> #ubuntu-offtopic has a troll
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (nobodyreally)
<Daekdroom> So... it's been about 2 hours we have an idiot in #ubuntu-offtopic that's making racist and homophobic statements, plus bad language.
<bazhang> whats the nick
<Daekdroom> It was nobodyreally. Elky has kicked him already.
<bazhang> thanks for reporting
<ardchoille> I have a complaint about a user in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> the user nick is Dreadtower and he/she is changing nicks every 20 minutes back and forth.
<ardchoille> it's annoying and I have already politely asked them to stop via PM, but it appears I was ignored.
<ardchoille> Just letting you know about this annoying behaviour
<ardchoille> Thank you for listening
<bazhang> wastrel, hi, thanks for reporting
<LjL> wastrel: yes, we know you frequent #ubuntu-offtopic
 * LjL hugs wastrel
<bazhang> LjL, missed you at release day
<LjL> i know bazhang, partybot's first absence in years :( but i just didn't have the energy to set it up, and i didn't even know when release day actually was
<LjL> i haven't specifically lost interest in interacting with you guys, fwiw, i've been feeling ill for months now, i still don't know what it is, i'm scared and all i feel like doing is sitting on the couch and filling my brain with random tv series
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> well you should do whatever strikes; no need to force anything
<wastrel> ohai
 * genii-around sips
<ubottu> In ubottu, thecaptain2000 said: that is an interesting guide, unfortunately uses nwtwork manager and I have  knetworkmanager instead. I t does not have all the same options it seems and I tried it and it did not work
<Pici> uh, okay?
<beandog> #ubuntu - mourad http://free-unlimited-international-calls.tk/
<beandog> plztokick
<beandog> kthxbai
<beandog> :)
<bazhang> thanks beandog , he quit
<beandog> kkthx
<bazhang> funny how the details always come much later when trying to give support advice
<bazhang> it's server!
<bazhang> no, it's xubuntu!
<bazhang> <qkit> guys, i accidently deleted my /usr/sbin
<bazhang> that sounds bad
<IdleOne> reinstall.
<genii-around> Yeah, there's not really any coming back from that
<IdleOne> got nothing
<Pici> ditto
<IdleOne> !away >  a1-away
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !nexus7 is Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-27
<IdleOne> I tried, really hard.
<bazhang> sometimes knuckles need to be rapped
<bazhang> you did indeed
<bazhang> <defekt> ubuntu is worse than MS with their updates these days
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu defekt (~defekt@gateway/tor-sasl/defekt
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> Tempted to ban forward, since they claimed they don't plan to use Ubuntu in the future anyway.
<bazhang> <nbf> that's how we're going to roll
<bazhang> rly?
<bazhang> that noobfukaire character was doing similar using a different nick just a day or two ago
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (nbf is continuing to be disruptive.  was banned in #ubuntu first.)
<ubottu> nbf called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<TheLordOfTime> emergency response needed in -offtopic
<IdleOne> calm down.
<bazhang> <bij> I am talking about Ubuntu 12.10 new function added under Disks.
<bazhang> thats pretty interesting new feature
<bazhang> +a
<HiDeHo> Hi was wondering if ubuntu had a wondering if canoniclal / ubuntu  have any product release conference online.  
<HiDeHo> I have a ban from #ubuntu and would like to ask for it to be reviewed.
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !zeitgeist is test
<bazhang> seriously. why do we have to go to some 3rd party website to figure out how to add things to the messaging menu in 12.10
<bazhang> not *everyone* wants empathy and rhythmbox (or whatever the default du jour is) in there
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !zeitgeist is Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Specs/ZeitgeistIntegration howto use. To stop loggin events open, a terminal sudo apt-get --purge remove zeitgeist
<bazhang> * [orionsbelt] (~captianki@c-24-30-56-7.hsd1.ga.comcast.net): moon man
<bazhang> thought he was banned in #ubuntu
<Fuchs> hmm, asking us for a cloak now (see #freenode), something I should know?
<IdleOne> probably one of the bans I removed earlier
<IdleOne> This is why it is important to comment on bans
<Fuchs> actually, nevermind
<bazhang> he had a ton of them. wasteoftime was one of the more memorable nicks
<bazhang> ie a ton of nicks
<IdleOne> kevinsexploiter was another
<bazhang> yep.
<bazhang> probably one of the all time great excuse makers for why he was not ban evading
<guntbert> hi, is #ubuntu+1 really intended for "talk to developers" (as said in a sticky in ubuntu forums)
<guntbert> ?
<bazhang> well a lot of developers do take note of the channel and participate
<bazhang> but it's real intent is testing and bug-fixing I'd imagine
<guntbert> bazhang: ok, then I was mistaken, I had the impression that devs tend not to be in there ...
<bazhang> guntbert, they are the ones who generally know what they are talking about :)
<bazhang> you could cross check the attendees of #ubuntu-devel I suppose
<guntbert> bazhang: well, I really don't want to dig a lot in this case - it just seemed a bit misleading to my eyes
<bazhang> guntbert, yep
<guntbert> bazhang: should I (1) do nothing or (2) ask cariboo907 (the forums admin who posted that) about it?
<bazhang> guntbert, well thats certainly up to you, I'd prefer to let some of the more senior ops to check your comments
<Unit193> Admins and staff do hang out in their social channel #ubuntuforums.
<guntbert> bazhang: ok, so I let it lie for now, I always can be reached via PM (even if afk)
<bazhang> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> Unit193: yes, but I don't want to post there and put my foot in my mouth in the end :-)
<guntbert> have a nice time
<bazhang> they advertise that channel as : the blackhole of irc. small chance of that
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jrib> heh, I get PMs from rolling everytime he spans #ubuntu now...
<jrib> spams even
<marienz> please do prod a staffer if he spams that and isn't klined shortly afterwards (he's also doing it elsewhere)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-10-28
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<bazhang> ya think?
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (eamon)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-21
<bazhang> <uvin> because one guys is spying in here he informed the OP
<IdleOne> Vivek: Please don't idle in this channel.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
<bazhang> [s1lent_1] (~rand0miza@c-50-135-196-164.hsd1.wa.comcast.net): realname
<bazhang> forwarding to #ubuntu-dentalcare
<blackshirt> hello, some one help me
<k1l_> blackshirt: what is the problem?
<k1l_> *sigh*
<Svetlana> He ops a local Ubuntu channel and had problems. Sorry, I sent him here before I realised he can fix it. He did.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-22
<suborbital> baz
<suborbital> this is not the forum i wish to address you in, may i pm you?
<suborbital> i mish #ubuntu. have i paid my penance?
<suborbital> goodnight folks.
<Pici> k
<Pici> Aparrently Network Solutions is having a major DNS outage, so if people show up complaining about not being able to get on some sites, it may not be Ubuntu's fault.
<LjL> how is not having a cache of the DNS data not its fault?!
<bazhang> <daedeloth> help! ubuntu 13.10 destroys everything
<bazhang> saucy shiva
<bazhang> hehe
<k1l> what was the trigger again for not-ubuntu?
<bazhang> nobuntu
<bazhang> whoops not hat
<Pici> heh
<bazhang> +t
<bazhang> NIH!
<bazhang> we so need that
<bazhang> plz!??
<Pici> what
<k1l> gnah, i know there is a trigger for that :)
<Pici> !variant
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<Pici> wer
<Pici> er
<Pici> not that
<Pici> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> htrj !
<bazhang> HIT THE ROAD JACK
<genii> !notbuntu
<genii> Hm.
<bazhang> NIH = not invented here
<bazhang> plus it has Monty Python
<genii> Hm "... would like to know how to install Wayland on Ubuntu 13.10 and set it as the default compositor and window manager and all the rest..."  And so it begins.
<IdleOne> we don't support that.
<IdleOne> Good luck getting it done though
<genii> IdleOne: I think we're gonna get a ton more after like that, mir/xmir unhappiness wanting wayland
<IdleOne> Don't know why, Mir is not default yet in Ubuntu.
<k1l> well there is nothing to run on mir. like its the same with wayland
<bazhang> there was much wayland and gnashing of teeth
 * genii groans
<LjL> IdleOne: uh doesn't 13.10 use XMir by default?
<k1l> LjL: nope
<bazhang> nope
<IdleOne> no!
<k1l> that got dropped as default since it wasnt ready until release
<LjL> okay
<LjL> don't kill me
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> you are safe for one more day
<bazhang> <Darkangel> ubuntu 14.04 beta
<bazhang> that was fast!
<k1l> yep
<popey> yeah, had a mail to our loco today filing a bug about 14.04
<k1l> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<bazhang> no toolchain to beta in a single bound!
<IdleOne> Why waste time with dev. just release it!
 * popey runs trusty on his phone
<popey> \o/
<k1l> from all the possible solutions to "i hate unity", staying on 10.10 seems to be the most wrong decision to me
<genii> Only slightly more wrang than at least staying on 10.04 for it being an LTS
<genii> *wrong
<k1l> well, since lts means longer support that looks only half-wrong to me :)
<genii> But yes, they could have gone to XFCE or LXDE, or even KDE
<k1l> or use gnome-panel (or what the actually call that old lookalike now). or even use cinnamon since its in the repos since 13.04
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-23
<bazhang> <Matthew22_> Brides stripe array failed
<bazhang> <Longfellow> do you just throw out questions in this channel?
<bazhang> !trustee
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> qotd: "I destroy drives with thermite"
<bazhang> MINT!!111
<k1l> no, lxle
<bazhang> sounds like axle
<k1l> lightweight is the new wallbuntu
<bazhang> as in broken axle
<k1l> ikonia is spamming, instaban!!!11111
<k1l> ;p
<ikonia> damn cat jumped up and my thumb slipped moving the laptop
<k1l> ah yes, the "it was my cat" excuse works :)
<ikonia> always the best
<ikonia> it was my thumb though,
 * Tm_T huggles ikonia 
<Tm_T> there's your punishment
<ikonia> ha
<k1l> :X
<Pricey> Didn't realise you were a cat man ikonia, you've moved up in my eyes.
<ikonia> Pricey: yes, cats cats cats
<Tm_T> cat /dev/urandom
<Myrtti> meaow
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (value-picks)
<Pici> LjL: is your banforward supposed to be active still?
<Myrtti> guise, the -offtopic banlist needs a serious cull
<LjL> Pici: it is, it was by IP
<LjL> Pici: and, before now, i think she had always been using the same IP (or at least the same range). now it's changed completely.
<d4rkt1m3s> why can't I get on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<genii> d4rkt1m3s: According to logs, because you insist on pasting dangerous commands into the channel, in addition to constantly using foul language. The ban will not be lifted any time soon.
<d4rkt1m3s> what?
<d4rkt1m3s> I don't remember doing that. :/
<d4rkt1m3s> Is your blocker perhaps based on IP?
<d4rkt1m3s> we've got a lot of idiots that go to school here.
<d4rkt1m3s> aanyways, I'd like to have someone to talk to other than opensuse-chat which is a really dead channel.
<genii> d4rkt1m3s: We are discussing it now. Please wait
<d4rkt1m3s> thank you for your consideration
<genii> d4rkt1m3s: We are giving benefit of doubt in this case, the ban has been lifted and you should now be able to enter #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> d4rkt1m3s, we can't know with certainty whether it's two different people from the same IP, or the same person. even if we could, if an address causes trouble, we need to address that - which has happened with school addresses in the past. still, for now, i suppose we can lift the ban, but we can't promise it'll stay lifted if we observe further bad behavior from it
<d4rkt1m3s> thanks for the help.
<genii> -server seems pretty quiet today as far as helpers go :-/
<IdleOne> Some people should not be allowed to computer
<IdleOne> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<genii> IdleOne: I say we transition them over to Etch-A-Sketch and tell em they're the latest greatest tablets available
<IdleOne> they will complain it doesn't have retina display
<genii> Yeah, probably.
<h00k> but great battery life.
<ahhhhhh> Hello
<ahhhhhh> Something happened
<ahhhhhh> I followed the instructions in the ubuntu thing
<ahhhhhh> and i went to the irc council
<ahhhhhh> and no one responded
<ahhhhhh> i idled all day
<ahhhhhh> over a period of days
<Myrtti> unfortunately the IRC council isn't an instantaneous cure it all
<Myrtti> so you do have to wait, and email might be a better medium too as people are in several timezones
<h00k> I was just about to suggest the email option as well
<ahhhhhh> Is there a place where I can register a free e-mail account
<ahhhhhh> I used to use Yahoo for disposable e-mails
<ahhhhhh> but now they jewed out and require you to verify with a cell phone
<Pici> It sounds like the Ubuntu irc channels and yourself are not a good fit.
<ahhhhhh> Pici, why do you say that?
<Pici> Just a gut feeling.
<ahhhhhh> I am a good fit
<ahhhhhh> In order to be a good fit you just need to use Ubuntu
<ahhhhhh> and I am using Ubuntu as I type
<ahhhhhh> send me a version request
<LjL> oh that's really so untrue
<ahhhhhh> LjL, How so?
<ahhhhhh> I am not a bad fit for a channel just because certain powerful users of that channel (read: ops) choose to bully me and single me out
<LjL> ahhhhhh, i don't know what's the background story on this, but using Ubuntu is really not a necessary *or* sufficient condition to be a good fit for our channels. on the other hand, respecting the CoC, guidelines, local channel etiquette and common sense are all things that help.
<ahhhhhh> LjL, do you realize that one possible pronunciation of the  acronym CoC is 'Cock"?
<LjL> do you realize one possible pronunciation of the word "kick" is "kick"?
<ahhhhhh> sorry
<ahhhhhh> how can I find a list of #ubuntu-* channels?
<LjL> oh, this is not a support channel
<Myrtti> alis is usually quite helpful
<ahhhhhh> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ahhhhhh> thats the command I was looking for
<ahhhhhh> how would I use it
<ahhhhhh> /alis ubuntu
<ahhhhhh> like that?
<Myrtti> /msg alis help
<ahhhhhh> dayum
<ahhhhhh> there are a lot of #ubuntu-* channels
<IdleOne> We done here?
<ahhhhhh> It ain't ovah until it's ovah
<ahhhhhh> yolo
<IdleOne> well, you have had your 15 minutes, time for you to go now.
<ahhhhhh> wait
<ahhhhhh> there was one more thing
<ahhhhhh> I'll come back when my memory comes back to me
<bazhang>  Hundred is now known as FukUmist
<Pici> no surprise there
<bazhang> starting to troll multiple channels, including #ubuntu network-wide
<k1l_> what is the right channel for that? <afigueiras> hi, can someone explain to me how can I get a locoteam approved?
<LjL> there is an #ubuntu-locoteams
<k1l_> thanks
 * IdleOne hits the Fix Everything Easy button
<IdleOne> There, all is good in the world.
<genii> http://globalmoxie.com/bm~pix/easy-button~s800x800.jpg
<genii> I have one of these, from Staples :)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I'm going to get a seeing eye dog for #ubuntu
<IdleOne> or whatever they are called
<genii> Ah, yes. vershan and abuhafs. Blind leading the blind.
<IdleOne> he could have been back by now thanking me for the awesome help.
<IdleOne> genii: I am eating a smoked meat sandwich with lots-o-mustard
<genii> IdleOne: Beats the tasteless but healthy mush I was forced to eat for lunch
<IdleOne> what is the point of eating healthy if you don't enjoy it
<bazhang> longer life
<IdleOne> you mean more time to not enjoy your food
<k1l_> long joyless life
 * k1l_ had a burger with guacamole and pommes frittes for dinner
<genii> Hopefully it will only be a few days, week most, then I too can get back to actual tasty and sinful eating.
<genii> Right now need this other crap to help my ulcer heal
<genii> Fortified oatmeal, beasically.
<genii> *basically
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO called the ops in #ubuntu (apb1963 Please refrain from advertising channels in here)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-24
<bazhang> * urterror is now known as Patero-ng
<bazhang> no wonder
<chu> Good spotting
<k1l> http://ubottu.com/y/rn   points to raring release in the topic of #u
<bazhang> keep in mind that fahadash is the one who gave out ROOT access to a company server
<bazhang> to some total stranger on IRC
<bazhang> so a script that adds a windows 7 theme? sounds like automatix
<ubottu> In ubottu, wow said: it is fine, so how long do u use ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-25
<LjL> unless my logs are garbled, honestly, i think between wilee-nilee and cylex in #ubuntu, the former is the less understandable one...
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> jrib: probably best to just ban rammm, i just had to ban them in -ot
 * LjL is now getting a little intolerant of phunyguy's boldness in acting like an op of sort, especially when actual ops have already acted without causing as much noise
<jrib> LjL: up to you, i'm about to head out
<LjL> jrib: i'm not really supposed to have flags in #ubuntu any longer, also, i'm going to bed. but i'm sure phunyguy will know how to take care of the situation!
<jrib> LjL: heh, night.  He seems to have not acted up anymore so I'll leave him b.e
<bazhang> <Patero-ng> anybody here knows how can I see images on w3m
<jpds> sure, install w3m-img.
<jpds> bazhang: Right?
<tsimpson> that's what I suggested to them
<jpds> Good
<bazhang> Ubnoobtu1204> how do I even use irc...
<genii> "Yer doin it now, kid!"
<bazhang> how could update manager prompt for 14.04
<genii> I dunno, but there were cases of people getting prompts to go to 13.10 when it was still pre-alpha
<bazhang> ah he used the -d
<topyli> early adopter
<[denza]> its been... more than, 7 days
<IdleOne> what has?
<[denza]> you guys told me to come back in 7 days
<[denza]> I was nice
<[denza]> and came late
<IdleOne> [denza]: Going to need more details
<[denza]> I'mma maek dis quik n simpl: unquit me pl0x
<bazhang> no
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<[denza]> bazhang, why not?
<bazhang> [denza], you clearly dont take this seriously
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<[denza]> bazhang, clearly, after repeating myself many times, you don't understand me
<[denza]> the mask does not reveal the person
<[denza]> unless the mask is in likeness to the person
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-26
<k1l_> <rampageRipper> k11:wheezy
<k1l_> i think he did some trolling before
<bazhang>  wN (~wN@redhat/jwaterwo)
<k1l> yep
<bazhang> a bit surprising someone considered "trusted" in that community would want to disrupt ours
<LjL> at least under your concept of wanting to disrupt a community, which apparently involves being surprised that someone that you thought was perfectly valid Ubuntu support gets shunned
<IdleOne> I think I agree but I am not sure you worded that how you intended, least is not clear to me.
<LjL> maybe s/someone/something/ helps
<LjL> these days after my fingers have typed about three or four characters they just tab-complete at the body layer
<bazhang> the  constant "wat^" repeated, getting well clear of the topic , staying there, calling us bots and then quitting
<bazhang> since the channel is the main front/edge for the community, I'm not sure how much more clarity you  need there
<bazhang> also, reisio seems to confuse ##linux with #ubuntu
<bazhang> user term1,term2,term3 was making some odd comments
<LjL> maybe i'm seeing a different log from what you're seeing. i see "^ wat" repeated a grand total of two times; i see technical support, perhaps with some slightly off-topic light-heartnedness that, really, one can expect is acceptable; i see him trying to help with getting iTunes things from Ubuntu (by using VirtualBox or whatever, and i also see him helping other people with things beforehand); and i see him asking *why* that wasn't considered technical
<LjL> support, and calling the *bot* a bot, that he felt hassled by
<IdleOne> he was helping the user with the itunes question, his answer was probably the best solution possible (a little verbose perhaps). the !language call for the word ass was excessive, could have been handled with a simple "Please keep the language clean" instead of a bot trigger. He didn't call anyone a bot.
<bazhang> <xanux> Itunes is evil lol  <--- I consider continuing on and on about this to be "disruptive" and has nothing to do with iTunes support
<bazhang> which is where it was when we asked them to get back on topic
<k1l> i think the itunes rants should be there in the channel.
<IdleOne> it isn't enough to just read the words, we need to also read between the lines.
<IdleOne> I think LjL and I are talking about wN and not xanux
<bazhang> I presume you mean shouldn't
<k1l> the main target was not to get itunes running, but to make sure to rant about it.
<bazhang> he got the answer on how to use iTunes right away with a winehq db link, and multiple suggestions, then it was dragged on for quite a bit
<k1l> and to make "^ wat" after beeing asked to stay ontopic and not use family unfriendly language is not the way i think a ubuntu/member/ should have handled the situation
<IdleOne> what ubuntu member?
<bazhang> yes exactly. and reisio, as always has to interject: telling us it's ot is more disruptive than letting us go on for several minutes about this itunes offtopic chat
<k1l> IdleOne: wN got a redhat cloak
<LjL> i think some of you guys really, really have lost track. also, i'm talking about wN, not xanux or reisio or anyone else
<IdleOne> k1l: yes, what does that have to do with ubuntu/member?
<bazhang> LjL, or you misread what we were talking about from the start
<k1l> IdleOne: as a cloaked member (ubuntu or redhat) you represent the community. that is my point.
<LjL> pray tell, how is saying "[21:20:18] <bazhang>  wN (~wN@redhat/jwaterwo) [21:20:47] <bazhang> a bit surprising someone considered "trusted" in that community would want to disrupt ours" not talking about wN? if you meant something else, than you did wN a disservice for randomly pasting his cloak like that.
<bazhang> seriously?
<LjL> yes, seriously.
<LjL> do i look like i'm joking at the moment?
<IdleOne> k1l: yes, wN has a redhat cloak and that means he represents that community. My argument is that wN did nothing wrong and he felt harassed by the bot because of the use of a very mild "bad" word.
<k1l> IdleOne: so if i join #fedora, beeing offtopic, using non-familiar language (which both is against the channel guidelines) and then make comands when beeing asked to stick to the guidelines. what would that look like?
<bazhang> no , I mean you really want to drag this out?
<k1l> IdleOne: i am not happy how that situation turned out. but im not fine with blaming us for that alone
<IdleOne> I think you both misread the entire situation with wN and ended up chasing him out of the channel.
<k1l> IdleOne: i disagree
<bazhang> haha
<IdleOne> I also think it is time that we stop making comments about users in this channel about how they respond to questions or how they ask questions. It makes us look like we are poking fun at them.
<bazhang> !disunity!
<k1l> IdleOne: just to make it clear. i was not picky at wN because he got a redhat cloak. i just think i would not have liked an ubuntu/member/ to act like that in another support channel when looking back at that situation
<k1l> hi paulgreen35
<paulgreen35> Hi. I am trying to find someone who will give me a hand to access the Ubuntu Forums. Would you be able to help?
<k1l> paulgreen35: actually this is the operator channel for the irc-channel. for questions regarding the forums please ask in #ubuntuforums
<paulgreen35> Ok, thanks.
<genii> I get a feeling the "!livestream" deal was a ploy to get people to watch the Syria fundraiser
<bazhang> * LLKCKfan (LLKCKfan@67.213.25.150)
<bazhang> heads up on this user
<bazhang> nothing ever works, will repeat question forever
#ubuntu-ops 2013-10-27
<lotuspsychje> IdleOne: can i report a spam query
<IdleOne> please do
<lotuspsychje> <natti> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu rly again with a bad atittude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rly> ikonia was trolling like no man or woman has trolled before and they he/she bans me. See the log.
<rly> No interest in discussing it further, you can send me a pm, once you unbanned me.
<ikonia> rly: grow up, you are always a problem in the channel with your attitude, you've had enough warnings
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hope we dont have to PM him ;D
<ikonia> I don't think so, he has enough history to know how to use the channel
<ubottu> sha1sum called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> <sha1sum> ennaa is spamming channel members, btw
<bazhang> got him in PM
 * genii makes fresh coffee
<DJones> Its not on-join spam
<k1l_> i can confirm
<k1l_> ban 57951
<bazhang> <jack> robdog, to and too are two different words
<bazhang> et tu brute?
<k1l> <bleach> What the heck is going on? I just went to the Ubuntu site to download the 13.10 ISO and it trys to give me the 12.04 ISO?
<k1l> there were some reports earlier. is this a known issue?
<IdleOne> tell him to scroll down a bit
<IdleOne> it offer 12.04 LTS and just beneath it 13.10
<IdleOne> offers*
<k1l> no, they reported they clicked for 13.10 and the doenload started with 12.04
<IdleOne> I just tried and it gave me 13.10
<DJones> I've just tested & it offered me the 13.10 iso
<k1l> hmm
<IdleOne> it helps to actually read the info on the site and click the correct button
<k1l> i didnt get the failure, too. but there were some reports
<DJones> 13.10 whether I pick 64/32 bit
<DJones> Sazpaimon_: Made a suggestion that it could be a noscript issue & that they had to whitelist ubuntu
<Guest1099> Hello, i am using webchat freenode.net and i cant sent messages to the ubuntu channel
<Guest1099> #ubuntu Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<Guest1099> I am authenticated with freenode
<Myrtti> yeah, if you changed your nickname after joining the channel, it will be blocked
<Myrtti> so leave the channel, rejoin and then you should be able to speak
<dahkmattah231> hi. I don't remember what I was banned for. Was it trivial (came in, posted the word 'poo' and left or something) and can get excused with a "I'm sorry, won't do it again" or was it liek, really serious stuff that can't be forgiven and should be punished by death?
<IdleOne> dahkmattah231: I see you were banned in #ubuntu for using racist language
<dahkmattah231> (don't take my rhetoric as something manipulative, just doing it for my own amusement)
<dahkmattah231> IdleOne: what did I say?
<IdleOne> then you joined here and conituned with the horrible language
<dahkmattah231> I'm not really racist
<dahkmattah231> but I probably said racist things and swore in here
<dahkmattah231> which would be typically me
<IdleOne> well, you either are or you aren't. It is like saying you're just a bit pregnant, not possible.
<dahkmattah231> it was more like a case of trolling. Do you have the things I said at hand? (if not, don't bother)
<dahkmattah231> (the racist thing specifically)
<IdleOne> I do, but I wont be pasting them in here.
<dahkmattah231> ah... did I write the N word in caps in a similar manner like this: CAR CAR CAR ... ?
<IdleOne> that among a few other choice words
<dahkmattah231> can I be forgiven? Boredom struck me, but that's certainly not an excuse (just an explanation).
<dahkmattah231> Won't do it again
<dahkmattah231> (I hope not.. to be honest.. most probably won't)
<IdleOne> I'm going to make this short. You seem to know what you did was not acceptable. Can you be trusted to not do it again and be a productive user of the channel?
<dahkmattah231> I have a bit of behavior problem online
<dahkmattah231> absolutely. Most of the time, I'm a helping caring person
<IdleOne> well, if you aren't certain in your ability to behave accordingly in ubuntu channels. I don't feel comfortable removing the ban
<dahkmattah231> though, I "snap" sometimes (not often at all though), to be completely honest. However, I can be certain that I won't do it again, if I just tell myself not to do that
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dahkmattah231> I didn't really "took responsibility" to not do it before
<IdleOne> Please read the guidelines and make sure you understand them
<dahkmattah231> but I can take responsibility
<IdleOne> I'm going to give you a chance here and I expect you will follow the guidelines. make sure that something like this doesn't happen again or the next time the ban will be for a lot longer.
<IdleOne> deal?
<dahkmattah231> deal :) won't happen, promise. This time is different since I'm in for being sensible now (opposed to before)
<dahkmattah231> thanks 6(^_^)6
<dahkmattah231> :D
<IdleOne> you should be able to join #ubuntu now. Please part this channel if there is nothing else.
<dahkmattah231> can't send to channel it seems
<IdleOne> try now
<dahkmattah231> didn't seem to work.. will try to part/join
<dahkmattah231> can't send anything :/
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> gimme a moment
<IdleOne> alright, good to go.
<dahkmattah231> aah, thank you very much sire indeed.
<dahkmattah231> I will now leave this channel as requested. Au revoir!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-20
<technoboy> bazhang, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/25/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<technoboy> yay
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<rww> right, let's see if this shiny new script works
<HFSPLUS> what script?
<rww> signs point to yes
<TheClitCommander> rww, i am freeeeee
<rww> (HFSPLUS)
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #kubuntu (TheClitCommander (HFSPLUS))
<Flannel> -motu too
<rww> did i get a mention in there, or is he just being silly in general
<Flannel> yep, same as elsewhere.
<rww> clearly i should apply for ops everywhere
<Flannel> Or maybe you're already an op everywhere, you just don't have powers some places.
<rww> oh well, he just quit. next round coming up
<Avenger> my name is Brandon.
<Avenger> I was asking a question in the support channel and was treated very mean. i am young, i am sorry. i am new to linux and i dont want to be by myself.
<Avenger> i said something that was not nice.
<Avenger> now i am banned
<Avenger> please i promise to not say bad things to anybody. i am thanful that you have made linux ubuntu and i am excited to learn as much as i can.
<Flannel> Avenger: Hi.  Looking at the logs, it looks like there was some misunderstanding about what discussion is appropriate in certain channels (and then some fallout from that).
<Avenger> Flannel : i am sorry for being mean too.
<Flannel> Avenger: right, I understand.
<Avenger> i do not want to be alone.
<Flannel> Avenger: So, just so we're clear, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu-related technical support (not social conversations).  For the things that don't fit into #ubuntu (because theyre not support), we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Does that make sense?
<Avenger> Flannel : i have been to ubuntu-offtopics lately. they are nice there. but i am not allowed to ask them questions they say. but they will be friends.
<Avenger> yes sir.
<Flannel> Avenger: It's frowned upon to ask support questions (that belong in #ubuntu) in #ubuntu-offtopic, that's correct.
<Flannel> So, with that settled, I'd like you to read the IRC Guidelines, just so we know you've read them (we do this for everyone): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Flannel> Take a minute or two to read them, let me know if you have any questions.
<Avenger> Flannel : i will read these now.
<Avenger> Flannel : i understand why there are different channels for different discussions. it must keep things much more organized when there is such a large community.
<Flannel> Avenger: Yeah, otherwise everything would be all higgledy-piggeldy.
<Flannel> Avenger: Anyway, have you read and do you understand the IRC guidelines?
<Avenger> Flannel : yes i understand better now sir.
<Flannel> Sounds good.
<Flannel> Avenger: Please join #ubuntu and say something (to verify the ban has been removed properly)
<Flannel> Avenger: Perfect, you're all set.
<Avenger> Flannel : i posted.
<Avenger> I will be nice and follow the rules
<Flannel> Avenger: yep.  Great.  Is there anything else we can help you with in here today? (that is, operator-related stuff)
<Avenger> no sir. thank you very much.
<Avenger> have a nice night.
<rww> skraito's out and about
<rww> nlabw (~Researche@36.68.48.132)
<ubottu> wsky called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<k1l> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Pici> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<genii> @comment 64483 Reviewed, not removed. Ban evader.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<n4cer501> Hi, I'm having trouble copying and pasting from Windows to Kubuntu via MobaXTerm
<k1l_> n4cer501: hi, this is the wrong channel then. this is not a support channel.
<n4cer501> Can you recommend a more suitable channel?
<k1l_> #ubuntu or #kubuntu ? or does mobaxterm got an own channel?
<n4cer501> thanks
<bazhang> <Happy10years> Happpy birthday!
<bazhang> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<genii> You'd think it should have been June, seeing as Dapper was delayed
<bazhang> dapper was 6.04 originally iirc
<genii> Supposed to have been, yep
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-21
<Pici> I think this is the least anticipated release ever.
<rww> not much changing
<k1l> yes. just a few questions about that so far in #u
<rww> most users should be on LTS anyway, not that they are
<k1l> focus is on mobile and the big stuff is not ready so far: mir, systemd
<rww> sticking to LTS **
<rww> yep
<k1l> rww: most user need to upgrade to 14.04 first anyway :X
<rww> yep :s
<DJones> Normally by now in the release cycle, I be running +1, but this time I'm not, can't say why, just seems a bit of a non-release
<bazhang> "how do I Linux"
<k1l> i changed to 14.10 a week ago. no big difference.
<rww> i'm on gentoo, been thinking of making a 14.10 partition though
<DJones> rww: Please don't swear in the #ubuntu* channels :)
<k1l> only thing i see is more systemd-ish errors and warnings in dmesg. but i like the new notifications on unity launcher :)
<bazhang> <lotuspsychje> !glutenfree cookie
<bazhang> @random sterlingsupport totalcrap
<ubottu> sterlingsupport
<rww> k1l: systemd-logind, or...?
<k1l> yes, and hostnamed complaining about stuff
<rww> fun. i should try a systemd-shim setup, have heard of stuff like that with it but not experienced yet
<rww> (since i use actual systemd on my stuff)
<phunyguy> :(
<k1l> <ex-ada> good news, though. Starcraft works flawlessly.
<k1l> all that "i have to be root all the time" drama for starcraft? :/
<Pici> Starcraft is serious business.
<Pici> kekekekekek
<phunyguy> ^ lol
<rww> oh god, arvut's back?
<bazhang> <richac> hyde: ya its terrible,  linux people don't listen to audio
<bazhang> seriously bad news
<rww> i thought he was banned
<rww> @btlogin
<bazhang> most everywhere else
<rww> "maybe i'm mixing #ubuntu up with... every other channel"
<bazhang> "all linux users have been hacked, they just dont know it"
<rww> oh, they were asking for Mint support in #ubuntu, that's right
<bazhang> "why does linux depend on DRM so much"
<rww> 20:13:27 < arvut> | are you in offtopic just to troll or are you actually there for a reason?
<rww> 20:13:51 < arvut> | I get the feeeling that ur stalking me
<phunyguy> rww: I muted him in -ot
<phunyguy> hello arvut
<rww> I know. He can still get ubottu highlights.
<rww> oh, howdy
<arvut> hi!
<rww> I'll let phunyguy handle this one.
<bazhang> he advised removing pavucontrol
<arvut> beer is good
<phunyguy> arvut: how can we help?
<arvut> better than you atleast
<arvut> unban me
<arvut> so i can speak
<phunyguy> are you going to start cursing again?
<arvut> yes
<phunyguy> then sorry, I will not.
<arvut> bah
<arvut> sheep for you
<arvut> x1000
<phunyguy> anything else we can help you with?
<arvut> no
<arvut> I will stay here tho
<rww> Please see the channel /topic and do not idle in here, thanks.
<arvut> is my issue dealt with?
<phunyguy> yes.
<arvut> why?
<phunyguy> ban not being removed.
<phunyguy> next.
<rww> because we're not removing your quiet because you want to continue cussing in there
<arvut> no
<phunyguy> I would say come back when you are sober...
<rww> quite.
<arvut> good idea
<arvut> watching homeland s4e4 now
<arvut> tata
<phunyguy> o/
<arvut> why is cussing such a big deal on irc btw?
<rww> because we don't like it
<arvut> who are 'we'?
<rww> the ops and (a lot of) the regular users of #ubuntu-offtopic, to stay specific to the matter at hand
<arvut> makes no sense anyway. ttyl
<rww> not sure how "we don't like cursing, so you don't get to curse in our sandpit" doesn't make sense
<rww> makes perfect sense to me *shrug*
<bazhang> virtual coffee?
<Buzhang> yo
<Buzhang> !ops
<Buzhang> bazhang, yo
<rww> (HFSPLUS)
<rww> !ops-#kubuntu | HFSPLUS in #kubuntu
<ubottu> HFSPLUS in #kubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<rww> sorted by staff, nvm
<PottyTheShitter> rww likes the cock
<PottyTheShitter> !Ops
<JohnCalvin> I told you its easy!
<rww> guys, the government stole IdleOne's info and is using it to idle in here
<IdleOne> that is right
<rww> wait what why are there two of you
<IdleOne> good question
<IdleOne> I am not sure
 * valorie waves hello to the government
<Corey> How idle.
<IdleOne> Hello Corey
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-22
<KayTheFlower> rww likes the cock
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> what happened to !ops
<Ben64> another decimation of ubottu triggers?
<Unit193> Ben64: It worked, just not for the troll.
<KayTheFlower> Ben64, may we help you?
<Ben64> doesn't work in PM either
<KayTheFlower> Unit193, please depart as we don't allow idling in here thank yo
<KayTheFlower> u
<KayTheFlower> Ben64, please depart
<Ben64> you must be really bored
<KayTheFlower> Ben64, im drunk
<phunyguy> of course
<Ben64> go be annoying somewhere else
<phunyguy> Ben64: we can handle it from here :)
<KayTheFlower> phunyguy, please depart as well as we dont allow idiots in this room
 * phunyguy has left #ubuntu-ops
<KayTheFlower> thank you
<Ben64> phunyguy: i'm just curious though, is !ops no longer working? not the first time today i've seen it not work
<KayTheFlower> Ben64, please depart
<Unit193> Ben64: It works fine, I see the notice here when you called it, and I see the wall of ping in channel.
<Ben64> i used !op, not !ops
<phunyguy> Ben64: probably just ;ag
<KayTheFlower> * #ubuntu-ops: *!*@c-24-34-8-205.hsd1.ma.comcast.net on Tue Oct 21 17:24:34 2014 by rww!~rww@ubuntu/member/rww
<KayTheFlower> * #ubuntu-ops: *!*@c-50-169-17-3.hsd1.ma.comcast.net on Sun Oct 19 22:19:42 2014 by rww!~rww@ubuntu/member/rww
<KayTheFlower> * #ubuntu-ops: *!*@c-50-163-49-158.hsd1.ma.comcast.net on Fri Oct 17 14:04:51 2014 by IdleOne!IdleOne@ubuntu/member/idleone
<phunyguy> lag
<KayTheFlower> im popular
<rww> don't flatter yourself
<rww> allegedly this thing deops me after some time period
<rww> it's not doing a very good job of it
<rww> i wonder what the timeout is
<phunyguy> chanserv is being a poo
<rww> oh, three minutes. that's illy
<rww> silly
<phunyguy> is it a script?
<rww> yeah
<phunyguy> ahh
<phunyguy> still on weechat>
<phunyguy> ?
<phunyguy> or whatever it was
<rww> phunyguy: yep
<Isaiah3> !ops
<Isaiah3> ban me
<genii> @comment 64646 Spamming, warned but persisted. Booted for same just previous ( 64645)
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l> he is asking in #ubuntu and told him to come in here.
<genii> Well, no-show so far.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-23
<DJones> Can somebody with good factoid knowledge change !party from !Trusty to !Utopic
<DJones> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<DJones> Plus last link needs to be http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<DJones> I'm assuming it probably needs to be "Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/"
<DJones> !party is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<ubottu> But party already means something else!
<DJones> !party is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<DJones> At this point, I'm not sure how to get the change to complete
<valorie> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<valorie> boo
<DJones> Think I've got it
<DJones> !party is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<ubottu> But party already means something else!
<DJones> !no party is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<ubottu> I'll remember that DJones
<DJones> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<valorie> weeeee
<ubottu> In ubottu, prateek said: !foo is bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, R3dSky said: !hello is <reply> Hello to you to!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, R3dSky said: ubottu does not know that !mir is not in !trusty
<Pici> <mcphail> spaztik: not officially release yet. Please consider changing your nick to something less offensive
<Pici> ??
<DJones> I can see where thats coming from, "spaz" used to be a slang/offensive term for somebody who was disabled
<DJones> Not really heard anymore though
<DJones> Effectively a shortened version of "spastic"
<DJones> Certainly in the UK, the "Spastic society" changed their name because it was considered offensive
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> YES!!! IT'S OUT!!!
<Pici> rww: thanks
<rww> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<DJones> Must be pub time for the dev's
<rww> !-vivid
<ubottu> vivid aliases: vervet, 15.04 - added by Pici on 2014-10-20 13:41:09 - last edited by Pici on 2014-10-21 15:15:30
<rww> !find utopic
<ubottu> File utopic found in crawl-common, debootstrap, openerp6.1-core, texlive-plain-extra
<rww> derp
<rww> !search utopic
<ubottu> Found: utopic, schedule-#ubuntu-release-party, 14.10, unicorn, party, schedule-#ubuntu+1, utopian
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<rww> !-schedule-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> schedule-#ubuntu-release-party has no aliases - added by genii on 2014-10-21 15:31:43
<rww> !forget schedule-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<rww> bot configs need updating, i think we're good apart from that?
<Pici> yep
<genii> !ke
<genii> Hm.
<Pici> ke?
<genii> Pici: In -release-party Symmetria said "if thats slow, http://ke.releases.ubuntu.com has it and loads of bandwidth available :)"
<genii> Just curious if it was a country code
<Pici> kenya I think'
<Finrod> Since being banned from two ubuntu channels on August 12, I have sent six emails to the ubuntu-irc-council, and I have not received any response from the council since the middle of August, regarding those bans
<Pici> Finrod: I will draft a reply later today or tomorrow. We have all been very busy and have provided many responses to you.
<Finrod> One of the ubuntu ops told me my email may be getting automatically rejected, so I stopped sending emails from my Yahoo account, and started sending them using my Hotmail account, but I have still not received any responses from the council since mid August
<Finrod> I have been checking my junk folders, too, and I have still not seen any emails from the ubuntu council
<Finrod> I have also tried chatting with the council in the #ubuntu-irc-council channel, but I have got no responses there
<Pici> You will have something by the end of today.
<k1l> ah, ubottu runs the 14.10 update reboot :)
<MosesEX> bazhang, nooo waaa
<MosesEX> rww,  nooo waaa
<MosesEX> ban me
<MosesEX> nooo waaaa
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-24
<bazhang> n w
<MosesEX> YO
<MosesEX> bazhang, NOOO WAAA
<MosesEX> bazhang, ETERNAL TORMENT AWAITS YOU UNLESS YE REPENT
<MosesEX> io,  BAN ME
<MosesEX> FUCK YOU IO
<MosesEX> BAN ME!
<MosesEX> NOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAAAAA
<valorie> what a boring troll!
<valorie> he really needs to get some new lines
<genii> Pici: Ah, I see now in backscroll they already got referred to !cn but persisted
<Pici> yep
<Pici> plus I like an excuse to make remarks in the remove message
<ubottu> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (nooo waaa)
<ubottu> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (noooo waaaaa)
<ubottu> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (repent https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Acts+17%3A23-34)
<ubottu> MosesEX called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<phunyguy> @duration 64681 7d
<ubottu> 64681 will be removed after 1 week.
<phunyguy> @comment 64681 now abusing me in PM.  This is not the usual behavior for wsky/sexyboy, so it may not really be him.  Maybe a friend got a hold of his computer.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<teward> can someone watch #ubuntu and see if they can banforward a broken client connection to ##fix_your_connection?
<rww> details would have been nice, I'm not seeing it :\
<genii> Maybe they just mean in general or something.
<rww> i could CTCP everyone and banforward all the mIRC users
<rww> then blame teward for it
<rww> would be fun
<genii> Bored today? ;)
<rww> yes
<ubottu> MosesEX called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 64686 hsfplus alias
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> What the... <marklite> Hi, I've just upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 but I'm having trouble trying to revert back to syslinux as my bootloader
<rww> WHAT YEAR IS IT
<rww> but yeah, there's been an upsurge in syslinux usage in Linux land for some reason recently
<rww> i bet it's Arch's fault somehow
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: plasma5 is Kubuntu Plasma5 is in tech preview, thanks for testing, if you find a bug you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ and report to bugs.kde.org
<rww> !plasma5
<Pici> plasma5 is <reply>  Kubuntu Plasma5 is in tech preview, thanks for testing,
<Pici>                   if you find a bug you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds
<Pici> oops
<rww> good job Pici
<rww> I was going to grammar it anyway, I'll do it
<Pici> okay
<Tm_T> but but
<genii> Should it be a global or just for the #k channels?
<rww> global should be fine
<rww> is there a URL for an ISO, or a package name, or whatever?
<Tm_T> just #k would be sufficient but global is beter IMO
<Tm_T> better
<Tm_T> rww: yes, moment
<Tm_T> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/
<Tm_T> no release other than beta2
<rww> okies
<rww> !plasma5 is <reply> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<genii> Pretty sure troll alert on eVangList in #u , but I'm heading out shortly
<genii> Doesn't seem like hsf
<genii> @comment 64690 Repeatedly offtopic and warned
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> <NeedHelp> everything is fucked up, I need some help
<bazhang> aka 'roseypalm'
<WhiteCrane> bazhang, NOOOO WAAA
<WhiteCrane> HOW LONG HAVE I BEEN DOING THIS FOR?
<WhiteCrane> TELL ME
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-25
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (yashmak - spambot)
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Unban_Me> Hi
<Unban_Me> Unban me
<Unban_Me> I am banned on all #ubuntu channels
<Unban_Me> ikonia banned me for talking about Jesus
<Unban_Me> Nothing wrong to talk about Jesus
<Unban_Me> He banned me on ALL #ubunu channels
<Unban_Me> And laughed about it
<bazhang> <kazdax> okay when it says looking up us.undernet.org
<bazhang> not shady sounding at all
<bazhang> <Mendax1> play xboix a lot kazdax?
<bazhang> kazdax> but since i am doing malware anayslsis ..i dont want anything jumping out of my linux into my windows
<bazhang> badab00m
<NTFS> !ops
<NTFS> hi
<Buzhang> !ops
<Buzhang> rww, noo waaa
<rww> noooo waaaaa
<ubottu> Mikaela called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<bazhang> <CIitMaster> i think bash should have an undo option
<bazhang> in #u
#ubuntu-ops 2014-10-26
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu (GOD PREDESTINES PEOPLE TO HEAVEN AND HELL ACCORDING TO HIS OWN WILL)
<rww> added him to @ignore on ubottu
<HFSPLUS> !ops | GOD PREDESTINES PEOPLE TO HEAVEN AND HELL ACCORDING TO HIS OWN WILL
<daftykins> ebolajackson in #ubuntu spamming me with religious... stuff :/
<daftykins> oops nope not religious, that other thing - politics!
<rww> daftykins: in PM, I assume? if so, copy it to me (also in PM), please
<daftykins> roger that
 * rww frowns at spammers
<rww> they should make my life easier and spam my honeypot account
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i do find it odd that people want to disrupt networks and channels that are there for the support and proliferation of free things :/
<daftykins> i mean, trolling or spamming a Windows channel, you can kind of understand misguided hatred there... but Ubuntu? just nope.
<rww> it's the largest channel on freenode, lots of targets for their nonsense
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> so my new strategy of walking away from the IRC client when in a mood unlikely to fit with volunteering seems to be working.
<rww> there we go
<rww> daftykins: banned, thanks for the report
<rww> and yes, it does :)
<daftykins> no problemo!
<daftykins> back to the baseball with me, have a good one sir
<_unreal_> hello.. <TennisUrchin> in #ubuntu channel is sending BS pm messages advertizing gay ideals, cross dressing suggestive messages and the list goes on.
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (banne trollol)
<ubottu> edition called the ops in #ubuntu (ban btw2sdf)
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (help channel emergency)
<phunyguy> probably gonna have to set +r at some point in #u
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (help channel emergency)
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (help channel emergency)
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (help channel emergency)
<phunyguy> hfsplus ^
<phunyguy> he is having a good old time
<phunyguy> also, #u has been handled.... for now.
<_unreal_> cheers :)
<rww> "gay ideals" eh
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #lubuntu (help channel emergency)
<k1l> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #lubuntu (Synchunk channel emergency)
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #lubuntu (suck my dick)
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<k1l> dont we have one with ops active?
<ubottu> GoldFish called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<bazhang> <ratsarebig> Don't worry about that disgusting virus from Africa. He only has 2 years left.
<bazhang> 2 years?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-19
<ubottu> OneM_Industries called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> neon__ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-20
<freeroute> hi, I can't send posts to #ubuntu for some reason.
<freeroute> what might that reason be?
<freeroute> #ubuntu: Cannot send to channel
<freeroute> ^ is what it says.
<bazhang> you got a mute by k1l a couple of days ago
<bazhang> thats why
<freeroute> bazhang: huh? How come I could talk in #ubuntu just today though?
<freeroute> and also, why did k1l mute me?
<bazhang>  %*!*@unaffiliated/freeroute by k1l_ in #ubuntu on Mar 17 201
<bazhang> thats 3 days now I guess
<bazhang> you might have come in uncloaked
<freeroute> uh
<freeroute> Mar 17 201?
<bazhang> 5
<bazhang> yeah thats odd
<bazhang> let me check the direct channel, just a moment please
<freeroute> even more odd is that I haven't had the unaffiliated cloak for this year, always PIA.
<freeroute> (from what I remember that is)
<bazhang> could be the netsplit reset it
<bazhang> I still dont see the cloaked quiet though
<freeroute> interesting, now I do have unaffiliated cloak for some reason.
<bazhang> could you try exiting #ubuntu the re enter and post something please freeroute
<freeroute> k
<freeroute> exited, now re-entering.
<freeroute> entered and I still can't send to channel - #ubuntu: Cannot send to channel
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> give it a shot now freeroute
<bazhang> apologies for the dalay
<bazhang> and delay
<freeroute> np
<bazhang> if there is nothing else, please exit here freeroute
<freeroute> sure, cya!
<hggdh> 201... rather old mute, this one
<bazhang> took me ages to find
<bazhang> thats some huge ban and quiets remaining list
<hggdh> indeed
<Pici> ikonia: ahaha
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> oh the swap file guy ?
<Pici> yah
<ikonia> that is an intersting idea, for sure
<genii> ikonia: Reminds me of "1.21 gigawatts??"
<genii> ikonia: Means you have a fixed idea, like... a one-track mind
<ikonia> I see
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-21
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tmkt said: ubottu: do-release-upgrade is broken because of this
<Pici> dunno what what means
<rww> let me know if you want me to pipe up, otherwise i'll leave it to you
<ipoxfred> hi, so why did you ban me?
<rww> hi martin. you've been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic since 2014 because of repeated erratic behavior and discussion of problematic topics
<rww> you've subsequently evaded that ban rather a lot, which doesn't make it less applicable
<ipoxfred> are you answering me or another person?
<rww> nope, you
<ipoxfred> why do you refer to me as martin?
<rww> because that's the first part of your nickserv accountname
<rww> if you picked a random name instead of your actual one, i can call you fred instead if you like
<ipoxfred> i dont see that anywhere, please explain where did you find that
<rww> /whois ipoxfred
<rww> @mark ipoxfred
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> anyway
<Pici> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<rww> heh, I don't know what either of those words mean
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-22
<bazhang> onceme seems to be repeating the exact same questions, even after multiple responses to all
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bb6xt said: ubottu: but today is the 22nd of october!
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> the !party trigger still has vivid countdown, just letting you guys know
<Pici> factoid upadted
<Pici> Please poke me if I miss the actual wily release, so I can update the $curStable variables in ubottu
<bazhang> @random emacssux HURDsux
<ubottu> emacssux
<bazhang> ikr
<Pici> factoids updated, poke me if something seems wrong with ubottu
<bazhang> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> uh
<Pici> ping timeout, nothing to be alarmed out.
<k1l_> too much release party for the bot
<Pici> seems like it
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Linus__ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> handled
<ikonia> ta
<ubottu> johnjohn101 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-23
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Mythikos said: ubottu gave me this link, which says Teamspeak is in the repo. Why can't I see it in my software manager? (fresh install btw)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-24
<ubottu> murthy called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (Zach_Kinsky)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-10-25
<bazhang> <sennn> good ,  i will update to 16.04
<bazhang> * [donguston] (~GGGG@cpc8-sprt2-2-0-cust26.17-2.cable.virginm.net):
<bazhang> same exact nonsense network wide
<ikonia> really ?
<bazhang> varying from windows, mac, google etc
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> 'why is win10 spyware
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-24
<valorie> any idea how to stop this stupid wiki spammer?
<valorie> I don't think it's hitting #kubuntu only
<dax> short of +r, no
<dax> and +r on support channels sucks
<dax> i'm killing it on a network level when i see it, but it probably has effectively-unlimited IP addresses
<valorie> looks like freenode is trying to kline it
<valorie> or maybe you
<dax> 05:50 -- [dax] (~dax@freenode/staff/dax): dax
<dax> yes :)
<dax> (i'm not the only one, but i'm the one doing it right now)
<valorie> it seems to be somewhat aware, in that this last two times it used svetlana's name
<dax> i'm about 90% sure it's a human using a human client
<valorie> icky
<dax> which means they are spending more time on this nonsense than me. which is rather hilarious
<valorie> or sad....
<elky> both
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (TennPornoFree)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-25
<bazhang> he wants to add adebian repo package
<bazhang> I wonder how thats going to end up
<bazhang> <RJ45> Beliq: I'm back babeh
<bazhang> I wonder why he needs the very latest
<elky> probably the reason the very latest exists, and it's not for you to judge
<dax> it's one bigger
<bazhang> yeah, just curious, as he refuses to share that info
<bazhang> haha dax
<bazhang> I need the latest glibc!
<bazhang> perhaps chu can patch that emacs for me
<elky> people are always going to a. touch stuff and b. lie about touching stuff. it's not worth arguing about in most cases.
<chu> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> chu have you tried the latest spacemacs vim emacs distro yet
<chu> No way, hideous.
<bazhang> I so wish that was a joke
<wxl> bazhang: your what hurts?!
<bazhang> hertz donut!
<wxl> for lisp programming emacs makes sense. but it sucks. evil fixes that.
<bazhang> so thats what the e in emacs stands for
<wxl> clearly not an emacs user :) https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Evil
<wxl> mroe or less that's the course of spacemacs
<wxl> nice modeline tho phew
<bazhang> evil machine against science
<chu> The default emacs key-bindings SUCK, just changing them fixes emacs.
<wxl> that too
<wxl> although it's great for finger yoga
<chu> lol
<dax> Reminder (since we have new people and since I don't think this has been mentioned in a while): core op meta channels: #ubuntu-ops (public op discussion and user interaction), #ubuntu-ops-monitor (spam from bots about potential issues etc.), #ubuntu-ops-team (private op discussion), #ubuntu-unregged (where users end up being forwarded from #ubuntu during bot/spam attacks)
<dax> if you're an op in a core channel and don't have access to one of those and want it, yell
<Flannel> newwell, that looked like fun.
<ubottu> Kartagis called the ops in #ubuntu (WebHostingFree is annoying)
 * dax slides ikonia a coffee
<ikonia> all cool,
<wxl> so charter ≥ comcast re: internet speed, reliability, price, etc?
<wxl> oopos wrong channel
<wxl> ve/lug
<wxl> argh
 * genii gets wxl some stronger coffee
<wxl> i added two aliases that will keep that from happening agian
<wxl> meanwhile, yes, i will finish this cuppa
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-26
<meltd0wn> please unban me
<meltd0wn> will u unban me?
<meltd0wn> ikonia, please unban me
<meltd0wn> i wanna join ubuntu and ask smth themes related
<meltd0wn> well?
<meltd0wn> guys and girls, unban me
<meltd0wn> wht did i do so wrong?
<meltd0wn> isnt anyone reading what im writing?
<meltd0wn> ikonia, please unban me
<meltd0wn> promise ill behave
<meltd0wn> ive been told to come here to talk
<Pici> meltd0wn: Someone should be by shortly. I might have some time in a few minutes, but work things are taking a priority over IRC stuff right now.
<meltd0wn> can i have my ban lift?
<meltd0wn> *lifted
<Pici> meltd0wn: None of our operators are going to blindly lift a ban without investigating why the ban was placed in the first place. Please be patient and another operator (or myself) will be by soon to take a look.
<meltd0wn> but it happened a while ago
<meltd0wn> i dont think ikonia remembers
<Pici> meltd0wn: why do you want to join #ubuntu?
<meltd0wn> to ask questions ubuntu releated
<Pici> meltd0wn: It seems so far you have been unwilling to troubleshoot with any of our helpers so far.
<meltd0wn> "so far"?
<meltd0wn> i dont know the procedure
<Pici> meltd0wn: Typically you ask a question, users try to help you, and then you go on your way having fixed the problem.  The procedure is not to argue with the people trying to help, or just stop by to complain.
<meltd0wn> i tried to complain on ubuntu-devs but there no one took me seriously
<Pici> meltd0wn: complaining isn't appropriate in any of our support channels.
<meltd0wn> i just wanted to draw attention to a problem
<meltd0wn> and ikonia kept saying "what? what?"
<meltd0wn> while the other users understood where i was coming from
<Pici> meltd0wn: well, you did something weird and then complained to us that it broke something else.
<meltd0wn> no, i was complaining about the quality of error messages
<meltd0wn> they were so obscure
<meltd0wn> i had to google to find out what caused that message to be displayed
<Pici> meltd0wn: again. complaining for the sake of complaining is not welcome.
<meltd0wn> but i was only trying to draw attention
<Pici> I'd prefer not going in circles, my answer will continue to be the same.
<meltd0wn> but if i promise i stop complaining, will i be unbanned?
<Pici> meltd0wn: File a bug if you feel this is a serious issue that needs to be fixed by development.
<meltd0wn> i did it only because i care and from now on i will file a bug
<Pici> meltd0wn: please review our channel guidelines as well: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<meltd0wn> ok, i gotta go, will i be unbanned?
<Pici> meltd0wn: I'd like you to confirm that you've read through the guidelines first.
<Pici> poke me when you get back
<for{}> Pici, i read it
<Pici> for{}: Okay, I will remove the ban, but keep in mind that we will be much less forgiving if we see the same behavior again.
<for{}> ok
<Pici> for{}: please try to join nnow
<for{}> i did already, thanks
<genii> @comment 74662 Non productive disparaging remarks
<ubottu> Comment added.
<clivejo> Hi, Im in the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ops team, is there another step in order to get op rights on IRC?
<clivejo> [ChanServ] You are not authorized to (de)op clivejo on #kubuntu.
<genii> https://launchpad.net/~irc-kubuntu-ops
<Pici> clivejo: It looks like you were made a member of that team (and the #ubuntu IRC operators team) by being a member of the Kubuntu Council, unfortunately those teams are not tied into IRC itself, and it requires a manual step to add a person as an operator.
<Pici> So an IRCC member will need to add you to the access lists of those channels.
<clivejo> would someone mind doing that for me please?
<Pici> elky looks like she may have been active somewhat recently, and might be able to help you out here.
<Unit193> I got pinged, looking into it now.
<Unit193> clivejo: Can you /cycle here?
<Pici> Unit193: thanks, you had more idle time so I didn't want to bug you by name.
<Unit193> Just got done ripping apart a computer and swapping out parts++
<clivejo> Unit193: -podcast, -status
<clivejo> -ci -counncil -devel
<Unit193> clivejo: -status and -ci don't seem registered, you have -ot, -devel and main now.  The council channel I can't do, you'll have to speak to ahoneybun.
<clivejo> ok thanks
<clivejo> :) it works!
<Unit193> Since you're an OP, you can idle here too.
<wxl> and there's that other channel
<clivejo> oh how lovely :)
<wxl> clivejo needs voice too, Unit193, but i'm sure you're already on that considering all the recent ACL chat
<Unit193> wxl: I told him to cycle. :P
<Unit193> wxl: We use voodoo here, check the ACL.
<wxl> :)
<Pici> clivejo: the command is /cycle, or just part #ubuntu-ops and rejoin.
<Unit193> clivejo: And, I'll link you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide in case you haven't seen them.
<Unit193> clivejo: All look good?
<clivejo> yeah
<wxl> welcome to the club clivejo
<clivejo> thanks :@)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-27
<bazhang> kde turned twenty!
<bazhang> welcome clivejo !
<bazhang> watch out for chu, he steals all the cookies
<chu> lol
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> would it be interesting to trigger the new dirtycow exploit? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5195.html
<elky> what...
<elky> oh, you mean add a factoid
<elky> possibly, if someone wants to write up something informative that isn't just a link to the cve
<lotuspsychje> elky: something like this? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-your-server-against-the-dirty-cow-linux-vulnerability
<elky> no, something short enough to fit verbatim in a factoid
<lotuspsychje> ok ill let you guys sort it out, thought it me be important like !heartbleed n such
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day
<ubottu> orlock called the ops in #ubuntu (aaaaaaaaaaaaaa)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-28
<elky> what's the latest anti-psychiatry spammer range anyway?
<wxl> 1.1.1.1-255.255.255.255
<elky> lol
<wxl> anyone seeing winsen anywhere else causing trouble?
<wxl> he's being a little ornery on #canonical-sysadmin. hasn't really amounted to much yet but i smell a troll.
<wxl> winsen still keeps going on and on. i'm smelling a kick coming on. but perhaps someone else that normally manages canonical channels should take care of?
<wxl> changing nicks
<wxl> host is eth-west-pareq2-46-193-0-23.wb.wifirst.net
<elky> wxl: i don't know who manages canonical ones but it's not us
<elky> joey is the GC aiui
<wxl> oh well. it's late there anyways
<wxl> i think i've managed to chase the troll away
<hggdh> wxl: any of the point folks at c-sysadmin have ops power. They themselves can decide when enough is enugh
<wxl> hggdh: okie dokie. thanks for the heads up. one of them kind of stepped in there anyways.
<wxl> also, in reality, guy wasn't too trolly. just a total noob where english was not his first language
<hggdh> nah, the winsen guy was trollish. But, anyway, our scope is the #*ubuntu* channels. #c-sysadmin if quite off our map
<wxl> i say this based on private messages i had with him
<wxl> but anywho, 10-4 :)
<wxl> !tsimonq2 is like the Microsoft paperclip guy.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, wxl
<wxl> oops
<wxl> hjahahahah wrong channel
<wxl> !tsimonq2 is
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> !tsimonq2 is .
<ubottu> But tsimonq2 already means something else!
<elky> !forget tsimonq2
<ubottu> I'll forget that, elky
<wxl> ah thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-29
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, vincent42 said: ubottu: Bashing-om, maybe vivid is not lts, but the kernel I use is marked as LTS
#ubuntu-ops 2016-10-30
<elky> elrooted: hi can we help?
<Myrtti> wait, what
<ZombikkuAmerica> >
<ZombikkuAmerica> ?
<Myrtti> healing?
<ZombikkuAmerica> What about healing?
<Myrtti> I'm just looking at #ubuntu, avg someone needs Ubuntu 'mascot for healing'
<ZombikkuAmerica> Ah, #u is causing me to lag atm
<Nothing_Much> How long does a silence typically last?
<elky> Nothing_Much: your silence will last until we are confident that you're not going to sit there explaining why you dislike, fear, or whatever else protected classes or minorities.
<Nothing_Much> Protected classes/minorities?
<elky> yes, people like women (who you sympathise with MGTOW types about) or muslims
<Nothing_Much> Wait, I thought equality meant a lack of protection
<Nothing_Much> I'm confused.
<elky> https://www.google.com/search?q=protected+classes (i was googling for an explanation but google has a nice smartcard)
<Nothing_Much> It sounds like you're giving a privilege to something.
<Nothing_Much> Oh yikes, there goes freedom.
<Nothing_Much> Wait, I'm a protected class.
<Nothing_Much> Wouldn't that even things out?
<elky> perhaps you might want to do some additional reading
<Nothing_Much> Wait, protected classes = race? So all races??
<Nothing_Much> So... all people are protected
<Nothing_Much> So we're all equal and we can criticize whomever?
<elky> perhaps you need to do some more reading
<Nothing_Much> Okay, well, where does the #ubuntu-offtopic channel reside?
<Nothing_Much> It seems to be mostly based off of the state from what I'm looking at, the federal laws are too vague or they're just that simple and it's impossible to break those laws.
<elky> if you honestly think that for example being white gives you protection to crap all over islam then you're really not going to last long in #ubuntu-offtopic and should find somewhere else.
<Nothing_Much> I thought race didn't matter.
<elky> it does if you're contributing to stuff like islamphobia
<Nothing_Much> Didn't we move past that and focused on the ideas rather than the skin color?
<Nothing_Much> Uh.. noooooo the people over there have an idea that enables the terrorizing and killing of LGBT persons.
<Nothing_Much> Are you assuming that Muslims are a specific skin color? Because that's untrue, there's plenty of white Muslims out there.
<elky> you brought up skin color, not me.
<Nothing_Much> You brought up race first. o.O
<Nothing_Much> It's equality of ideas and some ideas I heavily disagree with.
<Nothing_Much> As far as I'm gathering, it's focused more on the ideas rather than the person themselves.
<elky> and earlier we asked you to stop talking about them because they make for a nasty channel environment, and you brought them up again just before.
<Nothing_Much> That was hours ago
<Nothing_Much> But there's still political chat going on
<elky> the request to stop did not expire.
<Nothing_Much> So... sensitive topics are to be avoided?
<chu> Look. Nothing_Much. #ubuntu-offtopic has always had guidelines which are to be followed. These guidelines prevent discussion of sensitive, or controversial, topics for precisely this reason. It just creates tension in the community, and the idea (at least initially) was to build a community. So we may have moved beyond that a bit, but the point still stands.
<chu> The guidelines are necessarily vague, but they are clear enough to point out what is, or is not, appropriate to say.
<Nothing_Much> Then why are they talking politics?
<Nothing_Much> It just seems unfair, looking at the chatroom as it is right now.
<elky> because so far politics hasn't devolved in to naming classes that one fears and dislikes.
<elky> you managed to go there where others had been more respectful of the concept that the channel is a shared space.
<Nothing_Much> So uh... would fearing a white person also be a means to get silenced? o.O
<Nothing_Much> Apologies for the confusion, I'm just trying to understand how a protected class can be protected with such vague rules.
<elky> if they were doing it in the manner you did about other races yes. we've done that in the past
<chu> I'm not sure how much progress will be made here.
<Nothing_Much> When it's apparent that all classes are equal??
<Nothing_Much> I have no idea at this point, so I'll just remain idle in there.
<elky> for future reference since you are so uninformed that you were not aware of the concept of protected (for clarity, institutionally disavantaged) classes, generally when you are in an international channel it's best to not to take swings at races, religions, gender or other identities that may be represented.
<chu> elky: You should query that to him, since he left before you sent that.
<chu> Or I can?
<elky> you can, i don't feel like explaining why white people aren't systematically oppressed today
<chu> :)
<ikonia> let him go
<chu> Alright.
<ikonia> it's not a school where you teach people common manners
<ikonia> here are the rules, follow them or don't
<ikonia> fed up of trying to "convert" people who clearly just want to cause a stink
<ikonia> people screw up or miss-understand, but other people are just trying to be a problem
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<dax> *!*@unstable.nl is an open Jabber web client that can be used as an IRC transport. Just quieted it from #kubuntu because it was used by a silly person that I'm reasonably sure was ban-evading, might want to pay attention to it elsewhere.
<ikonia> useful to know
<bazhang> we so need a halloween factoid for MINT
<dax> @comment 74716 open jabber www client that was pivoted into open IRC access, would recommend not unbanning
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ikonia> well that worked out well for him dax
<dax> quite
<bazhang> that worked a treat
<bazhang> getit??
<dax> @comment 74717 mint user asking for cross-support and getting increasingly irate about ikonia refusing to provide it, 1d
<ubottu> Comment added. 74717 will be removed after 1 day.
<dax> doubting that one will be back
<dax> maybe he will be less minty if so
<bazhang> it must the the halloween3k bug
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-24
<dax> @comment 77371 fyc ban, 7d
<ubottu> Comment added. 77371 will be removed after 1 week.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (doofy offtopic spam)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (doofy offtopic pastes)
<dax> @comment 77373 repeated OT after warnings
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, acheronuk said: ubottu: no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<acheronuk> :/
<acheronuk> looks like I can't edit
<dax> acheronuk: can you do @login and @whoami in here please?
<acheronuk> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<acheronuk> @whoami
<dax> well that would explain that :3
<dax> anyway
<dax> !testers-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<dax> ah, the list changed i see
<dax> !-testers-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> testers-#kubuntu-devel has no aliases - added by Tm_T on 2012-01-25 17:04:00 - last edited by wxl on 2017-03-23 00:03:28
<dax> ubottu: testers-#kubuntu-devel =~ s/ping.*$/ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information./
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> Pici: i forget the criteria for factoid editor permissions. if applicable, please schwoop an account for acheronuk
<acheronuk> thanks
 * Pici looks
<dax> acheronuk: on the upside, if/when you get an account, it looks like you already have the syntax figured out \o/
<acheronuk> only by searching the logs to see how the last person did it :P
<dax> hehe
<Pici> acheronuk: can you try a @login ?
<acheronuk> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> thank you
<urgodfather> hello room, i got banned from the ubuntu channel and i have no idea why. can someone explain?
<ikonia> urgodfather: hi there
<urgodfather> ikonia hi
<ikonia> I re-banned you from #ubuntu as the last time you where in the channel, your behaviour and response to being asked to follow the ubuntu channels rules was unacceptable
<ikonia> I'd placed the ban on your webchat identity and now you're not using that, so I replaced the ban
<urgodfather> ?
<urgodfather> what are you talking about?
<ikonia> urgodfather: the last time you where in the channel you where tying to get your disk array to get support from the channel
<ikonia> trying to pretend it was ubuntu, until you had to confirm it was not actually ubuntu help you needed
<urgodfather> ?
<ikonia> when you where asked to stop, you continued and tried to argue it then rejoined #ubuntu using the nickname "fagbot"
<urgodfather> thats not me
<ikonia> yes it was you
<urgodfather> i think you have me confused with someone else
<urgodfather> got logs?
<ikonia> I don't
<ikonia> yes
<urgodfather> can i please see?
<ikonia> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/07/12/%23ubuntu.html
<urgodfather> that's 3 months old
<urgodfather> firstly
<ikonia> it is 3 months old
<urgodfather> secondly, 3 months ago i was in training. however, I do leave my pc logged  on here at the office and i recognize the issue that this person is describing. they ask me for help and i told them to use my pc to get on ubuntu channel
<urgodfather> i appologize for their misbehavior
<ikonia> then why are you using multiple nicks and talking in #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> at the same time
<urgodfather> merely just to get answers
<urgodfather> which i was referred here.
<wxl> why would someone else use your nick?
<urgodfather> not everyone knows what IRC is
<urgodfather> and to answer why i opened webchat to reach out, was to figure out if it was an name ban or ip ban
<ikonia> so there was also an incident in 2011
<ikonia> where you fall out with someone and start making negative homosexual references to them because you don't like them
<ikonia> in the same way you joined as "fagbot" when you didn't like being told what to do
<ikonia> so I personally don't think this is someone else
<ikonia> as the homosexual response to something you don't like is consistent
<urgodfather> that is a far stretch
<ikonia> I don't think it is
<ikonia> it shows the same negative response to something you don't like from the user urgodfather
<ikonia> so I personally don't believe this was "someone else"
<ikonia> being honest
<urgodfather> comparing actions from 7 years ago to something that i didnt even do?
<urgodfather> talk about grudges
<urgodfather> geez
<wxl> protecting users
<wxl> that's the goal
<ikonia> there is no grudge
<wxl> now since you have an IP ban, perhaps you should approach this through your workplace
<ikonia> we track users who cause a problem
<wxl> since it means the entire workplace is banned
<ikonia> and I'm showing that your username has shown the same behaviour when it's had problems before
<wxl> obviously management will have someway to verify their identity and vouch for you in particular
<urgodfather> look at todays logs, where i had been active all day asking for help with no negativity
<ikonia> hence why I don't believe it was someone else
<ikonia> I'm not referencing saying "you screwed up in 2011 - so you can't screw up again"
<ikonia> I'm saying based on the history I don't believe what you are saying
<urgodfather> thats fine, dont believe me. but believe that if you were to tally up all of my activity in the channel since registration, that ultimately i have muffed up twice by your allegations, which is still only a fraction of overall activity
<ikonia> I'm not disputing you can behave
<ikonia> I'm saying when you don't get the info you want how you want it, you miss-behave
<ikonia> so basically we have to give you what you want or you cause a problem
<urgodfather> ok well i havent gotten answers today and i havent misbehaved
<urgodfather> so that should be proof in its own
<ikonia> you've been given a lot of answers on your dhcp problem
<urgodfather> really? maybe i didnt see them, honestly what i did see is that my dns settings would prevent internet traffic. im at work, so if something was said that potentially would help, i would love to see it b/c i didnt
<ikonia> people have given you information on how to debug it,
<urgodfather> not calling you a liar, genuinely did not see it
<ikonia> I'm also not convinced it's an ubuntu install either
<ikonia> based on the log formatting from dhcp
<urgodfather> please show log so i can see this advice
<ikonia> but again thats just a personal opinion
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<urgodfather> would you like a screenshot?
<ikonia> not really no
<ikonia> I'm happy to believe you on that, it just doesn't look right to me
<urgodfather> what doesnt?
<ikonia> the bottom line is, I'll be remove the ban on your use of #ubuntu, but need to make it clear that the homosexual insults won't be tollerated, and it is your responsibility to manage who access your computer
<urgodfather> https://ibb.co/gjAa1R
<ikonia> I suggest you read the guidelines of using the channel, as post this chat there won't be any more warnings around it
<urgodfather> no more homo references
<urgodfather> got it
<urgodfather> will not happen again
<urgodfather> can i pls see those recommendations for debugging
<ikonia> I've given you the link to the logs
<ikonia> and it's also at the bottom of your screen shot
<ikonia> !guidelines | urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> I suggest you browse those to make sure there is no miss-understanding in future
<ikonia> urgodfather: are you serious
<ikonia> you're trying to evade the ban while we are tlaking in here
<ikonia> ahhh - my apologies, my screen had locked on the logs
<urgodfather> what do you mean?
<ikonia> totally my fault - it made it looked like you had joined, my session had frozen, apologies, my fault
<ikonia> urgodfather: I've removed the ban in #ubuntu, please make sure you understand the guidelines before rejoining
<ikonia> thank you for joining this channel to sort this out
<urgodfather> thanks for lifting that ban
<ikonia> no problem, please keep in mind what we spoke about in here
<urgodfather> forgive my ignorance but which log should i be looking at
<ikonia> todays log for ubuntu
<urgodfather> btw you guys take that logging serious dont ya. 10 yrs? man thats a lot.
<urgodfather> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/10/24/
<urgodfather> ive made it this far
<ikonia> ok ?
<urgodfather> i think i found it
<ikonia> great
<urgodfather> any way to turn the colors off
<urgodfather> i cant read half of it
<urgodfather> <~~ colorblind
<ikonia> use the text version rather than html
<urgodfather> so, what debug method are your referencing?
<ikonia> it's showing you that you're getting dhcp offers - so the problem isn't your dhcp server
<urgodfather> really?
<ikonia> yes if you read the text
<urgodfather> any way to verify this
<ikonia> verify what
<urgodfather>  your claim. i mean ive rebuilt this thing twice today and i get the discover, and give the offer but the client never gets it
<ikonia> what claim ?
<ikonia> you can see the server is offering an IP address
<ikonia> you can snoop the interface if you want, but I'm not sure what more you want to confirm
<ikonia> but this channel isn't really for support
<urgodfather> yep, but the client doesnt recieve and do a dhcp request
<ikonia> so you're welcome to /part this channel and take it back to ubuntu
<urgodfather> i agree
<urgodfather> no homo stuff either. best behavior
<ikonia> so was that actually you then ?
<ikonia> (honesty is always more welcome)
<urgodfather> im taking responsibility for it regardless
<ikonia> fair enough
<urgodfather> it was my name so its undisputable
<ikonia> ok
<urgodfather> hey btw that ban isnt lifted
<ikonia> isn't it ?
<urgodfather> [16:06.09] ERROR: #ubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<ikonia> sorry, I missed one
<ikonia> there you go
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-25
<Pici> !info bash bionic
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.4-5ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 606 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<Pici> I updated the default release for the devel channels to bionic as well.
<opal> ✿ yeah can you tell me why the original deviator from the topic was never warned or banned? ❀
<opal> ✿ whoever i quoted? ❀
<opal> ✿ they never received a warning unless i missed it ❀
<opal> ✿ then the moment i speak, five people jump down my throat? ❀
<opal> ✿ that's fair? ❀
<opal> ✿ you understand why im pissed? ❀
<opal> ✿ guess its just a double standard ❀
<opal> ✿ i should be used to those by now but they still make no sense to me ❀
<hggdh> opal: because you never stopped. You always had something else to say
<opal> ✿ so did half the channel apparently ❀
<opal> ✿ have you read the article about catalysts, channel temperature, et cetera? ❀
<hggdh> and -- knowing it is against the rules of the channel, you came back swearing
<opal> ✿ pretty sure it doesn't encourage five mini-mes coming in and saying what has already been said ❀
<hggdh> opal: so, do you have anything new to say here?
<opal> ✿ do you have anything new to provide? ❀
<opal> ✿ or are you just going to be like anyone else who let power corrupt their head? ❀
<hggdh> opal: if we are done, please /part this channel
<opal> ✿ are you just going to continue being irrational and not listening to reason? ❀
<opal> ✿ please, prove me wrong ❀
<opal> ✿ i want to be wrong ❀
<opal> ✿ i'm tired of this pattern ❀
<opal> ✿ "please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with" ❀
<opal> ✿ see, my issue was not dealt with ❀
<opal> ✿ so either you can be rational and deal with my issue or you can prove me once again that you're just like the rest of the irrational bastards and ban me from here too ❀
<opal> ✿ i dont give a rat's ass ❀
<hggdh> opal: OK. I guess we are done here.
<opal> ✿ issue unresolved ❀
<opal> ✿ ahaha ❀
<opal> ✿ typical ❀
<hggdh> opal: there is nothing else to be said here. We really do not seem to speak the same language, or do not have a common ground. Your behaviour is unacceptable.
<hggdh> opal: please part. Return tomorrow, or later, so we can speak
<opal> ✿ alright, later i can do ❀
<hggdh> no sooner than tomorrow
<opal> ✿ maybe we'll reach an alternate decision then ❀
<el> oh dear
<el> berit was mike/the onionspammer/the reason we need +r
<el> aka the person who has been harassing opal around the network for ages and is as impossible to get rid of as opal is
<el> hggdh: i'm going to lift the ban because a. you got caught unawares of the situation and b. it's technically a waste of a ban entry
<hggdh> el: no problems, go for it. I understand
<el> already done, and mike's current account got booted to make a point
<Sveta> <JohnTalent:#ubuntu> I seriously am going back to OpenSUSE.
<Sveta> potential/suspected disruption
<Sveta> and they quit, so far so good
<el> but totally not his bots
<tsimonq2> Someone please deal with #canonical-sysadmin
<el> no, we're #ubuntu*
<el> we cannot
<tsimonq2> *sigh* oh well
<el> i hear they'll get notified anyway
<tsimonq2> Well, y'know where to find me if you need me :)
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<valorie> pffff
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Triquetratc
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubuntu-ops
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: duedi{e}nxo
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Triquetratc
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOn
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: duedi{e}nxo
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubuntu-ops
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djmefisja
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: r3telna
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: duedi{e}nxo
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cocainaw
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Triquetratc
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djmefisja
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djmefisja
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ciliegyw
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: duedi{e}nxo
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<wotkf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Natalts
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: r3telna
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<wotkf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubun
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Natalts
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: va
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fwinhq
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<^^Tolgahawm> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<wotkf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: stefanijv
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fwinhq
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cocainaw
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fwinhq
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<navvy> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fwinhq
<^^Tolgahawm> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<navvy> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: r3telna
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<navvy> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<^^Tolgahawm> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<vedp> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ciliegyw
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<wotkf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Triquetratc
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djmefisja
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: r3telna
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOn
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<wotkf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<navvy> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ^^Tolgahawm
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: U2_opx
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: nhandler
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ^^Tolgahawm
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJone
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<^^Tolgahawm> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: giaggioze
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: DJones
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Imposiblo
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<navvy> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cocainaw
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: duedi{e}nxo
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: U2_opx
<^^Tolgahawm> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Natalts
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Triquetratc
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wellcome2uw
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<gabrielpt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<gabrielpt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gentocu
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: stampertav
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<wotkf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: sweet-givo
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marciaa
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<navvy> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gentocu
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: yofel
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cici
<^^Tolgahawm> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tonyyarusso
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Un
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zorprimyc
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: memolyj
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: wxl
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djmefisja
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ikonia
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: h00k
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntucraze
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: U2_opx
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bazhang
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: zbyshio
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: vam{p}iol
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: popey
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: marienz
<gabrielpt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<gatmamjs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #ubun
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: seednode
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<cigdemccq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: deadk
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fabse
<gabrielpt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Pici
<wellcome2uw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: genii
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<fwinhq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: el
<netzpythbd> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Unit193
<Triquetratc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<jerseyjerw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: U2_opx
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: acheronuk
<sweet-givo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<navvy> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<stampertav> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<stefanijv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: J
<ciliegyw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fwinhq
<pappalaryv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djmefisja
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lady`valcds
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Fuchs
<U2_opx> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Triquetratc
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pappalaryv
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: gatmamjs
<gentocu> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Flannel
<Natalts> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djmefisja
<zbyshio> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: krytarik
<[diabolilt> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: netzpythbd
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: phunyguy
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: niko
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mneptok
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: [diabolilt
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Jordan_U
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tm_T
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: chu
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<djmefisja> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ahoneybun
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kiran`raswo
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Triquetratc
<fabse> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<c0ltr3idq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: CarlFK
<marciaa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mamarok
<cocainaw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fwinhq
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: IdleOne
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dave
<parkmf> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: valorie
<Imposiblo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: #u
<TekNOphokw> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubottu
<kiran`raswo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kloeri
<memolyj> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Myrtti
<duedi{e}nxo> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: parkmf
<r3telna> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jerseyjerw
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-26
<el> we're waiting on the account cycle i think
<bazhang> did they want us to do something
<bazhang> that wasnt very clear
<el> nope, just ride it out, set channels +r if necessary, if you lack killbots ask
<dax> i think they wanted us to call el wonderful
<phunyguy> el: you're wonderful, btw.
<el> i know even the trolls agree
<valorie> so many times!
<Flannel> that was fun.
<el> it was definitely more fun at the time
<el> heh
<Unit193> G'morning, niko.
<bazhang> I wonder why digital light annot sneakernet all those compoents fro the bcm wifi
<niko> hi
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> acheronuk called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<zombiefox> I pulled sigyn in there temporarily, will remove her once the idiocy stopped
<acheronuk> ty
<zombiefox> you might want to temporarily set the channel +q $~a   or +r  if there is no meeting going
<zombiefox> I removed sigyn to avoid false positivse, since apparently my or the bots presence made it stop. The IPs used since I joined should not be useable again, but they might come back with more, in which case you might want to do the above.
<wxl> wow dang i missed all the fun
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Unte36 said: Ubottu sorry, Iḿ new to all this so not sure what is the protocol
<hggdh> grep @login
<dax> no.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-28
<dax> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dax> !no, unity is <reply> Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> Pici: ubot5 appears to be defaulting to xenial (in -discuss, anyway). tsimpson is listed as the contact for that one but I assume that info is wrong so I'm poking you instead.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-10-29
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu eb0t once again useless
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> once eblip was taken out of the equation, it seems the fix is going to happen
<ikonia> well, I'm not sure of a fix, his machine appears to have been in an "odd" state today
<ikonia> I'm wondering if he has a ram problem, which is why the /proc file system was being flagged by apparmor (I'm guessing though)
<bazhang> apparmor
<bazhang> that seems to have more issues than uses
<ikonia> it's really very good
<ikonia> it's just more than the general home user needs and expects
<ikonia> same as selinux, use it and its a fantastic tool (really comes into it's own now with containers) but some guy in his bedroom wanting apache to talk to mysql....overkill
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-23
<Mr_Doge> hello everyone , i was told ask this question here
<Mr_Doge> i've created an Ubuntu group for telegram users , is it allowed to share the link in #ubuntu ?
<Mr_Doge> i am also planning to connect irc and group with bridge , please tell me if it is not a violation of any rule
<valorie> Mr_Doge: you'll probably want to take at least the second question there to the irc council
<valorie> we have telegram groups connected to kubuntu irc chans and it works OK
#ubuntu-ops 2018-10-26
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (pukey420)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-21
<jussi> Hey #ubuntu-offtopic ops, Nokaji has a political quit message, maybe worth a redirect in here to have a quick chat?
<Pricey> Down with idiots.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, CorvetteZR1 said: ubottu: good to know, but this is not a concern since this is just building a base image with no previous settings/users
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-22
<DJones> Can somebody change !isitout to Yes its out for iso downloads for fresh installs.  19.10 has not been released for upgrades yet. Please check back later
<dax> i'm gonna poke -release about the timeline for them offering eoan upgrades and see what they say
<DJones> I suspect its whoever is responsible for https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<dax> correct, that's what the upgrade stuff checks against
<dax> infinity was talking about doing it a few days ago, but obv. that didn't happen
<dax> hence poking the release team
<DJones> Had the same issue a few releases back, I thinkthat time whoever was responsible got carried away and went to the pub with the rest of the release team
<dax> (i try to avoid hassling them, but #ubuntu has been annoying this cycle, especially with -d showing up in the Release Notes this time around for some reason)
<DJones> I can understand that, release time is always busy
<dax> DJones: https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release i think it should be offering upgrades now
<dax> (i don't have a 19.04 handy to test, am at work)
<Pici> \
<DJones> dax: Yes it is just checked using software updates
<DJones> My 19.04 install is upgrading as I type
<dax> \o/
<DJones> Good poke to the release team, remind me not to get on the wrong side of the poking finger :)
<dax> turns out tomreyn already asked about it yesterday, so i think it was more his doing than mine, and i just happened to ask right as it happened
<DJones> Ah well, no matter, its done
<DJones> Upgrade, reboot all worked fine. Not tested beyond reboot, but seems ok
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-23
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !bootlog is <reply> To get a verbose log of the boot process, add the kernel parameters "debug systemd.log_level=info" and remove "quiet splash". See !kernelparm on how to edit those.
<Pici> bootlog
<dax> already poked at it, sorry, forgot to mention
<dax> meanwhile, lotuspsychje has poked #ubuntu+1 a couple of times about !info, you might wanna check in there 'cause idk how that all works
<Pici> oh, I'll poke it.
<Pici> dunno what the current naming convention is for the linux image though, but focal is setup in ubottu and set for the default release in +1
<dax> Pici: i'm guessing it's because linux-image-generic isn't built for i386 any more (according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/linux-image-generic , no idea if that's actually true)
<dax> whereas e.g. bash is, and the bash package size mentioned in the !info output in +1 matches the i386 version of bash on packages.u.c, so i'm guessing i'm right about it checking i386
<dax> if architecture's configurable, you may want to flip it over to amd64
<Pici> hmmm
<Pici> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.19.22 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<dax> \o/
<Pici> I had to change the plugin itself
<Pici> i386 was hardcoded
#ubuntu-ops 2019-10-27
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
